# The [Official] Korean Music Thread || Hosted by Sasori V



## Tazmo (Dec 25, 2011)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Sasori (Dec 25, 2011)

*The [Official] Korean Music Thread || Hosted by Sasori IV*

Continued from: 
I: ralph lauren pas cher
II: ralph lauren pas cher
III: 



















​


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

Can you imagine opening the door and finding Seobb with a bow?

The novelty wouldn't last long because no more hamburgers, and she'd lecture you about where your life is leading right now and where it should be.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2011)

Ahh here it is. Yet another new thread. lmao. May we continue posting like crazy till we get a sixth  one. or whatever the right number is :c


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

Er Cara can you change the name of the thread to V. IV Part 2 sounds dumb. And it lacks the Kpop FAQ.


----------



## Zach (Dec 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Can you imagine opening the door and finding Seobb with a bow?
> 
> The novelty wouldn't last long because no more hamburgers, and she'd lecture you about where your life is leading right now and where it should be.



She can do that all she wants as long as she's mine


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 25, 2011)

Lol, IV Part 2.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 25, 2011)

this was on my twitter~
she' very pretty.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Can you imagine opening the door and finding Seobb with a bow?
> 
> The novelty wouldn't last long because no more hamburgers, and she'd lecture you about where your life is leading right now and where it should be.



Oh my god i would just die there

i would be too busy grinning like a fool and nodding to really care.  that and i don't like hamburgers much in the first place and my life needs direction. 

and i can't mod here 

Jove will probably see it soon though


----------



## Spica (Dec 25, 2011)

Se7en said:


> this was on my twitter~
> she' very pretty.



AW, Taewoo-oppa!


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2011)

I wonder if Taewoo sang at his own wedding lol.  I can't imagine anyone more perfect in Korea to sing a love ballad. (I'm sure there are others, but I mean, I can imagine this woman is in love with his voice xD)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_fT65KMHxU[/YOUTUBE]

something from my favorites to celebrate


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 25, 2011)

I didn't realize Lovey Dovey got pushed back, lame.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2011)

probably decided that they needed more filler fluff for the jiyeon x man 18 years older than her in the movie

effectively adding 40 minutes

to make it overall an hour and forty minutes


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 25, 2011)

The blu ray has 3 hours of extended footage already though!


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 25, 2011)

heehee just realized, are we the first non FC thread to get a part V?


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2011)

Now, that's a good question  most likely..


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 25, 2011)

lolol Part 2?  Wae?  ;D


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

> effectively adding 40 minutes
> 
> to make it overall an hour and forty minutes



Don't give them ideas


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

Reads comments:

Taeyeon a bitch?!!
Jessica and Hara in cohorts with eachother being evil?
4minute are bing bullied by 2AM?


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2011)

I read something about Bom there.  She's a cute Bully :I


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _was browsing youtube and found this_ 





theres one for all members.  I'm guessing they compile them by tags, because somehow Yoona has the second least. o_o


----------



## Alien (Dec 25, 2011)

Tiffany's sister we meet again


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 25, 2011)

Alien said:


> Tiffany's sister we meet again



Is that really Tiffany's sister...?


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 25, 2011)

Whoever she is, we need at least an infinite amount more pictures of her.


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2011)

Tiffany's sister looks wonderful.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2011)

Nah it was confirmed it wasn't lol


----------



## Sasori (Dec 25, 2011)

I love how every time this thread restarts, the topic instantly goes back to Tiffany's sister.

Even though every time we confirm it's not her sister


----------



## Sasori (Dec 25, 2011)

Fuck you Nudes stop posting so fast


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Nah it was confirmed it wasn't lol



That's a shame.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 25, 2011)

A typical Eno post 



> asnindie:
> Idk but there have been rumors for ages she's dating Changmin. Apparently Kyuhyun was so jealous he tried to deport her by stealing her passport. She was close to being deported but she found the passport hidden in one of the starcraft cases in his room. After that Kyu hired some gangsters to kidnap her and they did and tied her up in a dungeon somewhere. And what you've seen since Hot Summer promo isn't Vic but Kyuhyun in a wig.




Wow idols being bullied , i'm quite surprised .


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 25, 2011)

^ROFL, what the ultimate fuck?


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2011)

> And what you've seen since Hot Summer promo isn't Vic but Kyuhyun in a wig.



Kyuhyun never looked better.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 25, 2011)

that sounds totally like Eno


----------



## Spica (Dec 26, 2011)

They're defending his sexuality.  The fangirls really believe he's in love with Yunho but using women as beard because SK is a homophobic country so of course he can't blurt out his true love in public.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 26, 2011)

FUCK YEA 2AM SLAYING


----------



## Hustler (Dec 26, 2011)

Spica said:


> They're defending his sexuality.  The fangirls really believe he's in love with Yunho but using women as beard because SK is a homophobic country so of course he can't blurt out his true love in public.



It's kinda annoying though because every comment is like "YunJae!!!" . There is a difference between shipping someone and forcing it down peoples throats .

Now I understand how Cara must feel every time we go on about Yongseo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 26, 2011)

^ it's what f(x) should've done, why are they not promoting in China SM smh, they will do far better than SJM

Secret had a great 2011, I hope they get some rest and it's great that TS Ent is FINALLY letting them travel overseas for events and holding more fanmeets

oh and allkpop, it's nice to know Asia = Korea, Japan & China to you


----------



## Spica (Dec 26, 2011)

Speaking about girl groups in China, how is Miss A faring? My HK roommate thinks they're horrible. Embarrassed about Fei and Jia.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 26, 2011)

Cube Ent World Tour!


----------



## Spica (Dec 26, 2011)

^lol, Kpop has a lot of genres. Stay smart, 4Minute.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 26, 2011)

i mean like everyone in this thread...to go


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 26, 2011)

Spica said:


> Speaking about girl groups in China, how is Miss A faring? My HK roommate thinks they're horrible. Embarrassed about Fei and Jia.



I THINK Hong Kong people speak Cantonese instead of Mandarin & there's def a difference between Cantopop & Mandopop, miss A are going to the Mandopop market.

they're not that bad at Mandarin, Min and Suzy aren't absolutely terrible at singing the language but it would help if they made original songs for the market (like Love Again) rather than remake their songs bc their title tracks sound really weird in Chinese.


----------



## Spica (Dec 26, 2011)

HK people do speak Cantonese, but most of them also understand and speak Mandarin because they're taught that in school. I don't think it's their Chinese my roommate is embarrassed about, it's the fact that Jia and Fei aren't as "cute" as their Korean members. She thought Fei (despite her goddess hair and body) looked too old and disliked Jia's nose.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 26, 2011)

I thought you meant their language.

if its a looks thing then judging your roommate on that. tell me when your roomie looks as fab as Fei.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh god, that person isn't as funny as me.

Also I read a couple of posts, Hyuna had an abortion? Disgusting crap going on there.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 26, 2011)

It's been a good journey together , farewell Hyobaby


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

I think that's every girl's dream though

SNSD coming to Europe. I do lol that releasing a single isn't really coming to Europe though.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 26, 2011)

Poor Hyuna! People in Omona should take a long hard look at themselves .

Dangerous boys subbed . Lol I feel for these guys , asking them to quit cold turkey  .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

Hust you ever tried to give up? Anyone that tries cold turkey lapses soon after. The show makers really are living out a fantasy.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Hust you ever tried to give up? Anyone that tries cold turkey lapses soon after. The show makers really are living out a fantasy.



Eh yeh few times but pretty much all my friends smoke so it's hard not to.

Cutting down works better IMO


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 26, 2011)

ia with cutting down slowly. it works for my addiction to soft drinks ;_;

well that addiction has been back ever since the xmas hols tho so fml.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

I beat my soft drink addiction a few years back, I still wake up from Nightmares where I'm chased by 7UP cans screaming, YOU SAID YOU'D NEVER LEAVE!!!


----------



## Spica (Dec 26, 2011)

The only way SNSD will succeed in mainstream Europe is to join Eurovision. Actually, that's the only way any Kpop group will succeed because that's the only place they will ignore language issues and gimmicky acts.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm quite addicted to soft drinks too , damn you Coke 

Lol lol that Jisoo guy seemed the most arrogant but now he's the most obedient


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 26, 2011)

Coke is fucking crack I swear

so is Pepsi Twist.


----------



## Alien (Dec 26, 2011)

Spica said:


> The only way SNSD will succeed in mainstream Europe is to join Eurovision. Actually, that's the only way any Kpop group will succeed because that's the only place they will ignore language issues and gimmicky acts.



              .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't think they'd win Eurovision, not enough Lycra.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 26, 2011)

Haha soda sucks.  I go to work right after class and I usually end up drinking one cause otherwise i won't stay awake   but then you get addicted to caffeine and the cycle continues

bout to watch the episode.  and personally though i hate smoking (my father was a smoker, his lung collapsed and i have asthma.  random thing but i'm a lot like seohyun because of it, when my mothers boyfriend was about to smoke outside our house i stole his unlit cigarette and told him to stop XD)  but you can't tell someone to stop something that is their choice. they should rather try and convince them with the effect it will have on their lifestyle...or maybe even a few shock tactics.  the inside of a lung freaks me out. 



Hustler said:


> It's kinda annoying though because every comment is like "YunJae!!!" . There is a difference between shipping someone and forcing it down peoples throats .
> 
> Now I understand how Cara must feel every time we go on about Yongseo




Haha you guys don't bother me.  You guys see Yongseo the way I see Monday Couple and such, where it's like squeeee they're ADORABLE

what bothers me are those people on youtube who are like WHEN ARE THEY GONNA GET MARRIED FO REAL?  PSH PSH PSH I'M GONNA INSINUATE THAT EVERY LITTLE THING IS THEM FUCKING and then they're totally serious


----------



## Spica (Dec 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I don't think they'd win Eurovision, not enough Lycra.



oh, I don't know, hip-thrusting, shirt-ripping, hooks, they've got the winning recipe.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

Watching Dangerous Boys (lol okay), expect random edits to this post.


----------



## Spica (Dec 26, 2011)

LOOK AT THIS. LISTEN. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVGEvIaXz9M[/YOUTUBE]

First I had no idea what was going on, was this just Secret's Jap ver, no no it's not, it's a cover version by Zessei Bijin, a amateur dub group who are absolutely fierce and amazing, the rap is sublime I'm replaying like fudge.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

^Pretty good. 

Taeyeon, evil Queen of the world according to Omona is here

Troubled Youths, how can we make a difference and put them on the straight path. I know let's make them dance to The Boys 

These guys will have to improve alot to win at some street dance competition, unless it's all a lie


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

> what bothers me are those people on youtube who are like WHEN ARE THEY GONNA GET MARRIED FO REAL? PSH PSH PSH I'M GONNA INSINUATE THAT EVERY LITTLE THING IS THEM FUCKING and then they're totally serious



YongSeo is totally real omg, how can you not see? Her shade of blue she's wearing in some place is exactly the shade of blue Yonghwa wore at some street buying coffee, clearly he was hydrating himself after a long sex session and had accidently worn her shit. They're meant to be like peanut butter and jam, you can only fight fate for so long CARA. YOU'RE BLIND!!!!! YONGSEOOOOOOOOOOOO FOREEVVVVVAAAAAARRRRR.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 26, 2011)

Yongseo is about as real as Yoontaec


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

Yoontaec is nothing, Yongseo isn't just real, it's Edward and Bella level of epic love

My fear that Dangerous Boys would just skirt over everything and go for silly variety has become true, they're fighting now for different variety of food


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

We have a number 2 people!!! Things Seodroid is bad at:

1: Cooking
2: Table Tennis

Jess is pwning, she just angered Taeng aswell


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 26, 2011)

haha ikr

i'm watching taenacity's sub, on part 3...  this hwihoon or whatever his name is really needs a hair change.  can they please bring that awful fringe up?  

though at least now we can sorta see the guys personalities... Seunghwan is harmless.  

The youngest guy needs to grow up, the oldest guy is nice but like whatever, kyungkyu is pretty defensive and challenges people, and Jisoo is like the oldest guy.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

I can't remember their names yet lol. To me deep voice guy, rapper guy, douche, Hyo fan and glasses guy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 26, 2011)

Jisoo, Seunghwan, Hoihoon, Yonghyun and Kyungkyu.

DANGEROUS BOYS

New single:

1. I'm Your DANGER Boy
2. Not So Bad After All
3. I'm Your DANGER Boy (Inst.)


----------



## Spica (Dec 26, 2011)

deep voice guy <3 if he was over 30 and wore suits, I'd hit it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

Dangerous Boys Album by CCM

1- Intro- Imma Danger all up in here
2- Dangerous Boys
3- Not so Bad After all
4- Dangerous Boys Remix
5- Dangerous Boys (Because you hurt us) Sad Ballad ver
6- Dangerous Boys Copacabana Remix
7- Dangerous Boys Snoop Dogg Remix
8- Dangerous Boys Christmas Remix (Santa ver)
9- Outro- Yo love is a jail to a Dangerous Boy
10- Dangerous Boys (inst.)

That'll be 30 bucks please.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 26, 2011)

_*Sigh...*_ 

I cant believe SNSD personally gave the boys their numbers and they text and call each other...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

> I cant believe SNSD personally gave the boys their numbers and they text and call each other...



I know Yoona didn't. She was surprised the kid had messaged her and had to ask management to verify it. She's probably really busy so you can't blame her.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 26, 2011)

I bet Soshi are gonna change numbers once this show is over anyway.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 26, 2011)

So I just watched this. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Iu2KbOHY9I[/YOUTUBE]

Me like.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 26, 2011)

Roohan is cuter than Kai tbh.

smh @ people shipping Roohan/Kai already


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 26, 2011)

Fangirls never sleep.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

Their dancing isn't really all that impressive, Boyfraan teasers seemed better. Seems like Woolim beat SM to the punch with Infinite.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 26, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> So I just watched this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Iu2KbOHY9I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Me like.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 26, 2011)

o wow cube is churning groups out like a factory.



> “We will be releasing a new 7-member idol group early next year and release another girl group towards the end of 2011. Noh Jihoon [a Birth Of A Star contestant] will also be debuting as a soloist,” he concluded.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 26, 2011)

Bye bye Pomminit 

Taeng and Seob are such bad mentors lol . Taeng just looks like she cbb and Seob is just too naggy .


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 26, 2011)

Watching part 4 of Dangerous Boys...

Do people think SNSD is too picky about the no smoking rule..?

And if you learn anything about Hyoyeon from variety shows, she gets really jealous if you dont pick her. 

*EDIT:* do the boys sleep in their "dorm" rooms for the entire 10 weeks or is it just during broadcast days?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

Pomminit isn't as irrelevant as everyone makes them out to be, their last album did quite well digitally.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 26, 2011)

Cube just sucks at promoting them sadly . Take the spotlight off Hyuna for like 6 months and let the others go on variety shows , give 2Yoon a sub unit and they'll do better .

Sooyoung can be so embarrassing sometimes but I love her 

My 2ne1 babies making a fresh Japanese album? I have a good feeling about this , will slay your oppars and unnis


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 26, 2011)

I can't wait to see more of 2NE1. Bom


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Cube just sucks at promoting them sadly . Take the spotlight off Hyuna for like 6 months and let the others go on variety shows , give 2Yoon a sub unit and they'll do better .
> 
> Sooyoung can be so embarrassing sometimes but I love her
> 
> My 2ne1 babies making a fresh Japanese album? I have a good feeling about this , will slay your oppars and unnis



You are aware that Jiyoon and Gayoon are confirmed as the next sub unit, right?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 26, 2011)

Graeme said:


> You are aware that Jiyoon and Gayoon are confirmed as the next sub unit, right?



Nope

Really?  Wonderful news indeed


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 26, 2011)

Yep, Ssangyoon will be awesome.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Spica (Dec 27, 2011)

To go back to the fan-shippings, I think even Siwon supports his "pairing" with Kyuhyun. I know I do 

 (This was posted by Siwon himself



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG8DufK1xP0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

"Kekeke." 

Hyuna, go to bed, this is what's called fanservice.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 27, 2011)

Can't get this out of my head


----------



## Spica (Dec 27, 2011)

HOLY CRAB

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Rl_qz2fFHA&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]

SM upped the ante with a martial artist prettyboy. BUT CAN HE SING?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 27, 2011)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Can't get this out of my head



One of the most credible artists out there , good taste

Check out more of their stuff


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 27, 2011)

Tao >>>> Roohan/Luhan/whatever >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kai imo


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 27, 2011)

She's officially 30, in the real world at least.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 27, 2011)

They're releasing the teasers pretty good for an SM group .

The 2nd member looks like a halfie. He's pretty like a chick .

Narsha


----------



## koguryo (Dec 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWf9E0Qw8NE&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

I like it, nice and slow


----------



## Hustler (Dec 27, 2011)

Is it just me or is there a crush triangle in Dangerous Boys?

Jessica --> Jisoo --> Yuri ?


----------



## koguryo (Dec 27, 2011)

If you didn't see it on the last page I'm gonna post it again on this one
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWf9E0Qw8NE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2011)

> My 2ne1 babies making a fresh Japanese album? I have a good feeling about this , will slay your oppars and unnis



Hust you slay me sometimes

I'm not sure but it does seem like Jess and Jisoo has some flirting going on, Yuri doesn't seem that interested though, maybe from his side but idk.

The Exo lot are hilarious, they've been training for years so dancing was a given, but they seem so bland looking.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 27, 2011)

ngl I'm torn on Exo.

on one had, I wish their debut was a big success so I can watch Cassies/ELFs/Shawols be pressed as helllllll.

on the other hand, I wish an SM group would flop for once


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2011)

They're already pressed, on Tumblr they're all gunning for the group. ELF and SOnes are pressed that their hard earned money is being given to this group and Shawols are annoyed Shinee's comeback will be delayed. But I feel for these guys, they've been training for years, probably atleast 7 years so they should give them a break.


----------



## Spica (Dec 27, 2011)

Enno, what about Kai and Tao is bland?  They're like the lovechild of every single Korean boyband guy out there!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2011)

Lovechildren of Taemin, do not want


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lovechildren of Taemin, do not want



went through the same plastic surgeon ;o;

ngl I don't really like Kai a lot because he looks like Taemin 2.0

lmao btw, my friend who went to korea on vacation says that they keep playing The Boys & Troublemaker over the loudspeaker


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 27, 2011)

Bommie always so kind. :3  Apostle Park Bom sounds a bit weird though


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2011)

> lmao btw, my friend who went to korea on vacation says that they keep playing The Boys & Troublemaker over the loudspeaker



They seem to just blast loud music everywhere in Korea, if they did that stuff her in the UK people would revolt lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 27, 2011)

Lovechild of Taemin?  That poor kid.

I haven't watched any of the exo teasers... xD


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2011)

It's a Taemin Army Nude. That's the troll name I'm gonna give them.

They seem like a decent group but idk, kind of like abit too slick and plain though.I wonder what kind of silly accessories SM will weigh them down with since alot of the Shinee stylings are hilariously bad.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 27, 2011)

Hustler said:


> One of the most credible artists out there , good taste
> 
> Check out more of their stuff



Downloading more as we speak. I heard this one during a Korean variety show I'm watching and it just kept playing in my head. :>


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2011)

We can help you. What kind of stuff do you like?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 27, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Is it just me or is there a crush triangle in Dangerous Boys?
> 
> Jessica --> Jisoo --> Yuri ?



But Jisoo picked Sooyoung to cheer him on right? Or was it a ploy to get Yuri jealous? haha



MitsukiShiroi said:


> Downloading more as we speak. I heard this one during a Korean variety show I'm watching and it just kept playing in my head. :>



They've also done a lot of collab performances and covers on stage with other kpop groups like SNSD, 2AM, Kara etc.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 27, 2011)

^ Everything. I've been more into Japanese music but Korean music is interesting me a bit as of late. My preference is rock, but I don't mind any other genre. :33


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 27, 2011)

otta love Time Machine...sounds so mysterious! Loop!


----------



## Spica (Dec 27, 2011)

MitsukiShiroi, there's not much rock in mainstream Kpop (well, there are but they don't get the attention they deserve and are harder to find) but I'm definitely recommending this.

Wondergirls - Me, In
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DrvVRptC64[/YOUTUBE]

THEY NEED TO PROMOTE IT ALREADY DAMMIT THIS IS THE FRESH BREATH KPOP NEEDS JAY WAI PEE GO KNOCK SOME SENSES


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh I actually like this! And I don't mind mainstream. I basically listen to EVERYTHING as long as it piques my attention!


----------



## Spica (Dec 27, 2011)

Me, In is one of the better songs this year~ 

Some of my most played songs on iTunes: 

Wonder Girls - GNO











SNSD - Trick











SNSD - Gee











SNSD - Run Devil Run











Kara - Lupin











Brown Eyed Girls - Sixth Sense











Brown Eyed Girls - Sign











Brown Eyed Girls - Moody Night 











T-ara - I'm Really Hurt











T-ara - Tic Tic Toc 











f(X) - Nu ABO











Only girl groups


----------



## Spica (Dec 27, 2011)

Double-post but update on the SiKyun pairing:

Follow up tweet: 

Fan: Oppa, geez, you shouldn't make it so obvious that you guys are dating.
Siwon: Sorry...


----------



## Hustler (Dec 27, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> But Jisoo picked Sooyoung to cheer him on right? Or was it a ploy to get Yuri jealous? haha



I don't know lol but wise move 

The guy is twitchy as fuck though , anyone else notice?


----------



## Spica (Dec 27, 2011)

^He reminds me of Light from Death Note.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 27, 2011)

seohyun failing at ping pong


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 27, 2011)

If Seohyun is given a how to improve in Ping pong book she would pwn!

Also like how Yuri was dancing to the rapper's guy lunch time rap from the other side of the wall.

Taeyeon looked quite good in what she was wearing (exposed shoulders)  even while she was getting murdered by Jessica in Ping Pong. 

Id like to see a serious game of just Jessica versing Taeyeon's boy. They seem to both have skills and are quite competitive.

Tiffany talking while she's eating and has mouthful of rice? Im seriously fascinated and in awe with that visual - idk why, but that's just awesome to me!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2011)

> The guy is twitchy as fuck though , anyone else notice?



He shakes his hair alot too. 

Seobb sucks at Ping Pong and adds too much salt. Oh how her image seems to be cracking


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2011)

Why does it seem like Nicki Minaj has been possessed by the spirit of Queen Victoria?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 27, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Tiffany talking while she's eating and has mouthful of rice? Im seriously fascinated and in awe with that visual - idk why, but that's just awesome to me!


Double entendre much ? 


Spica said:


> ^He reminds me of Light from Death Note.



Sort of lol


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2011)

They should trying to make the guys quit, they're not gonna so it's a waste of both Sohi and the kid's time. They should help them hone their skills or something, though not sure how much they can help the rapper guy. Maybe make them in to a boy group, you know build friendships and launch them as the new SM band.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 27, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Double entendre much ?



Oh you...

I just meant it seemed to be incredibly cute and casual. Like if she was eating back at her dorm or in front of her friends.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Katzuki (Dec 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Why does it seem like Nicki Minaj has been possessed by the spirit of Queen Victoria?



wut          .


----------



## Zach (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 27, 2011)

that's their 2nd Japanese Single. plus they were active in Japan before they debuted in Korea.


----------



## Zach (Dec 27, 2011)

They have Japanese mini albums though and they are Korean.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 27, 2011)

KRYIIIIIIIIIIIING OMG ;_;

 omg WHY CANT U HAVE THIS MUCH EXPRESSION OUTSIDE OF VOICE ACTING


----------



## Hustler (Dec 27, 2011)

Wtf? I know what you are gona listen to when reading fanfics

Jiyeon is lurking. Hm I've seen a few around with K-pop names but they never post .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't read a lot of Myungsoo fics sadly cause the popular ship for him is Myungyeol and I don't like that ship


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 28, 2011)

Now that I think about it, Tao would make a great Air Bender. shit he's hot.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Adachi (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey Ichi do you know where I can dl the entire thing for Soshi Christmas special? I missed the videos monmonS5 uploaded.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 28, 2011)

check your PM soon ^^


----------



## Adachi (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 28, 2011)

discovered this today, she is amazing


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Ali killed it.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope Supernova gets more cheers than any other guy group at the GDA's


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 28, 2011)

this sounds good but I'm pretty sure this song isn't the title track bc it sounds nothing like your generic brave bros track


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2011)

^I like it. Shame they'll probably be singing about starting a prostitution ring or something.

Kara are still doing really well in Japan, 45k this week.

Oricon top 100 (pure sales):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5VmEQEah7U[/YOUTUBE]
God AKB is clogging up the JPN market, even if I was glad to see them knock JE's halfassed efforts with Arashi. Bump Of Chicken is the best JP popular act though, they fucking rule all. But still so many idols on the chart.

Relevant because the chart has Tara, Shinee, Suju, SNSD, Kara, DBSK.


----------



## Spica (Dec 28, 2011)

^No, they're singing about drugs and the women they got addicted to it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 28, 2011)

I saw comments on arama, like what around 30 songs were AKB48 & related



> [INFO] MBLAQ's 4th Mini Album '낙서' (Graffiti) releases January 2-3, 2012 #fb



watch T-error steamroll all these groups with Lovey Dovey, they're insane digitally.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah Tara seem to be one of the biggest girl group digitally.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 28, 2011)

They really are, it's been 1 and a half months and Cry Cry is still in the Top 5 of most charts.

and their collab with Davichi is on a total allkill now.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2011)

Dat Ali version 

T-ara makes really catchy songs but they don't strike me as a group with X-factor .

Iu , Soshi and BB is where the digital competition is at


----------



## Spica (Dec 28, 2011)

Is AKB48 popular with the general masses or only with the otaku? Their videos especially the Beginner(?) seem to have a lot of dislikes  Not as much as Bieber and Rebecca Black but around one-third.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 28, 2011)

well, they have 5 of the Top 5 singles and the only artist that sell 1 million copies of every single so both.

meh. basic voice, if he's really the rumored lead singer this is not good


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5VmEQEah7U[/YOUTUBE]
> Relevant because the chart has Tara, Shinee, Suju, SNSD, Kara, DBSK.



Yui, Yamashita T., Perfume, Uemura Kana, Tegomass, UVERworld, L?arc~en~Ciel, Exile, Bump of Chicken, Kat-Tun, B'z, Arashi. 

I love me some jap. music pek
Also, I'm quite addicted to Keep your Head down still lol. but the korean version.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2011)

oh god the L voice clip

i wish we could have seen his face when recording, that boy has the same face every performance >_>

listening to Ali

...and while i was browsing other sites suddenly i had to click back to her cause this cover is AMAZING ._.

Next thing i do is click the sidebar of this Tango performance she does... couldn't take my eyes off of her.

This woman should be on broadway, she's fucking amazing


----------



## Naked (Dec 28, 2011)

Just finished watching episode 74 of Running Man. I thought it'd be too gimmicky, but I found it to be one of the most entertaining episodes in a while.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2011)

Hyosung avas are the trend lately 

Running man or 1N2D? hm don't know which to watch


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2011)

That guys voice is really not good. Army Taemin is becoming a reality. Butter faces with basic voices.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL



She's so cute


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2011)

We need a female perv in Kpop.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> We need a female perv in Kpop.



Poor Narsha, always forgotten 

[YOUTUBE]z2cHzEdaSx4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2011)

I mean a bath house peeking, nosebleed level of perviness.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2011)

wouldn't put it past her. 

either way now i'm stuck watching IY clips.  damn i want to rewatch S1 now


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 28, 2011)

So who else likes Clazziquai? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td8AUQaHxxs[/YOUTUBE]

Ah the memories~


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]RT_OH3p8EDk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2011)

I love Clazziquai but EE are probably my favourite electro stuff:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLwaZcrf8Gg[/YOUTUBE]

What the hell is going on in that Gwangsoo vid


----------



## Naked (Dec 28, 2011)

That isn't the actual MV for 격산타우, is it?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 28, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> wouldn't put it past her.
> 
> either way now i'm stuck watching IY clips.  damn i want to rewatch S1 now



Im curious, what would be peoples Top 5 memorable moments from IY1? 

Can you guys even narrow it down to just the top 5? How about Top 10?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 28, 2011)

Pledis Bois & EXO (well 4 members) to perform at SBS Gayos today =o this gonna be interesting


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2011)

Wut it's today? What time so I can try to watch it live.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 28, 2011)

^ 8:50pm KST

i doubt any of these 'debut' stages will top this one tbh


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks RA

Gyul has been looking rather depressed lately, I'm abit worried for her.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 28, 2011)

the stress is probably getting to her. her vocal chord nodules and still doing the musical?

plus i don't think she lives with any of the girls anymore? or at least, she doesn't seem as close to them pre-lawsuit which is sad tbh ;_;


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 28, 2011)

Pledis I pray for another E-Young guitar solo in Shampoo or something please tyvm!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2011)

The girls don't live with each other either. Nicole/Jing/Ham live with their parents and Hara has her own place.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2011)

can't stop listening to Star...

and yay. Glad I'll wake up to the gayos tomorrow.



Waking Dreamer said:


> Im curious, what would be peoples Top 5 memorable moments from IY1?
> 
> Can you guys even narrow it down to just the top 5? How about Top 10?



have you seen season 1?  Just wondering cause if I rank them it could be hard to connect cuz the humor can be somewhat in on itself


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2011)

I thought this was adorable:


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2011)

So I was watching WGM randomly and according to a Suju member , Leeteuk likes the video/cf of Sora wearing a "school uniform" screaming Oppa oppa 

p*d*p**** confirmed


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

he hit on Krystal when she was like 14 he is defo a pedo. a gross one =/

need to hunt down Kim Hyun Joong, idna with this pairing!!!! nana deserves better!


(for sbs gayos, some special stage or smth)


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Im curious, what would be peoples Top 5 memorable moments from IY1?
> 
> Can you guys even narrow it down to just the top 5? How about Top 10?



I haven't seen Season 1 in a while, but I loved how Narsha took care of the elders. Shows that not all celebrities are completely shallow.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

He hit on Yoona when she was 12.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 29, 2011)

okay first things first. i've discovered my korean channels. kbs, mbc and sbs,
been watching dramas, subtitled 
i didn't know eunjung was on WGM.

okay 2nd thing, you guy's need to watch mbc' 2011 campus song festival.
i was really surprised when the wonder girl's came out. other than that, i've discovered soo many nugus that i like. i don't think i've disliked any of them so far. they're all bands and they all have good voices. dynamic duo and ALi (I think) too.  plain note won "^" My nugus congra


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 29, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> have you seen season 1?  Just wondering cause if I rank them it could be hard to connect cuz the humor can be somewhat in on itself



Yeah. I watched most of season 1 again before season 2 started airing.

There were so many gold moments its hard to put one on top of another.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Noda. B (Dec 29, 2011)

oh shite, pledis boys vs. exo, who will win in this monumental showdown between the nugus, desperate to dominate 2012 with their noonabaiting and synchronized dancing abilites.


*Spoiler*: __ 



loljk Exo/SM's make them go crying back home to their mothers, like sending dragons to crush ants 

too bad, though, since pledis boys seem actually pretty cute and stannable, in spite of the beef I have with pledis themselves.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

I prefer B.A.P promoting style than Exo & Pledis


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

what is this major twitter drama going on



			
				Siwon said:
			
		

> any way.. you look at it, there isn't a group more hard-working than us, and there can't be a group more pitiful than us..damn it!
> 31 minutes ago
> 
> if we've done anything wrong, it must be the crime of working too hard, don't you agree everyone? well just forget it.. what a long day..





			
				2PM said:
			
		

> Khunnie0624 นิชคุณ Buck หรเวชกุล
> Wow... Unbelievable... -_-
> 
> taeccool taec yeon ok
> ...



lazy to find eunhyuk's & leeteuk's but this is hilarious


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah wtf is going on? lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

> [TRANS] truthfully this doesn’t make sense..shouldn’t they upload notices beforehand?I’m sorry instead of them~ (credits: twelfs)
> 
> * There is no notice that super junior will pre-recorded a while ago for SBS gayo daejun. there were no ELF.



apparently suju pre-recorded their perf or smth and drama.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh right just researched about it 

Apparently SM didn't notify Elfs that Suju will be at the pre recording , so there were barely any Elfs . Suju even had to ask the fans to cheer for them and everyone is so pissed off at SM .

More anger because the end of year shows are supposed to be special for Suju since this will be the last time they'll stand n the stage together for a while .

I doubt that's all there is to the story anyway , Siwon is usually calm .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

lmao I think there's a problem on SBS' side because 2PM are pissed too.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh wow Elfs are already showing their anger towards Exo  saying how could you forget about Suju when you're debuting a new group and looking for support 

Amidst all this chaos there are rumors about Kai having a gf . It's not looking good for the new group at all .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

this entire situation is hilarious


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

I know , I feel so evil since I actually lol'd 

I like Khun more after this , he basically told Siwon to shut the fuck up in a nice way . "We are the most hardworking group" was a pretty unnecessary comment .



You can have Vic bro


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

Jay's lyrics are pretty hilar. I love Star tho.

Enjoy the Show is so gonna get banned or a ton of controversy  There's fuck inside & in b4 Blackjacks attack him for plagarism bc he says 'naega chae jal la ga' twice in that song omg


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

Black Jacks love him infact , since he's the #1 2ne1 fanboy

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6pFVe8ZMPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

shocking 

but this is hilar bc I'm sure there are some pressed fans out there anw.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm dead!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

omg CNBLUE performing In My Head live on M!Countdown now what is this perfection ;_;

btw



> The super rookie B.A.P’s debut teaser will be aired at music awards of 3 major terrestrial broadcasting stations; KBS, MBC, and SBS. This blockbuster-scale teaser will show each of six boys with background of high-end technology equipment. And the first broadcasting will be aired right before 2nd Act of 2011 SBS Gayodaejeon tonight.
> 
> TS Entertainment will open this highly-anticipated teaser at 10:30 P.M. tonight throughout B.A.P’s official fan caf?, TS Youtube channel, TS facebook, B.A.P facebook. We look forward to your support and love!



SO FUCKING EXCITED FOR THIS


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 29, 2011)

ohgawd. I wanna play ping pong with Jessica so bad ..<3

--


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

Co-Ed to be in one Lovey Dovey MV.

anw this is the rumored listing:


> Lovey Dovey Music Videos:
> 120102 - Love Dovey Drama Music Video ft. Cho Seung Won and Ji Chang Wook (Cry Cry Part 2)
> 
> 120100 - Love Dovey Club Music Video (Confirmed)
> ...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 29, 2011)

if u guys can, should catch Gayo Daejun...
Imma off to sleep >.<


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

gayos start in about 15mins, if you wanna see your faves walk the red carpet, it's all up on 

jihyo is fierce as fuck btw, she is MCing with Seunggi & Yoona


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

performances u missed if u saw this:
Opening (Super Generation Moves Like Jagger Dance Stage)
U-Kiss (Intro + 0303 + Neverland (a bit of Tick Tack instrumental used for transition between songs))
Rainbow (To Me)
Teen Top (Don't Spray Perfume)
K.Will (My Heart Is Beating)
K.Will + Tiffany (A Whole New World)
Davichi (Don't Say Goodbye)
Jun.K (2PM Junsu) + Davichi (Empire State of Mind)
Dalshabet (Bling Bling)
B1A4 (Beautiful Target)
A Pink (My My)
Boyfriend (their latest single song idk the title of)
A Pink + Boyfriend Dance Stage
Dalshabet + B1A4 Dance Stage (Hollywood)
Fei + Ga-in + Sunhwa + Hyuna + Hyorin + G.NA + Jiyeon (Run the World (Girls) Dance)
Sistar (So Cool)
4minute (Mirror Mirror)
G.NA (Top Girl + Black & White)
Secret (Love Is Move (Rock Remix))
SM Orchestra (this is huge lol)
Devil's Cry (Taeyeon + Changmin)
some more SM shit (aka this was fucking long, an epic hot mess)
Infinite + MBLAQ Special Stage
Infinite (Paradise + Be Mine)
MBLAQ (Mona Lisa)
After School + Kim Hyun Joong (Dance)
After School (Diva (2011 New Recordings)
After School + Pledis Boys Shuffle Dance (Party Rock Anthem)
Kim Hyun Joong (Break Down)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

Tiffany Flute + Jessica/Hyoyeon/Sunny/Yuri/Sooyoung Perf


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

> 120100 - Lovey Dovey Pajama Music Video ft. J-pop artist Ami Nakazato (Filmed in Japan/ Confirmed)



What is this even

Are they no live links?

I'm disappointed in Siwon, ELF baiting is just irritating.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

^Eno: episode 74 of Running Man

2nd half of SBS Gayos:
Kara + 2PM (Every Little Step)
IU (You & I)
IU + Yoseob (If You Want A Lover) (lmao y r they singing G.NA's song)
f(x) (Pinocchio (Danger))
miss A (Goodbye Baby)
T-ara (Cry Cry)
Brown Eyed Girls (Sixth Sense)
Taecyeon + Mir + Junhyung + Hoya + Gary + Dynamic Duo (Hip Hop Special Stage)
Yoon Mirae (Get It In)
FT Island (Hello Hello)
CNBLUE + Wonder Girls (some song Eno hates)
FT Island + f(x) (Don't Cha Rock Ver)
CNBLUE (Intuition + In My Head)
Beast (Fiction)
(to be edited)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

BAP Debut Teaser


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

Fudge did I miss 2ne1?

Fei


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

2ne1 are performing in this half so no


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

Phew!

Wtf Soshi wtf? why the long dresses? Only Taengo doing it right

Dara looks so amazing when everything is done normally

Kara , Hyunyoung and A-pink HNNNG!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

these remixes are fucking atrocious.

I expected Cry Cry's to be terrible anw bc of the Roly Poly album.

the only good remix tonight was Secret's Rock ver of Love is Move


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

Any good collabs??


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

^ SM Town stage bc it's an epic hot mess.

Run The World was pretty lulz bc of G.NA

MBLAQ + Infinite was great.

Pledis + AS Party Rock Anthem Shuffle Dance was pretty cool

aside from these, only Secret's stage was any good tbh


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Lol Taecyeon can't rap well.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

Hoya forgot his lines lulz.

GARY WAHT IS THAT HAIR


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

Ow okay will check it out then 

Damn Hyosung performed? respect!

Lol Gary looks like an old man 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SoYf4u3IgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh shit they're singing Do something crazy!!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

TASHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Seobbu looking all wtf to the rap stages, clearly she didn't grow up on the streets like Taecyeon. 

Tasha rocking it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

thank god Mirae you saved this disaster


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Lol IKR. She was the best rapper.

Oh yeah CNBlue.

Oh wait it's Hongki with a dog on his head.

I wish FTI and CNB would mix songs up once in a while.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

Hongki looks like a shorter ver of Jang Geun Suk


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

Looking through the photos , nearly everyone is dressed in black .

Is that the theme or something? looks like they're at a funeral .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh god I hate Tainted Love. Should have sang something newer.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

Yoobin looks & sounds drunk


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Seobbu needs to drop kick all of WGs right now.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

CnB + WG? What is this mess?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Amber and all fangirls cream themselves.

Oh I'm liking Don't cha even if it's all a mess.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

LMAO WHAT IS THIS

DON'T CHA ROCK VER


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

**

Luna was good though


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

KRYING OMG WHAT WAS THAT EVEN

DONT CHA WISH UR GIRLFRIEND WAS HOT LIKE ME

jungshin ur hair is flawless

needs moar minhyuk tho

btw they performed a special stage on m!cd earlier (Intuition + Love Girl + IN MY HEAD)


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

In my Head


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

FUCK YES IN MY HEAD


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Drama Queens of the World have arrived lol.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

Minzy your hair color has got to go, it's not working only Hyosung can pull that color off.

go back to black or try brown bc ur hair looks damaged as hell


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

^ 2PM or DBSK? 

Oh Suju lol nvm they look so pissed off


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Beast really dance lazily.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

^ ia

this ver of Fiction is amazing tho


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

I love FISHING too.

Lol is Kikwang a pimp now. But I'm really liking this, Fiction is such a great song.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

They kinda lost it 

Hope Infinite don't follow


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

Hustler said:


> They kinda lost it
> 
> Hope Infinite don't follow



Infinite already performed lmao, first half. their stage with MBLAQ was amazing tho

dis was the best stage for me


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

I know what you mean, they don't have the same spark for some reason. But still this instrumental is epic.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Infinite already performed lmao, first half. their stage with MBLAQ was amazing tho
> 
> dis was the best stage for me


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Is Sohee still trying her hand at singing? Heard this before but they look good.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

sohee ouch my ears.

so much for improvement


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

Dayum WG , werk it!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

the rest of them are working it tho.

those dresses are terrible


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Yoobin is just awesome.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

time for da BEST FUCKING FIVE

i'm pretty sure yoobin is drunk


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Kara!!! Yeah half ass that dancing you Queens.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

Yoobin is pure sex indeed

Kara intro was 



> Kara!!! Yeah half ass that dancing you Queens.



Lol I nearly spat out the water


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

MY KWEEEEEEEEEENS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

ho shit 2ne1 that is cool


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Gyuri looked so good I can't.

Omg 2NE1 is here!!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Finally they sang Ugly, I thought they'd forgotten the song.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

They should sing lonely more


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

Goddess Generation

AT LEAST THEY DIDNT CHOOSE TO SING THE REMIX BC THAT MAXI SINGLE WAS TERRIBLE


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

SNSD's performance was boring, wth.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

Just watched the B.A.P teaser . They look bad ass but why blonde hair for everyone lol?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

can they just promote Seohyun to the #1 vocalist or whatever already.

bc as much as I love Soshi, TaengSica sounded like dying cats in that perf


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Fuck yeah Seunggi. I love his voice and his more upbeat songs.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Seunggi and Yoona are so dating.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

They make such beautiful couple

Who'd choose Taec over Seungi lol?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Lol 2PM. Mute.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

ohgod enough with the dubstep remixes


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

the dubstep gayos 2011


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

KBS I hope you place a ban on dubstep tomorrow because after tonight I never want to hear K-Pop attempt it ever again


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Shuppa man.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Seriously how long is this show, it's just another Inki tbh, kind of lame.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

that bad acting all over in that teaser clip

plagarizing Beyonce dead

WHAT IS THIS


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

Too many nugu's/irrelevant artists mean less time for the important groups/special stages

Next year will be worse


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

Beyonce did this better with a fake baby in her


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

That was a bit crazy but it was okay.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

BABY BORN THIS WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Yoon Kye Song won an award. Idk what the fuck I'm watching right now. It looks like some drama award show.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

how did that Entertainment Awards Show last as long as the Gayos.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

RA how long was this Gayo?

I'll watch it all later. Tired right now lol.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

it was close to 4 hours

the second half was terrible tbh. except for Don't Cha, CNBLUE & 2NE1.

edit: oh and Beast's new ver of Fiction.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

They should be 2-3 hours max. 4 hours is ridiculous.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 29, 2011)

There were no good special stages except for the hiphop one, mostly cuz of Yoon Mirae.  The fuck is wrong with SBS?!  It's like they get worse every year.  Plus their camera work was shit.  The fuck was with that shaking?!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

the mics were terrible too. will post up links to my personal faves in a bit


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2011)

Just read everything you guys said 

I hope there's a channel with everything...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

my personal faves

WTFLMAO Collaboration of the Night:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

I wish Crazycarrot didn't die because it's so damn difficult to find any performances now

even then they unlist the vid so it's IMPOSSIBLE to find it anyway


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2011)

oh krystal... I hope you're not misinterpreting what freak means...

edit: CLs extensions are going to go flying one day


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

bad acting + plagiarism + engirsh all in one:


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't want to blame them but yeah they just ripped of Beyonce.

Love Move was pretty good, very sheccy.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

I love the SNSD opening, the set was so awesome like something out of a 50s B horror movie.

SeoKyu what is this nonsense. Yonghwa needs to drop kick Kyu.

A Pink remix is so horrible. How dare they give our favourite nugu's such a poor stage.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2011)

wtf i can't hear Hoya ;_________;


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

^ I think he forgot the lyrics or his mic was turned off.

but either way that first 5 mins was a trainwreck. and so was Gary's hair


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2011)

I liked Gary's hair XD

He did great though

but my god

T just murdered everyone on the spot


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

I really hate how Korea is always at least 6 months behind trend.

like gosh, I get that dubstep got popular in the west early this year but making every song a dubstep remix made me sick of it by the end of the show.

and they're just catching on to shuffling too and it's something I wish was left behind in 2011.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2011)

Heh yeah.  I mean shuffling is fine and all, but a whole stage for it?  

Either way most of what I'm going back to watch is kinda lame.  It's not that it's bad, but underwhelming I guess.

edit omg seungho where is your hair ;_;

well i'm gonna watch RM 74.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Watching Mnet CD and the A Pink fanboys are hilarious


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj3Righ70Vg#![/YOUTUBE]
That sounds kind of fake...

I'm not sure what SNSD are doing but that flute looked fake and now they're rapping??!!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeDSmTJsBiA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
I need HD, for non-shallow reasons obviously

Finished it, terrible Gayo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2011)

ditch it enno, watch RM 74 which is amazing


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Anyone got links to the Yonghwa RM ep, Isubs seems to have stopped or something. Nvm Youtube seems to not hate Variety shows anymore.

Also new set, I made it myself


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2011)

Streaming or DL?  kshow is basically the only subber left i know of


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

iSubs still subbing but slower than kshownow & they had some money issues.

omg this hot mess (finally a link):


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2011)

I like their 2008 version better.  Funny that I actually linked it in here like last week saying I wanted something like it again   I got my wish but they cut down on the actual dancing...

also I'm surprised no one linked this haha


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Watching Mnet CD and the A Pink fanboys are hilarious



This! 

They are golden nugu of this year tbh


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

I like the song but OHPPA and Shorty makes me want to claw my ears off.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 29, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> I like their 2008 version better.  Funny that I actually linked it in here like last week saying I wanted something like it again   I got my wish but they cut down on the actual dancing...
> 
> also I'm surprised no one linked this haha


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it got everyone 

That single moment of confusion made that the best year end performance.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

^ I think that was from an Inkigayo perf tho 

but gosh Oppa Oppa is so much better than anything Suju promoted this year.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2011)

because it wasn't even in the gayo is what made it better haha

i swear if they had done a stage where she like impersonates him for half of it before he shows up it would of made my day

would have made the entire 4 hours better


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Lee Minjung, Haha will likey.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha likes everyone lol


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

It's actually alittle creepy, like pervy old men clawing at the young girl


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

KARASIA THE FIRST CONCERT

O MY GOD OUR PRAYERS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

ABOUT GODDAMN TIME!!!!!!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 29, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> iSubs still subbing but slower than kshownow & they had some money issues.
> 
> omg this hot mess (finally a link):


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

ask the uploaders lol

tho SBS have been screwing them over which I guess is why nobody is uploading their Gayos


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

Kook, Yong and Jihyo in one team. I wonder who'll win.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

spoiler 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they lost


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2011)

I expect so since they'd want to make it less predictable.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Kook, Yong and Jihyo in one team. I wonder who'll win.



Are you talking about the Hong Kong episode?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2011)

^Whats your sig from? o_O

edit: nvm found it


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 29, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> ^Whats your sig from? o_O



Ninja'd         .


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

Fei & Eunji looked stunning last night


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2011)

they need to fix Min's hair it's absolutely tragic


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2011)

They need to bring this back


----------



## koguryo (Dec 29, 2011)

Suzy looked really good last night.

Brb, I now have to report myself to the proper authorities.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 29, 2011)

They try to hide Min's sexy body, and keep giving her a tomboyish/cocky look.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 30, 2011)

So finally checked out SBS gayo. RA was right, SM thing was a hot ass mess.... I loved every second of it. 

Seriously though, if Exo's MV/Choreo does not include some crazy ass airbending shit I'm gonna be sorely dissappointed.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

The guy was airbending


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm glad I was not the only one thinking that was Aang reincarnated.
All he needed was glowing blue-ish arrows all over his body. he even had  da stick.

and now I just read abotu Kara's concert. Hara


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

Hara will lipsynch her way through the concert like a boss.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 30, 2011)

Yet, Quite a lovely sight it'll be, I must say.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 30, 2011)

did yoona and seungki host the gayos?
if so how far am i into it? 2pm was last now IU is doing a duet with yeoseob


----------



## Naked (Dec 30, 2011)

Where are you watching the VODs for SBS Gayo?


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 30, 2011)

i'm watching it on sbs. if you live in ny it's channel 531


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 30, 2011)

lol, what?


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 30, 2011)

i need help guys omg that hello hello performance i just watched. omg.
i am just going to ignore cnblue and i'm going to spazz


noo now their singing don't cha omg.

ngawwup'?.j762weul.kjhs'


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2011)

i bet they're going to be all painted up and nothing cool will happen

they're just going to be zombies chasing a living man around because even in death they want his heart


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

rumor is that Soshi & WG will switch songs for KBS Gayos.

if its true I think I will appreciate Soshi's voices more since I'm sure they have to give Sohee one of the power vocal lines. can't wait for Yenny & Sunye's amazing voices tho


----------



## Adachi (Dec 30, 2011)

Okay, whoever said that omona is filled with (paraphrasing) "annoying, whining, biased fangirls", I agree with you. That place really has changed since two years ago.

As far as I can tell, you guys are the most civil and chill-est K-Pop fans I have ever seen. Love y'all.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

^ which post did you step into. they're pretty ridic these days tho sometimes some fights between trolls are funny 

special stage for tonight


> On tonight’s broadcast of KBS’s “Gayo Daechukje”, a special stage entitled “Ladies Night” will be presented by Girls’ Generation, Wonder Girls and T-Ara, in which the three groups will cover songs by Uhm Jung Hwa.  With Girls’ Generation’s uplifting and refreshing harmony, fans can expect a positive rendition of Uhm Jung Hwa’s songs.


----------



## JJ (Dec 30, 2011)

Did not care for the SBS CNBlue/Wonder Girls Performance it just did not work. I got a kick out of the FT Island/F(x) collab. 

And Blaqfinite me likey. Camera work sucked though.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

SBS has uploaded yesterday's performances on youtube so if you couldn't find a perf you can watch it


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 30, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> SBS has uploaded yesterday's performances on youtube so if you couldn't find a perf you can watch it



Page not found.

EDIT: nvm


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

^ I edited it X_X

Livestream for anyone that needs it: episode 74 of Running Man

kbs gayos starting!


----------



## koguryo (Dec 30, 2011)

Jay Park isn't gonna be at any of these, is he?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

^ he's not.


lol they r carrying flags in! no nugus tonight only relevant people today!!!!!

Infinite - Dance Break + Paradise + Be Mine
T-ara - Cry Cry (Remix) + Roly Poly
Davichi - Don't Say Goodbye (Orchestra Ver)
Beast - Intro + Fiction (half is remixed)
Sistar - Rap Intro + So Cool (Remix)
Kim Hyun Joong - Rainism
Lee Seung Gi - no idea what song is this but it's a cover
miss A - Goodbye Baby (remix)
4minute - Mirror Mirror (remix)
U-Kiss - Neverland (remix)
Clover - some awesome songs (idk the titles)
Lee Seung Gi - a rly fucking cute song (idk the title again)
Uhm Jung Hwa Special Stages (Wonder Girls + SNSD + T-ara + Secret)
Uhm Jung Hwa (some song + DISCO)

well this show kinda died after Infinite but Seunggi brought it back to life

4minute brought it wow, this is like their best performance in forever.


----------



## 8ghosts (Dec 30, 2011)

damn these are some boring ass songs they are hitting us with...consecutively


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

shuffling & dubstep remixes in k-pop, please die in 2011 and not go over to 2012.


----------



## Chloe (Dec 30, 2011)

Tuned in just as MBLAQ started, Seungho your hair 
Either way my babies were amazing *O*

And f(x) 
Sulli and her half arsed sing/dancing lmao


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

Luna's hair is a travesty.

MBLAQ were awesome tho


----------



## Chloe (Dec 30, 2011)

Shy Boy. Fuck yes.

They look so good ;A;

Hyosung bewbs 

EDIT: No wait. Love is Move oihgrjksgbfjk ing


----------



## Chloe (Dec 30, 2011)

TVXQ Before you go.

Fucking hell the things this song does to me OTL

EDIT: Keep your head down.

Charisma everywhere.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

Secret you were good today but I will replace it with yesterday's amazing rock perf!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

YES CNBLUE.

ilu that girl with the iphone and the words CNBLUE flashing across the screen


----------



## Chloe (Dec 30, 2011)

SUN BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNS

EDIT: Sistar's performance.

Soyu looks so good ;A;

EDIT 2: BEAST. MY CREYS.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

this ahjumma/halmoni is SLAYING.

so much better than last night


----------



## Chloe (Dec 30, 2011)

Who is she? I didn't watch yesterday's thing. I was out >____>
I've seen some of the performances though.

2pm water you doing/wearing?
Actually I don't mind the hands up remix.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

idk some legend singer lol but she is flawfree.


----------



## Chloe (Dec 30, 2011)

BEAST JUST WON AN AWARD FOR SOMETHING.

MY BABIES. JUNHYUNG SHOWED EMOTION.
HOLY SHIT CAKES.


----------



## Chloe (Dec 30, 2011)

Gonna go cry and spaz on tumblr.
I apologise in advance.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

this was more boring than yesterday because it lacked absolute trainwrecks.

but at least the remixes weren't all dubstep & terrible today and it was mostly enjoyable & didn't last for fucking ever.

pressed over the fake rumors of Be My Baby/The Boys switch between WG/Soshi


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

o and for all the pervs here we got this from the gayos tonight:


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 30, 2011)

Nothing perverted about that... that's baby making stance. I'm ready for it!


----------



## koguryo (Dec 30, 2011)

Hyorin


----------



## Chloe (Dec 30, 2011)

Watching beast's performances of fiction for today and yesterday.
They look so tired and the eyeliner doesn't help ing


----------



## Spica (Dec 30, 2011)

One koreaboo has taken over my entire Twitter timeline because of the gayos


----------



## Chloe (Dec 30, 2011)

My twitter has jpop stans spazzing about AKB and telling 2ne1 to never sing in Japanese ever again OTL


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm glad there were other ppl I follow spamming with me


----------



## 8ghosts (Dec 30, 2011)

Sistar's stylist is a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Spica (Dec 30, 2011)

I haven't seen this much spam since Big Bang won in MTV World Music Awards.


----------



## Chloe (Dec 30, 2011)

Should have seen us watching the MAMAs


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2011)

Adachi : I agree , we give respect to each others tastes and pretty chill . I'd rather watch you guys post all day than AKP or Omona .



koguryo said:


> Hyorin





SloGoob said:


> Should have seen us watching the MAMAs



**


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2011)

Also have some A-pink goodness

Edit : Na Eun is underage


----------



## Chloe (Dec 30, 2011)

Omg the cameraman 
I will forever love Mach
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUVLIyUvgDQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2011)

Hyunyoung is the main vocalist but she never gets any good parts or solo stuff , then again it's DSP


----------



## Chloe (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm glad Mach isn't 90% Jaekyung.

I'm so fucking happy that Noeul's been getting so much more screen time in their Jap lives.

Anyways, I think I might sleep now. I have a long day ahead of me OTL


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

ngl I think DSP are trying to push Jisook more because she looks like an exact clone of Taeyeon (except taller)


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah DSP has a habit of pushing members that look better . Annoying how Youngsaeng was never in the spotlight compared to Hyun Joong .


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Noda. B (Dec 30, 2011)

omg all these new boybands debuting, whatever am I going to do with myself


----------



## Spica (Dec 30, 2011)

Despite how much I love Rainbow's A Jap. ver, I wish they promoted it with school uniforms. The Japanese would go crazy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2011)

Woori couldn't exactly get down in time.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

Damn I got duped in to a social life and missed the gayo. I wanted to mock it here

2NE1 won Rookie, sorry but YG bought that shit


----------



## Spica (Dec 30, 2011)

lmao AKP commenters comparing the male idol's crouch size to compare who has the biggest penis in the idol company building comparison article


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2011)

Infinite in heavy jackets and fucking lights... that shit overheats like hell, poor guys. 

ohhhhhhhhh

myyyyyyyyyyyyy

gooooooooooooooood

IU

dancing

i'm just too flipped by how fucking adorable she is to even complain about the shuffling


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 30, 2011)

my Mr Taxi poster is up


----------



## Alien (Dec 30, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Infinite in heavy jackets and fucking lights... that shit overheats like hell, poor guys.
> 
> ohhhhhhhhh
> 
> ...



Link to IU ?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

Time for KBS stuff.



> Seohyun: In order to moisturize my face, I sleep with a wet towel over my head.



This sounds creepy


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

Seohyun side profile.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 30, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> omg all these new boybands debuting, whatever am I going to do with myself



Clearly you won't be the only one having trouble Noda


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

Why do Infinite sound so good?

Tara are fun live, they're not perfect but they have character. And their stages can be amusing. Eunjung looks so good. And yeah Jiyeon you stand there lip synching lol. Beast look so in to this performance, maybe they should do the zombie concept.

Made in Asia are good as usual but I'd love to hear Love again. Probably the best girl group song this year. Anal fantasy is decent. I really like the two new members, they've made Ukiss a tighter group.

Sistar are doing the same tired routines. Also obligatory I'm cool like Ice tea. They look beautiful though, tho that's a given. Kim Hyun Joong is so terrible. Wtf is this? Worst lip synching ever

Shuffling for 6 minutes, that's what I want to see. They all seem so in to it, like how people are in to their salads in McDonalds.

IU dances like me

2PM need to become back up dancers and quit as idols.

Skimmed over the rest. Yonghwa's suit was pretty awesome, performances were copy/paste. This Gayo was poor as hell. Waste of time.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 30, 2011)

He's pretty bad at anything he does.  He can't sing well, dance well, and he's pretty bad at acting.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

omg enno your commentary.

tbh I preferred KBS' more than SBS even tho it was more boring. It was one hour shorter, I didn't get like 10 shitty dubstep remixes in a row and with the exception of Beast/Secret, most of them performed better today.

Kim Hyun Joong Rainism is terrible tho, lipsync king of the night


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 30, 2011)

Ahh KHJ._ 'flawless'_? There wasn't much to flaw in the first place  
He was pretty much dancing the whole time and saying a few actual words every now and then.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2011)

Iu is so boss

Who keeps rating this thread 4 stars? lol


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

I've really tried liking KHJ but he's terrible. Can't act for squat, his acting in Boys over Flowers was so cringe worthy it was akin to watching a Cat clawing it's way up a blackboard. And he can't sing either. He's really good at variety, he should just do that.



Poor Hyorin, not sure if that was intentional. If so someones trying to out shine Hyuna. #coollikeicetea


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

If you're gonna do silly shows then do them in style:

This year they're not even trying. MBC let's see what you can do. Now when is it exactly?


----------



## Alien (Dec 30, 2011)

give me a link dammit


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

Alien how far you have fallen.

Lol Goguma's seem super paranoid about Yongseo right now, like they're intentionally avoiding eachother yet throwing looks at each other, esp Seobb at Yonghwa

My tumblr is filled with bitchfits about the lack of CNGeneration and Yonghwa and seobb wearing the same shirt.

I kinda feel sad for some reason, all the rookies and even the idols, they all seem really distant. In the fancams there's zero interaction between different groups.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

MBC's start 10pm KST apparently. hopefully it'll be better than the other two bc they've been promoting it the most using social networking sites

enno you should at least watch that halmoni singer she was boss.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

> enno you should at least watch that halmoni singer she was boss.



Uhm Jong Uwha or something? Yeah she was great. They need less nugu's more BoA, Hyori, Lee Sora etc to liven the place up.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Uhm Jong Uwha or something? Yeah she was great. They need less nugu's more BoA, Hyori, Lee Sora etc to liven the place up.



no Uhm Jung Hwa had that DISCO song. it was the one near the end of the show, they had Sistar/Davichi/Beast perform her songs before her. she was killing it


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

SBS Gayo failings:

*Spoiler*: __ 



-SBS “sold” more tickets than there were seats for the festival. They made fans wait for hours before finally refusing entry telling many of them to go home. There were apparently scenes of distraught and sobbing fans, and the police were called.

-Those present commented that some of those that were turned away were foreign fans who had specifically travelled to attend, thinking that their ticket would gain them entry.

-Normally dressing rooms are divided up to accommodate sunbaes and rookies etc but SBS did not make enough room to allow for the number of artists. Many artists were forced to do costume checks, make-up checks etc in the corridors. If this wasn’t bad enough, the female duet Davichi were forced to change in public toilets. The account specifically points out that Davichi had to change their stockings and their costumes in publicly accessible toilets.

-Infinite Dongwoo’s Lighting Burns: one wonders what kind of equipment was being used and how they were placed for someone on stage to be burned by it.

-When SBS were informed that Dongwoo suffered burns, their reaction was apparently “So why was he standing here, then”. The account adds their own rebuttal to the producers: he had nowhere else to go because you didn’t give him a seat. 

-BEAST Yoseob’s Chair Incident: Yoseob was caught on camera helping to get chairs for B1A4 because the rookie group were not given seats. The questions being: why didn’t the staff do it in the first place, and why didn’t they rectify the situation by jumping in to arrange the chairs when the idols themselves, who are guests, were doing it?

-Faulty microphones: there were microphone problems all night, but Infinite’s Hoya was actually given a microphone that the production team had already realised was broken. 
As the rap battle sequence started, Hoya personally told the production staff that his microphone wasn’t working but he was ignored. 

-FT Island’s Lee Jaejin was also seen carrying chairs with his own hands, though it is not made clear for whom he was moving them. But again, what were the staff doing?

-Brown Eyed Girls fans were physically refused entry for pre-recording of the Brown Eyed Girls and missed the entire segment. The reasons given were miscommunication between the security guards and the production team.

-Why did SBS only schedule 1 minute stages for rookie groups? Even if their sunbaes were present, was it right to give only a minute to people who are singers in their won right?

-Yoseob stood for periods of time. There is also a report that Kikwang, despite his ankle injury, was left without a seat. I’m not sure how reliable that report is.

-Some fans are complaining about how some artists received 5-10 minute special stages while MBLAQ had Mona Lisa cut short and BEAST performed only one song.

-A+, MBLAQ fans felt particularly persecuted: many of them were denied entry and their specified fan seating area was smaller than was promised.

-There are industry people complaining that Gayo Daejun is yet again becoming an extended episode of Inkigayo. It does not celebrate Korean music and artists: it has become a “beauty pageant for idols”. 
2PM were not given a dressing room and had to prepare in the corridor.
Brown Eyed Girls also did not have a dressing room.
Lee Seunggi was a main MC and is a popular singer but his fans were also not given their own seating area… and his microphone had problems, too.



Seems like all the idols are criticising SBS publicly.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

SBS seems like a disaster, at least nobody got hurt for KBS? Don't see much complains for KBS but I guess they were smart enough to let the idols chill in their waiting rooms instead of having them sit with the audience in some small confined area


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

I think SBS are lame but stuff happens at shows, like lighting and lack of space. But over selling seats and treating your guests like that is so fucking shitty.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

Idk, I wouldn't call it lame, too much things went wrong. it seems fucked up that they didn't have enough waiting rooms. clearly they didn't plan shit out well.

and wouldnt they know how much seats there actually were!? why were they selling extra if they knew it couldn't fit into the place

I just hope MBC's is good bc they had the best show last year so at least there might be some hope


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

All the fandom is asking for are some mix up stages. Just give SNSD Fiction and I'll be fine.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2011)

We won't get any good collabs

You guys staying home for new years?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

Random New Years party probably at the Student's Union. I hope I don't get mugged.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 30, 2011)

Going to a big family party, instead of going to a friend's party.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2011)

^ Cute but her eyes look swollen


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm staying home  new years parties here are pretty boring & lame most of the time


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

They're not great, it's an overrated celebration.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

when you are too tall for the microphone do a split!


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2011)

hullo kthread, i'm back with you guys cuz in america i'm underage and can't go drinking with my sister on her birthday 

omg kwangsoo, fucking awesome. 

FOR THE DESPERATE ALIEN


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

i'm crying because my favorite engrish unnies t-error will continue this terrible shuffle trend in 2012 with Lovey Dovey


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2011)

oh yeah i forgot you said it was like 90% shuffle 

it better be the best fucking song ever since it's going to most likely be a dark knight length music video and they're  going to be zombies


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> I'm staying home  new years parties here are pretty boring & lame most of the time



What really?? I always thought you guys had awesome parties and fireworks


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 30, 2011)

New Year's is always quite pleasant here in Mexico. Dinner and stuff. quite calm, actually.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 30, 2011)

Shuffling is the only dance most Koreans know that aren't dancers

Oh and IU popping is the most adorable thing ever:33


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2011)

Quite nice here actually but i'm sick of hitting the city , it gets too cramped up and annoying .

So i'm gona go as far away as I can from the city and have a peaceful drink


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

Hustler said:


> What really?? I always thought you guys had awesome parties and fireworks



 if you're legal. they have this mega beach party but i'm not legal so i can't go anyway.

they spam fireworks like no tomorrow tho


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2011)

haha RA at least you have only 1 year to go

i'm 2 years older and i have 2 years to wait


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't get this 18/21 thing to be honest, what diff does it really make?


----------



## Chloe (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm going to Darling Habour with some friends.
It really isn't going to be worth it


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2011)

It's cute you guys actually follow the rules/law lol

My friend said Thailand has epic NYE parties except there are plenty of traps 

Slo : One of the most annoying places during NYE especially if you're sober .


----------



## koguryo (Dec 30, 2011)

Once the clock strikes midnight in Korea, the 93ers are allowed to go out and drink and party legally.  I'm gonna probably stay home


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2011)

Hustler said:


> It's cute you guys actually follow the rules/law lol
> 
> My friend said Thailand has epic NYE parties except there are plenty of traps
> 
> Slo : One of the most annoying places during NYE especially if you're sober .



haha most people don't follow them

since i'm sure most of you have probably seen anything american teen related people use IDs or whatever to make them older

i've actually got no real interest in alcohol atm, it just sucks that some places will restrict you entirely if you're not of age lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2011)

it's hard to fake ID here  plus I don't look old enough so I'd get carded no matter what


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 30, 2011)

Here you can use ID's of other people if they have some kind of resemblance to you lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2011)

yeah i think they were talking about me using my sisters ID but then I would have to pass for 33.

I look older than 19 but no. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Chloe (Dec 30, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Slo : One of the most annoying places during NYE especially if you're sober .


I'm not gonna be completely sober.
Except one the guys I'm hanging with will be.
I feel sorry for him because at least one of the people with us will be completely wasted


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

Lol in England no one cares whatsoever, which detrimental to the individual because on NYE the roads are littered with kids puking their guts out.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 30, 2011)

I have work tomorrow (31st) from 10am-6pm, then I'll stay home and get some sleep since I've been working like crazy for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2011)

omg where do you work 

on new years eve that sounds terrible


----------



## Adachi (Dec 30, 2011)

Pharmacy at Wal-Mart. Had to work on Christmas eve as well.

Not too bad, really. Made loads of money during this break haha.

Haha, Jong Kook, Kwang Soo and Jaesuk 
Can't get this out of my head (can't embed)


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

> Pharmacy at Wal-Mart. Had to work on Christmas eve as well.



You must have some stories to tell of the customers, especially during Christmas


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2011)

Are you getting double time?

Jong Kooks mosquito voice  . I love Rosa .


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2011)

Jaedong in the audience XD

...it's crazy when you can probably recognize more Korean comedians than your own home countries.


----------



## Chloe (Dec 30, 2011)

I can't


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2011)

That Troublemaker was more entertaining than KBS and SBS gayo put together.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> I can't



I'm not sure who most of those are

but Goddess Gyuri has no need to.

She just needs to look in a mirror.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 31, 2011)

Um, wasn't Zinger much thicker on the bottom before?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 31, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> I can't


 Wtf?


Graeme said:


> Um, wasn't Zinger much thicker on the bottom before?



Really bad photoshop lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2011)

wtf did someone do with that photo haha

someone ran the blur tool across her thigh it seems

but it was done after the publishing, so someone else messed with it and not an editor

need original to really determine lol


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah, her legs look so damn weird.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Dec 31, 2011)

The shuffling stage was meh, but look how happy she is. Kinda worth it, awww maknae


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

omg ilu bong sun


----------



## Hustler (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyways i'm out .

Happy new year to you all and have a great one


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year!

-
Me waiting till 2:15 to see Kouhaku -> spotted KARA, SNSD, and Nana -> off to sleep
-

Happy New Year!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year in advance gais, gonna be watching MBC's Gayos (lol) since the TV Countdown here is pretty boring.


----------



## Jesus Date (Dec 31, 2011)

I bring some more assshots of sistar. Hope you guys like it



and a bad shopped pic for Dasom lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

Official Stream; 居民楼配电间内发现一具被包裹女尸 (unsure of quality or w/e tho)

can try abercrombie if that doesn't work


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

poor mblaq & u-kiss, their perfs got screwed over by the sound system & shit mics


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

Where's the rest of Kara?

SNSD sound so cute.

I want 2AM to come out from under that dress. This is very broadway.

Looks like IU ran off to party with someone.

What is this mess of a rock stage?

I love this Baek ji young song, now all we need is Taec to come in screaming "My ear candy".


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

snsd thank god for doing diamond <3

h8rs can h8 but that was one of the better perfs of today.

A+ & Kissmes already blaming SNSD for mic failure/sound failure

hara ate up the rest of kara but shes still thin


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

Baek Ji Young you queen I love you.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2011)

Jesus Date said:


> I bring some more assshots of sistar. Hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> 
> and a bad shopped pic for Dasom lol



the photoshopped ver


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

> A+ & Kissmes already blaming SNSD for mic failure/sound failure



Not sure if serious because I remember people blaming Kai from EXO for going outside SBS Gayo and telling everyone that Suju were performing live and that's why no ELF knew about pre-recording, and people believed that

BEG were epic as usual.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah Mblaq and Tara, stand there looking pretty. Lol what is this?


----------



## koguryo (Dec 31, 2011)

Chatting with my senior who's name is Jiyoon  Fuck the Gayo, for now....


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

IU sounds perfect. Really good song.

I have no idea who this blonde midget is singing Heartbreaker but he's really good.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

Feel bad for Miss A, that matchup with BEG so one-sided. and that 2nd GBB remix was terrible.

Infinite School VS T-BLAQ lmao, so one sided.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

Norazo are so much fun.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

I love Norazo's craziness


----------



## koguryo (Dec 31, 2011)

Saw Norazo live once, it was awesome.  It would've been better if the male dancers weren't wearing tight shorts


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh god the shabang shabang guy

He's so greasy.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

this trot is hilarious.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

o god that kid mc has a grating voice.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

Did they just take pics from Tumblr to show Hallyu

Finally Shampoo. I kind of like the song. Jungah, finally the Taemin hair grew long and she doesn't look like an older version of him anymore.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

OMG YES I LOVE DIVA.

tho mic issues again ugh. ouch @ pairing t-ara against AS again tho


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

All Tara need are cigars and they'd look like Mob Bosses.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

why did they wear that they weren't doing Cry Cry

HAPPY 1 YEAR ANNIVERSARY E-YOUNG

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

RA how long left till this finishes?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

idk probably an hour!?

there's still Beast, Super Junior, TVXQ's Pre-Recorded thing... Wonder Girls, 2PM. um... idk who else

oh & I Am A Singer Parody Stage.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

I'll probably watch the parody stage and watch the rest later. 

Happy New Years to everyone. IU needs to sing Secret already.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

I wish IU sang anything else from that album, I don't like You & I


----------



## koguryo (Dec 31, 2011)

Adam Couple Troublemaker


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

Gain and Kwon doing Troublmaker

I swear does everything Hyuna touch turn to gold or something? Troublemaker seems really popular.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

YES OMG ADAM COUPLE VER OF TROUBLEMAKER YES


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

Kikwang finally got the pimp throne after chairs the last two days.

 what is shinee gonna perform!? seriously, Lucifer again!?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

lol sorry shinee but that was...

*mutes and watches this again*


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol I like Shinee live, they're crazy but powerful.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

Did they just play the actual song over Kara looking pretty? Lol okay pointless.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

I love Onew but not Jonghyun's voice these days & Lucifer is one song that needs to die already

omg kara ur butt armor <3


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol the crowd in Kohaku seems dead but damn those butts

Finally WG doing Me In.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

YES ME IN FINALLY OUR PRAYERS WERE ANSWERED


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

The screaming and wailing begins, with Yunho time.

I forget KHYD is throwing shade at JYJ.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

if you missed anything, THIS CHANNEL is uploading live!!!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2011)

Jo Kwon looking fly in that performance. 

and lol at the packed Kara shorts


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

orchestra hands up


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

Hands Up (classical version). What is this, and why are the audience being crushed by inflatable balls

Poor Chansung's mic sounded like Darth Vader.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

They've started ripping their clothes off


----------



## koguryo (Dec 31, 2011)

Well Taecyeon starts off the new year by having his shirt ripped off


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]eIEYMIErc0M[/YOUTUBE]

i love this


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

Cara you have no idea how long I've waited to post this


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2011)

Put to good use


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2011)

holy shit that BEG hologram was actually really cool o_o


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

Finished now. 

Watching Kara right now


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah, the hologram stuff was very cool! And I thought it was cute seeing Jangwoo come out during Roly Poly, even if he can't dance to save his life.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

I liked that too. Now if only Kwon had come out in Sixth Sense, Vic in Hands Up and Yong in Boys


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

best female + male dance groups together, fucking A


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2011)

oh shit infinite school

killed it


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUPZm2QtGQw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
The other contestants look pissed off


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

thank god sohee barely sings in this, THIS WAS BADASS.


----------



## Spica (Dec 31, 2011)

OH MY GOD THEY DID ME IN I CAN DIE HAPPILY ITS A NEW YEARS MIRACLE

but the microphone and sound was a disaster


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2011)

MBC loves SNSD... i'm watching in lq but their prerecorded performance looks like it used all their best cameras 

edit: Sunye is so fucking flawless 

and oh god why must they use those guitar props whenever they do something remotely rock XDDD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

omg that girl KILLED IT.

the other contestants practically went 'OH FUCK THERE GOES MY SHOTS OF WINNING' on their faces.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2011)

o damn I didn't realize how many adlibs there were in Genie till this perf, even Seobb gets an adlib.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

I love Genie so much.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUPZm2QtGQw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> The other contestants look pissed off



Too much talent , JYP will probably reject her.

She's a big fan of Boa so SM perhaps

Tbh i'm sick of people doing Adele covers but i'll give it to her since she's Korean and she nailed that .


----------



## Spica (Dec 31, 2011)

inb4 she gets put into a girl group and everyone forgets her. 

I wish she went to Loen, bigger chance of her being a solo artist there.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> o damn I didn't realize how many adlibs there were in Genie till this perf, even Seobb gets an adlib.



Yeah I didn't notice she got one until they were long done with Genie promotions and the camera just happened to show her.  At first I thought she had made a mistake.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

Jiyoon!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2011)

trying to dl the diamond perf

people need to review their stuff before uploading it wtf


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol what did they upload instead?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2011)

oh it was diamond

it was just compressed poorly


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 1, 2012)

can't find a dl to that Rock Ver of Love is Move that works =/

Happy New Year guys (it's been the 1st here for about 13 hours now)! gonna post up my fave stuff & all later.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 1, 2012)

It's not even here for me yet but Happy New Year guys~



Now we're missing some manliness in this thread. Let Kim Bum make it better. 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Now, that's way better.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 1, 2012)

i'm back, and happy new years~








wtf i'm gone for a week and suddenly FIX Are debuting on the 5th what the hell.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 1, 2012)

A bit of my ultimate bias just to say goodbye to 2011


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 1, 2012)

Dat Henry. That's the spirit Noda.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 1, 2012)

We're allowed to spam our bias' for new years? 
unfortunately my bias' are mostly nugu.


did anyone end up watching the SBS entertainment awards?
i did and i was mostly lulzing the entire night.
the chow chow lion was the best.
the tangos were really nice as well.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 1, 2012)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## koguryo (Jan 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 1, 2012)

* The admin of Kevriel will be uploading a fancam of what happened at MBC.
    * If you take away the mistakes from U-Kiss’ performance on MBC, their performance ends up being 1 minute and 1 second.
    * U-Kiss had their first rehearsal and it was perfect, the original order of Neverland first and 0330. They were starting their second rehearsal when suddenly Neverland was cut off and the boys went to the side to see what was wrong. Abruptly 0330 started playing again and the boys went back to stage to continue the “rehearsal.” Turns out this was the live performance that was airing.


o. i didn't watch the mbc one.
..........


----------



## JJ (Jan 1, 2012)

​


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 1, 2012)

can't wait, it sounds amazing.

January is a packed month for comebacks tho, I hope they manage to get a win this round of promos

monday couple turned off the tv @ the leessang concert =D


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> monday couple turned off the tv @ the leessang concert =D


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New years.

So anyone want to give out any awards and stuff lol?

Best Album/Mini
Best Song
Best Group
Best MV

etc?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Happy New years.
> 
> So anyone want to give out any awards and stuff lol?
> 
> ...



Best Album/Mini : Asura Balbalta/Bad/ 2ne1
Best Song : I remember / Lonely / Me In / On rainy days
Best Group : 2ne1
Best MV : Pray / Sixth Sense / Love Song

Will edit later when I remember things lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2012)

Best Idol - Seohyun for the 20th year in a row. 

Will answer seriously once I  think about it.


----------



## Spica (Jan 1, 2012)

Best Album/Mini: Wonder Girl's Wonder World
Best Song: ME, IN
Best Group: SNSD (not WG because they never promote the right song )
Best MV: -PASS-
Best Solo Artist: IU
Best of the best: Gyuri


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Happy New years.
> 
> So anyone want to give out any awards and stuff lol?
> 
> ...



Best Album/Mini - IDK i love a lot to actually chose. so. Runner ups: U-kiss's neverland, Infinite's repackage, sunny hill's Midnight circus, M signal's 옷자락이라도....
Best Song - Sunny Hill's  Midnight Circus, Runner up: DGNA's Lady | TVXQ's Before U go.
Best Group - IDK.
Best MV-  B.E.G's sixth sense, Runner up: LEDapple's Someone met by chance. 
Best Rookies: Block B, Runner up: Twi-light | Myname


Japanese Guys?
Best Release - TVXQ's Winter rose Runner up: U-kiss's Tick Tack
Best Group - DGNA, Runner up: SuperNova | F.cuz
Best song - DGNA's Love Bingo, Runner up: TVXQ's B.U.T | SNSD's Bad girl | BoA's Milestone
Best Remake idk


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2012)

Here we go NF Kpop lulz Awards 2011:

*Best Box MV:* Mr Simple
*Worst acting in an MV:* T-ara. I can't with Roly Poly.
*Worst outfit choice:* Bilasa and their over accessorised nightmare outfits
*Worst use of English in a song:* I'm cool like Ice Tea (this one kills me each time)
*Worst English Pronunciation:* 4minuteslut 
*Worst dance:* Wiping dog feces off your feet Hot Summer
*Laziest live performances lulz:* Did T-ara just stop dancing halfway through Roly Poly and start filing their nails? 
*Worst Live:* Co-ed where are you? Probably Kara and their Step because they didn't even sing.
*Silliest lyrics in a Kpop song:* Bara Mr Simple kut kut kut BLOW YOUR MIND!!!!
*Dumbest MV:* JYJ In Heaven. He somehow travelled back in time yet still forgot the day the girl died? Wtf is this nonsense?
*Most random thing in an MV:* Meow, CHOMP, Whoopie. Bubble Pop.
*Biggest scandal in Kpop:* Daesung's was crazy stuff
*LolWUT? Award:* Did they all decide to join a harem with that guy in Twinkle Twinkle at the end? Seriously watch the MV's ending, it so wrong
*Dumbest Kpop fans:* Not one but all of Kpop fandom. 2011 was the year of the "my oppa is better than yours". 
*Idol that carries the most dead weight:* Co-ed where are you? Sistar 19, Hyorin.
*Best blowing away farts dance:* Sistar So Cool
*Best Lip Synching:* Hara does like a boss
*Someone call the police on him/her award:* Did Miss A just blow everyone up? Terrorists.
*Dumbest Broad in an MV:* The coat hanger is an Asian Kid how can you not tell? CNBlue Love girl (or stupid girl)
*Sexiest Dance move:* Boys leg split or Hyuna's body drag
*Biggest Jailbait this year:* Suji
*Creepiest person(s) in Kpop:* Insect Twins from Boyfraan
*Worst Nest Hair:* All of them in Bangkok City
*Most crazy jealous monsterzilla award:* Hyuna in Bubble Pop for throwing Joon in the pool
*Most Homoerotic MV this year:* Shampoo After School
*Best Anal Fantasy:* Ukiss
*Worst vandalism ever:* Rainbow in Come to Me
*Nut case award (aka talking on the phone to noone):* Dongho Ukiss
*Best Soup Love:* Teen Top
*Best use of toiletry as a metaphor:* Shampoo After School

You guys can do your own version because I forgot alot so most of them aren't the worst lol.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 1, 2012)

Best Album/Mini: 2NE1, B1A4, Aziatix
Best Song: Halo, I'm the Best , Neverland, VVIP, Love song and How We Feel.
Best Group: 2NE1, Big Bang
Best MV: How We Feel, Bbi Ri Bba Bba, I am the Best. 


also, My Oppa is better than yours.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2012)

Most Abandoned Song: Abandoned


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 1, 2012)

*Worst Japanese Fail:* Lucifer


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2012)

Show of the year : Running Man
Soloist : Iu
Duo : Leessang / Davichi
Sub unit : G-d & TOP
Couple : Monday couple


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 1, 2012)

Inkigayo: the New year Church Special


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2012)

Most OhgodIlikethesongbutican'twatchthatfucking MV: No More Perfume on You


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2012)

Idols who are in love with eachother and will  live happily ever after: YongSeo


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2012)

Secretly fucking your oppar: Gyuri

as she is the one who has taught Nicole everything she knows


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay I went too far.  Gyuri is perfect and I should not talk of the goddess like that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2012)

She's 23, I'm pretty sure she taught them something


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 1, 2012)

The chemical applied to the skin varies

i can't watch it until tomorrow.
someone tell me what it looks it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 1, 2012)

^ it's only a one min preview


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 1, 2012)

SNSD being so adorable 

[YOUTUBE]H6AVEfzcz0w[/YOUTUBE]

Who blew out the candle?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2012)

I miss Sony's long hair and Taeyeon is going nuts with hair styles this year and pulling them off really well


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 1, 2012)

Seohyun at 0:22... priceless.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 1, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> ^ it's only a one min preview



that's fine. i wasn't sure what it was. 1 minute pre of the MV?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 2, 2012)

smh we get another preview instead of the mv/song what is this.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 2, 2012)

This was one of my fave parts of gayo daejun's last year.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2012)

2011 Promotional Song List

Off top of head, just idol pop for now

Stay
Cry
Why are you being like this
Abandoned
Roly Poly
Hot Summer
Abandoned
Lonely
Hate You
I Am the Best
Ugly
Mona Lisa
Before the Dawn
Be Mine
Paradise
The Boys
Be My Baby
Hands Up
Goodbye Baby
Supaluv
No More Perfume on You
VI, VI LIEK DIS (What Can I do)
VVIP
Tonight
Love Song
Neverland
OK
I Don't Know (I think this is Apinku's song name right?)
Mirror Mirror
Heart to Heart
Fiction
Mr. Simple
A Cha
Danger
One More Chance
Step
To Me
Freeze!
Tell Them
Syndrome
Don't Touch My Girl
So Cool
I Remember
Shy Boy
Love is Move
Never Give Up
Ma Boy
Black & White
Top Girl
You and I
Don't Cry
Love Girl
Intuition?
Shampoo
Sixth Sense
That Man Disapproves
Keep Your Head Down
Figaro
Cry Cry
Going Crazy
Nothings Over


That's all I can really name with minimal clicking around 

Either way it's just a reference list so we can pick our best and worst comebacks/Debuts for 2011


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 2, 2012)

I will do mine later ;o;

tho honestly I don't rly have a favorite debut for 2011 (2010 gave us too much good debuts, Infinite, Miss A, CNBLUE, Sistar). My My has grown on me lots tho.

BYE BLACKHOLE 20MINS OF MY LIFE


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 2, 2012)

my tweets in order:

IS EUNJUNG A PIMP

O SHES A THIEF

IS THAT QRI OR JIYEON

QRI IS JIYEON WITH PLASTIC SURGERY!!??!

y is that ahjussi here again

oshit the bad guy from the previous mv!!!!

eunjung steals some bag with cash!!!!

O ITS JUST STUFF TOYS


WAIT THEY HAVE DRUGS


DIS SO GONNA GET BANNED

EUNJUNG CALLS SOME DJ UP

lol what is going on i don't even understand

o she tries to hand over the drugs

DAMN SHE GOT KIDNAPPED

*to be continued*

o theres jiyeon again

QRI RLY IS JIYEON WITH PLASTIC SURGERY

THE AHJUSSI & JIYEON/QRI RECONNECT FINALLY OMG WE GET ALL THESE CRYPTIC SIGNS SHOWING HOW QRI IS JIYEON


lmao what i don't understand anything

QRI POINTS A GUN & SHOUTS STILL EMOTIONLESS FACE



EUNJUNG RUN EUNJUNG RUN


cut shots to ahjussi at their stall or smth


'AHJUSSI HELP MEEEEEEEEE'

AHJUSSI DROVE OVER RLY FAST DAMN


QRI IS SHOT

SOME BOSS AHJUSSI RIGHT THERE


lmao why is the random as hell ballad back on


AHJUSSSSSSSSSSI JIYEEEEEEEEON

idgi

lol what eunjung is helpless earlier now she has the strength to beat up the evil guy

 what is this


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 2, 2012)

Video lacked a Eunri kiss scene.

None of the acting was too impressive. In the first one, someone must have told Jiyeon that chewing gum = acted badass. It doesn't. Qri doesn't really make many faces in this one. Eunjung was good, probably cause she was being a normal person and not some wannabe hardass.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2012)

oh god 

  

THAT MV

OH GOD LOL

I'm a terrible person

Jiyeon is normally a decent actor, but my god that was terrible  

she looked like she was laughing while he was dying oh god

Eunjung's acting when he died was terrible

SOMEONES DEAD

PALM OVER MOUTH

I'M SHOCKED

i would honestly freak out if someone was shot for the first time RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME

but oh god

that ending

just

my sides hurt


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 2, 2012)

Nugu promotional song list

Someone met by chance
like the birds
Hello Hello
Lady
Midnight Circus
Someday
Trouble Maker
Oppa Oppa
Dangerous
Daily Daily
Here I am
Oh My Gosh
Shanghai Romance
bangkok city
Lucky guy
Yesterday
우리 잘 될것 같아 (feat. G.NA) (IDK english name)
Thumb's up
Before U go
because I'm crazy
Remember
내사랑 싸가지 (idk english name)
Ma Ma My
Close Your Mouth
G.D.M (are they pop?)

I don't really want to go through the rest of my itunes.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 2, 2012)

Why is Eunjung in crutches AGAIN? Another ankle injury?  Girl can't make it through winter.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 2, 2012)

2 mins in.
I Really don't like the song. closes tab and puts rolypoly on.
It'll grow on me i suppose.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 2, 2012)

what is this

did they just switch out qri for jiyeon in the car

lmao omg that driving is dangerous how did they even survive that

is jiyeon even legal to drive

how did they not crash into smth yet



i don't get it at all

i guess they all died so there can be teh zombie ver of the mv

5mins of credits what is this. THIS IS NOT A 20MIN MV YOU LIARS. SOME CHEAP BULLSHIT RIGHT THERE



I C U PLAYING THE SONG DURING THE CREDITS LOL WHAT


all I understood from this MV was that Qri is Jiyeon with plastic surgery & that plastic surgery somehow disappears at the end when she reverts back to Jiyeon


----------



## Hustler (Jan 2, 2012)

So not worth watching the 20 minz clip? i'll wait for the shorter version or should I say versions.

SM and CCM should collab tbh 

- One makes cheapskate MV's
- Other makes one too many


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2012)

More like eight.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 2, 2012)

true Nu 
maybe next promotional period they'll add another member.

[YOUTUBE]CDcduzcJ3_I[/YOUTUBE]
will forever be the best intrumentals.
idk what the quailty of it will be because the songs from single that i have are ripped from a friend's cd and this is just a YT vid.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 2, 2012)

if you r lazy to watch someone on twitter summarized the Cry Cry & Lovey Dovey MVs [url="http://www.twitlonger.com/show/f3ac45]here[/url]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 2, 2012)

20min long...mini drama time!


----------



## Hustler (Jan 2, 2012)

Watching Birth of a Family . Sungyuu is really shit scared of dogs  .

Eunji , can you get anymore flawless


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

So how does Lovey Dovey relate to everyone dying?


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 2, 2012)

I think the actual Lovey Dovey song will be perfect for remixing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> So how does Lovey Dovey relate to everyone dying?



clearly that was needed in order for the Zombie Ver MV to happen


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 2, 2012)

Downloaded the album, Lovey-Dovey is actually a pretty fun song. No where near as good as the club remix of itself though.
I just want the random zombie version to have a cool zombie dance during the "OooooooooOooooooOooooOoh!" part.


Ignoring the fact that the  of songs really only make up 1 mini album, it's a damn good mini album. Cry Cry, Lovey-Dovey, Goodbye Ok, and O My God are good songs. Especially Goodbye Ok, I'd consider that the best one on the album.


----------



## Spica (Jan 2, 2012)

But what comes after Zombie MV? I thought there was going to be at least 4 version?


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 2, 2012)

There's 5 versions. As long as one doesn't have cat paws, I'm okay with it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 2, 2012)

1 - Drama
2 - Lovey Dovey in Tokyo (rumored to have trainees that will debut in upcoming CCM girl group)
3 - Zombie MV (feat some actress idk the name of)
4 - A Version with Co-Ed
5 - Dance Ver??? idk for this one


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh, we'll get a version that has Ryu twins? And the dance version will be 90% shuffling, supposedly.



Also:


----------



## Spica (Jan 2, 2012)

^haha

Five versions are four too many. The song isn't even all that. At least Roly Poly stuck to your head in less than two days.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 2, 2012)

5 different versions. Woah. Certianly, I'll be too lazy to watch them all and mostly since they are not in my top groups list.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Jqda11nQcT8[/YOUTUBE]

dammit sunye

being all selfless 

now take that chair and beat jyp until he makes you guys promote stop and me in >(


----------



## Kitamura (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of K-POP like wise and I absolutely love Taeyeon from SNSD. May I join you guys in this discussion? :33


----------



## Hustler (Jan 2, 2012)

Graeme said:


> And the dance version will be 90% shuffling, supposedly.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2012)

Kitamura said:


> I'm a huge fan of K-POP like wise and I absolutely love Taeyeon from SNSD. May I join you guys in this discussion? :33



No need to even ask.  Just jump in whenever. 

[YOUTUBE]PIPULC5C9iQ[/YOUTUBE]

New MBRAQ song

not bad, great for Mir, not really liking Thunder's part however


----------



## Kitamura (Jan 2, 2012)

I love G.O's voice in this song as always, and you're right, Thunder's voice is ok-ish in this song. He was amazing though in Mona Lisa : o


----------



## Spica (Jan 2, 2012)

waitwaitwait everyone, stop for a minute. and look at the thread page. 

We're already at 30.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 2, 2012)

it's only page 16 for me 

Interesting night in DGNA fandom

So Mika said i love you to hyunmin - idk i don't ship in DGNA so not very exciting to me
and they announced their Full korean album, but no date when it's going to be released
i am excite for that


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

> waitwaitwait everyone, stop for a minute. and look at the thread page.
> 
> We're already at 30.



Thanks to the Gayos.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

Taeyang's name isn't even Taeyang, cry harder VIP's.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 2, 2012)

MBLAQ.
I'm just sobbing in the corner.
It's already on my ipod.
My babies


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

Best of Kpop 2011:

My favourite songs of this year (no order):
Seungri- White Love:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ0kccrvAlQ[/YOUTUBE]
My most played song of this year. I love this song, just sweet, dreamy and a perfect song to listen to while travelling.

Miss A- Love alone:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBR0oEUIoGI&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]
JYP continued to promote the wrong tracks for his groups. This was the best girl group song of this year. If anyone has a chance of even registering on the radar in the US with a song, it's this one.

2ne1- Lonely:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5n4V3lGEyG4&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]
One of the best of the year for Kpop. A contemporary Korean pop song that strikes a chord with everyone. And no autotune, someone throw a fucking parade.

IU- Secret:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMC389I3Es4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
A sweet instrumental and just a beautiful ballad. Loved it.

CNBlue- Imagine:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaoyR4cCI0k&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]
CNBlue should have promoted this. It's alittle cheesy but I really loved this song. The instrumental is just so fucking perfect.

LeeSsang- Turned off the TV:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HxaERgTNwY[/YOUTUBE]
Leessang can do now wrong for me. One of my favourites and just all out great song. And the sauciest song on the list too.

Dj Clazzi- How We Feel:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCYOTV92rpE[/YOUTUBE]
Electro pop perfection. It's addicting like hell. This song clawed it's way to the top for me. Can we have more songs like this DJ Clazzi please.

Bang Yong Guk- I Remember:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2ae5qRWPCg[/YOUTUBE]
Didn't care for this much when it came out but it's never left my MP3 player. It's rough but a great Kpop track. The MV is silly tho

JiEun- Going Crazy:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1TLaZp1i8E[/YOUTUBE]
Same as above. I didn't think much of the Love the way you lie thing going on with TSEnt releases but this has become one of my favourite kpop ballads.

Beast- Rainy Days:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W44PYtzjrZE[/YOUTUBE]
Yes it has Sting written all over it but damn it's a great song. Probably the best Boy band track this year (promoted anyway).


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

Infinite- Crying:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6nK2_N5-zo[/YOUTUBE]
This is Epik High level of good. One of the best Kpop songs this year, and Infinite's best. Gyu's solo is a close second.

Secret- Don't Laugh:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7LEyX2aWxg[/YOUTUBE]
Secret had a great year. Really either Shy Boy or SM could be up there but I chose this because this is my favourite song of theirs. I love ballads and this is a beautiful one.

Big Bang- Stupid liar:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMf88EWAKl4[/YOUTUBE]
My favourite song of theirs this year (sorry cafe). The lives were pure awesome aswell.

T-ara- Roly Poly:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jtz0yVnDd1U[/YOUTUBE]
This was my most overrated song at first, I didn't like it but it stayed there in my mind rattling away for months. Say what you want but damn this song is pure fun. CCM is retarded with it's fetish for MV's but they can sure as hell make great Kpop title songs.

Rookie Kpop:

APink- I don't Know:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L0O1VJjh_A[/YOUTUBE]
I know I have unhealthy love of this song. But it makes me feel like a young-ling again for some reason lol. It's just sweet and cute, sue me

Boyfran- Don't Touch my girl bitches:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0RGXqb1sqc[/YOUTUBE]
The twins are still creepy but this was the best rookie song this year for me (sorry Block B and Double A). 

That's me done. Exhausted

Sorry to Soshi, Kara, Mr pimples, Homin and JYJ. I love you guys but up the quality. Though Step was pretty good.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 2, 2012)

Do you hear me: The compilation

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN-JhVtbm3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Jan 2, 2012)

Seeing as you guys probably don't know this. There's a Rainbow sub unit to be debuting.
It consists of Hyunyoung, Seungah and Jisook.
It's going by the name of Rainbow Pixie.

Here's the first teaser photo.



Lone Rainnous out


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

> Seeing as you guys probably don't know this. There's a Rainbow sub unit to be debuting.



In b4 Hust is how dare you. Yes we know. Pic looks good but could be OC shanghai romance level of failure.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm hoping it's decent as they're the best singers of the group and Jaekyung won't be getting 90% of the screen time.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 2, 2012)

ATTENTION MEN OF THE THREAD!


Suzy just turned 19, which makes her legal worldwide.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 2, 2012)

omg yes Clazzi. 'How we feel' is definitely one of the best songs of 2011. I could listen to it all day, every week and it won't get old.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

Are you sure? I though she turned 17?


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 2, 2012)

She posted it on her twitter. If she is lying.....


----------



## Chloe (Jan 2, 2012)

Suzy is 18 in non Korean years.



> Further Rainbow Pixie Information
> 
> Rainbow Pixie’s song “Hoi Hoi” will be officially released on the 12th. Their 1st performance stage will occur on the 14th at MBC Music Core!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

I though DSP were gonna give Nicole a solo too

This should be good, DSP has put in a great effort with Rainbow up till now.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 2, 2012)

SloGoob said:


> Suzy is 18 in non Korean years.



Then the prerection continues!


----------



## Kitamura (Jan 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2i3WBA9z0Eo[/YOUTUBE]

I cannot wait for this new boy band since they debuted last year/month :3
Kai looks a lot like Taemin. Kai's a really good dancer infact.

EXO-K = Exo Korea
EXO-M = Exo Mandarin. (That's my guess)


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm looking forward to them as well. My favourite is Airbender Tao :WOW
or Zuko Tao.. that could work too hmmmm


----------



## Kitamura (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Tao. :33
I love his martial arts skill, I also like Lu-Han even though we don't get to see much of him ):
I was disappointed about the 4th teaser. I thought it would show a teaser of their MV but I was mistaken, it was just an extra 30 second long teaser of Kai, although, I enjoyed it to the fullest


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2012)

Nope Suzy is still 17...

She's a 94er, and her birthday is in October it seems.

In Korea she's 19, cause on the new year you're already the age you would have been, and when you're born you're considered 1.  

Basically to calculate the Korean age you just take ((Current Year) - (Year of Birth)) + 1 = Age

so (2012 - 1994) + 1 = 19


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 2, 2012)

So, when I'm in court, can you recite that entire post?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2012)

Only if they can find me.

While you're causing the disruption in the kpop world, I'll be using this attention diversion to go find Seohyun and do legal things with her.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

Graeme you'd have to beat JYP first.


----------



## Kitamura (Jan 2, 2012)

Have you watched SNSD's Dangerous Boys show?
It's on youtube. I honestly love Hyoyeon in this show and Sooyoung too. 
Dangerous Boys is basically about SNSD counseling dangerous boys to be exact (those who smoke, be very violent, don't go to school etc.) 
It's hilarious but kind of heart-breaking at the same time


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, we've posted some things about it. I'm yet to really watch it though


----------



## Kitamura (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh I see. You should watch it, it's amazing. 
I'm just waiting for episode 3 to be subbed so I can understand what they're saying


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2012)

So guys, Kangin will be back this year.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 2, 2012)

How much faith do you have in Suju continuing throughout the year?


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 2, 2012)

wat.         kangin back?


----------



## Kitamura (Jan 2, 2012)

He's coming back this year? I'm not surprised, although, I do miss the old 13. I'm missing Hangeng and Kibum already.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2012)

Graeme said:


> How much faith do you have in Suju continuing throughout the year?



Little to none

however if they keep giving awesomely fun stuff like oppa oppa i'll definitely want more from eunhae



Katzuki said:


> wat.         kangin back?



yep.  he went into service in summer 2010



Kitamura said:


> He's coming back this year? I'm not surprised, although, I do miss the old 13. I'm missing Hangeng and Kibum already.



already? Kibum has been gone for pretty much 3 years xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

Apparently newer ELF are pissed he's coming back because he'll screw their OTP's. No joke.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't look forward to Suju getting the axe, cause tumblr will go red alert apeshit level 10.


----------



## Kitamura (Jan 2, 2012)

Well that's because I've totally forgotten about Hangeng and Kibum these past years. xD

Newcomer ELFs should love Super Junior the way it is. I mean, true ELFs should love every single Super Junior member instead of hating one of them (that's my opinion.)


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 2, 2012)

lol the service. I was so close to forgetting about him ever coming back at all lmao.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 2, 2012)

Part 1 and 2 of Dangerous Boys ep 3 is up.

A drawing session with SNSD...?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2012)

lol newer kpop fans

i still feel new and i've been into it for 3 full years

also watching dangerous boys ep 3 (taenacity)

it starts off sad, they're drawing.  hyo thinks about her parents a lot, she bought a house for her parents right?  she drew her dad and what he wants lately.

ugh the cameras following her in this moment ;_;


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 2, 2012)

oh god there's so many groups I like now and I don't follow a lot of good tumblr fys damn (need to follow a CNBLUE one)


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2012)

Taeyeon talks a lot better in texts than she does irl around him...

edit: oh my god

yonghyun

damn this show

now i'm actually sorta tearing up


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 2, 2012)

I kinda like the dance shown
[YOUTUBE]9Llx4wILZY8[/YOUTUBE]
that better be the intro though. cringing


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 2, 2012)

Tara+Davichi- We Were In Love is hella good!


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, I started watching Dangerous Boys, and the look on Seobb's face has me dying She's like "Misbehaving... in school?!"


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 2, 2012)

she was also part of the original line up they had for T-ara (Good Person), but left before the official debut with Lies


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow... Sunny seems so professional, especially with her being the only one doing it alone. She continues to impress.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 2, 2012)

o we're also getting another teaser of KAI (I can't stand him already) later today


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

2011 rookies didn't do well, so not sure how successful Hyori will be.

Jesus another Kai teaser? He's nothing special whatsoever.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 2, 2012)

I think 2011 Rookies were all rather meh and didn't really stand out from existing groups. Those that did stand out (Rania) got too much controversy.

their company seems to be better than the other smaller companies that debuted rookies last year (B2K has SS501 Youngsaeng & Kyujong) tho.

personally looking out for Woolim's Girl Group & B.A.P this year the most out of rumored debuts


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 2, 2012)

A girl group named SPICA coming out?

Wonder how our member Spica feels about this


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

She's stanning them already.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 2, 2012)

I reccomend you guys all listen to lee hyun's album.
it's on best fiction.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2012)

2011 rookies... the only ones I memorized were Block B.

which of course, also got a lot of controversy mostly from batshit fans

I listen to Rania but never made an effort to learn them, and i don't know any of them by name

Apinku I only know of Eunji but their debut song was adorable


----------



## Chloe (Jan 2, 2012)

As I've said the only rookies I've cared about are Block B and Rania.

Both of which have had controversy 

I've been making an effort to learn about Apink and B1A4 lately though.

EDIT: Add Bang Yong Guk and some of the khiphop guys to the people I give a shit about list.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, Dangerous Boys shows how common skinship is. These guys are supposed to be tough, and even though they just met one of them is laying his head on another's leg while they watch tv. Really surprised me.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 2, 2012)

Graeme said:


> Wow, Dangerous Boys shows how common skinship is. These guys are supposed to be tough, and even though they just met one of them is laying his head on another's leg while they watch tv. Really surprised me.



Back in highschool during camp with the "cool/gangster" asian guys' clique, it was no big deal for one guy to be laying his head on another guys leg while we were chilling just waiting for dinner time.

One guy also slept in the same bed with another guy, partly because it was freezing cold at night; and partly  because we spooked the other guy into thinking his original bed position in relation to the door was bad superstition - and if ghost was to enter our cabin he would target him first! 

But the guys were pretty close already like best friends. They Dangerous Boys must have become pretty comfortable at least in such a short period of time.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 2, 2012)

I actually don't see it as weird, despite it being incredibly taboo between straight guys here in America.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 2, 2012)

I've seen some guys at my school have the same sort of skinship as them.

It's kind of adorable


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 2, 2012)

this is very good! greatooo!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8q7xhWb1-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 2, 2012)

Can anyone link me to ep 3 subbed of Dangerous Boys? The youtube ones I'm finding are raw.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 2, 2012)

I see it as fine as well. Its just an extension of the bro fist. It depends though, I see the Asian guys alright with it but the white guys would be more uncomfortable with it. 

Also about EP3, if you thought the boys crapped on the no smoking rule it doesnt compare to the no swearing rule. I cant believe the show added the swearing meter/tally. They scored more points than you'd fine in a basketball game. 

Half of them couldnt lift their heads up in the end with their SNSD Noonas sitting next to them in shock horror.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 2, 2012)

Graeme said:


> Can anyone link me to ep 3 subbed of Dangerous Boys? The youtube ones I'm finding are raw.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

2010 remixes were better but it's not bad.



> I actually don't see it as weird, despite it being incredibly taboo between straight guys here in America.



Most of my asian friends are all pretty close each other, maybe it's a more american/white thing.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow you guys sure talked a lot

Yay Rainbow sub unit with all the flawless members

Also did you guys see Seohyun draw her ideal husband? Tell me it's not this


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

She seems to describe  him alot. They're both acting odd, intentionally ignoring each other. The other WGM couples are fine in public but Seobb and Yong won't talk to eachother, even though Yonghwa seems to be stalking her.

Oh god Goguma's and Seokyu fans are claiming the picture and starting  fights on tumblr


----------



## Hustler (Jan 3, 2012)

Eh they're pretty sus . Are you serious?  

Why can't everyone be like Nicole . Fucking your oppars openly and doing it like a boss .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2012)

> Eh they're pretty sus . Are you serious?



One of them I read was "That bitch better not have drawn Kyuhyun and try screw with Yognhwa's heart any longer"


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> She seems to describe  him alot. They're both acting odd, intentionally ignoring each other. The other WGM couples are fine in public but Seobb and Yong won't talk to eachother, even though Yonghwa seems to be stalking her.
> 
> Oh god Goguma's and Seokyu fans are claiming the picture and starting  fights on tumblr



maybe they're doing that so they won't get more Anti fans?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2012)

> We already have enough of them together. I mean come on, I love Seohyun, and I love Kyuhyun but they are nothing alike and they seem awkward and have no chemistry and it all seemed so forced why are you so biased towards them?!



Someone give this girl a medal



> maybe their doing that so they won't get more Anti fans?



I don't know about Sones but Boice hate Seobb alot, mention her in the Soompi thread and they'll try to get you banned.

Lol Nicole.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 3, 2012)

None of these assclowns seem good enough to be around the likes of the girls. Poor Seobb, seems like a reality shock for her.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 3, 2012)

^ Tbh unless she's a lesbian . The only guy who seems to put up with her well is Yonghwa , that's why I ship it . 

I wana think they're dating by judging Yonghwa's actions but Seob doesn't lie so if she says she never had feelings for Yonghwa then i'm inclined to believe her more . 

Nicole and Vic must have a harem


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Suhoon (Jan 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5lcIHgSSAMA[/YOUTUBE]

This is how i fangirl too

at 1:16 you'll lose it.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 3, 2012)

I was reading through Nicole's tweets, and it auto translated. I was surprised that one of them said "fucked up" within the message xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2012)

I doubt they have the time to date tbh.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 3, 2012)

^ Yup



> [CONFIRMED] All the other irrelevant EXO members are going to be wearing Kai masks in the mv.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 3, 2012)

Suhoon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_"She's so feisty! Oh! Dont scratch me!"_  

Dude sounds aussie too.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 3, 2012)

He's an ABC i'm pretty sure


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol Kai has already become the hate figure


----------



## Chloe (Jan 3, 2012)

lmao Nicole/Dongwoon.
I shall ship that now 

I peg Kai as being their Yoona.

And Chonny is Aussie. He's from Melbourne iirc.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2012)

silly fanwars.


That picture is obviously ellen degeneres.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 3, 2012)

Part 3 of the Dangerous Boys is up. 

Tiffany's kinda scary and mean with her boy. 

So that would be a her scolding face when she has a kid/family of her own...


----------



## Hustler (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuuuuuuuuu!! I'm trying to watch this show but the beep sound is so annoying . The boys swear , they swear a lot we get it already .

Only Yoong , Hyo and Sunny are doing this right IMO . Tiffany is trying to relate but ends up forcing herself onto them .

Wait that didn't come out right but you guys get it


----------



## Spica (Jan 3, 2012)

Fu get your own name.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 3, 2012)

Infinite are getting rid of their dog.
they just tweeted about it, so if you guys want one


----------



## Hustler (Jan 3, 2012)

Bask in the holy grail of cuteness that is A-pink

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk2hWlnETJ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 3, 2012)

it's so weird how that dance fits with Oppa oppa and sorry sorry. /was listening to my itunes


I like the dance but not the song. good job in syncing :33


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 3, 2012)

Suhoon said:


> Infinite are getting rid of their dog.
> they just tweeted about it, so if you guys want one



They're not getting rid of their dogs, it's part of the Birth of a Family show and they're taking care of the dogs while they find owners to adopt them

Sorry, it kinda irked me that you phrased it as getting rid of a pet.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like it will be a Christmas episode for the next Dangerous Boys. 

The personal writing and reading of the Christmas Cards to the girls looks like it'll be a riot. They seem to be embarrassingly cheesy and flirtatious. Just the way I'd do it! 

*EDIT: *About Tiffany, the idea of her telling you to talk to her and look into her eyes - out of context, would be surreal. :33

But I get the kids need to avoid eye contact since you can tell he's feeling pretty shameful and just wants that part to be over soon...


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 3, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> They're not getting rid of their dogs, it's part of the Birth of a Family show and they're taking care of the dogs while they find owners to adopt them
> 
> Sorry, it kinda irked me that you phrased it as getting rid of a pet.



I don't watch shows like that so i didn't really understand what they meant.
my friend said that's what it they were talking about so idk.

to me adoption/giving away/getting rid of is all the same thing.

Sorry.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 3, 2012)

Saw this on tumblr, got a chuckle out of me:

*2NE1's Sandara Park and Park Bom Released From YG's Dating Ban

Meanwhile, in MBLAQ's dorm:
*


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2012)

Another Kai teaser


----------



## Naked (Jan 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyVQB5Z8qaI[/YOUTUBE]

Liked this better than their title track for 1/2.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 3, 2012)

Graeme said:


> Saw this on tumblr, got a chuckle out of me:
> 
> 2NE1's Sandara Park and Park Bom Released From YG's Dating Ban



Were they the only girl group with a no dating policy?

I can understand the company wanting them not to mention their dating status on TV but to prevent them from actually dating...


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 3, 2012)

So the other Kai teaser is out? D:  I need moar Tao here. 



Graeme said:


> Saw this on tumblr, got a chuckle out of me:
> 
> *2NE1's Sandara Park and Park Bom Released From YG's Dating Ban
> 
> ...



lmao Jason. Hahaha dat Thunder.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 3, 2012)

anyone check out Lee Hyun like i recommended?

musicvideo:
[YOUTUBE]URo0clgkoNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2012)

^I did. It sounded alot like 8eight's stuff which is great.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 3, 2012)

i like 8eight, but i'm not a big fan of them.

i'm actually buying the album since i like so much 


very unhealthy.

ainbow‘s ‘Rainbow Pixie‘ has returned with a new teaser image unveiling the three members!

The teaser shows that the trio will be comprised of Seungah, Jisook, and Hyunyoung. Their debut track, “Hoi Hoi“, is scheduled for release on January 12th, and as previously revealed, the girls will take on a cuter image compared to Rainbow’s characteristic sexy look.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 3, 2012)

Rainbow Pixie looks like DSPoor's Ver of Orange Caramel


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jan 4, 2012)

Suhoon said:


> anyone check out Lee Hyun like i recommended?
> 
> musicvideo:
> [YOUTUBE]URo0clgkoNc[/YOUTUBE]



hm, not too bad! I think if I listen to it enough, I will get used to it.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 4, 2012)

I didn't really pay much attention to it.
Me gusta the rap parts though.

I have a DL to the album if anyone gives a fuck.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2012)

Big Bang might come back earlier than anticipated which means we'll get the comeback on time .

Holy shit! I thought this was real , would ship this as hard as Yongseo tbh!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 4, 2012)

^ Who is that?

Mblaq new mini is out on the 10th, they released a track off the mini before its actual release like they did with Cry


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2012)

Hope Mblaq wins this time around. Seriously all the U-kiss fans complain about how under rated U-kiss is but no one really says anything about Mblaq lol



Rain's Angel said:


> ^ Who is that?



Eunji lol

And..yup OC v2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVAlQ9D1uPw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 4, 2012)

I think that's a really good edit bc that was from 2010 and Eunji only debuted in 2011


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> I think that's a really good edit bc that was from 2010 and Eunji only debuted in 2011



Lol I know , that's why I said "Holy shit! I thought this was real"

If only..


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

If Kpop was Battle Royale/Street Fighter:

To defeat Gyu: all I have to use is a puppy
To defeat Seobb: I want to do nothing with my life and she'd die of annoyance
Jessica: Cucumber
Gyuri: Cross Dressing 
Jiyeon: Shut off the audio and she's a goner



> Hope Mblaq wins this time around. Seriously all the U-kiss fans complain about how under rated U-kiss is but no one really says anything about Mblaq lol



Don't get me started, the hate campaign against certain girl groups by them has turned me off alot of the male fanbases.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 4, 2012)

Challenge Jiyeon to a serious acting role. Take away her bubble gum.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Don't get me started, the hate campaign against certain girl groups by them has turned me off alot of the male fanbases.



Who A + or Kiss me's?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2012)

Make 2pm where full sets of armor that they can't tear off


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

2PM: Show no interest, they die of embarrassment.


----------



## Spica (Jan 4, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks Taecyeon looks like a Korean Schwarzenegger minus the muscles especially in the face? He's got that strange facial expression Arnie does. It's hilarious when he cross-dresses, which seems to be his thing.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 4, 2012)

Taec has that kind of stonejaw face, so I see what you mean.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2012)

Every time I come across Taec , this is what I see


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 4, 2012)

this

forgotten Acha promotion?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2012)

ahahaha that's cute


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

Kpop is all of a sudden empty lol. Let's hope BB do make a quicker comeback.


----------



## Spica (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't know why but I dislike Jang Geun Suk deeply. It could be because of his cringeworthy role in You're Beautiful, his cringeworthy fashion style or the fact that he's cringeworthy fugly. He is far too cocky and conceited.  I hope he never gets Western recognition.

Edit: inb4 "It's Japanese Media who gave him the title", it was JGS himself who said he was gonna conquer the world.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

He's a decent enough actor but his smugness, horrible hair and just attitude about being Prince of Asia is obnoxious and annoying. Also he looks like crap.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 4, 2012)

idk i like him as an actor.^ i don't care for much else
he should go back to acting in roles like he did in itaewon murder though.

[YOUTUBE]BVAlQ9D1uPw[/YOUTUBE]
what did i just watch.






teen top. no. No.


----------



## Spica (Jan 4, 2012)

^ Do you know why one of the (previous) top comments is in Thai? 

Hoi Hoi is slang for penis penis.  I can't take the song seriously.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2012)

the hair, oh god no


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 4, 2012)

Reminds me of strawberry and vanilla striped ice cream... 

*EDIT:* Whats that show where they had all the K-girl groups participating outside in fun competitive battles? Like arm wrestling, wrestling etc. 

[YOUTUBE]djerkHd07-E[/YOUTUBE] 

I think it was in 2009 and while Ive seen heaps of clips of it from youtube, I've never gotten around to full parts. Anyone know a channel that's got all/most of it?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

Those wigs

Hoi Hoi means penis? Lol.


----------



## Naked (Jan 4, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Reminds me of strawberry and vanilla striped ice cream...
> 
> *EDIT:* Whats that show where they had all the K-girl groups participating outside in fun competitive battles? Like arm wrestling, wrestling etc.
> 
> ...



This is the one, right?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2012)

^Yep, that's the one.  

I see the youtube links don't work, so if the downloads don't either I have a copy if you want me to upload it.

edit: wait, part one just doesn't work, but the facebook/dailymotion seems to work.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 4, 2012)

Hoi Hoi MV teaser reminds me of the Shy Boy MV esp the jumping on the bed part

Jang Geun Suk needs a haircut. He looks like he's playing Yoona's ahjumma girlfriend on the Love Rain preview.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 4, 2012)

omg Sunny Hill comeback this month, yessssss. more flawless songs & MVs like Pray & Midnight Circus please


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

Sunny Hill making a comeback? Cool.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTfYmOwgpfY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
I love this song. Ah the memories, 08 you were so good to Eno;_;


----------



## Alien (Jan 4, 2012)

Has IU made her Wapan debut yet ?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2012)

She's been hired for 6 AVs already.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l35VJ-CKXBA[/YOUTUBE]
I love this one too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocvbKOIF-P8[/YOUTUBE]
;_;

I feel all melancholy now.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 5, 2012)

Disliking Alien's avatar.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGvvnPCkNOg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnyDT7iPHEY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
I forgot how much I loved Goong's OST. The instrumental truly are outstanding. I'm missing Goong all of a sudden


----------



## Alien (Jan 5, 2012)

That's what happens when you don't have any 150x150 ava's and you can't be bothered making something decent so i just take random pics from my nf map and crop them

besides, fat hoes need some lovin' too


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

Imma eat your family.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

Not if I get there first.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

The only food I need is God, and Pizza.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

Imma imma get you drunk, get you drunk off my hump. My hump, My Hump, they be stopping cars.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

Please don't stay in my heart once you're gone, because I need space for some Hamburgers. Bitches.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

I ate the other twin, now I'm double the size and double the creepy. Say that you love me.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 5, 2012)

Wtf?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

I wonder if anyone will realise I ate Boram. Oh yeah Roly Poly, come to mama.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

Nothing better only You. Jumping Jumping aarghhhh. Fuck it. Where's my Ham?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

Korea I'm legal. Now who's first on the Suzy plane.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

Fucking Hamburgers. I should have known better.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

My name is Hyoence, and unfortunately that is not a pillow.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

My fat is prettier than you. Forever Yeoshin. Bitches.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm the fattest female from Seoul City. Black on black Lamborghini. and I could murder a Panini.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

Leo where are you? You said you'd never leave.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

Leo if i ever meet you imma sit on you.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

You give me 4 steaks, I give you my sister.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

I can't even think of another gag, I'm all out. I haven't spammed like this before


----------



## Hustler (Jan 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


>



  I'm done


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 5, 2012)

It hit its peak at Shindong, a fitting end


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 5, 2012)

Perhaps Love is flawless, the whole Goong soundtrack was tbh ;_;

Teen Top's mini is atrocious, the R&B ver of the title track is ok I guess but the rest is terrible.

Lee Hyun's album is nice but a little boring. I'm not finished with it yet tho, I hope I love the last track (the one with Joohee) because I usually love it 8Eight tracks more than their solo stuff


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 5, 2012)

I think the last 30secs are the teaser for the dance ver MV tho... at least I think that ver is coming out.

not anticipating the lives... esp since Chunji has to do a high note adlib like what even.

this is good. her mini is surprisingly pretty solid.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 5, 2012)

^ meh, idt they are doing a double title track promotion, it's probs the same song

A Pink won M!CD~

I'm so glad, I really grew to like My My.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 5, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> ^ meh, idt they are doing a double title track promotion, it's probs the same song
> 
> A Pink won M!CD~
> 
> I'm so glad, I really grew to like My My.



Fuck yes A-pink!

As much as I like Mymy , hopefully they make better songs since they have pretty good vocalists .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 5, 2012)

mblaq teaser for comeback


----------



## Spica (Jan 5, 2012)

On a flight to England soon and decided to update on AKP news. 

 It's only ok when Gyuri says she's beautiful, hoe. 

Also, it seems like Go Ara's eyes are photoshopped (or colour lenses) to become as light-coloured as she's famous for. She does not have hazel eyes.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 5, 2012)

congrazt! Apink 1st win....they must be celebrating...pic soon!


----------



## Hustler (Jan 5, 2012)

Spica said:


> On a flight to England soon and decided to update on AKP news.
> 
> It's only ok when Gyuri says she's beautiful, hoe.
> 
> Also, it seems like Go Ara's eyes are photoshopped (or colour lenses) to become as light-coloured as she's famous for. She does not have hazel eyes.


Cocky or not , can anyone say she's not pretty though?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

A Pink won? Damn there's gonna be butthurt but congrats to them.

Go Ara is really cute. I think it sounds like she's boasting way too much. Gyuri only started to get away with it because she's funny about it and you know she really takes the piss while doing it.


She's pretty enough tho.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 5, 2012)

lol I def think Teen Top & Boyfriend fans are gonna be mega butthurt about this but lol they weren't even in the running for #1. A Pink were up against someone idk & the not-promoted Davichi & T-ara ballad.

I'm sure T-ara will get attacks all over from Teen Top & MBLAQ fans if they go on a sweep like KARA.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 5, 2012)

Omg Enno 

I have so many feels for this month.

MBLAQ, Block B and Rainbow Pixie ;~;

IDGAF is Rainbow Pixie is OC 2.0, I will stan it hardcore regardless.
Hyunyoung looks so good with pink hair ;A;

The Teen Top MV was meh.
Sohyun is too fab for L.hoe anyways.

MBLAQ looks promising. Mir and Seungho's haircuts are atrocious though 

Block B should be good. They have a track produced my Kiggen.
I am so fucking excite. I love Kiggen.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Chloe (Jan 5, 2012)

This month will be the death of me.

There's also supposedly a Phantom release either this month or next.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

Comebacks wise this is what we know:

Mblaq
TeenTop
Sunny Hill
Rainbow sub unit
Shinhwa
Shinee
Big Bang Feb-March
CNblue have been recording for months and I think they're gonna announce their comeback soon.
Co-ed? I wonder why though.

It's not bad but Oct-Dec has really spoiled us


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 5, 2012)

Dunno about anyone else, but I thought this was fun. Surprised Eunjung could shuffle/moonwalk well with her typical "fucked up in winter ankle"


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 5, 2012)

i'm glad a pink won.
:33
did t-ara moonwalk in their perform?


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 5, 2012)

Suhoon said:


> i'm glad a pink won.
> :33
> did t-ara moonwalk in their perform?


The moonwalk is during Ryu's solo, they all moonwalk to the right, then to the left to get back behind her in a square position. Then they all do it together in separate directions.





Apparently Siwon revealed this picture, I'd assume on twitter.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

Who's the girl?

Okay that boy group sounds like a male version of Secret.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Who's the girl?
> 
> Okay that boy group sounds like a male version of Secret.



this one:
[YOUTUBE]7NJ0KK8D0Fc[/YOUTUBE]
debut stage.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 5, 2012)

^ I like her, was pretty good!


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zYx0yPRsjbs[/YOUTUBE]
oh god they did this perform again.
bias attack.
.

i'm surprised by two things. the fangirls screaming when hyuna takes of her shirt and why has this not have had any anti articles?


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 5, 2012)

^I'm glad they are done, if only because it means we will have Jiyoon & Gayoon sooner. Can not wait for that.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 5, 2012)

Is hyunseung trying to kill me?

Cube needs to stop putting Hyuna in push up bras. She has no tits 
And her ass shaking thing would only work if she actually had an ass.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 5, 2012)

Lainboe Pixie jacket photo.
Seungah's outfit is gross.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 5, 2012)

I am just scrolling down and I see 'Fat Cats'....who the hell came up with that name.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 5, 2012)

Naeun is so cute


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 5, 2012)

Katzuki said:


> I am just scrolling down and I see 'Fat Cats'....who the hell came up with that name.



It should just say Fat Cat, as she is a solo artist. But yeah, I guess it's cause she has such a common name.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 5, 2012)

Solo? It's worse to live with such a stage name by yourself. It's laameee. 
and by common name you refer to her real name?

the name aside, she looks cute.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah, I don't like her stage name, but when your name is Kim Soyoung you don't have a chance at just using that.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 5, 2012)

SloGoob said:


> Is hyunseung trying to kill me?


idk but it killed me for a few hours there.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 5, 2012)

You'd be shocked what a good push up bra can do. I had a friend who I thought had it going on. Turns out she is an A cup who made a very smart purchase.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't know how credible it is but I remember reading somewhere that Sunny is a C cup, Jess is a B and the rest are A


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 5, 2012)

If it is wrong, I would at least agree that the order goes: Sunny, Jess, everyone else.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

Hyuna and  Hyeseung are just fucking on stage at this point

It's worked like a charm though, no other song has garnered such controversy yet become a hit aswell.



> Sunny, Jess, everyone else.



Are you sure Jess is second? She looks pretty flat to me.

Okay googled SNSD boobs.


Holy Chicken fillets Batman.

From the pics it seems like Jess might be second, but that' really sad


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 5, 2012)

Tough to even go by that. All I know is that Sunny looks consistently the biggest. So even if they are all cheating (as all kpop stars do), she is winning.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 5, 2012)

ugh another Kai teaser in a few hours or w/e no longer interested in EXO-K(AI)


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

Holy crap wtf is Kai' Lee Soo Man's love child?


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 5, 2012)

^ interesting theory 

i haven't even watched one of  those yet


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2012)

boobs are the one thing I'm sure sunny isn't cheating at, dem girls bounce.

boob jobs tend to be stiff and unmoving.  Pretty sure they just use push ups & cutlets otherwise

also oh god tara why so much shuffling, the song was growing on me and then I a realized the entier perf was like tyat

also guys I'll be in florida for the week, any tips on kidols being there I'll find and stalk them just for you all<3


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 5, 2012)

why is LMFAO on the front page of melon?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 5, 2012)

EXO..lolol now lets see how their songs sound like


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

> also guys I'll be in florida for the week, any tips on kidols being there I'll find and stalk them just for you all<3



Spring break woohoo?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 5, 2012)

cancel this flop show already


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2012)

lol kinda early for that


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> cancel this flop show already



should have been cancelled a sometime early 2010


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Suhoon (Jan 5, 2012)

that show will be unrelevant to me unless a big bang member or yesung does it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

Seems like SM is trying to force Suju in to variety. Minus Kyuhyun not interested. But ratings will flop. Even ELF will whine since it'll screw their OTPs.

Why are they spinning off WGM when it's already in danger of cancellation?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2012)

the only solution is to put amber x hyuna as a couple. People will be angry but they'll watch out of pure curiosity


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2012)

What happened to those two? They were dating and then all of a sudden zilch. Amber moved on to others and Hyuna's gyrating on the floor.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 5, 2012)

Everybody needs a dose of Kai daily 

 At SJGM . I'm sick of seeing Hyorin everywhere but atleast she's promoting the group . Not sure if I want the line up tbh .


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

Am i the only one who adores Hyorin?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 6, 2012)

o its hyorin and sungmin?


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd actually really like that.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 6, 2012)

Graeme said:


> Am i the only one who adores Hyorin?



We are just sick of her in general tbh. She has been EVERYWHERE ever since she was on Immortal Song 2 & Sistar19 blew up. It's only been one month in 2012 and she's already going to be one of the main characters of Dream High 2 AND be part of the WGM spinoff.

can Starship Ent promote Soyu? She's equally talented and has better vocal control than Hyorin. It's a shame how she doesn't get any lines to show off her voice in favor of Hyorin.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

I prefer seeing her all over compared to Leeteuk. Can't turn a fucking corner without bumping into that guy.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2012)

He'll be off soon anyway

Lol I never watch any shows with him except Strong Heart if it has good guests . 

Hyorin = Over exposed
Bora = Boring
Dasom = Looks mangulated [ Is that even a word?]
Soyu = I know nothing about but she has decent vocals which surprised me when she did Bom's part in "I cheated"


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

One of the pairings that can make it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 6, 2012)

the only reason why I'm putting up with Leeteuk being everywhere is because I know he'll be gone for two years in about a month or two.

Soyu has a really good voice, her solo OST is good.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

True. Does this break anyone elses heart?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 6, 2012)

^ Im not sure whats happening there...?

Where's that from?
*
EDIT: * Is that Hyomin?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 6, 2012)

that new Fat Cat song is a Jessie J ripoff, you pretty much can sing Price Tag over it, including the rap


----------



## Adachi (Jan 6, 2012)

Just listened to both HIRO's and SNSD's versions of "Time Machine"...oh my God, I'm loving this song soooo much right now.

sghjdghjdgkjdjukdyij,dxgtulsx

Just felt like spazzing with you guys.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 6, 2012)

Adachi said:


> Just listened to both HIRO's and SNSD's versions of "Time Machine"...oh my God, I'm loving this song soooo much right now.
> 
> sghjdghjdgkjdjukdyij,dxgtulsx
> 
> Just felt like spazzing with you guys.



Do you have a link?

*EDIT:* Nvm, its okay already heard that one. I thought there was  an English version for a sec.

Also, is it true that Yoona earns 10x more than the other SNSD girls?


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 6, 2012)

> Kim Hyun Joong has released album jacket photos for his first Japanese debut single, “KISS KISS/Lucky Guy“!
> 
> Divided into three color concepts — white, green, and red — the photos bring out his powerful charisma. His debut single will include his title track, “Kiss Kiss“, and “Break Down“, “U“, and his DATV charity theme song for “Miso Project“.



DNW.

Also why is Minho being cast in everything


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

Donghae with that girl will be delicious. Eunhae tag on tumblr, here I come


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> ^ Im not sure whats happening there...?
> 
> Where's that from?
> *
> EDIT: * Is that Hyomin?



Yes, Sunny is walking off stage, her and Hyomin grab each others hand and then Sunny seems to hold onto it waaaay long, almost pulling Hyomin with her 




Rain's Angel said:


> that new Fat Cat song is a Jessie J ripoff, you pretty much can sing Price Tag over it, including the rap



I don't like the song at all, no where near as badass as her debut one.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm smashed but is there something wrong with me noyt liking Jessica & Tiffany?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 6, 2012)

you mean the JeTi pairing or individual members


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2012)

Individually , I'm not attracted to them at all

Sooyoung , Taeyeon & Seohyun though


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

I could more understand not liking the pairing, but I'm not bothered when people dislike people I'm so so about. If you came out and said "I can't stand Sunny, Narsha, Eunjung, Jiyoon, Hyosung, etc.", I'd give you the dirtiest look.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

> I'm smashed but is there something wrong with me noyt liking Jessica & Tiffany?



Lol no. People forget how subjective Kpop is, shove 100+ decent looking girls, bound to like some and not like some others. Like for instance I don't like girls with plastic surgery, I have nothing against surgery or anything but the plastic look doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2012)

Honestly I don't care about plastic girl's , I stan the fuck out of Bom. I hate it when Sones treat 2ne1 like shit when majority of Soshi is plastic and they are still in denial . 

Omona thinks Hyoyeon , Fany & Sica are natural


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 6, 2012)

subyung gif 

that letter hyomin wrote her on IY > any wgm moment

and yeah we all have weird preferences.  I think sunhwa is the prettiest in secret,i think sometimes I'm the only one with this opinion


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> I think sunhwa is the prettiest in secret,i think sometimes I'm the only one with this opinion



Honestly you have a unique taste . I think Ji Eun is the prettiest , Zinger is the sexiest and Hyosung is the hottest and Sunhwa is meh!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

Sunhwa's pretty but Jieun for me too. For some reason I love asian girls with a darker complexion. Yubin for instance


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Sunhwa's pretty but Jieun for me too. For some reason I love asian girls with a darker complexion. Yubin for instance



My brother 

Ji Eun and Yoobin are pure sex


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

I realized the true beauty of Ji Eun when I saw her with that blue hair. Something about her face in that MV.... flawless.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2012)

Blue hair? Psht she's pure sex all the time 

Someone paste an article about her on 6 theory , it was touching i'll find it for you guys later


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 6, 2012)

Haha Sunhwa is the only super pale I can really stand, I think she has the features to pull it off.

We all agree on Yubin though, shes been scary hot since I saw her in Tell Me.

Dat hurr.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

I like Sunhwa's features aswell, it's just her personality is a little weird lol. Pale isn't a deal breaker or anything but idk I just don't like super pale/super skinny girls.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

I feel like I ignored the other Secret members, because Hyosung's unique look and HUGE amount of cute faces overshadowed everything.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2012)

Cara has always been Zinger biased lol.

Honestly I wana pay attention to Sunhwa but the other members overshadow her in everything .


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 6, 2012)

zinger is amazinger


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

Mamma mammia mmamamia mamamam mamamia


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

What is this even?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

Random spam of the first person that comes to mind......it's Pigeon Jiyeon.


Lol no, that's Soyeon's voice, she's just lipsynching over it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> What is this even?



its just a photo from the KARADISE 2010 calendar (Feb)


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

If Nicole wants some white chocolate, then....


----------



## Spica (Jan 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


>



Gyul really likes to paint herself blue. This must be her second or third time already.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 6, 2012)

Graeme said:


> If Nicole wants some white chocolate, then....



You called?


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

So, the role for white chocolate is open... and you expected to be casted over me?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2012)

I think she has a weird head . Keep your bangs forever love and i'll stan the hell out of you . This girl is paired with every single member of Infinite , hope she doesn't get hate from all the shitty fangirls.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

Who is she      ?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2012)

Eunji

Random question ya'll , Fei or Vic?


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

....fuck.

Can't choose at all. Vic has that smile that just makes your day, and a very loving personality. Fei has beauty that they write stories about.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't think twice about it , just one


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

Vic... her cute and nurturing personality is a real plus.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

Fei is my type. Vic is gorgeous but her aegyo and spazzing over food would sadly make me leave her on the road side somewhere.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

Zinger spam for Cara:

*Spoiler*: __ 











Those curves, that bone on the meat


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

^ I had the same pleased reaction, either way.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Fei is my type. Vic is gorgeous but her aegyo and spazzing over food would sadly make me leave her on the road side somewhere.



Exactly how I feel!


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

Then why is Bob bowing to Gyuri instead?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2012)

Graeme said:


> Then why is Bob bowing to Gyuri instead?



Just showing my appreciation towards Eno's post


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh ok. I'd bow to her too though...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

Hust that's awesome

Stealing it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 6, 2012)

not to mention Vic talks to plants


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

What's wrong with that? I find it endearing.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2012)

Vic is a weirdo but a lovable one , alas aegyo makes me cringe and puts me off , especially fake ones


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

She talks to food aswell. It would be cute if she wasn't 24 years old.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> She talks to food aswell. It would be cute if she wasn't 24 years old.



basically this lol.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

Now that I think about it, I know nothing of Fei's personality. Certainly not to the extent I know about Victoria.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 6, 2012)

oh god enno 

now to ban you for hate crimes !


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

WHO   DIS?


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 6, 2012)

idk but i'm saving that pic.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2012)

Ns                Yoonji


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

Her body is legit.
Too legit.
Too legit to quit.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 6, 2012)

F.I.X are going to promote beat it next.

i think so because a like a month ago they revealed the dance practice video for it. if they don't i'm going be disappointed.
i really liked that song, i don't like the one the mv was made out of.
[YOUTUBE]n21Of5xNYng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 6, 2012)

NS Yoonji's mini surprised me, I liked almost all of it

didn't know she was Jiyoung's cousin.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

Hyunseung and Hyuna are dating. Apparently holding hands=dating these day.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 7, 2012)

yes gonna watch this shit & I don't have to rely on subs for these


> F(x)’s Victoria to star in new drama with Calvin Chen!
> 
> 
> Victoria Song, the Chinese member of Kpop group f(x), will be starring in a new Taiwanese drama with Calvin Chen of Fahrenheit, and Zhou Mi of Super Junior-M. The drama’s tentative name is “失去城堡的王子” (roughly translates to The Prince Who Lost His Castle), which will be distributed by GTV. As many have noticed, there has been an increase number of Korean idols crossing over to star in Taiwanese dramas. Nine years ago, Choo Ja Hyun costarred in a series with Eddie Peng, then followed by Park Eun Hye, Park Shin Hye, SJ members Donghae and Siwon, as well as Park Jung Min and Goo Hye Sun starring in dramas that have not been aired yet. However, since they can’t speak Mandarin, all of their voices have been dubbed. Thankfully, dubbing won’t be needed for Victoria and Zhou Mi.
> ...


----------



## koguryo (Jan 7, 2012)

Soyeon has been rising up my bias list for some reason


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 7, 2012)

Because despite her soulless eyes, she plays to the crowd well, and is a master at winking? She has a very unique charm.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 7, 2012)

Haha I always liked Soyeon , she's awesome


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 7, 2012)

Her eyes are inhuman though.



I like her though, she seems like a tough girl. I saw someone had been sexually harassing her online for a while, and she told them the fuck off via twitter.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 7, 2012)

Hahahaha just saw this on tumblr



Bommmiiieee ~~


----------



## Table (Jan 7, 2012)

For the Kpop fans in LA!


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## koguryo (Jan 7, 2012)

Suhoon said:


>


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 7, 2012)

the audio is what made me die.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 7, 2012)

I can't tell if the girl is delusional or just trolling.  The guy laughing at the end is what got me


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 7, 2012)

i think she's delusional. i looked at her blog.



> LOL… Too bad… because I DID GET AN OFFER TO STAR IN THE VIDEO DUE TO MY connections. But I turned it down. Because I don’t want them to see me as a COWORKER. I want them to see me as a friend.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 7, 2012)

lolol twitter trending.. KPOP vs IPOP


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 7, 2012)

lol 2011 Female Idol Beauty Ranking by Korean Netizens 



if you can't see (this is pretty small), this is the list (in order of pics left to right):


> S+: Yoona, Suzy, Sulli
> SD: Dara, IU, Hara, Taeyeon, Jiyeon, Seungyeon, Soyeon
> A+: Jiyoung, Hyuna, Krystal, Sohee, Jieun, Eunjung, Seohyun, Hyomin, Jessica, Sunye
> AD: Yuri, Hyosung, Boram, Tiffany, Jiyoon, Victoria, Sunhwa, Woori, Nicole, Gayoon, Yoobin, No Eul
> ...



where is After School? even Rainbow is on this lmao


----------



## Hustler (Jan 7, 2012)

Fei last , Gyul 2nd last  , Yoobin and Hyosung 3rd last 

I really wana meet these Netizens


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 7, 2012)

Yuri's in 4th tier huh...?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 7, 2012)

Korea has weird taste tbh.

I'm surprised Jisook isn't higher because she looks like a Taeyeon clone (except Skinnier)


----------



## Hustler (Jan 7, 2012)

You could say that about Yoona and Krystal aswell 

No offense but majority of the people on the last tier are better looking than Dasom & Soyu


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 7, 2012)

Krystal is still in one of the upper tiers tho.

but ia, I'm surprised Dasom & Soyu aren't in the bottom


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2012)

Fei in bottom tier lol. Gyuri we all know isn't Korea's taste, she does better with foreigners. And Nicole should be higher.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 7, 2012)

Seohyun rank 3? 

DISCREDIT LIST IMMEDIATELY


----------



## Spica (Jan 7, 2012)

Beauty is subjective. Yoona might be pretty but her beauty isn't eye-catching. She's actually quite plain. Put her next to a Victoria's Secret model and no one would give her one look. 

Also, Sohee rank SD, you mad, she's a dumpling-face.  A cutie but still.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2012)

Western ideals are different, most people prefer stronger features compared to a softer look for Korea. 

Also no Gahee or Nana.


----------



## Spica (Jan 7, 2012)

Strong features, like Gyul megami-sama? 

I do however think Yoona has very strong features compared to most Korean idols, her looks is very unique. Jiyeon too, because of her close-together eyes which I find endearing.

Btw, now I notice Seungyeon is SD rank what the hell Korea.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 7, 2012)

Yoona can look out of this world sometimes


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 7, 2012)

centaur


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2012)

Yoona is pretty, there's no denying it but she can look slightly plain sometimes. But yeah both her and Jiyeon are lovely.


----------



## Spica (Jan 7, 2012)

Graeme, Fat Cat is in my head and it's all because of you.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2012)

SUPAAAA NOVAAAAA.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 7, 2012)

> EDITORIAL: 2011 in Kpop debuts
> January
> At the start of the new year, K-Pop fans were met with the debuts of two new girl groups, Dal Shabet and Piggy Dolls. While Dal Shabet went on to release a series of mini albums throughout the year, getting their name known with the Korean public, Piggy Dolls disappeared for a while after getting criticized for their appearance. Months later they re-appeared with their first full length album "Hakuna Matata."
> 
> ...


**


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 7, 2012)

> November
> With lots of debuts every month, lots of them end up flying under the radar. After a series of solo artist debuts with Lee Soorin, QJ, Yeon Jihoo, DanDi and Dae Eul, November's addition to the idol world included boy group TAKEN and girl group May Queen.
> 
> Just as with ballad group BoM, the release of Phantom's first single was highly anticipated by people who had been following Block B since before their debut, as Phantom member Hanhae was in Block B's line-up for a certain time. Together with Sanchez and Kiggen, Hanhae is a member of this three member hip-hop group. Mixed gender group WE also added to the hip hop scene with their first release.
> ...



it's not el it's ei.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 7, 2012)

Lubby Dubby is growing on me...


----------



## 8ghosts (Jan 7, 2012)

I think jisook is superior to taeyeon in terms of looks...taeyeon looks too manufactured to me at times 

I also think Yoona is pretty but not to the level Koreans rate her at. For someone that is riding solely on her face, I would expect Audrey Hepburn level beauty or something similar.


----------



## Spica (Jan 7, 2012)

Tiffany-fans need to stop calling themselves Fany-fans. It sounds so wrong in England.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah I used to kind of lol at first, now I'm used to it


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 7, 2012)

i lol'd


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 7, 2012)

Damn vacation, I'm going through Seohyun withdrawal. 

Also I watch one Tin Top MV and all my forum ads are cougar dating sites.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 7, 2012)

Suhoon said:


> centaur



..... 

also,

Yoona might be pretty but certainly not the prettiest of them all.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2012)

> Damn vacation, I'm going through Seohyun withdrawal.
> 
> Also I watch one Tin Top MV and all my forum ads are cougar dating sites.





Florida is fun though, I went there a few years ago to visit my cousins. It's lovely and sticky


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 7, 2012)

okay so i need help with something.



> ㅂ - B (like English B, but without voicing the sound)



so it's basically just my lips popping?
idk


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 8, 2012)

out on the 13th, can't wait


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2012)

Rest of B.A.P and da fuck did I just watch?? lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErW0BpepUGw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2012)

Why is it that every girl I stan hardcore gets paired with every male possible? lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 8, 2012)

I actually saw none of these on my dash.

and what the fuck is all of BAP blonde? NO TS THIS IS NOT GOOD ITS HARD FOR ME TO REMEMBER THEM INDIVIDUALLY THIS WAY


----------



## Chloe (Jan 8, 2012)

What was that B.A.P video I just watched? I'll only be able to tell apart BTG and Zelo.

Suhoon the article you posted neglected to mention that Mino was the member that was going to debut with Block B  Totally haven't been stanning him like fuck for the past month or so >____>

Also k-hiphop time 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juk1vEMkXa4[/YOUTUBE]
Please note BizNiz is a Woori fanboy and she follows him back on twitter.
Shipping that like hell so they can have swaggy rapper babies


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2012)

Lol I still can't tell which one is Himchan lol . They remind me of GP Basic tbh ..


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 8, 2012)

I hope the hair changes for the actual debut.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 8, 2012)

I fucking called they'd all be blonde ಠ_ಠ

Thank you Jaekyung. Adorable maknae is adorable.


----------



## Spica (Jan 8, 2012)

BAP - Blonde Asian Party?


----------



## Chloe (Jan 8, 2012)

Zinger's ginger


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2012)

Hyunyoung needs to gain some weight and grow her hair back and she'll be the perfect maknae pek

Zinger looks better with blonde IMO


----------



## Chloe (Jan 8, 2012)

A era Hyunyoung is my favourite.

My bb Zinger. Stay blonde or black. Back away from the ginger ;A;


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2012)

SloGoob said:


> A era Hyunyoung is my favourite.
> 
> My bb Zinger. Stay blonde or black. Back away from the ginger ;A;



Big YES to both

Random amazing video

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWFfDyupGpQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Jan 8, 2012)

KaRainbow48
I will go down with this ship


----------



## Spica (Jan 8, 2012)

I like Kpop and Kdrama but sometimes it becomes too much, with all the koreabooing going on. I then tend to read articles at The Grand Narrative or Anti-Kpop Fangirl just to balance things out and hate on SK for a few weeks until the next catchy MV comes out.

Behold, the greatest Kpop song ever. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c_LdnUeJP0#![/YOUTUBE]

Since this Hallyu just went downhill.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

I really wish Hallyu would try to promote something else rather than just idol groups, no wonder Japan is getting bored.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 8, 2012)

Zinger's blonde was pretty bad during Shy Boy but I felt like she found the right shade in Love is Move & she looked gorgeous in it. I think they're preparing an original Japan single soon or smth, they were in the studio a few days ago



myungsoo whut r u doing


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 8, 2012)

What da fuck?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 8, 2012)

^ lacks the true queen alien, goo hara


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, but that wouldn't make much sense as she isn't YG, and those two are Alien Couple.


----------



## Garudo (Jan 8, 2012)

Sungkyunkwan Univ. is having a research by holding a survey for European K-Pop fans...  Because there are a few European K-Pop fans here, I thought it might be good to share this link:


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2012)

Flawless set Garudo


----------



## Garudo (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you... Thank you very much


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 8, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Rest of B.A.P and da fuck did I just watch?? lol
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErW0BpepUGw[/YOUTUBE]



cat boy is next to bang.
<3

i dun care about the rest.

but here's if you don't know.
Daehyun, Jongup, Himchan, Yongguk, Youngjae and Zelo
/found in comments afterward


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 8, 2012)

Siwon's grandmother passed away 
iirc, he was very close to her?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2012)

R.I.P

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xvwrb4Szz8M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 8, 2012)

^ WOW

Now that's what I wanted to hear among the numerous The Boys versions/remixes...!

Is it really that hard for SM to record a simplified, acoustic version of The Boys? We know SNSD is capable of slow, soulful singing of their own songs with their acoustic version of Gee. So they could have done it for The Boys too...and it would have been awesome!

Oh well, it at least allowed these new, talented girls to showcase what can be done and importantly what they can do.

--------------

*EDIT:* Watching just the xmas card reading from the new RAW ep of The Dangerous Boys. SNSD reactions are priceless! 

I dont know the details of what's being read, but its seems obvious the producers *never told* the boys that what they wrote on the cards...they would eventually *read to the SNSD girls* during broadcast!!!  

When one boy reads out the xmas card to one of his girls then reads the other card to the second girl... graphics pop up on screen, _"CTRL + V"._ I feel sorry for everyone present!! :rofl


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

Damn those girls were good.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yd6EQ4MxTWE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
People bashing kids over this need to really get out more lol.


----------



## Spica (Jan 8, 2012)

"haha this is so funny! You should show them DBSK and show them the LYRICS, then they'd think its good... I'm a K-Pop fan but i completely agree with what they say about the companies and stuff and I guess that's like the dark shadow of K-Pop that no one really thinks about... :/"

lmao, because we listen to Kpop because of the LYRICS.

get it? because we totes understand Korean.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hceXGOvzPCA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2012)

my friend just went to korea 

I'm bored now


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 8, 2012)

dspoor come on, if you want to rip off an MV do it less obviously, Hyunyoung has the EXACT same hairstyle Jieun has in this teaser pic.



probably still gonna like Hoi Hoi tho.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

Me too Cara. 

The song sort of reminds me of Love the Way you Lie for some reason but one of the girls has a great voice, like really good.


----------



## Spica (Jan 8, 2012)

God dammit, I'm hating on AKPers. Saying they wanna shoot these kids and call them ignorant and what the shit. 

"Can't see the difference between Asians. RACISTS." People can barely differentiate the girls in Sugababes and they're white, black and latino. And only THREE people. 10+ Asians in the same clothes, hairstyle and movements is mindfuck, especially for "normal" people (aka people who aren't hardcore fans). It's nothing racial, even Asians don't see the difference between the members in SNSD and Suju the first time because they're _supposed_ to be uniform.  

"They compare 2NE1 with Rebecca Black. IGNORANTS" Kpop IS crap for most people. It's over-produced, autotuned, commercialized and generic. Especially songs like I'm the Best, which doesn't sound far-off from Friday. Give them Lonely or Ugly which isn't as heavily computerized and they wouldn't have said it.  

This is why I - KNOW - any Kpop-group will fail in mainstream Europe and USA. Kids React doesn't bother me, but the biased Kpop-fangirl mob idiocy does. They're the embarrassments of Kpop.  As bad as Beliebers. I might like SNSD, Wondergirls etc but I will never call myself a SONE or Wonderful because the fanclubs are headless chickens.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 8, 2012)

flawless cnblue omg that guitar solo


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

Biggest problem with Kpop going global would be us being labelled more annoying than Beibers, I don't want that to happen:S


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm sure Beliebers and One Direction fans got us beat... but you never know


----------



## Spica (Jan 8, 2012)

1D and Beliebers go after those who attack their fandoms (RIP pregnant goldigger-lady). Never those who are better than them, unlike CERTAIN Kpop-fans. Because the Kpop-industry cater to the fangirls, they are spoiled and are not used to being critized and seeing their biases in negative light.  

I love you guys and all but if this ship sinks (Kpop hits globally), there won't be a 'we'. I refuse to be a part of extremist neo-Beliebers, so I'd rather not label myself as a Kpop-fangirl. Even though I hang out and post loads in the Kpop-threads lol 

Btw, you guys are the best. We cool, right?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

We're fine, heathen.

CNBlue's song is fucking awesome. Brb preordering their full album.

Jungshin chingu cut your hair please.

@RA: that solo is surprisingly good lol. I'm glad their Japanese sound is progressing.


----------



## Spica (Jan 8, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> I will forever call myself an ELF because guy ELFs are awesome





10char


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

Spica what about Gyuri tho?


----------



## Spica (Jan 8, 2012)

I love Gyuri, she's amazing, FOREVER GYUL-SAMAS FOLLOWER. But I only like her and not Kara.  The only thing I dislike about Gyuri is that she's in Kara and is forced to sing those cringe-worthy "songs". 

I want her to sing Lady Gaga's Born This Way.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2012)

ohgod someone please teach yonghwa how creepy it is that he must specify his face needs to be touched.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 8, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> actually, guy kpop fans are in general pretty cool
> 
> its always the fangirls ruining everything with their hormones and shit



100%      true.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 8, 2012)

IA it's def us girls, especially the crazy shippers and those Oppa can't date anyone except me! Those are the worst.

I'm kinda glad that even tho I ship stuff I don't rly believe it will happen irl, retaining my sanity~


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

> ohgod someone please teach yonghwa how creepy it is that he must specify his face needs to be touched.



Poor boy must be lonely.

Guy fans being pressed would be quite funny, but I admit I get mad when people call so and so a slut or something.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> IA it's def us girls, especially the crazy shippers and those Oppa can't date anyone except me! Those are the worst.
> 
> I'm kinda glad that even tho I ship stuff I don't rly believe it will happen irl, retaining my sanity~



yeah those guys are nuts. So glad I'm not one of them.

btw if Yonghwa touches Seohyun I'll kick him in the nuts.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 8, 2012)

Like that video about kids reactions to kpop. People are FLIPPING out over it. I dunno about you guys, but I was musically ignorant at 10. Hell, I didn't take any form of pop seriously until my early 20's. And these people are threatening children over this shit.


Although the one girl who was like "I LOVE it!" to 2NE1 has become a tumblr gif icon


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

My first experience of Kpop was Suju's Happiness and my reactions was, "What the fuck is this shit?". Now come at me Kpop stans.

Hating on children? Stay classy people.



> btw if Yonghwa touches Seohyun I'll kick him in the nuts.



Seobb nicknamed them Gogumas, so you'll kick him in the goguma.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2012)

goddamn it enno I can't rep you for that

I ain't even mad


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 8, 2012)

omg enno

T-ara are supposedly adding an 8th member wrf you guys are not After School


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

Poor Boram will get less lines from now on


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

Roly Poly was good, agree about Lovey Dovey and Cry Cry though. Not their best.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2012)

is there a short version of lubby dubby yet?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 8, 2012)

I liked Cry Cry but they need to step up their album material. Ever since Why Are You Being Like This, only their title tracks have been good


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

WAYBLT is epic. Best Tara title song.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 8, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> I liked Cry Cry but they need to step up their album material. Ever since Why Are You Being Like This, only their title tracks have been good



To be fair, they haven't had many songs since then. It's all been mini albums, with multiple versions of songs. Ma Boo and Goodbye, OK are both good also.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 8, 2012)

): ngl, I was pretty pressed about that video. Actually tbh, it was just that one kid, William I think? Honestly, though, I've seen other kids react videos and that kid, like either he's gonna grow up to be an annoying asshole, or someone else is gonna beat it out of him. js..... Morgan can be my bff though


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2012)

I agree "Why are you being like this" is a fantastic song. I really like "A good person" as well .

Another member? lol seriously all they need is Soyeon , Eunjung , Hyomin & Jiyeon .



> “The Vampire Diaries’” Katerina "Kat" Graham recently mentioned 2NE1 during an interview with Dutch magazine “STARS.” When asked which song she listened to prepare for a fabulous night out, she answered, “There’s a Korean group called 2NE1 that I really like. So most of the time, I listen to something by them.”


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

> Actually tbh, it was just that one kid, William I think? Honestly, though, I've seen other kids react videos and that kid, like either he's gonna grow up to be an annoying asshole, or someone else is gonna beat it out of him. js..... Morgan can be my bff though



Hipster in the making


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2012)

Graeme said:


> To be fair, they haven't had many songs since then. It's all been mini albums, with multiple versions of songs. Ma Boo and Goodbye, OK are both good also.



3 minis but mostly full of forgettable/boring songs or terrible remixes.

Thats a pretty bad track record considering groups like Beast, Infinite, Secret all promoted as much as them since end 2010 and have way more quality songs in their albums


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

Isn't it 4 minis? Yayaya, Roly Poly and the double Cry/Lovey Dovey. It's funny how even put together their original album>>>>>>4 minis


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2012)

Can't tell if RA's ava is Krystal or some actress

Wow K-Bana's are crazy . Hating on Dal Shalbet for doing a performance with Bilasa .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol it's Sunny Hill's Jubi


----------



## Spica (Jan 9, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> omg enno
> 
> T-ara are supposedly adding an 8th member wrf you guys are not After School


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2012)

glad to know that, they don't need anymore members


----------



## koguryo (Jan 9, 2012)

Just finished watching Mr. Idol.  Jay Park doesn't have any speaking lines lol  Movie wasn't bad but it wasn't good either


----------



## Spica (Jan 9, 2012)

^lmao what

Isn't it his film? Or did they (media and fans) blow his part out of proportions?


----------



## koguryo (Jan 9, 2012)

The only thing I got from his character is that he punches a lot of people and his gf broke up with him cuz he punched a dude.  I think he was supposed to be the strong, silent one/dancer/back-up vocalist/athletic one.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2012)

i guess himchan being the visual was right


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2012)

No main vocal??


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2012)

Lead/Main Vocal is the same thing lol. I guess there's rly only a diff in a larger group (groups with 7+ members).

spica, group named after you have a great song. too bad only hyori is in this mv looking hot.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2012)

wow two amazing songs in one night.


----------



## Spica (Jan 9, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> spica, group named after you have a great song. too bad only hyori is in this mv looking hot.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2012)

....I found Joons acting so weird wtf 

thunder did a decent job, though in a way his role was easier lol

also both songs are great


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2012)

Damn Spica's song is awesome

Dat main vocal 

Lee Hyori


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

Both songs are great, I prefer Spica probably though.

Lol Banas, how many fandoms are these people gonna attack lol? They're pretty bold for a rookie fandom.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol they're gona have plenty of anti's , they involved A-pink into this as well.

Lol the crowd was screaming "Inpinittu" but Eunji thought they were screaming "A-pinku". It's cute and sad at the same time 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=208UQZbvd-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2012)

wtf are banas again? 

all I think is banana


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> wtf are banas again?
> 
> all I think is banana



B1A4 fans aka Soy sauce haters


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2012)

TWO WEEKS TILL KOREA


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2012)

FUCKING HELL ITS GONNA BE INSANE

I RESEARCHED A HIGH SCHOOL NEAR THE AIRPORT SO WE CAN RAPE A BITCH ON THE LAST DAY AND JUST HOP ON THE PLANE TROLLOLOLOLOL


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2012)

oh god those fans again wtf

and lolsasori

I have a friend there right now. She'll be gone right before you get there though.



....thankfully


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

Sasori will be Omona soon for being beaten up by High School girls.

I'm surprised by how cray their fans are but I imagine the younger Kpop stan are going for them, probably explains their maturity level.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Sasori will be Omona soon for being beaten up by High School girls.


If only


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

But seriously Sasori we expect pics. And tell us details, of Korea and not your attempts at attacking some poor woman.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2012)

It's gonna be an all guy's trip so expect lots of penis pics.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

Sasori go to Karaoke and sing some Epik High for me.


----------



## Alien (Jan 9, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Lead/Main Vocal is the same thing lol. I guess there's rly only a diff in a larger group (groups with 7+ members).
> 
> spica, group named after you have a great song. too bad only hyori is in this mv looking hot.


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> spica, group named after you have a great song. too bad only hyori is in this mv looking hot.


----------



## Spica (Jan 9, 2012)

I think Hyori is the next JYP. Since it's only her in the mv, she's the next biggest ego in Kpop-industry. RI HY OH RI PRODUCTIONNNNNN


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Xmas letters to SNSD from the Dangerous Boys_


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2012)

That letter to Taeyeon  , something i'd write to her.

Sooyoung got nothing?



> #SooyoungFacts Sooyoung cares for Maknae so much. She always speaks highly of Seobaby and she almost always lets her win on games.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 9, 2012)

Hustler said:


> That letter to Taeyeon  , something i'd write to her.
> 
> Sooyoung got nothing?



All the girls got one, these are just the ones of trans I found.

Taeyeon's kid wanted to read the "short version" of his letter, but it was Sooyoung who kept pressing him to read ALL of it! 

Taeyeon was already clapping when he finished reading it, but Sooyoung was like, _"There's more isnt there?"_

If I was writing a xmas letter to SNSD I would finally put all that HSC Adv. English knowledge to good use! Id use metaphors, vivid imagery, alliteration etc. a freakin' A+ letter!


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2012)

What's the point if they can't read it? except JeTi? 


IY 7 subbed


----------



## Chloe (Jan 9, 2012)

That MBLAQ MV.
I have so many feels ;A;

Also. I fucking love MBLEAST 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsuCSbKJQDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jan 9, 2012)

FineBros made the Kids React to Kpop unavailable.  Blaming it on a "record label" but we all know what happened.

Kpop-fangirls went batshit crazy.


----------



## Mellie (Jan 9, 2012)

Spica said:


> FineBros made the Kids React to Kpop unavailable.  Blaming it on a "record label" but we all know what happened.
> 
> Kpop-fangirls went batshit crazy.



Yea that's all I saw on tumblr yesterday. I haven;t seen the video, just all the constant reaction to it


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

They should never allow comments in these vids because you know what's coming.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 9, 2012)

It's funny, everyone forgetting how musically ignorant they were at 10. The overreactions to that video were just sad.


----------



## Spica (Jan 9, 2012)

^ because WE care about the musical innovation and uniqueness of Kpop!

/jamsWonderGirls

No, seriously. The kids are more hipster than anything. Though I agree with most of what they were saying about everyone's unnir and oppar, the kids just seemed to try really hard to diss the Kpop-MVs presented, exaggerating on the disbelieving faces sand reactions. The kid who wanted to go back to the 80s and be "real musicians" and cursed his generation was lol  Athena has always been snarky. The Asian kid was cute. He was really into it, lol


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 9, 2012)

Spica said:


> ^ because WE care about the musical innovation and uniqueness of Kpop!
> 
> /jamsWonderGirls
> 
> No, seriously. The kids are more hipster than anything. Though I agree with most of what they were saying about everyone's unnir and oppar, the kids just seemed to try really hard to diss the Kpop-MVs presented, exaggerating on the disbelieving faces sand reactions. The kid who wanted to go back to the 80s and be "real musicians" and cursed his generation was lol  (The Asian kid was cute. He was really into it, lol)



Oh yeah, the kid cursing his generation was one of the youngest douchebags I've ever seen.


----------



## Spica (Jan 9, 2012)

Graeme said:


> Oh yeah, the kid cursing his generation was one of the youngest douchebags I've ever seen.



He is _usually_ of the reasonable chill kids, saying sensible things but sometimes he tries too hard to be cool and hipster. There's this other kid much, _much_ more douchey than he is. I don't think he was in this vid, but if he was, he would've been the most directly racist of them all.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2012)

Hustler said:


> That letter to Taeyeon  , something i'd write to her.


So much cheese


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2012)

seonghwans letter to sunny with the stickers is cute hehe

somehow I've had the tzechar remix of the boys stuck in my head all day..


----------



## Spica (Jan 9, 2012)

I feel sorry for Piggy Girls. First they debut with that horrible group name, their gimmick being they're fat. Saying they promote self-esteem and the netizens turn it around to them promoting bad health/obesity. Now they've lost weight and look like any other Kpop-idol 

Korean society is mad.

Anyway, cute pic of Sohee being cute dumpling-face.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

I want a Boys remix with Rick Astley.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2012)

I rick rolled someone like a week ago despite it being a terrible anachronism.

worth it though.

also, every time I listen to masamixes I get all pumped and like KPOP IS AWESOME 

then I go to my music player and realize I don't think I have the song I want to hear


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh I'll do a year end Kpop pimp if you want Cara.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2012)

that would be amazing 

your last pimp has kept me going but omg SO MANY RELEASES

its so easy for a good song to pass by without notice


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

I made a huge ass Jpop pimp for you guys too but it went poof with my harddrive

Okay I'll start compiling a list, stuff after June I think since I made a pimp till then.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2012)

i really need to do my 2011 post, I've been slacking on that.

it'll probably be 80% girl groups tho


----------



## Spica (Jan 9, 2012)

Enjoy, Graeme.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2012)

time for buttons 2.0 from snsd


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

I hope they do well. DJ is Mine sounds okay I think.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2012)

I hope it's something like GNO, it'd be perfect for radio


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2012)

RA who are the eyes in your sig? One looks like Seulong but it goes too fast to tell D:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> RA who are the eyes in your sig? One looks like Seulong but it goes too fast to tell D:



 it's of Sunny Hill's Members, I don't even know the order it's so fast.

mini so you can recognize the face/pimp post:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kotta - joined the group in 2010, was in Narsha's Mamma Mia MV. Lead vocals & maknae. She sang the 'Stand by me, Cry for me'  (& subsequent lines) parts in Pray & does the high note in Midnight Circus (if I'm not wrong).



Jubi - original member. Main vocals. She sings the starting part  & bridge in Pray.



Misung - latest member, joined in 2011 in the OST for The Greatest Love. Oldest female in the group. vocalist & rap. was the evil actress girl who used a crossbow in Pray.



Seungah - Original member, lead vocalist. She sang the 2nd verse of Pray.



Janghyun - Leader, only male member, original member. was one of the finalists of Battle Shinhwa (Hyosung & G.NA were also finalists for the show). He composes songs, I think he wrote lyrics for Pray (not sure on this) but he definitely composed this song: 꼭두각시


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

There's a guy in Sunny Hill? Wut


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2012)

yes but he didn't sing in midnight circus or pray (he did harmonize in the lives though)

Oh he acted as the evil guy who experimented on the alien in pray.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

Sunny Hill is a Co-ed group. I guess you learn something new every day.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2012)

O look guys another new exo teaser, it has a new member in it!

Ohwait sorry he's sharing this teaser with Kai


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

Post it please.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm on my phone now lmao. It's on omona already tho


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

Saw it. Those are some average dancing skills. SM seems like Woolim beat you to the punch.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 9, 2012)

Spica said:


> Enjoy, Graeme.



Havent WG and SNSD already debut in the US though...?

Or do I not have definition of debut right?


----------



## Alien (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Jan 10, 2012)

Alien said:


>



who dat with the nice cleavage?


----------



## Alien (Jan 10, 2012)

Lee        Hyori


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jan 10, 2012)

Alien said:


> Lee        Hyori



DAMN! She's still rocking that body even after turning 40 something years old.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 10, 2012)

A Korean-Japan 3D animation movie about Aussie animals...?

[YOUTUBE]tn_7_jLElQw[/YOUTUBE]

Koala Sunny? Some reason I have the biggest smile on my face every time i see her Koala talk.  

Im disappoint she did not come to Australia to study koalas to prepare for her role...

---------------------------

*EDIT:* Im guessing this is from one the US debut interviews maybe, but are these correct subs?





Did they really say that? :amazed


----------



## Kagawa (Jan 10, 2012)

Girls' Generation said:


> DAMN! She's still rocking that body even after turning 40 something years old.



Shes only 32


----------



## Sasori (Jan 10, 2012)

Enno add me to that pimp list


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 10, 2012)

so She's Back was supposed to be Shinee's song?

sorry Shinee, glad it went to Infinite, they suit it MUCH better


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2012)

Never thought anyone would describe Mblaq as fabulous


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 10, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> I can actually see how it would suit Jonghyun



I think it'd only suit him (Woohyun's long notes and his voice would go well), but the rest not really.

Sweetune did it again, another great track


----------



## Hustler (Jan 10, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Did they really say that? :amazed



 Nah don't think so


----------



## Chloe (Jan 10, 2012)

My bb i11evn. So precious 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZCQuV4bgfU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jan 10, 2012)

I thought she wasn't going to be in Six Bomb anymore because she fell pushed by a jealous bitch down the stairs and broke her leg?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2012)

lol just saw snsd on the news

I guess the video of them performing for the military in their christmas special went viral?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 10, 2012)

Spica said:


> I thought she wasn't going to be in Six Bomb anymore because she fell pushed by a jealous bitch down the stairs and broke her leg?



Yes I thought she wasn't joining.

thinking about it, it's a pretty bitch move if the company took advantage of her friendship with Yoona to get their group attention but kicked her out right before debut. It seems soooo shady. Why not delay the debut so she can participate as well?

this whole thing is rly shady


----------



## Spica (Jan 10, 2012)

Nudeshroom, please post it~~~


----------



## Chloe (Jan 10, 2012)

This is sadly true.



> they shouldnt have made a kids react to kpop
> 
> cus kpop fans are retarded and think everyone will like the same stuff they like
> 
> ...


----------



## Spica (Jan 10, 2012)

My Mum is Asian and doesn't think Asians should bleach their hair either. It's tacky.

When I was little, I wanted to be blonde, redhead, pinkhead. I could never dye my hair in any colour, the furthest I came was blonde streaks/highlights but as I grew up, I found that quite trashy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2012)

Spica said:


> Nudeshroom, please post it~~~



I would cept I only caught the end of the news but it looked like they got the clip from youtube.

I'm in florida do I'm not familiar with the channels to find a site...


----------



## Spica (Jan 10, 2012)

I meant the christmas special, not the news clip.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 10, 2012)

Flawless bb


----------



## Hustler (Jan 10, 2012)

^ Wow some people have no life

Yenny love


----------



## Sasori (Jan 10, 2012)

Spica said:


> My Mum is Asian and doesn't think Asians should bleach their hair either. It's tacky.
> 
> When I was little, I wanted to be blonde, redhead, pinkhead. I could never dye my hair in any colour, the furthest I came was blonde streaks/highlights but as I grew up, I found that quite trashy.


Blonde, redhead and pink headed asian girls are the hottest asian girls.

You can trust my word these girls meet SASORI LEVEL STANDARDS.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2012)

wow her english has become amazing

my friend emailed me and said that the students at the university they visited had great english as well.  Hearing about how everyone is learning makes me want to learn korean and not be a bum xD



Spica said:


> I meant the christmas special, not the news clip.



gah monmon had the entire thing uploaded but his account was taken down. 

you can probably find a dl of the entire thing on soshified, but other than that its probably impossible to find on youtube cause it was pretty long.  

[YOUTUBE]2GwqguYPTs4[/YOUTUBE]

this is the clip I think though


----------



## Hustler (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Zach (Jan 10, 2012)

Hustler said:


>



Aw poor girl


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]SoxHaPKo1MM[/YOUTUBE]

yes.
yes.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 10, 2012)

I aint reading all that crap lol . Hope Soshi wins .


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2012)

Hustler said:


>



oh geez haha

he's got one letter to taeyeon, I've got about 5000 posts dedicated to her.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 10, 2012)

Hustler said:


> I aint reading all that crap lol . Hope Soshi wins .



tldr: 
1. Soshi is Juju's biggest rival.
2. SM will probably promote SNSD more than Suju.
3. ELF's that have the money should buy at least 2 copy's of their albums (Version A) as poster says he/she has always around 3 copies themselves.
4. "This is our last chance to prove the power of a Worldwide fandom."
5. "This is Super Junior’s year! No, this is our year!"



Hustler said:


>



Seohyun shouldn't feel too bad...what the kid wrote for her was still nice. 

Its obvious the kid had a crush on Taeyeon (who wouldnt) since before this show. If you were spending time with someone you adored over several weeks face to face, and then had the opportunity during the Christmas Season to write her a letter you know she was going to personally read..well...

Hwae Hoon wasnt trying dis Seohyun either, you could tell he was worried about how she would feel as he was about to read Taeyeons, he never intended to hurt maknae's feelings...he just didnt feel the same way about her...

Anyways Im sure they'll write farewell/thank you letters at the end of the show - were they can make up for their unfortunate -yet highly entertaining mistakes...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2012)

Seobbu has Yonghwa's love letters to warm her heart

I ain't reading the ELF thing but I've seen the same strategy being used by Sones and Cassies, but they don't care so much now since they're doing well in Japan.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2012)

my friend in korea caught me on gchat and told me she had wondered how much trouble she would get in for trying to take a cardboard cut out of seohyun.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2012)

Dude you're in Shanghai?

Lol kiddy music.

Cara tell her to do itXD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol Suju will probs win, any hardcore elf will buy 10 copies of Ver A because they want one of every individual member (the front of Ver A is a group shot and the back is of an individual member)

Idk why they keep referring to Gaon, their digital chart is reliable but apparently for physical albums they count the amount of copies shipped not copies actually sold


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2012)

[Youtube]ow-7B2YGHtU[/youtube] 

most hardcore suju song ever


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 10, 2012)

so before i watch the mblaq mv, what's the theme?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 10, 2012)

^ lolol that siggy! Lee Joon's eng line haha


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2012)

A friend of mine is a SNSD hater too. I love her arguments, "guys only like SNSD because they wear hot pants and dance". Then I put on a Big Bang MV and watch her lose her nuts to TOP and fap to Taeyang. Kpop makes people stupid, true story.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 10, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> [Youtube]ow-7B2YGHtU[/youtube]



Freaking Care bears emanate from that video.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 10, 2012)

fangirls...there are some like that.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]psf3j2ipNDI[/YOUTUBE]
i like the side view for lucifer.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> A friend of mine is a SNSD hater too. I love her arguments, "guys only like SNSD because they wear hot pants and dance". Then I put on a Big Bang MV and watch her lose her nuts to TOP and *fap* to Taeyang. Kpop makes people stupid, true story.


Vids or it didn't happen.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2012)

Haters gon hate

Once again, love the groups, hate ze fans


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 10, 2012)

/dead.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Kpop makes people stupid, true story.



No, it brings out their stupidity.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Suhoon (Jan 10, 2012)

i really wanted to hear some of  the lyrics 
/still replays the crap out midnightcircus


i hope the 2 that are usually just actors sing this time.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 10, 2012)

um so f(x) Victoria to make acting debut in Taiwanese drama..cool


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 10, 2012)

Suhoon said:


> i really wanted to hear some of  the lyrics
> /still replays the crap out midnightcircus
> 
> 
> i hope the 2 that are usually just actors sing this time.



Misung (actress in Pray) sings in Midnight Circus. Janghyun sings in their album tracks.

trans of teaser:


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 10, 2012)

i've only heard him sing once in the mini album.

i can't usually tell girl groups voices apart like i can with the guys, so thank you.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jan 10, 2012)

Watch this first but stop at 2:14 mark:


----------



## Hustler (Jan 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> A friend of mine is a SNSD hater too. I love her arguments, "guys only like SNSD because they wear hot pants and dance". Then I put on a Big Bang MV and watch her lose her nuts to TOP and fap to Taeyang. Kpop makes people stupid, true story.



Lol my friends like Snsd but not 2ne1 because they're not as good looking


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 11, 2012)

I like SNSD mainly for their personalities and variety showmanship (still appreciate their beauty though) . 

I like 2NE1's music and MV's better but wish they didnt use autotune so much.  Their Fire (Street) MV was awesome in my opinion and got me hooked on to their group with just that. The song's rhythm, beat, their outfits (Dara actually had normal hair in that one), presentation, spunky attitude clicked with me flawlessly.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 11, 2012)

no one beats SNSD in  variety shows ^^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 11, 2012)

It's War. u like the song more or the MV more?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 11, 2012)

holy shit goobs!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 11, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> song, I'd like the mv if not for those random fucking breaks messing up the rythm of the song



me,for now i still like the dance/songs from Infinite more...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 11, 2012)

Spica's Lead Vocalist, Kim Boa, was Infinite's vocal coach & did this duet with Sunggyu.


----------



## Spica (Jan 11, 2012)

Butthurt Kpop-fangirls said:
			
		

> I can't believe there are actually people out there who hate something just cause they can't understand it. That is the most ignorant and stupidest thing I have ever heard.



Also describes people who like something because they don't understand it and don't understand how stupid it would be even if they DID understand it.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXoik1G_sL8[/YOUTUBE]Japan here I come.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Sasori go to Karaoke and sing some Epik High for me.


I don't speak a word of Korean.

In fact none of us on this trip can.

WE ARE SO FUCKED


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 11, 2012)

> ▲ Disk Daesang
> - Super Junior
> 
> ▲ Disk Bonsang
> ...




so this is why suju was trending like 4 hashtags when i woke up.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 11, 2012)

Ridiculous awards , don't agree with anything other than the Hallyu star and disk daesang [Even though Elfs bulk bought everything, they still bought them so meh]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 11, 2012)

It was pretty much - as long as you show up, you get an award.

all the big Korean Awards shows have been reduced to this, which is why I don't get why people get pressed if their favorites don't turn up since they can't win anyway.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah I hate that no show no award bs . Digital should be okay but then again Iu/T-ara not attending so Soshi should win it easy .

Watched the T-ara zombie mv 

- Appreciating the fact they made a 6 minute mv
- Hating the fact that it was completely pointless


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 11, 2012)

The video was made pointless when they danced the same as zombies. They should have done some cool zombie shuffle or some shit. And the girl at the end? Why was she a vampire?

At least the Ryu Twins got to do a MV together, I guess.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2012)

Ahh Kpop award shows, unless your favs win it sucks ass


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2012)

> Disk Bonsang
> - f(x)
> - INFINITE
> - MBLAQ
> ...



Add SNSD and BB and that's an awesome list.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doXnuStEf2I&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Sunye

I like it, It's pretty fun.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 11, 2012)

> onemyk myk
> its a wrap. look out for @djclazzi new title song and music video "Love & Hate" featuring me and 이승열, coming soon! The album's called Infant


**


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2012)

DJ Clazzi is gonna be damn good. Make me Feel is still stuck in my head.

Some compiling the Kpop 2011 pt 2 pimp and some random thoughts:

-WG's album was really good, infact some it was bloody great.
-ASRed is the best sub unit this year, awesome song+badass members= win
-I'm close to stanning Boyfraaan, their last 2 singles I really liked lol
-That Hoik guy in Double A is the best rookie singer by a mile.
-JYJ's singing is turning to crap, they sound really bad
-Oppa I know is an awesome song


----------



## Chloe (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy shit. Lainbow won something 

Also I have many feels and I give permission for DSP to release this in Japanese

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oUtxee1QM8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2012)

But Lainbow is awesome. Hoi Hoi is terrible though.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 11, 2012)

I love Hoi Hoi.
It's so jpop-y.

-forever biased-


----------



## Spica (Jan 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doXnuStEf2I&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Sunye
> 
> I like it, It's pretty fun.



It's awful. Worst parts: Sohee's singing and English pronounciation, LQ MV, LQ generic song, deaf, racist Wonderfuls ("WHY would JYP let that black girl take the spotlight from WG, this is WG's film!"  "BOO NOOB AMERICAN DIRECTOR ISN'T WORTHY OF WG.") 

Notice how instead of saying Jay Why Pee, he actually appears in the MV, ego-masturbator.

People, this is what we make fun of. This kind of song, dance, outfits, video quality. If it wasn't WG, you would've been all over it like it was a Justin Bieber/Rebecca Black lovechild. /EXCEPT SUNYE

I could go on about the awfulness that is Wonder Girls but Me, In - the only exception - came on Itunes.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 11, 2012)

The problem with Hoi Hoi is that they're trying to be cute but don't want to admit that it's cute. Why Orange Caramel worked is because they went all out with the cute and made sure it stands out from After School. Hoi Hoi sounds like To Me/Sweet Dreams except more 'cutesy'.

The DJ is Mine would've been better if Sohee's lines were replaced by Yenny. Sohee's part went on for forever and the other group clearly out sang them in their verse

Sunye's voice is glorious tho


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 11, 2012)

oh lawd. what is this twitter dp Joo.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2012)

Spica keeping it real.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 11, 2012)

what are your views guys?



> MC asked what kind of parents they would be, CAP takes the mic and says "I would raise my children cooly" then said , and  immediately after. They all ask "WHY!?" to which he says . Then Niel asks "so you hit her at home?" and Chunji says "there's even more dangerous" (even though they probably meant "thats") to which CAP replies "to make her obedient."


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 11, 2012)

judging him for that. seriously, do people not train their idols to be good at PR?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2012)

CAP looks dumb. They really should tell younger idols too keep it strictly about ideal types and aegyo. When they ask questions about other things there's always one person who say's something stupid.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 11, 2012)

Clazzi's new song? Oh, damn right I'll be looking forward to that.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 11, 2012)

i love this wondergeneration


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 11, 2012)

Fascinated with Sica's expression at that time...



What could she be thinking?


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 11, 2012)

> Brianjoomuzik 오늘부터 제 새로나올 미니 앨범에 활동 시작^^ 지금은 MBC... 세바퀴 녹화하러왔어요~ Starting my promotions for my new EP... right now I'm at MBC for "SaebahKwee" excited



Ohh~! i can't wait to listen to this.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 11, 2012)

Dj is mine should have been a Sunye solo

Also forgot to add . Hyomin looked glorious..


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 11, 2012)

What do people think of the T-ara zombie vid...?

Are T-ara known for strong dance performances...or is dancing not their strong point?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2012)

^ They make easy but catchy dances


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 12, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> What do people think of the T-ara zombie vid...?
> 
> Are T-ara known for strong dance performances...or is dancing not their strong point?



Their dance practice vids have more oomph and charisma than their live perfect tbh


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2012)

Not really , T-ara look completely bored on stage 

Yg stages oozes charisma & stage presence , SM & JYP stages are fun .


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 12, 2012)

Are there subs for the other Dangerous Boys Christmas cards read out?

Ive only seen Taeyeon's and Yuri's boys subbed.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 12, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> oh I never watch T-ara live perfs so I'll take your word on that.



There was that recent collab dance performance they did with a boy group (who Im forgetting atm) which was meant to go up against After School's collab dance performance. 

AS performance was good while T-ara's was...well...not. 

Which is the best overall girl group when it comes to live dance performances at the moment?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> oh I never watch T-ara live perfs so I'll take your word on that
> 
> Infinite live perfs are the best tho


Infinite can have mesmerizing performances whenever they do special stages or collab .

But weekly music show performances can get a bit boring , they can't alter much because of their intense choreo , so if you have seen one then you have seen it all IMO


Waking Dreamer said:


> Are there subs for the other Dangerous Boys Christmas cards read out?
> 
> Ive only seen Taeyeon's and Yuri's boys subbed.



Parts 3/5 subbed 

Live dance is easily Soshi and probably WG/Miss A
Performance is easily 2ne1


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm not sure the cut off date to be nominated for an album of the year award but I don't see any YG or JYP nominations.

No JYP artists no 2ne1............  I am deeply saddened by this.

SNSD I understand since they released their album past the due date for nomination.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 12, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Live dance is easily Soshi and probably WG/Miss A
> Performance is easily 2ne1



nah, WG are pretty terrible dance wise tbh, it's easily Soshi/After School/Miss A


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 12, 2012)

Stupid Sunny movie... has had me crying all night. Ugh. I am cursed to be very in tune with emotions, and it just got to me. Only made it like 40% through the movie before due to a subs problem. Definitely very very good.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 12, 2012)

^ Are you talking about the Koala one...?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 12, 2012)

^ I think he meant the movie called Sunny (no relation to Soshi whatsoever)


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 12, 2012)

I just had to ask.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 12, 2012)

Remember that whole CAP being abusive to his daughter in future thing?
Well this popped up on my dash.



> As a korean speaking person I find it disgusting how many people are jumping on the bandwagon hating CAP from Teen Top. I’m not a Teen Top fan but I watched the video. And he was no where near saying he would beat his daughter. If you don’t understand the korean language don’t just fucking go believing whatever you read about a lame ass translation someone made about a video. Yes, the way he worded it was lame but, all he was saying is that it’s a really hard world for a female to grow up in and that he would be way more protective of his daughter than he would be of his son, that he would make sure his daughter was ‘thick skinned’ and knew how to handle herself. He in no way meant he would literally ‘beat’ her. You people should really stop spreading rumors like wildfire when you don’t even speak the damn language and are just going on what the fucking internet is telling you. Sorry but this had to be said.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 12, 2012)

My two cents.

honestly, people need to stop defending idols when they stupid shit. Especially since the other members were shocked by his statement & looked appalled by what he said.

Idols saying shitty things is a major turn off for me but I will still respect their talent. I just don't necessarily have to like them.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

Idk about that since fandoms will defend anything.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Idk about that since fandoms will defend anything.



ugh ikr. ohwell, at least that's how I go about it.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 12, 2012)

/shrugs

There's a limit to what fandoms can defend.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 12, 2012)

you haven't seen the non sane ELFs then lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't think Kpop has met it's limit yet. Homophobia, sexism, slut shaming, fat shaming, douchebag behaviour, violence, racism, drunk driving. Hey atleast it's not Chris Brown's fandom defending level yet. 

But I do feel bad that people are dissing Teen Top, even they thought CAP's comments were stupid from the look on their faces.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 12, 2012)

I am yet to personally encounter the bat shit crazy fans.
I've heard 2nd and 3rd hand accounts though.

How far do you think the fandom can go with saying "oppar didn't mean it"?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

> I am yet to personally encounter the bat shit crazy fans.



Lucky you. Best to ignore them, the batshit ones tend to be silly young girls with no ounce of intelligence. 



> How far do you think the fandom can go with saying "oppar didn't mean it"?



Noone in Kpop has done something that awful yet, but if it's a good looking guy from a big fandom then anything goes. Like for instance when stories were leaked that a certain idol had raped a girl in High school, girls were basically like they victim should be glad Oppa chose her. I think that's the worst I've read probably.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 12, 2012)

Argh, that's disgusting 

And speaking of fandom's.
Shit's happened between Shinhwa's fandom and B2uties.

Long story short.
Hunseung fan's make fan-made towel things with the colour orange.
Shinhwa's fanclub colour is orange.
Shit goes down where supposedly the chick who made the hyunseung towel things get's attacked online.
At the idol sports day thing, Shinhwa's fanclub calls out to yoseob to explain what happened (which is dumb because that boy is as emotional as a hormonal teenage girl sometimes)
Yoseob being the cutie that he is, tweets for b2uties to stop using orange because he doesn't like drama.

Personally I wish I could see something from SHCJ's side because my dash is beast bias but whatevs :\

*Spoiler*: _long story_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9KA18t5IoM[/YOUTUBE]


> Please read this if you can’t understand the situation. Do you by any chance know of the group Shinhwa and its fanclub, ShinHwaChangJo (often shortened to SHCJ for convenience)? Well, their ‘official color’ is orange. Some fans of Hyunseung of B2st wanted to carry their own unique slogan, ‘Ranchogan’, to the upcoming concert, and what irritated the SHCJs was that the slogan happened to be orange. They practically attacked the fan that was in charge of making the slogan(online-wise, of course) When none of that worked, one of the SHCJs decided to try something different. While the filming of ‘Idol Star Athletics Championships’ was taking place, they called over Yoseob and told him about this meaningless and childish fight between SHCJs and B2uties (probably in a way that made the SHCJs look better) and ‘politely asked’ him to make the B2uties stop.
> 
> Now there’re a few problems here that made the B2uties angry:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan colours are just whatever. These people need to get out more.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 12, 2012)

Agreed.




It's not CGI. It's real 
Why TS? Why?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 12, 2012)

Shinhwa's fans are fucking ridiculous over the color Orange. That's all I have to say about them.

even some celebs are ridic about it before (there were a few tweets about other groups 'using' Shinhwa's colors before by other celebs). Seriously, only in K-Pop, there will be drama over fan colors.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

I have an orange shirt, come at me Kpop.

Wasn't their some arguing over shades of pink or something. Idk it's too ridiculous to think about.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 12, 2012)

Every god dam girl group has pink, only so much shades of pink available you know


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

Troublemaker is really popular, Cube really has hit it big with Hyuna.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2012)

Fighting over colours , names etc is so ridiculous

BAP logo reminds me of Deadmau5.

K-Banas and K-Beauties need to chill the hell down tbh . They both have plenty of potential, they're just getting more antis for their beloved oppas.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2012)

haha omg I actually really like lubby dubby zombie ver.

just the whole zombie apocolypse happening while they dance... So derp its awesome


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 12, 2012)

i don't understand this but the mv work was amazing. apparently the hardest working ant (Janghyun), fell in love with the grasshopper who didn't do work (Jubi)? at least, that's what I got out from the ending. the mv was based on that fairytale/story of the grasshopper and ants


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

> GDA Digital Ceremony:
> 
> ▲ Digital Daesang
> - Girls’ Generation
> ...



Wow CNBlue won alot. Congrats to the winners.

Also on a different note Bump of Chicken are awesome as hell.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm predicting a huge fan war because of Beast's light stick and they named their concert "Beautiful show".



Elite/Arrogant VIP's vs Defensive/delusional Beauties . Bring it on . Also congrats to CN fantastic Blue


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

Sunny Hill have a really unique look, idk how to explain it though. Like a weird Circus fantasy concept going on.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2012)

Loen MV's always have a fantasy element to it , it's cool!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 12, 2012)

that light stick is gorgeous omg. heard that it's really expensive though.

I love their style, it's so... whimsical? like really magical and fantasy like but they don't overdo it and go way over the top.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm getting Deja vu, haven't we already had a light stick war already?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'm getting Deja vu, haven't we already had a light stick war already?



That was VIP's vs T-ara


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

The one with a crown? Lol that was lulzy,


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

In b4 King Arthur is bashed for copying their bias. Can't King Arthur do something original, everyone's copying Kpop


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2012)

^ 

Suju is leading the polls to perform at the Olympics . Yes "Because I naughty naughty" is a great way to start off a world event..

Anyone else dislike this whole Milky couple pairing [Iux Wooyoung] ?? Iu is pretty much too flawless for any guy in k-pop lol


----------



## Alien (Jan 12, 2012)

WOOYOUNG!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 12, 2012)

I can't stand almost any 2PM pairings lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

Milky couple is more of a travesty because IU screwed him over when she realised he wouldn't leave her alone and made him pay for stuff. 

Yeah sure Olympics will have a Korean opening acts, lol online polls don't matter in the UK.


----------



## Spica (Jan 12, 2012)

Wooyoung is ugly, I'm sorry.  

If Olympics have Kpop in the opening acts, I do not want to live in this planet anymore. 

As for CAP "oppar didn't mean it", uh. Is this like the racist Taeyeon mistranslation incident?


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> > GDA Digital Ceremony:
> >
> > ▲ Digital Daesang
> > - Girls? Generation
> ...


----------



## Spica (Jan 12, 2012)

So apparently Leeteuk told two girls from 200 trainees that they would be stars: Yoona and Go Ara. Also hit on both of them.




And he told Shindong he would never make it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2012)

well, I'd still take shindong over leeteuk.  

and taeyeons wasn't a translation thing I think.  Just ignorance in the end I'm sure


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 12, 2012)

Ia Cara, they're both douchebags but Leeteuk says and does so much more shit than Shindong


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 12, 2012)

Not a fan of either of those two. Shindong may have gotten smaller, but I think it just served to inflate his ego more. Oh well, the ELF's will be crying about their oppa's soon enough when they are finished as a group.


----------



## Spica (Jan 12, 2012)

Leeteuk is the grossest idol I've seen. My insides twist in agony just seeing his hair, his eyes, his nose, his creepy smile. He's not masculine, he's not feminine, he's just something gross. His personality too.

/stillragingabouthisfatSuzycomment

And Shindong, that forever fat sexist double-standard douche can suck it.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 12, 2012)

Wasn't the Suzy thing a mistranslation, or was that just a lie spread by fans to cover for him? Like, I read it was more him going "Suzy, fat??" instead of an exclamation claiming she was. Not sure what the true version is.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 12, 2012)

No he said something along the lines of 'Miss A's comeback is soon right? Suzy needs to go on a diet'


----------



## Spica (Jan 12, 2012)

^Something like that "Suzy needs to lose some weight first." She was 16 <_____< 

It wasn't a mistranslation, even Korean netizens reacted. Miss A members told him to knock it off. Later, Suju members had to apologize for him. Leeteuk never apologized himself.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

Mistranslation my ass. He's done it before, gets called out for it and then just decides to act like he never said anything.

Anyway:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V03yA18WdmE[/YOUTUBE]
Pretty good.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2012)

Shindong eventually apologized for his comment, and I've heard he's pretty genuine.  With him, its easier to believe that he said something that he grew up hearing and he later regretted saying.

Leeteuk on the other hand, same thing Spica said.

I absolutely hate how this whole oppar attitude will lead to someone getting chris brown'd.  I was in my Junior year when that happened, and I know I've mentioned it before, I eent to a black high school, so to girls he was a sexy light skinned god.  I liked him too, because like guys I wanted to be him ()

When the incident happened, girls claimed Rhianna provoked him.  It seriously SHOCKED me that these girls thought any form of domestic violence was acceptable... And now as time passed, I'm sorta realizing the parallels between hot men and low self esteem girls.  Its terrible.

Also, I hate Chris Brown now, throwing chairs and keeping girls stupid is not cool.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 12, 2012)

Spica said:


> ^Something like that "Suzy needs to lose some weight first." She was 16 <_____<
> 
> It wasn't a mistranslation, even Korean netizens reacted. Miss A members told him to knock it off. Later, Suju members had to apologize for him. Leeteuk never apologized himself.



Are there any actual sweet members in the group that don't have problems like this? Please tell me people like Ryeowook have never said such shitty things.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

> Are there any actual sweet members in the group that don't have problems like this? Please tell me people like Ryeowook have never said such shitty things.



Wookie never talks so he's fine lol. Kyuhyun seems like a decent guy, Hae I'm not sure about, he seems pretty simple minded and easy to influence but he's never said anything that I know of. Sungmin said some douche homophobic stuff too but people say that it's fake, but then I don't believe ELF. I have no idea about Sungmin but I think he's fine.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 12, 2012)

I read some of the stuff Sungmin said. Surprised me, since he seems as gay as pink ink.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2012)

been rewatching dj is mine, thoughts:

Yeeun and Yoobin = hawt
Yoobins rap got pretty sick, but then it ended. :[
the most expensive thing on the dance set was likely school gyrl rapper's weave
I like how they chose the best possible meal to represent america at the end, fried chicken and waffles.

also, sohee.  WHY. Couldn't she of done nothing like two of the school gyrls? :/


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2012)

Graeme said:


> I read some of the stuff Sungmin said. Surprised me, since he seems as gay as pink ink.



lol wouter explained this perfectly before, its a defense mechanism.

edit: think  karofsky from glee


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

Cara you forgot to mention Sunye looks and sings like a goddess.

I'm glad Yeeun finally got some attention, even if the pinky swear scene was abit awkward.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Cara you forgot to mention Sunye looks and sings like a goddess.
> 
> I'm Yeeun finally got some attention, even if the pinky swear scene was abit awkward.



white guy... White guy... Touch the thumbs white guy.  THERE YOU GO! *adorable yeeun grin*

and I'm surprised a person as small and thin as sunye can be played all night


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

Hyuna and Amber still lovers


----------



## Spica (Jan 12, 2012)

^Amber, always in scandals lol. 

Well....

Leeteuk - pedobear, douche, in addition to the Suzy incident, this is one of his many golden quotes: "I really dislike fat girls. I don’t think they take care of their bodies well.” (Never apologizes.) He also hit on many girls way younger than him, Yoona, Go Ara, and even Krystal in her trainee days  

Heechul - seems to creep people out for acting overly-familiar with them. especially young idols. not a pedobear like Leeteuk, but somewhat.  

Shindong - sexist, double standard. “If someone had to lose weight, I would tell that person to lose weight. Lose some weight, why can’t you take care of yourself. When I say this, the person might think, ‘Look who’s talking,’ but I would reply, ‘I’m a boy and you’re a girl.‘” (He apologized later.)

Yesung - douche as well. “I think obese people are lazy”

Siwon - homophobic remarks. raised Christian, so no wonder. "While I respect all genders, I do not wish to acknowledge homosexuals as I have been taught that God created Man and Woman with specific characteristics and duties." Not relevant when he's with Kyu lol


"Jesus will let this go for the greater good."

Zhou Mi - made offhand remarks about two Chinese/Taiwanese earthquakes

Sungmin - Homophobe. "Guy ask you out, what do you do?" - "I’ll refuse. I’ll vomit on his face and then I’ll introduce him to a good-looking person." Also complained lots about Heechul after he kissed him. 

I don't know much about the others, but they probably have some skeletons in their closets.  I think Kyuhyun seems like a sweet, decent guy but there's just something about him that seems forced and fake. And I'm not talking about his eyelid-surgery.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 12, 2012)

I liked when it was announced Heechul would be going into service, and all the girl were like "SUPER JUNIOR PERFORMANCES WILL NOT BE THE SAME!"

I was like... really? The guy who doesn't sing, doesn't dance, and often doesn't come on stage until 85% of the song is done?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2012)

isn't that the exact same picture o_O


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 12, 2012)

HARA!!! Happy Birthday <3


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

Lol yes it is, Hyuna and Amber seem to be no more

Siwon is a classic closet case. His family are apparently ultra Conservative Christians so no surprise.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITxtl7PsoI8[/YOUTUBE]
Yuri welcome to enno's bias list, have a nice stay.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2012)

^I still wish they had used those outfits in the mv more, they suit them individually so well.

cept hyo's, hers isn't the correct mv one


----------



## Spica (Jan 12, 2012)

^You can discuss. Oppar didn't do it or something to make it more interesting. 

I freaking still love Sunny's hair. Forever blonde pixie, Sunny! Seriously, this is like a match made in heaven. Yoona, Yuri and Hyo are gorgeous. Seo and Tiff bad hair.

I just came back from watching a plastic surgery documentary on how to see even the slightest fix. I don't know if it's the lighting or the highlight-makeup but almost all the Soshi noses look like they're bought


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 12, 2012)

Great Jieun icon Graeme.

Heechul is honestly a nice guy. A little creepy with his Sohee obsession but otherwise he's one of the better guys.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2012)

I started self ranting to myself about hyo and how the stylists treat her.  Sometimes I hope they do make it in america just so they realize they'll have to push yoona over for her and sunny and people will appreciate her more


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

Never gonna happen Cara. No matter what Hyo will always be in the back, that's how SM rolls


----------



## JJ (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2012)

I know.  I just hate how sometimes it seems she gets minimal attention


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

Just how the popularity cookie crumbles. There's always one that get's no attention. But getting minimal attention in SSND is still more than most girls. Think about the other poor souls in Kpop who get zilch. Think about Luna


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> Sometimes I hope they do make it in america just so they realize they'll have to push yoona over for her and sunny and people will appreciate her more



Hm I really don't think Hyo will be that popular even if they push her . 

I showed my friends pics of Soshi and asked them to pick the best one and almost all of them picked Yoona , couple picked Seohyun and one picked Yuri and all of them picked Hyo as the least good looking in the group . 

We live in quite a shallow world


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 12, 2012)

I think Hyo would do well here, just from the dancing I've seen from her. A lot of the non SNSD dancing, I was really wow'd. And Luna gets the shaft attention wise? I like her!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 12, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Hm I really don't think Hyo will be that popular even if they push her .
> 
> I showed my friends pics of Soshi and asked them to pick the best one and almost all of them picked Yoona , couple picked Seohyun and one picked Yuri and all of them picked Hyo as the least good looking in the group .



Did you show them individual images or have them pick from a group shot?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

I showed my shallow brother SNSD. Yoona and Seobb were his choices too lol. He disliked Sunny for some reason tho:/


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 12, 2012)

Interestingly Yoona and Seobb are the youngest but you wouldnt be able to tell just from the appearance...or can you?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 12, 2012)

Lol you can't tell. The older girls look younger, especially Taeyeon and Sunny. I guess height contributes to that too.

Yes new Baby Soul single soon. It'll have Yoo Jia (the girl in Be Mine and Baby Soul's MV) as well


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

Yoona has to be loaded.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 13, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Did you show them individual images or have them pick from a group shot?


Both lol , even made them listen to the songs 


Ennoea said:


> I showed my shallow brother SNSD. Yoona and Seobb were his choices too lol. He disliked Sunny for some reason tho:/



Yeh few of my friends said that about Sunny as well which I argued since she can look quite stunning at times .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 13, 2012)

ugh that got taken down by the uploader


----------



## Spica (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't think Yoona can be that popular in America/Europe. Yes, she is pretty but guess what happens with Asians who don't speak English? They are ignored. Even the pretty ones.

Tiffany and Jessica is where it's at. Then it's Sooyoung (from what I 've seen, she has decent English).


----------



## Chloe (Jan 13, 2012)

MBLAQ comeback stages - perfect
Pointing out why I can't stand the majority of SuJu - perfect
Jieun teaser - perfect
Block B teaser - perfect
Finding out Sungmin is massively homophobic - Not perfect.

I could have gone my whole life without knowing one of the members I give a shit about is homophobic 

Hyo is big in Aus. She had the most cheering at the kpop fest.
Or Hyohunnies are just really loud people 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4a5tlIrEdE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 13, 2012)

Hyoyeon fans tend to be louder & more supportive (overseas) at least bc I think they know she's not loved as much back in Korea or Japan. it's great though <3

Sooyoung fans are the true raptors tho.

If they make it in America, I think Sooyoung & Jessica will be big. Tiffany not so much so


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 13, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> If they make it in America, I think Sooyoung & Jessica will be big. Tiffany not so much so



Why not Tiffany?


----------



## Spica (Jan 13, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Hyoyeon fans tend to be louder & more supportive (overseas) at least bc I think they know she's not loved as much back in Korea or Japan. it's great though <3
> 
> Sooyoung fans are the true raptors tho.
> 
> If they make it in America, I think Sooyoung & Jessica will be big. Tiffany not so much so



Aye, why not?  She's a Cali-girl.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 13, 2012)

idk, it's just the feeling I get from Tiffany. imo, she has no it factor to her. She's v sweet and all yes, but there's nothing special to her. 



yesssssss can't wait


----------



## Spica (Jan 13, 2012)

That is true, I guess. 

Now that I think about it, who does have an it-factor? Except Gyulsama but that's a given.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 13, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> idk, it's just the feeling I get from Tiffany. imo, she has no it factor to her. She's v sweet and all yes, but there's nothing special to her.



Bless this post!!!

She's such a sweetheart , I wana like her but at the same time I don't wana like her just because of that. She doesn't have the same vibe as Sunye ..

I'm gona be random and say Yuri will be the most successful if they hit it big in America .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2012)

Yuri's got alot of swag.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 13, 2012)

Not being shallow but she's been looking so hot lately [ after she fixed her mouth or whatever]

Her competitive personality still puts me off but can't deny the fact that she's hot!


----------



## Spica (Jan 13, 2012)

Yuri is sizzling. I'd be lesbian for her any day. She's got the Korean Nicole Scherzinger body. However, untill she learns English... meh.

 

Looking again at the WG-film trailer. Yenny, that girl's got SWAG. Dunno if it's the blonde hair or her "American" gogetterish, bitchy vibe I get from her in the teaser but she really stands out. Her English is also quite good. Sohee seems to be the ignored, mute Asian. The others fodder. Watch WG end up like The Pussycat Dolls. Yenny and friends.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 13, 2012)

My Black Pearl...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 13, 2012)

nah, WG won't turn out like PCD. I think Sunye would be popular too.

Yubin might be popular just for her looks tho, her English is terrible and her rapping has been pretty meh for a while. Just remain good looking bb ♥

I can see Yuri being popular, she has the kind of look that appeals to the West as well.

Yubin reunited with an oppa friend, fanboys might freak out


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2012)

Yuri would be popular because she actually has noticeable curves and isn't vampire pale.

and when I say not pale, she's my skin tone, and I'm the whitest mulatto ever.

in the end its all about who has the most attractive american aesthetic features in the first place to catch initial attention.  Its hard for any of us to judge since most of us are used to perceptions of Asian/Korean beauty.

also FFS CCM VIDEOS.  I JUST WANT 3 SECONDS OF HYOMINNIE FOR AN AVY.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 13, 2012)

Hwanhee‘s fans are in for a treat, as he’ll be singing the newest OST for the jTBC drama ‘Padam Padam‘.

‘Padam Padam’ will be distributing their third OST single, “Don’t Leave“, through online music sites on January 16th.

“Don’t Leave” is described to be a ballad that blends sweet notes from an acoustic guitar with Hwanhee’s husky voice. It marks the first collaboration between Hwanhee and composer Jun Young since Hwanhee’s Fly to the Sky days.

The single is attracting much attention, as Hwanhee is currently serving in the military.


sobbing. excuse me for a minute

still haven't watched the mv for mblaq but i don't like the song or the mini. scribble is okay though


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jan 13, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> Mblaq musicbank performance
> 
> better than the last one except I really liked the countdown gunshot scene. Joon actually had a thing in his chest that exploded. Very awesome. Vocals were cleaner and camera was way better



Who uploads performances these days in 720p? Codemonmon & CrazyCarrot disappeared.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Jan 14, 2012)

On a Sunny Hill marathon

- Misung is hot!
- I didn't know Janghyun composes ,i'm impressed and why hasn't this guy got any acting roles already?
- Jubee reminds me of Ji Eun at times , especially during Pray


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 14, 2012)

Misung & Kotta also wrote lyrics for Bad Guy


----------



## Sasori (Jan 14, 2012)

My friends keep telling me Korea is like -7 and shit and they are busting my balls for not buying some super arctic polar expedition coat bullshit to keep warm.

friend I'd rather look good and die.

So any one got any idea what people in Korea actually wearing right now cos I know for hell sure they aren't looking like eskimos or artic explorers.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 14, 2012)

IchiTenshou said:


>



omg who is the one on the end i can't recognize her


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 14, 2012)

blonde black pearl Yuri


----------



## Spica (Jan 14, 2012)

So I have friends in Japan who are major Kara-fans. Been telling me how the situation is there and while it's true that Hallyu is hitting Japan, with the own section in music stores for Kpop exclusively, the Korean media and Koreaboo fangirls are highly exaggerating. 

Goo Hara is not the most popular member there, even though that's what Kara-fans, AKP and Soompi thinks because of her resemblance to Amuro Namie. 

Jiyoung is. And Megami-sama in a close second.  Jiyoung is popular for obvious reasons while Gyulsama because she's not kawaii but kakoii which the fangirls look up to.  Also seems like a majority of Japanese women are sick and tired of the kawaii schoolgirl-groups sweeping the media. My friends cringe from watching AKB48 and all their sister groups everywhere.

Also, Megami-sama is so good in Japanese she's MCing over there now.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2012)

Among Kara stans Hara tends to top it but even then it's not really like SNSD where Yoona is always top, generally Kara is one group where popularity fluctuates. Sometimes it's Ham, sometimes it's Cole Chan, Jiyoung, Hara, and among Intl fans I know that Gyuri is more popular than the others.



> So any one got any idea what people in Korea actually wearing right now cos I know for hell sure they aren't looking like eskimos or artic explorers.



Idols are wearing scarves and shit Sas.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 14, 2012)

Yoona and Taeyeon are the top really, popularity tends to fluctuate up and down with the rest. I remember when no1curr for Seobb except for this thread ;_;

but ia on Kara, I can never tell who's popular.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 14, 2012)

FUCK YEAH SEULONG KEEPING IT REAL BB


----------



## Spica (Jan 14, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Yoona and Taeyeon are the top really, popularity tends to fluctuate up and down with the rest. I remember when no1curr for Seobb except for this thread ;_;
> 
> but ia on Kara, I can never tell who's popular.


 
It's too bad Seobb isn't more popular. She has arguably one of the best voices in SNSD.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 14, 2012)

Nah, she's one of the most popular ones now. She's definitely gained more fans ever since WGM (and more haters lol) and basically killing it in the lives since she got the big parts in RDR. Pre-2010 she used to be considered one of the bottom popularity wise but now she's one of the top.


----------



## Spica (Jan 14, 2012)

I want a dark, edgy Seobb solo~


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 14, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Suhoon said:
> 
> 
> > omg who is the one on the end i can't recognize her
> ...



With her tan, athletic body and great swimming skills she could be a perfect beach girl!

_*Remembers Yuri in her Caribbean Bay CF* 
_


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 14, 2012)

^i actually thought she was someone from the wonder girls.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2012)

AKB are too much right now. Oricon top 100 had like 20 singles by AKB and subunits, it's overkill. Most people are sick of them but they have a crazy ass fanbase. The rest of the 48 family and NYC need to go away though.


----------



## Spica (Jan 14, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> With her tan, athletic body and great swimming skills she could be a perfect beach girl!
> 
> _*Remembers Yuri in her Caribbean Bay CF*
> _



Yuri can easily do the sexy Hawaiian beach goddess image in America.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 14, 2012)

The bigger the group = more chance of gaining a large fandom and AKB is not an exception . 

You're bound to like at least one member..


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 14, 2012)

Spica said:


> I want a dark, edgy Seobb solo~



this x100000

ALSO I'M FINALLY HOME

NOW TO LOOK AT SEOHYUN IN HD AGAIN

edit: though i'm actually watching Hyomin in HD.

Sorry Seo, bias #2 needs some love.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xBAZ9l-1EA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jan 15, 2012)

Haha she's so cute

What are they laughing about?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 15, 2012)

^ I have no idea...


- MU trollol me in my uploading speed... :amazed


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 15, 2012)

@Cara Hyomin is rly cute with Hwayoung here


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 15, 2012)

Just came across some old profiles of SNSD likes who's lead vocalist, main dancer etc.

How do people rank Soshi in terms of their specialties currently, have some improved significantly since their early years? 

E.g.

*Top Singers:*
1. Taeyeon
2. Seohyun
3. Tiffany/Jessica

*Top Dancers:*
1. Hyoyeon
2. Yuri
3. Yoona/Sooyoung

How does that look for the top 4? Also, have SNSD done any rapping performances? There isnt a designated rapper out of the 9 is there? 

*Physical Strength* ():
1. Hyoyeon
2. Yuri
3. Sunny
4. Sooyoung


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 15, 2012)

Fany the rapper


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 15, 2012)

Hyo and Yul would be the designated rappers.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 15, 2012)

omg who is this she's so pretty


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2012)

Haha I would probably put Yoona above Yuri, because Yuri can't seem to perform live at all most of the time.  

Hyoyeon + Yuri have basically done any rapping that was required, and sometimes Yoona, and nowadays Sooyoung.  Though this is based off of like, 3 performances.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 15, 2012)

Yoona is a decent singer and a decent dancer , she doesn't do a bad job with either .

All the talk about her being untalented is just jealous fangirls .

Dangerous boys : Aw Seob was cut lol  , she sucks at hiding emotions .

Sas : It's Angela baby I believe


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2012)

Yoona is a great dancer imo

Better than Yuri if she had the time to go to dance practice with everyone


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 15, 2012)

SM has some hardon for Yuri for some odd reason. She always gets lines that should go to the better singers.


----------



## Spica (Jan 15, 2012)

In terms of voice I would say

1. Taeyeon - Do not like her voice, I don't think it has a unique, characteristic sound but it can reach those high tones.
2. Seohyun - Her voice is exactly how I like my music. Powerful, mature, womanly, husky but she probably does not have the experience of Taeyeon so she's not ranked 1st. Which she totes should.
3. Jessica - Even on third place she's overrated. Her voice is too naggy and light-pitched.  
4. Tiffany - She can sing but like Taeyeon her voice is not standing out, no it-factor. Except in TRICK, where she just kills it.
5. Yoona - Watched the So Nyu Shi Dae MV and I do like her voice there and in The Boys. In Echo and Gee it was too light, like Seobb, but she actually does have a darker voice I like. 
6. Sunny - She can sing. It's just that they make her go through autotune and chipmunkification in most songs. 
7. Sooyoung - She's a good singer but it doesn't stand out.
8. Hyoyeon - I only notice her rapping and dancing. 
9. Yuri - I only notice her rapping and body.

Dancing: 

1. Hyoyeon
2. Yuri
3. Sooyoung 
4. Everyone else




Sasori said:


> omg who is this she's so pretty



Angela Yeung Wing aka Angelababy. A Chinese model with some success in Japan. Released an album called Beauty Survivor in Japan but failed miserably.  Now she's focusing on acting.  

She's super pretty, right? Unfortunately I don't like it when she opens her mouth. .____. Ruins my illusion of her as a cute girl-next-door kind of type with a soft, high-pitched voice. She sounds too old for her face.  

I kind of want SM to take her in like they did Victoria (not like they care about singing skills!) but she's in her mid-twenties and time is ticking.  Also, I think she's more into the Jpop-industry than Kpop.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2012)

Have to admit though, Yul's rap voice in the boys makes her part my favorite.  

If they ever do a "rap" again, I want it to just be her and Hyo, because otherwise it sounds too weird.  I barely consider the boys to have a rap because switching off members just makes me think it's more like them delivering unsang lines... i can't remember the correct words for this


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 15, 2012)

Right now it's 1:30 am in the morning but....

I'll spend the next hour or so tracking down any and every clip of SNSD rapping...I must! 

[YOUTUBE]TZqoEp1plkw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2012)

Yuri's not that good at rapping either, SNSD just isn't but she's bootylicious.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 15, 2012)

I agree with Sica's voice being too naggy . I like Taengo's voice though.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 15, 2012)

I prefer Tiffany's voice over Jessica's its just Tiffany's strains with the higher notes though she can have that husky element to her voice which is appealing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2012)

Finally watched The Grasshopper Song.  It's great, and the beginning style reminded me of Pushing Daisies. xD


----------



## Spica (Jan 15, 2012)

Jessica's voice gets more nasal for every year. Seobb's get sexier. Taeng never changes.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 15, 2012)

If B.A.P is not the oddest group out , I don't know who is

Woolim girls : I thought Yoo Jia was the visual . Why are they releasing something as a duo?? looking forward to it anyway .


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2012)

....so who here made the puffer face too while looking at this


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 15, 2012)

hyomin wae so pretty ;_;

baby soul can get it she's gorg


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2012)

Watching RM75

why do i have a feeling sohee isn't going to speak 10 words this show

Sohee: We could also divide.

YJS & KJK: OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. *treats her like this is the revelation of the century*

I'm sure Sohee wanted to facepalm 

edit: Sohee is quiet.  I'm starting to like her.

and this episode is pretty good for those who haven't watched it, it's really funny so far

edit2: good episode, it was pretty funny.  

as for the three people who haven't been on the show before, Sohee (of course) got the most attention but not in a bad way.  learned she's quite observant and humble.  rather dry sort of humor from her 

Minho is Minho.  Hyorin doesn't get much time at all.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 15, 2012)

Sooyoung drunk is intense! 

[YOUTUBE]g6w65H20qKc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2012)

Just watching that makes me feel claustrophobic


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 15, 2012)

woot! cant wait for sub!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 15, 2012)

How could they collateral damage Tiffany!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2012)

Ugh exams, goodbye Kpop till friday


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 15, 2012)

Gyuri oppa!! lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2012)

Good luck enno


----------



## Spica (Jan 15, 2012)

Just realised how Snsd can win the American market. 


SM needs to create a machine that mix all the girls into Yuri's body. Seobb and Tiffany's voices, Hyo's dancing, Sunny and Jessica's personalities, Yoona and Sooyoung's charisma in Yuri's body would win the world.



Waking Dreamer said:


> How could they collateral damage Tiffany!



TaeFany-fans must be ecstatic.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2012)

I wish my exams were about Kpop, I'd ace them

Who did Seohyun make a "wtf is this shit I'm watching right now" face to in a Dance Battle show?

A: Shinee
B: 2PM
C: Teen Top
D: Boyz II Men

I know this one


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2012)

B 

I can't think of any hard questions.

edit: wait shit lol


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 15, 2012)

my midterms are the week of the 23rd
but i only have 4, one each day. 

[YOUTUBE]UpN6QnPotiE[/YOUTUBE]
fabulous. first time listen and i love her.
she reminds me of someone in the american market though. i can't put a name on them though


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2012)

Okay the pimp is done, haven't uploaded it yet so if you want me to add some song or there's something I've missed out on please ask quickly (it'll be uploaded by tomorrow at the quickest):

Songs List:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Crispi Crunch- Thumbs Up
WG- GNO
WG- Be My Baby
WG- Stop
WG- Me In
IU- Secret
IU- You and I
Secret- Move
Secret- Don't Laugh
SNSD- The Boys
SNSD- Trick
Tablo- airbag
Tablo- Bad
Tablo- Tomorrow
Rania- Pop x3
2NE1- Hate You
2NE1- IATB
2NE1- Ugly
Leessang- TV Turned Off
Leessang- Remembrance
Miss A- Baby Goodbye
Miss A- Love alone
9Muses- Figaro
APink- My MY
ASRed- Night Sky
B1A4- Beautiful Target
BYG- I remember
BYG and Zelo- Never give up
Block B- Tell Them
Boyfran- Don't Touch my gurl
BEG- Sixth Sense
BEG- Hot Shot
ChiCHi- Longer
Clazzi- How we Feel
Inpinit- Be Mine
Inpinit- Paradise
Inpinite- Lately
Cry- InfintieH ft Baby Soul
EunHae- Oppa
Oppa I know- Clover
Dynamic Duo- Girl
Dynamic Duo- Friday Night
FTIsland- Hello Hello
GNA- TOp Girl
Tasha- Get it IN
Heo Guk- Hello
Hyuna- Bubble Pop
Boyfran- I'll be There
Jang Woo Hyuk- Time is Lover
Jay Park- Star
Yonghwa- Because I miss You
JYJ- In Heaven
Minhyuk- Star
Kara- Step
Kara- Rider
Kim Wan Sun- be Quiet
Seunggi- My Friend
MBLAQ- Mona Lisa
OC- Shanghai Romance
T-ara- Roly Poly
T-ara- Cryx2
Sistar- So Cool
Sunny Hill- Pray
Sunny Hill- Midnight Circus
Suju- Ach
Suju- Mr Simple
TeenTop- No more Perfume
Troublemaker- Trouble Maker
Ukiss- Neverland
Ukiss- Someday
Yonghwa- You've fallen for me


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2012)

Who's favourite food in Kpop is Corn?

A: Taecyeon
B: Siwon
C: Park Bom
D: Yoona


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2012)

Who did Heechul nickname "Peter Pan" because he doesn't want to grow up?

A: Donghae
B: Hongki
C: Leeteuk
D: Micheal Jackson


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Who's favourite food in Kpop is Corn?
> 
> A: Taecyeon
> B: Siwon
> ...



C!


Ennoea said:


> Who did Heechul nickname "Peter Pan" because he doesn't want to grow up?
> 
> A: Donghae
> B: Hongki
> ...



Fuu.  Probably C again.


Which idol has a dog named "Roo"?

A. Jonghyun
B. CL
C. Junho
D. U-Kwon


----------



## Spica (Jan 15, 2012)

SOOOOOO. Kara are going to release solo songs for all 5 members before their big comeback this year. 

Want something awesome for Gyuri. Looking through my iTunes and I can't help but think  Lady Gaga's Born This Way is really something for her, lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2012)

>Hara solo song

I'm excited for this for all the wrong reasons


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks like Nicole's will be released first.

Hara can just dance or do some track with Junhyung rly


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2012)

Hara solo is gonna be hilarious

I don't want no ballads DSP


----------



## Spica (Jan 15, 2012)

Watch DSP make it a autotune masterpiece. 

Or something like Uee's Soksoksok.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2012)

> Which idol has a dog named "Roo"?
> 
> A. Jonghyun
> B. CL
> ...



SM doesn't allow Dogs do they? U Kwon sounds random. Honestly YG artists watch too many Crib shows so it's probably CL


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2012)

SokSokSok was awesome, let me add it to my pimp. Hara is gonna sing a ballad like Whitney Houston.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Okay the pimp is done, haven't uploaded it yet so if you want me to add some song or there's something I've missed out on please ask quickly (it'll be uploaded by tomorrow at the quickest):
> 
> Songs List:
> 
> ...



What's the pimp for?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2012)

It's a Kpop pimp because it's easy to skip alot of songs during the year. I have also done a Kpop 2010 and 2011 pt 1 if anyone wants it.


----------



## Spica (Jan 15, 2012)

If you got Me, In there's no need for other songs. 

Nevertheless: 

WG - Nu Shoes
WG - SuperB
WG - Girls Girls
SNSD - Top Secret (it's like Hoot 2.00)
SNSD - Oscar
A Pink - Let Us Just Love
Fat Cat - My Love Bad Boy 
Orange Caramel - Shanghai Romance

My most played track the past six months


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh alright.

Double A - because you're crazy
FT island - like the birds
EI - Remember
Jiggy Dogg - 5분 대기조 (Feat. 쥬얼리 예원) (sorry i don't have an english name for them)
JYJ - Mission
M signal - 옷자락이라도

if you don't have them on your list.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 15, 2012)

B.A.P 4th member


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 15, 2012)

He is cuteeee.

Rumored producers for Kara Solos:
Nicole - Shinsadong Tiger (T-ara, B2st, 4minute)
Seungyeon - Kim Dohoon (G.NA)
Gyuri - Brave Bros (rip)
Hara - Sweetune (Kara, Infinite, Boyfriend, 9 Muses)
Jing - E-Tribe (Dalshabet)

Gyuri got screwed over rly. Hara should get Brave Bros since she needs dance breaks and auto tune.

Hoping Jing's solo won't be as annoying as Dalshabet's stuff


----------



## Hustler (Jan 15, 2012)

Nicole + S.Tiger combo should be good

Poor Gyuri


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 15, 2012)

he looks like this person in the last drama i watched


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> SM doesn't allow Dogs do they? U Kwon sounds random. Honestly YG artists watch too many Crib shows so it's probably CL



DDENG

or whatever the korean noise is

it's Jonghyun. 

[YOUTUBE]3dhEVNllZs4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jan 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> SM doesn't allow Dogs do they? U Kwon sounds random. Honestly YG artists watch too many Crib shows so it's probably CL



Only Minzy has a dog I believe . CL just has her teddy bears and pictures of Teddy the composer .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 16, 2012)

omg epic Jessica, I love Dim Sum too!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7h1OmZPa4o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Jan 16, 2012)

Dude I just tried to buy something on your site but it gave me a virus whilst I was filling in my credit card details.

What do now?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 16, 2012)

I honestly think Sica was much prettier before


----------



## Hustler (Jan 16, 2012)

And Sooyoung is hot and cold , either she looks stunning or meh


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

Rumored producers for Kara Solos:


> Nicole - Shinsadong Tiger (T-ara, B2st, 4minute)



Sounds hot already.



> Seungyeon - Kim Dohoon (G.NA)



Ehh aslong as it's not Top Girl like I'll be fine.



> Gyuri - Brave Bros (rip)



WTF



> Hara - Sweetune (Kara, Infinite, Boyfriend, 9 Muses)



My favourite composers, why does Hara get them



> Jing - E-Tribe (Dalshabet)



Etribe has been on a fail streak recently, lets hope for something better.

Seems like DSP is really trying to make Kara more popular in Korea using all the money they've made in Japan. It's smart. If 2-3 of these solos can be popular then their comeback will be more succesful than Step.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 16, 2012)

> JAYBUMAOM
> its official yall !!! Jay Park Dynamic Duo COLLABO COMING SOON !! OOOWEE



That's awesome.


----------



## Spica (Jan 16, 2012)

Hustler said:


> And Sooyoung is hot and cold , either she looks stunning or meh



Is it just me or does Sooyoung look South-East Asian sometimes?


----------



## Zach (Jan 16, 2012)

Hustler said:


> I honestly think Sica was much prettier before


Looks about the same to me. She's always prettypek


Hustler said:


> And Sooyoung is hot and cold , either she looks stunning or meh


haha yeah. 


Spica said:


> Is it just me or does Sooyoung look South-East Asian sometimes?



That's why Koreans don't like her.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

Korean's like specific features, probably why Soyoung/Gyuri/Fei aren't that popular. They're alot more exotic looking in comparison.


----------



## Spica (Jan 16, 2012)

Well screw Koreans, the rest of the world can enjoy the exoticness of Gyuri and Sooyoung. 

Oh, megamisama, why couldn't you be born in America instead <____< 



Zooba said:


> Looks about the same to me. She's always prettypek
> 
> haha yeah.
> 
> ...



She's got the big smile of Filipinos for some reason, lol.

Speaking about beauty ideals... here's a face compilation from netizens again. 

The Ultimate Korean beauty


Left: Actresses, Kim Tae Hee, Han Ga In, Lee Young Ae, Song Hye Kyo, Son Hye Jin, Lee Min Jung
Right: Compilation of girl group "face" girls:  SNSD’s YoonA, Wonder Girls’ Sohee, f(x)’s Sulli, 2NE1’s Sandara, miss A’s Suzy, KARA’s Goo Hara

The one to the left is really pretty, very regal looking. The one to the right is meh <____>


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

Sasori I checked some stuff about Korea for you:

-It's freezing in Winter because they get their weather from Siberia so wrap up or lose your manhood.
-There's something called a hooker hill in Itaewon so yeah just putting that out there.
-Best hostels are in Hongdae from what I've read but I could be wrong. I'm assuming you've already booked them.
-Itaewon is full of foreigners so you could go there alot, English is spoken in most of the shops aswell.
- Sinchon and Hongdae have all the clubs and nightlife but I heard it get super crowded
-Myeongdong is where all the good clothes shops are.
-Apgujeong-dong is where all the Gucci/Prada stores are and it's full rich people and celebrities etc. It's called the Korean Beverly Hills
-There there's COEX (huge ass Mall) And Lotte World (indoor amusement park) which are really popular.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 16, 2012)

^ Thanks dude, NOTED.

I know it's cold but what do they wear?

I wana see pictars D:

Shitting myself atm cos I'm struggling to pack and I'm gone in like 3 days DDD:

Choosing what to bring for a year from a huge fucking selection of clothes is painful.

Gonna have to take at least two suitcases and just pay for excess baggage charges.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 16, 2012)

best example of korean male clothes i can think of.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol Cara

How long is the trip Sasori? Just take what you wear in the Winter. Duffle jackets and those padded ski jackets. I've read to wear layers because it's cold outside but they keep it warm in doors so it's easier to take off stuff when you're indoors.

Don't forget gloves, Scarves and Hats, and I think you should be fine.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 16, 2012)

Sasori said:


> I know it's cold but what do they wear?
> 
> I wana see pictars D:





Dont worry they're Idols, so what they wear must be in fashion!


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 16, 2012)

Circle jerking everywhere in the dgna tags.
the calender is so beautiful ;----; pressed i don't have the money to get it.

btw. listen to this song off their recent album:


----------



## Hustler (Jan 16, 2012)

Sasori said:


> ^ Thanks dude, NOTED.
> 
> I know it's cold but what do they wear?
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaI9kIjVX7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zach (Jan 16, 2012)

Koreans are too superficial. I like exotic. Gyuri is one of the sexiest women on the planet.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah, she really is unique looking.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CipF26oiY54[/YOUTUBE]
I hate myself, I like Boyfriend as a group, I blame Sweet tune. The blonde twin is still creepy as hell, needs to seriously stop looking like a Praying Mantis. Infact the twins are the weak link here.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

> Koreans are too superficial. I like exotic. Gyuri is one of the sexiest women on the planet.



The comments against Vic are hialrious too when her>>>other girl idols. Korea just likes a specific look, the Kim Tae Hee/Song Hye Go look to be exact, it's why Jiyeon is so popular.

It's just wierd when people are like she looks like a guy, it's not her fault all the guys in kpop look like 14 year old girls. 

Heavily photoshopped pic to make Netizens look more ridiculous


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 16, 2012)

=o clazzi releasing full album this week

@enno, ia the twins are really weak both in vocals & rap


----------



## Zach (Jan 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The comments against Vic are hialrious too when her>>>other girl idols. Korea just likes a specific look, the Kim Tae Hee/Song Hye Go look to be exact, it's why Jiyeon is so popular.
> 
> It's just wierd when people are like she looks like a guy, it's not her fault all the guys in kpop look like 14 year old girls.
> 
> Heavily photoshopped pic to make Netizens look more ridiculous



Vic is amazing too. As much as I like the generic Korean look I like unique looks much more.


----------



## Spica (Jan 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The comments against Vic are hialrious too when her>>>other girl idols. Korea just likes a specific look, the Kim Tae Hee/Song Hye Go look to be exact, it's why Jiyeon is so popular.
> 
> It's just wierd when people are like she looks like a guy, it's not her fault all the guys in kpop look like 14 year old girls.
> 
> Heavily photoshopped pic to make Netizens look more ridiculous



What do you mean Vic? I think she fits the Korean beauty ideals to a tee, minus the Koreanness. Yeah, Jiyeon and Kim Tae Hee are very similar but the latter is a lot more plain because she does not have the former's unique eyes. <____< Sorry Korea.

 Read somewhere that people thought that Gyuri was not only beautiful but also handsome.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

Vic is called a lot of names, it's probably Khun haters but she was largely ignored for a long time.
Did Hara get some work done on her nose?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

Kpop Quizz time:

Who is the oldest Sistar?

A: Bora
B: Hyorin
C: Soyu
D: Dasom


Who is Korean?
A: Victoria of F(x)
B: Amber of F(x)
C: Nichkhun of 2PM
D: Lim of Wonder Girls


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 16, 2012)

Bora is oldest?

none? umm if there is one probably Amber

cara:

(hyomin filming RM if you can't tell)


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

Cara stop googling the answers.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Kpop Quizz time:
> Who is Korean?
> A: Victoria of F(x)
> B: Amber of F(x)
> ...



I dont think the first three are, so with the process of elimination, my answer is: D

Unless none of them are...?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

One of them is in fact full Korean. That's the mind fuck


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I know Amber struggles with the Korean language, and in the WGM horror special Vic and Nick were referred to as the non-Korean couple (?)...

But other than that...I havent done my homework..


----------



## Hustler (Jan 16, 2012)

Damn you Jong!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Cara stop googling the answers.



lol i must be lingering.  sorry i'm a bit dull today, i lost my cat last night 

as for the question... i think it's Lim, cuz she's a mindfuck overall.  I think I read before that she's Korean, even though she doesn't look it, and of course she speaks Chinese and somehow speaks fluent English with a Californian accent. >_>

and uhh... Dasom? that one i really don't know xD

Gary has good taste, he seems to be enjoying Hyomin there


----------



## Hustler (Jan 16, 2012)

Lim should be it . Korean born in Hong Kong or something along the lines of that .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

> i lost my cat last night



Ran away or died? Sorry:X

Oldest is Bora, 1990 to be exact. 
Lim is full ass Korean, born in Hong Kong.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 16, 2012)

o damn, I thought Lim was Chinese because she was grouped with Fei & Jia (lmao I remb reading about them being called JYP China Sisters or smth?).

but she's rly good with languages, her English & Chinese is amazing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 16, 2012)

JYP sorta pushed her as if WG was taking a step towards being super international cause they added a chinese member... in the end Lim is just a young cosmopolitan lol




Ennoea said:


> Ran away or died? Sorry:X
> 
> Oldest is Bora, 1990 to be exact.
> Lim is full ass Korean, born in Hong Kong.



He died, and it's okay, we already knew it was coming because he's been sick.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 16, 2012)

;_; RIP Cara's Cat.

it always sucks when pets die


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 16, 2012)

ug i need help on how to not procrastinate. any tips anyone?


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 16, 2012)

omg ot but I have a job interview for a bubble-tea place tomorrow. I'm so fucking nervous, last interview all I did was giggle a lot :sanji


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

Don't giggle, they won't take you lol. Okay just act like Bubble Tea is your life, look interested and motivated. If it fails then just do a slow motion hair flip and give them a nice smile like all those Kpop videos.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 16, 2012)

jealous bubble tea is amazing (and expensive) good luck!

@suhoon get off the internet really. it never helps with the internet lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 16, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> jealous bubble tea is amazing (and expensive) good luck!
> 
> @suhoon get off the internet really. it never helps with the internet lol



this.

block everything except actual sites that can help you with whatever you're doing

and lol i've only had bubble tea once.  it's good but there aren't any close places with it


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

Never had Bubble Tea.


----------



## Spica (Jan 16, 2012)

BUBBLE  TEA IS AMAZING. Went to this amazing place in London Chinatown called Candy Caf? and it was around 3 pounds for a huge glass. Enno, you HAVE to try it~

I have three HK flatmates to make authentic bubble tea for me  It's good and really easy to make ~


----------



## Naked (Jan 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Never had Bubble Tea.



It's just like a slushie with tapioca pearls. Honeydew flavor is the best by the way.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

Do Starbucks sell it?

Okay I'm asian so I do like Tea, I'll try to find a place that sells it.


----------



## Zach (Jan 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Never had Bubble Tea.



Me either. Don't know any place that has it. I just always hear it's good. Some friends mentioned it, I should ask them where they got it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 16, 2012)

lol starbucks.  more ways for me to waste money there if they had it 

the only time i've had it I had Banana flavored, and it was pretty good.  The problem is that the one place i went to had like 50 flavors so i had no idea what to pick XD


----------



## Hustler (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry about your pet Cara

Bubble tea is beautiful after a good meal


----------



## Naked (Jan 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Do Starbucks sell it?
> 
> Okay I'm asian so I do like Tea, I'll try to find a place that sells it.



It's more of an Asian drink, so I doubt any Starbucks sell them. Try looking for shops in Chinatown.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 16, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> @suhoon get off the internet really. it never helps with the internet lol





NudeShroom said:


> this.
> 
> block everything except actual sites that can help you with whatever you're doing


i need the internet for my project though.

It's hard though. i really don't want to do the project i'm doing. i just baked a cake and took a shower because, well not other reason then to procrastinate. sigh.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 16, 2012)

milk tea is great.

i drink bubble tea so often  it's really popular here, i try like a ton of flavors lmao

it's hard to find outside of asia really (more like Taiwan/HK/Singapore/China). apparently it's hard to find in Korea too

oh snap pledis boys finally releasing a teaser video later today.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

I live in Yorkshire, there ain't no China Town here


----------



## Naked (Jan 16, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> milk tea is great.
> 
> i drink bubble tea so often  it's really popular here, i try like a ton of flavors lmao
> 
> ...



There were a shitton of places that sold Boba tea when I visited my cousins on the West coast. There are less places here, but you can still find them.

*@Ennoea* - Lol, not too sure about England.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 16, 2012)

You don't have to even hit the China town , even small Asian restaurants/bakeries would sell it.

If they dont , it's a pity . Just eat some pudding and sit down


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 16, 2012)

we don't even have to go anywhere here, there's probably a bubble tea shop located within 500m of your home.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll try hunting it down, there isn't a large Asian population here, we have Falluda Ice cream though, that nice.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 16, 2012)

lol

if in US:
January 25th


----------



## Hustler (Jan 16, 2012)

I love Singapore because it's food central


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 16, 2012)

Hustler said:


> I love Singapore because it's food central



yes we r food central we have like everything here and the size of our country is probably smaller than a state? (idk what they r called i'm not a geography student) 

;_;



can't believe it's 3 years for AS already, hard to belive it's gonna be 5 years for wonsoka this year & 3 years for pretty much most girl groups.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 16, 2012)

5 years? my god

And lol, the boba finder shows one right in walking distance of me but that's definitely a house.  all the others are in DC.  

Also, It's War is stuck in my head.  I barely know it but it's just stuck there xD


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 16, 2012)

No bubble tea places in Philadelphia?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 16, 2012)

boba! many here


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 16, 2012)

of course.  my friend in cali is always talking about how they get Boba.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 17, 2012)

lol ever since someone made that bestbuy article everyone is like "awesome. i didn't know i could buy items online from them."

and i'm sitting here like, "really?"


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jan 17, 2012)

Suhoon said:


> lol ever since someone made that bestbuy article everyone is like "awesome. i didn't know i could buy items online from them."
> 
> and i'm sitting here like, "really?"



They must have been living under the rock this entire time.

So, I watched the preview for Dream High 2 and still unsure if I want to watch it..


----------



## 8ghosts (Jan 17, 2012)

most thai restaurants I have been to here in socal have boba tea/smoothie/cooler, milk tea and some other stuff I have yet to try 

what does hoi hoi mean? 

My future wife, Hyomin, filming running man


----------



## koguryo (Jan 17, 2012)

It was above freezing in Korea today:ho  It's either starting to warm-up or it's just a fluke.

@sas-just bring a padded jacket or pea coat


----------



## Spica (Jan 17, 2012)

Enno, I'm all the way down in Falmouth, Cornwall and buy my stuff from . There should be some Chinese shops that carry tapioca pearls and if you got that it's good to go. Bought grass jelly the other day and waiting for my pearls to arrive 

London has its own bubble tea place called Bubbleosity. I could never find it lol It's expensive there but around Soho there are small diners that carry some type of boba for two quid . If not try Candy Cafe next time you're in London.  

I had two types of boba, a warm coconut milk tea and a cold mango milk tea. They also sell plenty of other Asian desserts.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Suhoon (Jan 17, 2012)

Girls' Generation said:


> They must have been living under the rock this entire time.
> 
> So, I watched the preview for Dream High 2 and still unsure if I want to watch it..


i just. 

I couldn't even finish the first. i had 3 episodes left then i just lost interest. so i'm in that boat with you



EDIT:
This picture makes me want to buy the $60 calender /sobs i need money


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

That guy looks like a trap.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 17, 2012)

(cover of Mika Nakashima's Yuki no Hana). Jungah sounds flawless~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 17, 2012)

countdown till Jing is legal: 52 mins

kamilias freaking out about this


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> That guy looks like a trap.



Mika doesn't look like a trap 

all of them look really good though, for that shoot. Injoon and karam are second place for best pictures while mika is first.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 17, 2012)

Actually he does


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

That girl is really pretty. So much talent, EXO and the rest and shove it.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 17, 2012)

idk i don't see it he looks manly to me :/



> This is Teen Top’s CAP.
> 
> I would like to sincerely apologise for the huge mistake I made during last week’s Mnet Wide Broadcast.
> 
> ...




Discreet?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjQfVy9KbpM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Watching older stuff.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 17, 2012)

E-young mentioned Bekah 
Precious bb

Also isn't boba tea the stuff you buy at easyway? Do they have that overseas?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 17, 2012)

koguryo said:


> It was above freezing in Korea today:ho  It's either starting to warm-up or it's just a fluke.



I cant imagine cold weather like that. (Still havent experienced snow yet in my life).

Winter in Australia is cold enough to give me the shivers.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 17, 2012)

> Brian Joo
> FINALLY~ My latest EP <ReBorn Part 1> will be out WORLDWIDE on iTunes & all the Korean online music sites on January 26, 2012... Spread the word to everyone~



btw he has a facebook


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> That guy looks like a trap.


First thought exactly


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

> I cant imagine cold weather like that. (Still havent experienced snow yet in my life).



Snow is cool for a day, after that it's a nuisance.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Snow is cool for a day, after that it's a nuisance.



I dread the day this becomes me

since i work at school, when school is out work is out as well so I still get snow days, and here in Maryland it's quite likely they'll cancel school.


----------



## Zach (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (Jan 17, 2012)

koguryo said:


> It was above freezing in Korea today:ho  It's either starting to warm-up or it's just a fluke.
> 
> @sas-just bring a padded jacket or pea coat


I've got the sexiest pea coat ever.

Just wearing it gives me +100 sexyness and rape aura.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh yea Kog do you know any good schools around Seoul?


----------



## Sasori (Jan 17, 2012)

Spica said:


> London has its own bubble tea place called Bubbleosity. I could never find it lol It's expensive there but around Soho there are small diners that carry some type of boba for two quid . If not try Candy Cafe next time you're in London.


That's where I live. That whole area is pretty much my hunting ground.



Ennoea said:


> Snow is cool for a day, after that it's a nuisance.


No, more like: Snow is cool because of people that find snow a nuisance.

It's fun to snow troll people.

Once me and my friends amassed the biggest snowball ever and rolled it into the road blocking both lanes so that no car could use that road


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

I really don't like cold weather, so when it snows I do like it but if the snow just sticks around it gets too cold for me

My trench coat is sexier than yours Sasori.



> since i work at school, when school is out work is out as well so I still get snow days, and here in Maryland it's quite likely they'll cancel school.



Lol my mom wishes for snow so she can take a day off too


----------



## Sasori (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't like trench coats.

I don't like long coats in general, in fact I only ever wear jackets.


----------



## Spica (Jan 17, 2012)

Sasori, you're a Londoneeer?  

Me, you and Enno in the same country?


----------



## koguryo (Jan 17, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Oh yea Kog do you know any good schools around Seoul?



There's SKY
Seoul University
Korea University
Yonsei University

There's the school I go to, Sogang University, it's where CL's father works as a physics professor.

If you're a designer then there's Honggik University (Hongdae)

If you're just looking to study Korean then I suggest Sogang or Yonsei.  You can also attend Ewha Women's University if you want to study Korean.  The only guys allowed to attend there are the foreigners that study Korean:ho


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 17, 2012)

good god!


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow wow wee wowww, Fany indeed.

Also, Minzy just became legal


----------



## Spica (Jan 17, 2012)

Any of you heard about Charice Pempengco? Filipina girl, got discovered by Oprah and now a pop star in America, was a recurring cast on Glee and the first and only Asian to break Billboard Top 10. Disillusioned Kpop-fangirls claim Jessica is better than her and that she would be more famous if SM got her  



She was on Star King three times, which is how Oprah found out about her. Suju, Yongwha and f(x) were also there.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plRtVULAUTU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE] Luna asked to sing a song to Charice's legendary producer, David Foster and then the SK staff decided to be bitches and make Charice sing the same song afterwards and of course she out-sang her. Poor Luna cried 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAwKkmIYGLw[/YOUTUBE]
I really love her. Her voice, her smile~ Has been a fan for years. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKJmuViLqgI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Wanted to hug her on Glee, she's sooo short. Look at her next to Celine Dion~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 17, 2012)

Jiyoung's birthday today ^^ Jan 18 

Happy Birthday to Jing!


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 17, 2012)

LOL at anyone thinking Jessica is a better singer than Charice.


----------



## Spica (Jan 17, 2012)

Ooops, found out Luna didn't cry only because of Charice. One of the MCs told her to stay in Korea and sing Korean songs since Charice blew her out of the water. Meaning she shouldn't have bothered singing at all. It was edited out of the show but that's what happened.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

> Disillusioned Kpop-fangirls claim Jessica is better than her and that she would be more famous if SM got her



WTF, no

One of the women just said that's why Charice is an "international star" and Luna took it pretty bad and started to cry.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 17, 2012)

Wait... so they insulted Luna, or..?


----------



## Spica (Jan 17, 2012)

They practically said she couldn't compare to Charice.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 17, 2012)

As if anyone in the Kpop music scene really could? No need to throw it in her face


----------



## Sasori (Jan 17, 2012)

koguryo said:


> There's SKY
> Seoul University
> Korea University
> Yonsei University
> ...


Younger please...

But that all women's university does intrigue me :heh:


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

Sasori they all carry peppero spray.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 17, 2012)

Spica said:


> Sasori, you're a Londoneeer?
> 
> Me, you and Enno in the same country?


But not for long the future, is coming on, is coming on, is coming on..


----------



## Sasori (Jan 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Sasori they all carry peppero spray.


Great. I like my pussy with a hint of pepper.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

Sasori I'm gonna see you on the news aren't I?


----------



## Sasori (Jan 17, 2012)

I think everyone that knows I'm going has said that in some way.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 17, 2012)

Graeme said:


> As if anyone in the Kpop music scene really could?



Lol some K-pop vocalists could probably match up if they are fluent in English , can understand the lyrics and sing with the same emotions .


----------



## Spica (Jan 17, 2012)

Hust: Who in Kpop has a 5 octave mezzo soprano voice? That can't be trained. CAN'T BE TAMED (bad reference to a bad Miley Cyrus song)


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 17, 2012)

Sooo had my interview today and about halfway through he asks me my availability. This is sorta how it went...

Bob (I'm pretty sure that's his name): So what times would you be available?
Me: Oh well on weekdays after 6 and I'm available anytime on the weekends.
Bob: 6? Uh...you can go now.
Me: But...but I'm available on the weekends 
Bob: Everyone's available on the weekends.
Me:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 17, 2012)

Charice is overrated.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 17, 2012)

Spica said:


> Hust: Who in Kpop has a 5 octave mezzo soprano voice? That can't be trained. CAN'T BE TAMED (bad reference to a bad Miley Cyrus song)



I should have said K-music instead of K-pop but belting notes doesn't always mean you're a great singer IMO .

Just feel that is an unfair comparison to say Charice > K-pop when she hasn't sang anything in Korean I believe .


----------



## koguryo (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't really know about Elementary/Middle/High schools of Korea.  I do know that of it had 'Foreign' in the name it's supposed to be a good school.


----------



## Spica (Jan 17, 2012)

Hustler said:


> I should have said K-music instead of K-pop but belting notes doesn't always mean you're a great singer IMO .
> 
> Just feel that is an unfair comparison to say Charice > K-pop when she hasn't sang anything in Korean I believe .



I agree. I think a unique voice is also important for great singers. Charice can easily hit high tones but she doesn't have the unique sound to her  

Which is also why I don't really stan opera singers.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 17, 2012)

Korean people were at registration today, I was sorta happy because I knew I was the only one on staff who could say their names right.  

I was tempted to call one of the guys oppa to see how he would react. 



Rain's Angel said:


> Charice is overrated.



This.  Not in a negative way, but the reaction that I think Hye-run had to her and Luna was unnecessary.  Luna tried singing the song Charice had sang, and her mic wasn't tuned correctly as of course she wasn't expected to sing I believe.  Thus the comedian lady told her something along the lines that you need a talent like Charice to become international.  

The only real claim to fame the girl has atm in the US is Glee, and a few viral videos.  She's talented, but it's really only because she can belt it, making Whitney Houston and Celine Dion songs seem like cake.  

Either way Luna has as much ability to make it as Charice does. Hyerun was totally out of line when saying that


----------



## Spica (Jan 17, 2012)

^Agree in the way that they overreacted too much to her. It's like in a manga/drama where you have these unrealistic unreachable people, like the God's gift to the world prodigies everywhere. Even I had to facepalm abit there. 

Speaking of making it in America, here's WG's second trailer for their film coming up in February!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rRZPScJYdc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

WHITEBLONDE-SOHEE. There's a girl no one expects to hit the high notes but look how far she's got, the cutiepie. 

FO SHIZZLE.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 17, 2012)

oh god that looks terrible 

i'm gonna watch it though.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh dear god !

The Baby soul + Yoo Jia song is so awesome , such strong lesbian vibes but they keep throwing in "boy" which is confusing as hell . 

Baby Soul could be solo and i'll stan the hell out of them as long as they keep releasing songs like this .

Always so awesome live 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwUxSek9Gss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 17, 2012)

So what does everyone think about WG doing a Nickelodeon movie?  I'm just curious how the response will be since in Korea they're general Pop and the targeted age group is pretty much all ages but mostly those under 30.  By doing a Nick movie they're going to be considered a group developed for kids and their audience will be kids 7-14ish, and the WG members are all 19+... Yubin is going on like 25 now?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 17, 2012)

Agree with what you said Cara , it's awkward as hell to me . JYP said himself that he lost about 9 million dollars trying to get WG to make in USA . 

I don't know why he's still bothering tbh , go to Europe JYP .

Minzy slayed this 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CcLJYeGWZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jan 17, 2012)

WG are going the teen pop route. Awkward but Yubin's got nothing on the High School Musical crew that played teenagers despite all of them being above 20. Ashley Tisdale was already 25 or something, I think. 

I'm gonna watch but if this is how Kpop and WG are gonna get introduced to the mainstream audience (although nickteen targets, well, teens) then they will have big difficulties ridding off the Nickpop-label for the rest of their careers. The same thing goes to other Kpop-acts trying to hit it off in America after this (if this film gets successful).


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 17, 2012)

Epic Taengoo always doing activities her way...!


----------



## Hustler (Jan 17, 2012)

^ 

Life is complete!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 17, 2012)

Just saw the routine the dangerous boys have to do for the comp...damn! 

Much harder than the The Boys choreography...

--------------

*EDIT:* From my observations their ranks in current dance skills are:

1. Kim Hui Hoon (Goddess Taeyeon kid)
2. Kyung Gyu (Angry kid)
3. Seong Hwan (Rapper kid)
4. Hwang Yong Hyun (Excuses Kid)
5. Gu Ji Soo (Doesnt talk kid)

3 and 4 is kind of interchangeable since I dont see enough of them to gauge who is better.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 17, 2012)

Hohoho, look what I stumbled on tumblr:



posts 

And these are just awesome

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZRBuF7YDm7s[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ii8PMOmoNHg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 17, 2012)

CANNOT UNSEE

Naked Taengoo is disturbing

edit: do want the entirety of 8bit Let it Rain, it sounded like an actual 8 bit rpg song


----------



## Spica (Jan 17, 2012)

Isn't that mormon porn or something, lol.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 18, 2012)

Angela is so cute lol , she must have went to some really good surgeons 

Anyone know what the other member of route0 is doing these days?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLgSXFkBDmk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jan 18, 2012)

So there's a controversy about some Superstar K3 member tweeting about IU & Taeyang.



			
				SOompi said:
			
		

> Do Dae Yoon of “Superstar K3” has decided to close his Twitter account regarding his recent Tweets about singer, IU and Big Bang member, Taeyang. He had stirred up a lot of controversy with his Tweets made over the past 24 hours. Dae Yoon also offered an apology to fans for his comments.Earlier, Do Dae Yoon had made a Tweet in response to IU’s comment about her “not liking handsome men,” “IU-ssi, I’m not handsome. What about me? How do I look to you?”After that Tweet he had apparently gotten word that IU’s “ideal type” was that of Big Bang’s Taeyang (Dong Yong Bae). He began directing his Tweets to Taeyang asking for his help, “Sunbaenim! (Veteran) I’m a big fan! I would like to be a talented dancer like you, where should I start? Oh and of course Happy New Year and all the best to you sunbaenim!”Not long after the first he wrote another post about how to get IU’s attention, “Once I am able to dance as well as Young Bae sunbaenim, IU-ssi will definitely change to wanting Do Dae Yoon, hehehe!”He followed up by saying, “Hey, I can dance like Youngbae. IU, change your gaze toward Do Dae Yoon.”It didn’t take long at all for his comments to soon catch the attention of Netizens. They responded to Do Dae Yoon’s Tweets, “Do Dae Yoon must really like IU,” “It was just a mistake,” “It’s pretty funny,” “You spoke out of turn,” “We probably shouldn’t tell Big Bang’s Taeyang,” and “If Taeyang isn’t that handsome…then what does that make me?”Within a few hours of writing about idols IU and Taeyang, Do Dae Yoonmade a post to his Twitter account saying, “A lot of things have been going on lately. I apologize to both IU and Taeyang’s fans, I’m sorry.” He added to his apology with a final Tweet, “This will be the last Tweet for a while since I’m closing my Twitter. Tweet, Tweet! Rest.”


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Jan 18, 2012)

Sica and Hyo look soo..alienish?

Taengo with an ear ring , gorgeous!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 18, 2012)

They look so elegant...I wish Yuri would have a go at the brownish-blonde hair again though.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hustler (Jan 18, 2012)

As I said before regarding Charice , anyone who could speak fluent English and can sing with emotion can match up . Here is a good example 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVvwW8rnXjo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 18, 2012)

Tohoshinki will release a new song on 3/14, The title of the song is "Still"

 jelly though of everyone who went to the tone concert arg.

i think they may have performed it at the concert though but i'm not sure. i'll have to check when i get home


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 18, 2012)

flawless voice, gorgeous singing, perfect ost track rly ;_;


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

Charice is probably alittle overrated but her rendition of Telephone on Glee was fucking awesome, much better than Rachel.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2012)

^well she can definitely blow and pop song out of the water XD  

I dislike most of Rachel/Lea's songs lately (though i've only watched 4 episodes of season 3)  because her voice is so much more suited for Broadway.  which makes sense for obvious reasons lol

and lol I just realized that we rarely ever see soshi with earrings, cause of course you can't really perform with them on...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

Their image has drastically changed since Boys.


----------



## Spica (Jan 18, 2012)

So Rainbow and A is doing great in Japan. #3 on Weekly Oricon and their belly dance is well received. I think they would've faired better if they just promoted in sailor fuku. Especially with a song like A.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh yeah, watching Dangerous Boys reminded me what type of store would you go to buy those lifts/padding that you put on the insoles of your shoes...?

I never knew those things existed till it was Korean variety shows that mentioned Kpop girls wear them often...


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 18, 2012)

It came today.

the cd and pictures are really beautiful. i love the packaging


----------



## 8ghosts (Jan 18, 2012)

hyomin kissing some random actor 

I thought it was going to be Lee Jang Woo


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 18, 2012)

8ghosts said:


> hyomin kissing some random actor
> 
> I thought it was going to be Lee Jang Woo



[YOUTUBE]eBltzmj_1NM[/YOUTUBE]
Where's Sunny...!?!

Shes not gonna be happy, and shes got 8 girlfriends to back her up!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 18, 2012)

Japanese Fortune Tellers predict luckiest Hallyu Stars of this year
1. Kevin (U-Kiss)
2. Kim Jung Ah (After School)
3. Lee Jong Hyun (CNBLUE)
4. Seungri (Big Bang)
5. G-Dragon (Big Bang)
6. Qri (T-ara)
7. Lee Jae Jin (FT Island)
8. Song Seung Hyun (FT Island)
9. Sooyoung (SNSD)
10. Nana (After School)
11. Lee Jung Shin (CNBLUE)
12. Lizzy (After School)
13. Kim Jun (T-max)
14. Lee Jun Ho (2PM)
15. Kiseop (U-Kiss)


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 18, 2012)

i believe it 

these guys are gorgeous.

pledi boys Minhyun (18) and Aaron (19)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 18, 2012)

aaron looks like g.o.


----------



## Spica (Jan 18, 2012)

Speaking of people with the name Aaron, what happened to the boyband with the Canadian guy? The white dude. If his name is Aaron.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2012)

Commander Swag?


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 18, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> Commander Swag?



Swag general.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 18, 2012)

Speaking of swag, super_swagger posted this on some forum I stumbled upon:


> I won't give any numbers or clues I'll talk straight to the point. And give you all info's:
> 
> Here it goes:
> Kr*stal: She's the type who goes for it. And she doesn't give a damn about what people will say about her. But unfortunately when SM found out that she was dating they did talk to her and her parents. Then told her to be careful or else. She also has been spotted drinking at some one fine bar in SK and when she's out of the country shes always out of her room and goes somewhere else. And have some fine time with her someone. And she's very possessive and at one point she talked to one of the members of another girl group and she did have a not so fine convo with that girl.
> ...



And apparently Jessica introduced Yuri to Amber, and the two dated.

Yup.


----------



## Spica (Jan 19, 2012)

If those are true... 

Amber looks exactly like my old classmate from high school. Lesbian as well and dang, she was at it with five girls at once. 

And lol at Yuri doing yuri.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 19, 2012)

Adachi said:


> And apparently Jessica introduced Yuri to Amber, and the two dated.
> 
> Yup.



Noooooo...!

Not my Yuri....


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2012)

Adachi said:


> Speaking of swag, super_swagger posted this on some forum I stumbled upon:
> 
> 
> And apparently Jessica introduced Yuri to Amber, and the two dated.
> ...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

i rarely buy these info tbh, these f(x) rumors are way too far fetched


----------



## Sasori (Jan 19, 2012)

KOREA TODAY GG ^ (use bro)


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 19, 2012)

Ah so cheap and a poster to!!
might buy.

very unflattering.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 19, 2012)

i just spam Jessica on my tumblr, check dem out! keekek *link @ siggy


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2012)

Weird observation but the way Yuri stands is hot

Anyone watching SMA? link please?

Nvm , Secret just won Bongsang but i'm not really happy about it since everyone is getting one so it doesn't seem that special


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Sas it was nice knowing. I'll try to come to you trial if I can:33

I wrote a huge ass Kara rumours post but then the internet seemed to crash, God doesn't want you to know so I can't fight god.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Sas it was nice knowing. I'll try to come to you trial if I can:33
> 
> I wrote a huge ass Kara rumours post but then the internet seemed to crash, God doesn't want you to know so I can't fight god.



SPILL IT!!!

Summary will be nice


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

Hust: ralph lauren

ngl, I'm surprised Secret aren't gonna win anything huge like daesang or anything because they dominated 2011 but I guess the limit of a small company shows.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Hust: ralph lauren
> 
> ngl, I'm surprised Secret aren't gonna win anything huge like daesang or anything because they dominated 2011 but I guess the limit of a small company shows.



Thank you!

Rookies : A-pink , Boyfriend & B1A4 sofar .

This is also SM domination , don't see any JYP or YG artists except Miss A


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

JYP didn't really have a good promo year in 2011, 2PM (biggest artist) outsold digitally by Secret & T-ara, album side defeated by Kim Hyun Joong.

only 3 rookie wins lol. surprised Dalshabet didn't win, they probably didn't show.

really the awards shows are about the performances & Daesang, if you show up you get an award no matter what.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2012)

True! 

It's such a shame we never get to see the big guns gunning for the Daesang , the closest we got was Soshi vs 2ne1 .

That's a fugly ass rug Hyo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

omg yes finally an A Pink perf that showcases their vocal talent.

they are not great dancers, idk why they kept doing that horrible remix ver with the dance break on the shows (whoever remixes for them also needs to be fired, their remixes are terrible)


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2012)

Ahem didn't really like that version aswell tbh 

Eunji slaying like a boss though , she does it effortlessly


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

I probably like this perf a lot more because they promoted using a horrible remix ver of My My for like a month.

plus i die for acoustic vers ;o;


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Lol 2PM got wrecked digitally by Secret and T-ara. 

Kara post was basically:

Hara: Dates alot and since her parents are far and is known to party, esp during their days when DSP didn't are that much. The only reason the story with Joker came out was because they both went to a not so family place and DSP and Cube conceded on just revealing them dating, apparently her and Joker aren't really dating, just for name sakes since the response wasn't bad.

Cole: Alot of female idols don't like her because she's close to everyone's Oppas, also Jinwoon two timed her with Hara

Also is Bisexual.

Ham: Wants to quit being an idol actually, wants to be an early housewife. Is supposedly dating an idol for years but Kara fans don't talk about it.

Jiyoung: Troll, bully and spoilt, aka Taemin syndrome. But her father is known to be a bit of a control freak.

Gyrui: Depressed and forever alone. Suffers from alot of health issues. Has a controlling mother and rumours with SS501 and Suju members. I like to think she's in a gay affair with Eunjung.

I actually have a long ass list of rumours I copied from another site if you guys want it.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2012)

Jinwoon?? thought it was Seungri 

Yeh Ham seems very mysterious . I remember when fans were saying it's Kyuhyun .

Eunjung x Gyul though , do want and more!

Expecting "Super Junior's manners attracts netizens" article from AKP soon lol . With netizens comments going "Wish oppa would hold my dress" , "Suju oppas are always well mannered " .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

I remember hearing that Jinwoon and Nicole were in an on/off relationship and they eventually broke up 

i won't be surprised tho, they're pretty awkward with each other

enno post a list, I find kpop rumors hilar a lot of the time lol.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2012)

JIEUN + PIANO = GREATEST THING EVER!

Damn it didn't last long


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

omg Jieun you talented girl what can you not do (except dance rly well)


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Seungri's a noona killer, him and Hara possibly but no Nicole.

Ham is linked with SM idols, it's an older idol that's for sure, could be Kyu but isn't he in some weird love pentagon with Vic?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

> B.A.P - “WARRIOR (1st Single)”
> 1. Burn it up (intro)
> 2. WARRIOR
> 3. UNBREAKABLE
> 4. 비밀연애 (Feat. 송지은 of SECRET)



thought they'd debut with a mini but this is good.

yes gilme can get it, so glad Clover won something


----------



## Adachi (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow, are Secret's live performances usually this good? They didn't sound out of breath at all.

And who are the hiphop people performing right now?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Some of this sounds crazy but here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> alright so what should i tell you first, oh lawd lol
> lets just start with some love gossip
> 
> apparently junho, junsu, chansung and wooyoung were all dating during heartbeat promotions. wooyoung was apparently dating seungyeon from kara (LOLZ)
> ...


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2012)

Seungri is so boss . Goes for anyone and everyone , isn't afraid of anything  . 

He uses the Big Bang name well .

Eh I see Changmin x Victoria stans more tbh


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

Adachi said:


> Wow, are Secret's live performances usually this good? They didn't sound out of breath at all.
> 
> And who are the hiphop people performing right now?



yes they're usually great live. unless it's on a really tough week or period for them (like that month when Hyosung got injured).

Clover.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2012)

> junsu from tvxq also dated taeyeon pre-debut, but nows shes been dating leeteuk for quite a while (2 years i think)
> 
> khuntoria was real, but vic is dating changmin since may
> 
> ...



I've heard these ones often and I wouldn't be surprised if they were true since they don't seem that farfetched

Also the Soshi & Taec thing , I don't think he dated 3 of them . The girls don't seem dumb enough to let a guy go through 3 girls , if true though then so much for Soshi bond .


----------



## Adachi (Jan 19, 2012)

Seriously, most of these "rumours" are just ridiculous; people just look for any form of intimacy, no matter how insignificant, between an artist and another one and declare it as fact.

Damn, this presenter chick is hot.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

Hyuna one sounds rly fake & crazy, girl was 14 when she debuted, I really doubt it.

Sunhwa & Junho rumor might be true tho, heard that one a few times.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

The crazy one is Siwon and Donghae and I dislike all Hyuna rumours:X


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2012)

Also i'd legit murder someone if Taengo + Ewteuk ends up being true.

Iu is too adorable!


----------



## Adachi (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't know why but I was expecting IU to fall again on her way to the stage. 

Wearing shades in an indoor stadium, such swag.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

What are you guys watching?

I really need to revise lol.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> What are you guys watching?
> 
> I really need to revise lol.



Seoul Music Awards

RA posted the link on the previous page 

Ada : Did you say the presenter chick is hot? It's Suzy


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

I really want to watch them

But must hold on, only have one more paper to go.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

I think Adachi meant the presenter who presented 4minute/Beast/IU's awards? correct me if I'm wrong tho.

Baek Ji Young getting fan shouts ♥ release more osts please, most of them are flawless


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

She's not legal yet Adachi:ho


----------



## Adachi (Jan 19, 2012)

No, not Suzy, I meant the chick with the dude that presented awards to 4minute, IU, and BEAST.

Nice song by Baek Ji Young.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I really want to watch them
> 
> But must hold on, only have one more paper to go.



Lol okay , your Kara babies are waiting . Damn they look good in Black .

Ada & RA : My bad , missed that bit


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

They look really hot

Also I'd do them all. Which is like the biggest compliment you can give to a Kpop group:33


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

Ada, this is Baek Ji Young


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Lol adachi


----------



## Adachi (Jan 19, 2012)

Silly me, you're right, sorry. I often get the two mixed up due the common "Young" in their names. 

Damn why lag during Hyuna and back up dancers time? I blame SOPA for this!


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2012)

Seo In Young



Ennoea said:


> They look really hot
> 
> Also I'd do them all. Which is like the biggest compliment you can give to a Kpop group:33



You just waited till Jing turned legal , didn't you?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't feel like a creepy Leetuek wannabe anymore.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

Jing just turned legal yesterday sneaky enno.

lots of notable female idols turning legal this year, everyone counting down to Krystal's, Suzy's, Sulli's & Sohyun's birthdays


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Is Krystal turning legal already


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

we have about 8-9 months to go till she's legal I think.

I'm turning legal this year too lol, feels weird.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

oh I thought Soshi was performing, turns out the stream is just playing the MBC Gayos Perf until commercial break is over


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Tara getting 2 hours sleep, i'd probably kill people. How do they do it. Jiyeon just must be dying, esp now she's filming Dream High 2.

CCM are just cunts.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

CCM is horrible really. Soyeon & Hyomin doing musicals rn + Eunjung still filming a cable drama (Queen Insook?) and WGM.

not to mention filming like 1000 MVs for one song.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2012)

And Japanese promotions plus a tv show called T-ara and the boys or whatever , not sure if finished though 

Jung sisters singing Tik Tok lyrics is kinda awkward

Best Beast song


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

really love this song.

Cube should start giving Kikwang less lines and more to Dongwoon/Doojoon, you can clearly hear the effects of smoking in his voice rly


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2012)

I wonder if Junhyung can see anything 

Dongwoon definitely deserves more lines , he has improved tons


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

i'm pretty sure there's gonna be a Troublemaker perf after this, Hyunseung with a headset instead of the hand mic the rest of the guys have

lmao junhyung that was so awkward, suddenly pointing to the fans waiting for them to shout the rap out  then an awkward silence ohgod


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2012)

Ham tripped

Kara bongsang  

Fei & Jia so precious , holding hands and throwing each other away


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

lunar new year is so close already, this month is flying by.

streamer keeps playing Jessica's newest OST over the boring parts lol

Shin Young Jae your voice~ *melts*


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2012)

Is that Sica's OST? I was wondering where it was coming from

My friend performing , ugh such awesome vocalists 

Goddess of Korea!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

get some details about the korean stars from Youngjae Hust, I can't believe you got his contact and don't give us great updates.

this ver of Good Day is cute. Suits IU really


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> get some details about the korean stars from Youngjae Hust, I can't believe you got his contact and don't give us great updates.
> 
> this ver of Good Day is cute. Suits IU really



The guy barely speaks a word of English lol and it's creepy sending text messages  

I'm just happy I got to meet a celeb

So looks like Soshi is gona win Daesang . Didn't T-ara and IU do better digitally?? do they take album sales into count aswell?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

T-ara damn. you guys were just at M!Countdown like an hour ago.

HYOYEON GETS TO TALK OMG


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

why are all the girls wearing trackpants then Min gets a skirt that special snowflake 

karadise time


----------



## Chloe (Jan 19, 2012)

Spica said:


> So Rainbow and A is doing great in Japan. #3 on Weekly Oricon and their belly dance is well received. I think they would've faired better if they just promoted in sailor fuku. Especially with a song like A.


Fuck yes. I hope they make it big in Japan and flop in Korea.
They're one of the few groups that I approve of moving to Japan.


Rain's Angel said:


> Cube should start giving Kikwang less lines and more to Dongwoon/Doojoon, you can clearly hear the effects of smoking in his voice rly


This.
I remember saying this once on Tumblr and got bashed by b2uties.
I was like "Dude, we're a part of the same fandom. What the fuck?" 

Same thing happened when I pointed out that Kikwang's cockiness is what got him kicked out of JYP.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2012)

Seungii most popular 



 The Streamer is epic , played Soshi over Suju speech

 Now he/she is playing "Party rock" over Lovey dovey performance


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

this streamer rocks rly  what a troll


----------



## Chloe (Jan 19, 2012)

Great, now I'm curious to actually watch it 

Yoseob during The Boys


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 19, 2012)

New boy group B.A.P has just revealed that their debut single will be called ?WARRIOR?!

On January 19th, their agency TS Entertainment remarked, ?The MV teaser to ?WARRIOR? will be released tonight at midnight.?

?WARRIOR? was composed by Kang Jiwon and Kim Kibum, whose previous works include SECRET?s ?Magic?, ?Madonna?, ?Shy Boy?, ?Starlight Moonlight?, as well as Bang & Zelo?s ?Never Give Up?.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 19, 2012)

B.A.P teaser.
Fuck yes.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

yes nell teaser


----------



## Chloe (Jan 19, 2012)

B.A.P teaser is flawless.
Stanning them so fucking hard.
Fuck everything.
Just ditch the blonde gang thing and I'm good.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

SME should take some lessons. This one teaser showed us MORE of what we could expect from BAP then all EXO teasers did seriously. Every EXO teaser is just lame dancing in a box.

fuck, this is mean, but I really hope EXO is a flop tbh, I pray BAP slays them. Most people in K-Pop fandom automatically stan a Big 3 Group, this is why I always find it awesome that a smaller company group makes it big.

and EXO is supposedly debuting with a Full Album.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 19, 2012)

SM is overestimating themselves.
Debuting with a full album? Oh god.
Just leave SM to stroke its own ego for a while.

B.A.P has so many people them for ages now, and pretty much every BBC is stanning them already


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2012)

previous link is private, TSENT uploaded theirs now


----------



## Chloe (Jan 19, 2012)

You can watch it in 3D.
So glad I have 3D glasses from the movies


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

> So looks like Soshi is gona win Daesang . Didn't T-ara and IU do better digitally?? do they take album sales into count aswell?



I have no idea what is going on but WG, IU, T-ara did better from girl idols. I'm pretty sure Leessang did better aswell. 

That Nell teaser is fucking awesome, I love it. BAP sounds good too. EXO is just horrible, if they were impressive then I'd it would be worth all those teasers but they don't even dance as well as Shinee which SM seems to be ignoring.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 19, 2012)

jesus fucking christ

i hate us too


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Seriously Cara it's so annoying. I hope it comes back on because you can't arrest people for stuff like this, it's illegal.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, I'd say almost all of the Outskirts Trading section is now gone because of this. I used MU for EVERYTHING there.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Everyone uses MU for everything, it's all just poof gone. Rather depressing.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2012)

you should use MF for music it's much easier


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Para tomorrow we wake up and MF will be gone too.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 19, 2012)

slowpoke moment: I just noticed Nu Shoes is all in English.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

So I'm depressed that MU is gone so I'll just spam stuff.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Suhoon (Jan 19, 2012)

sobbing and laughing. this isn't PS either.

i can't rn.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Why is Tiffany so obsessed with looking like a doll?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 19, 2012)

From what year are those pics with soshi on some summer/island vacation...?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 19, 2012)

^those pic are some the Holiday Photobook! took place in Japan i guess since its a Japan photobook.

and about your question summer/island vacation should be the Paradise in Phuket


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 19, 2012)

> Live-action version for "Aiore" with a K-Idol in a dress! Daikoku Danji's Karam is so cute!


i can't. live action oh lord. please tell me that was just a picture or is he really going to be acting the live action for this.

I can't calm my shit.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 19, 2012)

This coulda been me if SOPA passes:
( In Jail ) 
-Me: what r u here for? 
-Random guy: you know, I killed a few ppl here & there, u?
-Me: u know downloaded SNSD songs, performances here and there.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 19, 2012)

oh shit, looks like heechul and sungjong have some competition


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 19, 2012)

So young, not even 60.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 19, 2012)

Ren is younger and prettier than me 

Poor Junsu.
R.I.P Junsu's dad


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 19, 2012)

Noda. B said:


> oh shit, looks like heechul and sungjong have some competition



(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ Dis group so pretty

but they already have a sungjong sorta look a like.


oh my god. ooh-h my god 
he really is acting in this live action movie


> “Daikoku Danji’s Karam is so cute! Was that the first time you dressed like that?”
> 
> “Ai wo Utau Yori Ore ni Oborero!”, the first live-action movie from the popular comic with the same name will have the KPOP idol Daikoku Danji’s Karam and the first role from the young actress Ohno Ito. That will be Karam’s first time in a movie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler (Jan 20, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Expecting "Super Junior's manners attracts netizens" article from AKP soon lol . With netizens comments going "Wish oppa would hold my dress" , "Suju oppas are always well mannered " .







> This is one of the reason why I love my boys. They know how to RESPECT people, and they have a thing called "MANNERS". No, they're not trying to get attention. Isn't it obvious that they are SINCERE? I'm very proud of them. You haters are the one that are trying to get a damn attention. >.< LOL SRSLY GROW UP PLEASE.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 20, 2012)

quite an impressive family resume you got thar krystal


----------



## Hustler (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol i'm pretty sure she was just making fun of Sica

Father : Athletic
Mother : Athletic
Krystal : Athletic
Jessica : ....


----------



## 8ghosts (Jan 20, 2012)

Suhoon said:


> Ah so cheap and a poster to!!
> might buy.
> 
> 
> ...



yoona's feet

can not unsee

edit: pic did not show up in the quote at first


----------



## Spica (Jan 20, 2012)

MU is down  If they take down Putlocker, 4share and Mediafire I'm going to die. 

Stupid Old People of America. This is a worse than China since they turn a blind eye to piracy. Focus on getting your country of shit, Congress before passing laws about things you don't know anything about, incompetent dinosaurs. 

I know that they try their shit in Norway sending money-claims to Internet-companies and try to get them to release the IP-addresses to people downloading.  Thank god Telenor just redirect the letters to the shredder. I hope the rest of the world protest, not just individuals and companies but other governments because this law tramples on every state's sovereignty. US law has no place in other countries. 



NudeShroom said:


> slowpoke moment: I just noticed Nu Shoes is all in English.



You're not the only one.  Everyone were mindblown when they looked up their lyrics.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Though shes been hinting that for a while I guess.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

It's ridiculous that a shitty court in Virginia is able to arrest people in other countries. There are so many sovereignty issues it's not even funny. Also the BBC is ignoring it, they gave it a 10 second news time. Fucking bullshit.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

That guy looks like a girl

Lol Suju were just trying to look up her dress


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 20, 2012)

REN LOOKS LIKE A PRETTIER RAINA.

Ughhhh horrible day at school but glad its over!!! Whoo Chinese New Year!


----------



## Chloe (Jan 20, 2012)

Why did someone on Omona point out he looks like Raina.

I can't stan him now tbh I really don't give a darn about Pledis Boys


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 20, 2012)

I think it was me that posted that


----------



## Chloe (Jan 20, 2012)

You're forgiven because I like you


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 20, 2012)

the person with the e-young icon?  then thats me.

Pledis Boys are all younger than me except Aaron what is this. no stanning from me


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

Now you know how we feel RA


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 20, 2012)

this sucks I can't believe k-pop people i might like will be younger than me now, can u just debut legal people companies!?!?

well teen top were already out there but I don't rly care for them


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 20, 2012)

I want to say age is just a number

but only sasori is strong enough to follow through with that xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol Sasori. I hope his trip goes well and he's not that creepy in rl.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm sure Sasori is actually shy and sweet irl.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 20, 2012)

> ATTENTION ELF!! PLEASE VOTE FOR OUR SUPER JUNIOR OPPAS IN SINGERS YOUD LIKE TO PERFORM IN LONDON 2012 OLYMPICS. THEY'RE RUNNING BEHIND, THEY'RE NOW NUMBER 2  NEXT TO A DIGITAL SINGER HATSUNE MIKU. DONT LET THAT CARTOON STEAL OUR OPPAS OPPURTUNITY TO SHINE. THEY TOTALLY DESERVE THIS OPENING PERFORMANCE MORE THAN SOME COMPUTERIZED SINGER. COME ON ELF LETS VOTE! JUST PUT IN GOOGLE SEARCH: "SINGERS YOUD LIKE TO PERFORM IN LONDON 2012 OLYMPICS."



 

I hope Hatsune Miku wins, I would really like to see how that plays out.

Either way if it doesn't, they'll probably default to Suju.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 20, 2012)

Graeme said:


> I'm sure Sasori is actually shy and sweet irl.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

> THEY TOTALLY DESERVE THIS OPENING PERFORMANCE MORE THAN SOME COMPUTERIZED SINGER.



Don't Suju title tracks use heavy autotune?

But seriously noone from these lot is opening Olympics, Kpop stans need to stop living in a bubble.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 20, 2012)

Tbh Rebecca Black has more of a chance of opening up the Olympics than a K-pop group



> Pledis Boys are all younger than me except Aaron what is this. no stanning from me



Sometimes I feel like Ewteuk's best friend


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

We have a million UK acts, Suju and Rebecca Black can gtfo.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> We have a million UK acts, Suju and Rebecca Black can gtfo.



The Wanted or One direction?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol noone likes them outside of tweeny girls. I mean Radiohead and Adele.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

You forgot the Saturdays Hust.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 20, 2012)

No offence but what's up with the British and liking bands with no talent ?

Don't listen to The Saturdays tbh


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't believe it Hust. Noone likes the Wanted and One Direction outside of teen girls, and even then they don't sell well at all. Saturday's have never even had a hit, they're just part of big companies who have money to spend. They'll sell for a week and then just disappear off charts. They're more known in the press for being drunk and dating than for their music.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't care for them tbh and yeh I could tell only teens stan them hard .

I don't know how X-factor is a successful show when they've had one really successful contestant in past how many years . Money is money I guess.

Janghyun enlisting next year , does he compose the Sunny Hill songs?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

> I don't know how X-factor is a successful show when they've had one really successful contestant in past how many years . Money is money I guess.



Best time slot on TV and it's been on for years, it's only really got really big in the last 2-3 years. People watch it to make fun, noone takes the show seriously thus them having no one really make it big off the show except for JLS.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Best time slot on TV and it's been on for years, it's only really got really big in the last 2-3 years. People watch it to make fun, noone takes the show seriously thus them having no one really make it big off the show except for JLS.



JLS??? I liked them during the X-factor but they've been mediocre after that .

Only Leona did well and then god knows what happened


----------



## Spica (Jan 20, 2012)

I've been in England for almost six months and what I've noticed is, there's always at least one X-factor episode (rerun, American/Canadian ver or whatever) on TV a day. It's ridiculous.


Oh and English people do drink as much tea as TV say they do but they don't really think about it as a tea party.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

Tea's awesome

Leona was a great singer but her career is crap.



> I've been in England for almost six months and what I've noticed is, there's always at least one X-factor episode (rerun, American/Canadian ver or whatever) on TV a day. It's ridiculous.



Fucking ITV2 is hated by everyone for a reason. I swear we're a nation obsessed with TV.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Spica (Jan 20, 2012)

BIGGU BANGU is coming out with Korean AND Jap Albums? 



Ennoea said:


> Tea's awesome
> 
> Leona was a great singer but her career is crap.
> 
> ...



Yes you are. Eastenders, Made in Chelsea, X-Factor, everyone's talking about it yadda yadda You are also very big on eating mushrooms and tuna  

I think Leona was good but she was annoying people to no end with Keep Bleeding and people just stopped paying attention to her and her career lay dead. 

I've never really got into her because at that age I found Keep Bleeding a stupidly named song. Nice voice but makes me think about periods.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

I blame the shit press like the Sun for hyping up crap like Essex and what not, just so eager to do anything to force it down people's throats.

Okay Cara I promise the Pimp will be uploaded by tomorrow, cross my heart.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 20, 2012)

> Double A's new single is coming out in 11 days.




good. i need more hoik and fabulous woo.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 20, 2012)

> I've never really got into her because at that age I found Keep Bleeding a stupidly named song. Nice voice but makes me think about periods.





I hope B.A.P's song is similar to the teaser , Bang & Zelo trolled everyone .


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 20, 2012)

musicbank in paris next week.

[YOUTUBE]Dgxt38s5gg8[/YOUTUBE]
awesome.


btw. i have a kpop club at school now. We have the first three meetings planned out but i'm not sure what to do after those. any suggestions guys?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 20, 2012)

Hustler said:


> I don't care for them tbh and yeh I could tell only teens stan them hard .
> 
> I don't know how X-factor is a successful show when they've had one really successful contestant in past how many years . Money is money I guess.
> 
> Janghyun enlisting next year , does he compose the Sunny Hill songs?



He's enlisting end this month ;o; not all, but he writes some album tracks. Their title track is by the same guy who wrote the monster hits known as Abracadabra, Nagging & Good Day


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 20, 2012)

getting ready to buy tickets for Korean Music Festival 10 this April xD


----------



## Chloe (Jan 20, 2012)

Nicole's thighs...
**


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

> btw. i have a kpop club at school now. We have the first three meetings planned out but i'm not sure what to do after those. any suggestions guys?



I have no idea but probably some music sharing, discussions, learning dances and routines. Oh and spazzing over people creepily.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I have no idea but probably some music sharing, discussions, learning dances and routines. Oh and spazzing over people creepily.



 i don't think we'll spazz over people creepily.

What dances do you think i should start with?


----------



## Spica (Jan 20, 2012)

Suhoon said:


> musicbank in paris next week.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Dgxt38s5gg8[/YOUTUBE]
> awesome.
> ...



I've been reading club manga, lol and depending on how much effort you want to put into it:

Are the meetings weekly? If so do a weekly Kpop-review or something. Discuss the latests MVs, scandals, news etc.  And, like Enno said, learning dances. Some even have short Korean language sessions, I hear. And enjoy Korean cooking while watching Korean dramas. 

If you wanna take it all out, do activities to fund-raise a trip to Korea.  





Speaking of club, this made me think about when I was 7 and was the president of a kitten club  We would visit the local animal shelters to play with kittens or spazz over cute kitten-pics. We also did lots of kitten-research, loaned lots of cat-books from the library and discuss a "breed of the week", lol imagine 8 year olds having cat-breed fanwars.  Now, this was before the Internet.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

My Cat Oppa worked harder than yours so he deserves all the kitty treats.


----------



## Spica (Jan 20, 2012)

My oppar is a cream-coloured ragdoll kitten while yours is a wrinkly Manx.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 20, 2012)

Spica said:


> I've been reading club manga, lol and depending on how much effort you want to put into it:
> 
> Are the meetings weekly? If so do a weekly Kpop-review or something. Discuss the latests MVs, scandals, news etc.  And, like Enno said, learning dances. Some even have short Korean language sessions, I hear. And enjoy Korean cooking while watching Korean dramas.
> 
> ...



Yes  they're every monday.
I was thinking about doing that. one of my ideas is i'd have them watch inki/musicbank and we'd discuss lives good+bad.

Thank you for the ideas!


----------



## Chloe (Jan 20, 2012)

Sobbing at this



> Gyuri: We all went on a company trip and all the adults were drinking outside. Since Kara were all under 21, we were hanging out in a room. And an adult movie came on on TV. I blocked Nicole's eyes to protect her innocence! But Seungyeon was watching it with no problem at all and thought we were weird for making a big deal!
> Nicole: Seungyeon is very different from the way she appears.
> Seungyeon: Alright, I admit it. I did! Honestly, I was 20 at the time, and as you know by that age everyone knows about sex. And instead of being embarrassing, the movie was very corny.
> MC: What was the title?
> ...


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 20, 2012)

Their CEO never believed in it, but their success made him change his mind. Would like for them to be called Diadems, but who knows..


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)

SloGoob said:


> Sobbing at this



Gyuri is a total troll and I love how Seungyeon is always like wtf i'm 21, I've kissed guys and shit got a problem


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Suhoon (Jan 21, 2012)

any of you want 1411 kbps cd rips from TONE, love days, love parade, PARADISE, it b1a4, and Lee hyun's album?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2012)

I need Clazzi's new album, I heard it was released.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 21, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I need Clazzi's new album, I heard it was released.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 21, 2012)

holy crap yoona is seriously channeling some jooyeon vibes here


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PlushCream (Jan 21, 2012)

Hmm, seems straight here. I wanna gay friend to talk to lol (you know, KPop is known for the ships). Anyway, I'll be joining this thread once in a while. Pleased to meet cha'!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 21, 2012)

you'll find that most people that ship homosexual couples in k-pop are girls and most will freak if they are actually gay irl (unless it's with their OTPs)


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2012)

> Hmm, seems straight here. I wanna gay friend to talk to lol (you know, KPop is known for the ships). Anyway, I'll be joining this thread once in a while. Pleased to meet cha'!





There are plenty of curious people here, you'll be fine. We ship anything from Yongseo to Jessica with a cucumber.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 21, 2012)

I ship Hara/food and Nicole/food 

Min and CL pre-debut.
Cute.


----------



## Spica (Jan 21, 2012)

guise, I just woke up. been sleeping for 15 hours


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]nX4Ie13pbDc[/YOUTUBE]
not bad.
at least it doesn't hurt my eyes like the original one


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 21, 2012)

I like that it didn't shove a 'trying to look serious' Jiyeon down our throats. Cause I can't handle watching her chewing gum obnoxiously as a way to seem like a badass. And it had the improved Ryu chan, cause she should always have short hair.


So, better video.


----------



## Spica (Jan 21, 2012)

Hyomin looks fabulous. I love her sexy, mature vibes, not a lot of Korean women can pull it without looking "cutiepie trying to be adult".


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5AgYL22IO-8[/YOUTUBE]
 i like it


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 21, 2012)

Suhoon said:


> [YOUTUBE]nX4Ie13pbDc[/YOUTUBE]
> not bad.
> at least it doesn't hurt my eyes like the original one



The japanese at the beginning, even though I don't know what they're saying, it made me lol 

and damn, this hyomin > original roly poly


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 21, 2012)

Se7en's new mini album is really good.
even the remakes.
ug.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_gz8MQueVM[/YOUTUBE]

When did this group become decent?

This makes Syndrome look like literal shit.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 21, 2012)

I Like It is really good, I think losing one member helped the group? idk, I prefer Melanie's voice over their previous blonde main vocal. and the focus isn't 95% Tia now.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 21, 2012)

What member did they lose? Their wiki isn't updated.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 21, 2012)

Jaeyoon I think? One of the Korean members.  Apparently she's ill. 

I dunno about the member loss, but 4 is definitely the best way to make a group if they're strong enough.  In this situation the song and dance is 10x better.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 21, 2012)

kangta also has made a twitter: 

[YOUTUBE]TT3zmFE7pYo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 21, 2012)

the blonde (previously she was the main vocal). She's supposedly sick but idk, it's pretty clear she's not in anymore imo. They released a mini and she's in none of the songs and they mention them as a 4 member group now


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 21, 2012)

Fany and Yuri...lmao
they all fail 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYhGfltbY0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 21, 2012)

Apparently Mir made some rude comment about multi-cultural people or families? Bunch of people complaining on tumblr.

Edit: HUGE shock, more ignorant comments about dark skinned people. Time to hear the girls swear that oppa didn't mean it.


----------



## Spica (Jan 21, 2012)

^They did. "He's human! An idol is not perfect!" 

/multiculturalgirlinmulticulturalfamily -_-


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 21, 2012)

Found the video, don't wanna watch it all to see what happens

but then again, what did he say?

or time? blood tyrant

edit: so far he's said "how should i greet a dark skinned guy? a-yo, my daddy man?"

not to be one of the crazy fangirls... but that's not as bad as i expected.

i'll keep watching


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 22, 2012)

Boy groups need to be taught PR really... Seriously, filter what comes out of your mouth.

They seem to be more harsh with PR to girl groups, which is a good thing because female idols seem to filter themselves from saying anything offensive.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 22, 2012)

It's not that bad if it's the comment I think it was where he didn't know how to greet a dark skinned baby.  

He was joking, but it definitely wasn't appropriate for TV.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 22, 2012)

How I picture Korea/Koreans every time some racially ignorant stuff comes out


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 22, 2012)

so did anyone check out @ Best Buy closest to your yet?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 22, 2012)

Double post so excuse me 

I really do think we exaggerate a lot when idols stereotype something because we expect perfection from them and forget they're humans too. 

It's just full of double standards really since majority of the Western countries stereotype Asian people but it just gets buried since we racially abuse everyone and believe it's part of our culture .

Even I stereotype Asians at times saying "They can't drive " , "Their definition of fun is Karaoke and net cafe" when Srilankan's are probably just as bad at driving lol and I go to net cafe pretty much every day .


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 22, 2012)

Big Bang's Japanese album will be sold at 28th, march. It will be in 4 colors. Each of the album contains different things.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 22, 2012)

So they'll be promoting their Korean album for a month max? hm


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 22, 2012)

^unless they will release it early in the month

tbh i haven't really gotten any news for the korean one.
all the stuff coming out is for their jpn one


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBO4aH5TdBI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol that was cute.

Se7en's song was really good, I fucking love his songs. YG needs to take his finger out of GD's ass and promote him well.

As for Mir. Hust is completely right and people say the dumbest things, but on TV you have to think. Saying how would I greet a black baby is just pointless and moronic. The whole obsession with skin colour and being freaked about the colour black needs to end, for a country that loves hiphop/rnb they really shouldn't be so ignorant. But that's more a korean issue rather than some racism issue, you know Kpop fans will use this to shit on Mir though:/

Let's just look here, if I hang with some Asian kid I've known people to say the most hideously in appropriate things. Just look at it as a dumb thing and forget it, but people will use this against him till the end of time. It's about the person and intentions, Mir isn't a racist, he has a culture stereotype that Hollywood pushes itself, so if you want to blame anyone, blame American media and pop culture.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 22, 2012)

Personally, i feel that idols really need to learn to think about what they say on camera instead of letting their mouths run for the sake of variety.

I don't hold one ignorant comment against someone. Unless you totally fuck up and continuously make rude and offensive comments like Leeteuk then I take a lot of offense.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 22, 2012)

this is like REALLY late but here are my 2011 k-pop recs if you want any of the songs, just msg/PM me. I'll separate it into a few lists so it's easier. idek why i'm posting it but i'm in the mood lol. I have a hard time narrowing down faves so you get most of what I like.

be warned: i like ballads so most of my reccs will end up being ballads lol


*Spoiler*: _Idol Groups_ 





*After School:* Let's Step Up, Shampoo, Play Ur Love, 잘 지내고 있죠 (Are You Doing Ok?)
*Beast:* Fiction, On Rainy Days, Back to You, Lightless (Unplugged), Lights Go On Again (Full)
*Big Bang:* LOVE SONG, Stupid Liar, CAFE
*Brown Eyed Girls:* Sixth Sense, Hot Shot, La Bohme, 불편한 진실 (An Inconvenient Truth), Countdown (Interlude), Vendetta, Cleansing Cream
*C.N.BLUE:* Love Girl, 상상 (Imagine), I Don't Know Why, Lie, Don't Say Goodbye, 그래요 (Yes)
*Dalmation:* 그 남자는 반대 (The Man Opposed)
*f(x):* Hot Summer, Danger (Pinocchio), Dangerous, Beautiful Goodbye, Gangsta Boy, 좋아해도 되나요 (...Is It OK?)
*Girl's Day:* 반짝반짝 (Twinkle Twinkle)
*Infinite:* BTD (Before the Dawn), Can U Smile, 몰라 (I Don't Know), Hysterie, 내꺼하자 (BE MINE), Tic Toc, Julia, 파라다이스 (Paradise), 하얀 고백 (Lately)
*JYJ:* Get Out, In Heaven, 낙엽 (Fallen Leaves), 소년의 편지 (The Boy's Letter)
*KARA:* STEP, Rider, 따라와 (Follow Me), 나는.. (ing) (Acoustic), Dear Kamilia
*MBLAQ:* Cry, Mona Lisa, Stay, Rust
*Miss A:* 하나부터 열까지 (One to Ten), Goodbye Baby, Help Me, Love Alone, Goodbye Baby (Silver Mix)
*Nine Muses:* Figaro
*Rainbow:* To Me, Sweet Dream, Kiss (Acoustic), 너뿐 이라고 (I Said You're the One)
*Secret:* 샤이보이 (Shy Boy), No. 1, 별빛달빛 (Starlight Moonlight), 사랑은 MOVE (LOVE is MOVE), 웃지 좀 마 (Don't Laugh), Together, BASTARD, Neverland
*Sistar:* Girls Do It, MA BOY (4 Member Ver)
*SNSD:* The Boys, TRICK, Top Secret, OSCAR, 비타민 (VITAMIN)
*Sunny Hill:* 두근두근, 꼭두각시 (Puppetry), Midnight Circus, 기도 (Pray)
*T-ara:* Roly Poly, Cry Cry, Cry Cry (Ballad)
*TVXQ:* 아테나 (Athena), Maximum, 이것만은 알고 가 (Before U Go), Journey (feat. Seohyun)
*Wonder Girls:* G.N.O, Me, In, Stop!, Dear. Boy, Be My Baby (Ra.D Mix)
*ZE:A:* Heart for 2
*2NE1:* Lonely, UGLY
*2PM:* Electricity, Give It To Me, 영화처럼 (Like A Movie), Hot
*4Minute:* 4Minutes Left, 거울아 거울아 (Mirror Mirror), Heart to Heart, 모르는 척 (Pretend), 나쁘게 (Badly)





*Spoiler*: _Idol Solos/Subgroups/Collabs_ 





잊었나 (Have You Forgotten) - Kahi & Jungah (After School)
밤 하늘에 (Into the Night Sky) - AS RED
Take Me To The Place - Bekah (After School)
사랑하면 안될까 (Can't I Love You?) - Changmin & Jinwoon (2AM)
나 좀 봐줘 (One More Chance) - CSJH the Grace - Dana & Sunday
우리 사랑했잖아 (We Were In Love) - Davichi & T-ara
첫사랑 (First Love) - Donghae & Eunhyuk (Super Junior)
떴다 오빠 (Oppa, Oppa) - Donghae & Eunhyuk (Super Junior)
BABY DON'T CRY - Daesung (Big Bang)
내 꿈에서라도 (Even In My Dreams) - G.O (MBLAQ)
내겐 너니까 (Who You Are To Me) - Hyorin (Sistar)
A Bitter Day - Hyuna feat. G.NA & Junhyung
Because - Sunggyu (Infinite)
Crying - Infinite H (Hoya & Dongwoo) feat. Baby Soul
눈물이 넘쳐서 (Unstoppable Tears) - Jessica (SNSD)
걸어온다 (You Walking Towards Me) - Jinwoon (2AM)
Banmal Song - Yonghwa (C.N.BLUE)
롤러코스터 (Roller Coaster) - Kahi (After School)
별 (Star) - Minhyuk (C.N.BLUE)
지켜줄게 (I Will Protect You) - Jaejoong (JYJ)
뭘봐 (Close Ur Mouth) - M&D (Heechul & Jungmo)
Let It Go - Heo Young Saeng (SS501) feat. Hyuna
Rainy Heart - Heo Young Saeng feat. Kim Kyu Jong (SS501)
방콕시티 (Bangkok City) - Orange Caramel
어떤가요 (What To Do) - Orange Caramel
눈을 감아 (Close Your Eyes) - Nana (Orange Caramel/After School)
DON'T CRY - Park Bom
그대만 봐요 (Look Only At You) - Gyuri (KARA)
Not Alone - Park Jung Min (SS501)
어쩌라고 (What Do I Do) - Seungri (Big Bang)
I KNOW - Seungri (Big Bang) feat. IU
WHITE LOVE - Seungri (Big Bang)
사랑 때문에 (Because of Love) - Seungyeon (KARA)
Ma Boy - Sistar19
Maybe - Sunye (Wonder Girls)
Trouble Maker - Trouble Maker
듣기 싫은 말 (The Words I Don't Want to Hear) - Trouble Maker
Time - Trouble Maker
쏙쏙쏙 - UEE (After School)
Act Cool - Hyelim (Wonder Girls)
Amazinger - Zinger (Secret)
미친거니 (Going Crazy) - Song Ji Eun (Secret) feat. Bang Yong Gook





*Spoiler*: _Solo/Non-Idol Groups_ 





*Ali:* 첫 인사 (The Personnel), 촌스럽게 굴지마 (Don't Act Countrified) (feat. Yong Junhyung), Crazy Night, 365일, 뭐 이런 게 다 있어 (I'll Be Damned), 나영이 (Na Young), 너로 인해 (Because of Them), 오아시스 (Oasis), 울컥
*Baek Ji Young:* Lost Star, 보통 (Average), 눈은 왜 감는 건데 (Why Close Your Eyes?), 아이캔드링크 (I Can't Drink), 시간이 지나면 (Over Time), 안해요 (Don't), 너무 싫은 일 (Really Don't Want), 무시로 (In and Out of Time), 오늘도 사랑해 (I'm Loving You Today)
*Davichi:* 안녕이라고 말하지마 (Don't Say Goodbye), 사랑 사랑아 (Love My Love), 다신 찾지마 (Don't Find Me Again), 비밀 (Secret)
*DJ Clazzi:* 우리 변한거잖아 (How We Feel) (feat. 2AM Seulong), Sexy Doll (feat. Sunny Hill Jubi & Kotta)
*G.NA:* 이제 그만 화 풀어요 (Don't Be Mad Anymore), 벌써 보고 싶어 (I Already Miss You), Banana, 싫어 (Hate You), 내 사람이라서 (Because You Are My Man), 첫눈에 한눈에 (At First Sight, At A Glance) (feat. Verbal Jint)
*Hyun Bin:* 그남자 (That Man), 가질 수 없는 너 (Can't Have You)
*IU:* 비밀 (Secret), 별을 찾는 아이 (Child Searching for a Star), 벽지무늬 (Wallpaper Design), 사랑니 (Wisdom Tooth), Last Fantasy, Teacher (feat. Ra.D), 길 잃은 강아지 (A Lost Puppy), 라망 (L'amant), 나만 몰랐던 이야기 (The Story Only I Didn't Know), 잔혹동화 (Cruel Fairy Tale)
*K.Will:* 기가 차 (Amazed) (feat. Sistar Hyorin & Simon D), 가슴이 뛴다 (My Heart is Beating)
*Kim Bum Soo:* 달라 (Different) (with Taeyeon)
*Leessang:* 나란 놈은 답은 너다 (You're the Answer to a Guy Like Me) (feat. 하림), TV를 껐네... (Turned Off the TV) (feat. Yoon Mirae, 10cm), Serenade (feat. 개코 Of Dynamic Duo, Windy City), 회상 (Remembrance) (feat. Baek Ji Young), 강남 사짜 (feat. PoBi), Am I (feat. Bizzy, B-Free), 독기 (Poison Gas), Grand Final (Planet Shiver Mix)
*Lim Jeong Hee:* Golden Lady (feat. Hyuna), Stay (feat. 8Eight Baek Chan), 
*Mighty Mouth:* Tok Tok (feat. Soya)
*Navi:* 잘 된 일이야 (Well Done), 다시 돌아가 (Go Again) (feat. Yong Junhyung), 다이어리 (Diary), 꿈일지도 몰라 (Maybe It's A Dream)
*Tablo:* 집 (Home) (feat. Lee Sora), 나쁘다 (Bad) (feat. Jinsil), Airbag (feat. Naul), 밀물 (The Tide) (Scratch by DJ Friz), 밑바닥에서 (Try) (feat. Bumkey), 고마운 숨 (Thank You) (feat. 얀키, 봉태규), 유통기한 (Expired)
*TRAX:* 창문 (Blind), Knock Knock Knock, 가슴속에 묻어두겠지 (Goodbye to Romance), Good News, 이별여행 (Silent River)
*Wheesung:* 가슴 시린 이야기 (Heartsore Story) (feat. Yong Junhyung), 놈들이 온다 (They Are Coming), UUU
*Yoon Mirae/Tasha:* Get It In
*긱스 (Geeks):* Officially Missing You
*8Eight:* 그 입술을 막아본다 (Covering Those Lips), U Make Me Feel Brand New, Dilemma





*Spoiler*: _Rookies_ 





*B1A4:* My Love, Remember, 못된 것만 배워서 (Only Learned the Bad Things), Only One
*Baby Soul:* 남보다 못한 사이 (No Better Than Strangers) (feat. Wheesung)
*Block B:* Halo, Wanna B, 나만 이런거야 (Is It Just Me)
*Boyfriend:* 내 여자 손대지마 (Don't Touch My Girl), 혼자가 아닌 둘 (Not One, But Two)
*Brave Girls:* 비가 내리면 (When It Rains), 너무 아파 (It Hurts So Much) (Eunkyo Solo)
*CHI CHI:* Longer
*Chocolat:* I Like It, 하루만 더 (Same Thing to Her)
*Dal★shabet:* Shakalaka
*Double A:* 미쳐서 그래 (I'm Going Crazy)
*HITT:* 하지마 (Do Not), 한참 (Long) (Feat. Yiruma)
*A Pink:* 몰라요 (I Don't Know), Boo, MY MY, Prince, 우리 그냥 사랑하게 해주세요 (Let Us Just Love)
*Rania:* Dr. Feel Good (Both Ver), Masquerade (English), Goodbye
*Bang Yong Guk:* I Remember (feat. Yoseob)





*Spoiler*: _Hallyu_ 





Ready to Love - After School
Jet Coaster Love - KARA
Ima Okuritai Arigatou - KARA
Whisper - KARA
Missing - KARA
Do It! Do It! - KARA
Make It Happen - Namie Amuro feat. After School
A (Jpn) - Rainbow
Mach (Jpn) - Rainbow
Kiss Kiss Kiss - Shinee
MR. TAXI - SNSD
you-aholic - SNSD
BAD GIRL - SNSD
Beautiful Stranger - SNSD
I'm In Love With the Hero - SNSD
THE GREAT ESCAPE - SNSD
Time Machine - SNSD
I'm Your Man - 2PM




some other ppl i've been itching to check out but haven't got around dling their stuff yet: 10cm, AZIATIX (just dled their album), 4Men


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]f3CFL5h85og[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> this is like REALLY late but here are my 2011 k-pop recs if you want any of the songs, just msg/PM me. I'll separate it into a few lists so it's easier. idek why i'm posting it but i'm in the mood lol. I have a hard time narrowing down faves so you get most of what I like.
> 
> be warned: i like ballads so most of my reccs will end up being ballads lol
> 
> ...



Awesome list. Practically every decent song out in Kpop lol. Also 10Cm are good.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 22, 2012)

BURN Eno burn!


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 22, 2012)

you guys should try it


i got 12/20 questions right when i don't even speak korean.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

He forced her to do it, brb filling up my shotgun and flying to Korea


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 22, 2012)

RIP BYG, I thought you were cute and would be my BAP bias.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm already on the phone to Jieun his scorned lover. She said she'll bring the muffins to his funeral.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 22, 2012)

poor himchan, he lost his camwhore buddy.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

Him chan is that thin Yonghwa looking guy right? Brb finishing him off too. How dare he rip off Yonghwa's mediocre face.


----------



## PlushCream (Jan 22, 2012)

I would totally go gay for Daehyun from B.A.P... if only I was a boy 

3 more days until their debut and looks like Daehyun is such a precious asset that they don't want him to open that freaking mask of his.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

I really hope it's a good debut. For some reason I get 2NE1 vibes off them.


----------



## PlushCream (Jan 22, 2012)

Right! Me too, with their clothes and overall music style. Let's hope for the best then. 'Warrior' is their album's title right? Gotta say, quite interesting lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

Their hair is weird though. The blonde looks terrible.


----------



## PlushCream (Jan 22, 2012)

Quite, I think Daehyun is better with black hair. Monotonous colour will give me a hard time identifying other members.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 22, 2012)

the blonde hopefully is just a concept for this one =/

Joon lookalike (Jongup) and Zelo will not be stanned, they are younger than me!!!!

I can get behind Youngjae, he turns legal tomorrow and he's older than me by 2 weeks.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Him chan is that thin Yonghwa looking guy right? Brb finishing him off too. How dare he rip off Yonghwa's mediocre face.



Could you also hit yonghwa too? NOOO Don't  He's my only reason for stanning bap rn.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

I just realised Bang looks exactly like a friend of mine except that guy has a shaved head.


----------



## PlushCream (Jan 22, 2012)

lol! Anyway, I think it is a concept, that blonde haired thingy. Of course they won't be back in blonde again, well, that's my wishful thinking. Can't wait for my Daehyun, but if it's another hip hap group like Block B, enough. I can only accept Big Bang and Block B only but from the vibe, it looks like they will be that. Maybe, just maybe I can give it a go for them.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 22, 2012)

Happy Lunar New Year 

or as many like to think it

Happy Money Time yay!!!


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Tz5ry2cYVfs[/YOUTUBE]
26:15
Goddamn it I NEED MORE CUBE. MORE.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 22, 2012)

Happy Lunar New Year to minna san! lolol


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 23, 2012)

_“As I watched 2PM Taecyeon, Wooyoung, Chansung, and 2AM Changmin, Seulong, Jo Kwon carry Junsu’s father’s coffin and move it together, I thought that there really is no difference between you guys and brothers that share blood.”
—	 Junsu’s uncle_

Holy heartbreaking...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

Hottest attacking Kwon because he wished a Happy Lunar Year, seriously just stop already.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Je T'aime KARA Photobook_


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

Took forever but the pimp is done. PM or just ask here and I'll send it.
Songs:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Crispi Crunch- Thumbs Up
WG- GNO
WG- Be My Baby
WG- Stop
WG- Me In
IU- Secret
IU- You and I
Secret- Move
Secret- Don't Laugh
SNSD- The Boys
SNSD- Trick
Tablo- airbag
Tablo- Bad
Tablo- Tomorrow
Rania- Pop x3
2NE1- Hate You
2NE1- IATB
2NE1- Ugly
Leessang- TV Turned Off
Leessang- Remembrance
Miss A- Baby Goodbye
Miss A- Love alone
9Muses- Figaro
APink- My MY
ASRed- Night Sky
B1A4- Beautiful Target
BYG- I remember
BYG and Zelo- Never give up
Block B- Tell Them
Boyfran- Don't Touch my gurl
BEG- Sixth Sense
BEG- Hot Shot
ChiCHi- Longer
Clazzi- How we Feel
Inpinit- Be Mine
Inpinit- Paradise
Inpinite- Lately
Cry- InfintieH ft Baby Soul
EunHae- Oppa
Oppa I know- Clover
Dynamic Duo- Girl
Dynamic Duo- Friday Night
FTIsland- Hello Hello
GNA- TOp Girl
Tasha- Get it IN
Heo Guk- Hello
Hyuna- Bubble Pop
Boyfran- I'll be There
Jang Woo Hyuk- Time is Lover
Jay Park- Star
JYJ- In Heaven
Minhyuk- Star
Kara- Step
Kara- Rider
Kim Wan Sun- be Quiet
Seunggi- My Friend
MBLAQ- Mona Lisa
OC- Shanghai Romance
T-ara- Roly Poly
T-ara- Cryx2
Sistar- So Cool
Sunny Hill- Pray
Sunny Hill- Midnight Circus
Suju- Ach
Suju- Mr Simple
TeenTop- No more Perfume
Troublemaker- Trouble Maker
Ukiss- Neverland
Ukiss- Someday
Yonghwa- You've fallen for me
Double A- Because I'm crazy
Uee- Sok Sok Sok
Tara- Lovey Dovey
Mblaq- i don't know
A Pink- Let Us Love
Fat Cat- My Love bad boy


----------



## Kagawa (Jan 23, 2012)

Send please


----------



## Sasori (Jan 23, 2012)

POSTING FROM KOREA


----------



## Sasori (Jan 23, 2012)

Enno pimp me


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

Buried any girls in the forest yet Sas?


----------



## Sasori (Jan 23, 2012)

Got a few numbers already but it's proving quite difficult to pick up chicks when:

a) You know no Korean
b) The girls know no English
c) The girls aren't interested in people that don't know Korean.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 23, 2012)

Korean girls are so fucking hot but so fucking stoosh.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

You're too used to English girls. Asian girls in general are teases.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, let this be a lesson to us. 

A. Learn fluent Korean.

or

B. Learn to say "I have lots of money." in Korean.

YOUR CHOICE


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

Cara I think it's different for women lol, you'd be exotic. I think money would help.

What I do know from reading a book was that Korean's generally don't like wannabe Koreans, they love you to be an open minded and respectful foreigner.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 23, 2012)

"Ever been with a mulatto before? I've got all the assets of a black guy but with less disapproval from your parents." 

or wait, that wouldn't work

what would be worse, a black guy or another girl?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm sure Korean girls must like to experiment. They like effeminate men anyway, girls isn't a step that far


----------



## Hustler (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

Hust don't make me post Hyosung's videos with Kikwang


----------



## Chloe (Jan 23, 2012)

Why? This is just... Why?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> You're too used to English girls. Asian girls in general are teases.



This is a lie

if you're white and/or have money in America they are not.  If you're neither though it's an uphill battle


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

Sasori fails at both counts.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 23, 2012)

SloGoob said:


> Why? This is just... Why?



Taecyeon letter 2.0


----------



## Hustler (Jan 23, 2012)

That K-pop secret , laughing and being creeped out at the same time . 



Ennoea said:


> Hust don't make me post Hyosung's videos with Kikwang



Hyosung is too good for him yo


----------



## Chloe (Jan 23, 2012)

^ Nooooo my shipper haato 

I don't want Enno destroying BYG


----------



## Hustler (Jan 23, 2012)

BYG x Ji Eun / Hyosung x Ji Eun are my Secret ships


----------



## Chloe (Jan 23, 2012)

^  x100


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

That secret is just weird and gross. 

Right now I'm in a dimly lighted room, with a glass of scotch, playing Bach will stroking a cat and creating a plan for BYG's destruction.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 23, 2012)

Hyosung x Kikwang is at least not as bad as Hyosung x Zelo . Isn't that kid like 14? 

Look Eno couple T's


----------



## Chloe (Jan 23, 2012)

If I had to ship b.a.p/secret, hyosung would be with himchan.

But I ship him with Noeul's sister No ara because they both remind me of cats and they can be an ulzzang cat couple despite having no interactions like all good crack ships.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 23, 2012)

That's one hell of a crack ship alright .

Maybe she could teach em a lesson or two about pulling off blonde hair


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INv4Kv4M_44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jan 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INv4Kv4M_44[/YOUTUBE]



The love of her life



Speaking of cat like Ulzzangs . Can anyone really top Ah Ri?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

I bet her face is the size of my palm.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 23, 2012)

Get rid of this Hyosung/Kikwang.

Hyosung/Joon is way better.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 23, 2012)

Kikwang is a whore and even Hyo knows it . He jumped from Min to Hyosung in a flash .

Another ship of mine


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 23, 2012)

i like it, their best remake


----------



## Spica (Jan 23, 2012)

Hust fu. If there's any SuJu-ship, it must be Donghae x Gyul. Or Gyul x Kyuhyun. Because I like dominant women with less dominant men.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 23, 2012)

subs!


----------



## Hustler (Jan 23, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> i like it, their best remake


So painfully slow  , will listen later

Their best song ever more like 


Spica said:


> Hust fu. If there's any SuJu-ship, it must be Donghae x Gyul. Or Gyul x Kyuhyun. Because I like dominant women with less dominant men.


Me no like Suju ships , just trying to piss Eno off tbh . 

Gyul is a pimpette though


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

Isn't Shindong married? That ship has sailed:ho

I'm not sure I ship Gyul with anyone other than Eunjung


----------



## Chloe (Jan 23, 2012)

My shipper haato ;A;

BYG is such a cutie 
omg I can't ship that tho.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

You know what my biggest nightmare would be, Gyuri and Yonghwa. Like a fucking nightmare


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Jan 23, 2012)

Wild Gyuri gives 0 fucks about the cameras


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Jan 23, 2012)

Posting Vic being her whore self is such a low blow man 



Ennoea said:


> You know what my biggest nightmare would be, Gyuri and Yonghwa. Like a fucking nightmare


 Nightmare is an understatement 

What a load of bullshit . Nichkhun just got lucky with her piece of ass , it's over anyway .


----------



## Spica (Jan 23, 2012)

Yonghwa is nothing compared to Leeteuk.

/shivers


----------



## Hustler (Jan 23, 2012)

Teuk x Gyuri would make a fantastic couple


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

Take that back Hust


----------



## Hustler (Jan 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Take that back Hust


----------



## Chloe (Jan 23, 2012)

Do not even go there.
Pretty much everything about him disgusts me


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

Ewwteuk is dating Taengoo anyway:


----------



## Hustler (Jan 23, 2012)

Noo not Taengo!

She's too amazing for that pisspoop


----------



## Chloe (Jan 23, 2012)

Leeteuk should stay away from anyone I halfway give a shit about.



They must be fucking


----------



## Hustler (Jan 23, 2012)

^ I have been hearing so many dumb things from K-pop fans lately so it wouldn't surprise me one bit if someone claims 2ne1 made lollipop because Jonghyun is eating one


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah because CL somehow got them to name the phone Lollipop.


----------



## Spica (Jan 23, 2012)

Gosh, lately I've been on a WG spree. The DJ is Mine is now stuck on my head but I refuse to watch the horrible MV. I've fallen in love with Sohee lmao and Yoobin looks amazing in the MV but for some reason I can barely recognize her in pictures and videos. Did she take surgery or something, it's impossible to notice her <_____<

Sunye's the one who looks like a bunny and Yenny's got so much American bitchiness she sticks out like a sore thumb.  Oh and Lim's got a recognizable face.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 23, 2012)

Yoobin always looked the same to me , I doubt she had work done. She used to be such a tomboy though and she stands out the most because of her tan ?

Lim : Doesn't look Korean
Sohee : Dumpling face
Sunye : Bugs bunny [jkz]
Yoobin : Tanned
Yenny : Attitude


----------



## Spica (Jan 23, 2012)

I think Yoobin looks incredibly sexy with her tan and the hair in The DJ is Mine but in variety clips and photos I just can't recognize her. 


Dat tan can solo America.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 23, 2012)

This is what happens when you worship the goddess-born Taeyeon in front of the other Soshi...

[YOUTUBE]yjGaFuFcVkc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]7wUEkRSs6Fs[/YOUTUBE]

They'll use it every chance they get...and I'll love it!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 23, 2012)

For those who have watched it already...is it worth watching SNSD's Factory Girl...?

Ive seen a few clips which were quite funny but are all the episodes classic Soshi awesome?

*EDIT:* When did SNSD go to Phuket 2010 or 2009?

Besides appearances/variety shows in 2011/2012 i havent watched SNSD in sequential order at all. Im only recently starting to put all these clips/episodes/series in chronological order in my mind...:sweat


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 23, 2012)

Factory Girl is fun... but it's very girly.  Personally I liked it but I think it's because it makes them become editors for um Elle Girl I think?



Rain's Angel said:


> i like it, their best remake



I MISS BEKAH ;_;


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol at the part they said Yoona is no goddess and she just looked like she was thinking, "Screw you I'm the ideal girl of fucking Korea. Boys wrap their posters around them when the sleep, cars stop and crash on the streets, King Kong got nothing on me".


----------



## Alien (Jan 23, 2012)

Pm me the link please Ennoea


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 23, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> I MISS BEKAH ;_;



;_;

i miss her in general but i've mostly over the phrase of 'this would be so much better with Bekah'. She seems happy now tho, at least going by her Twitter.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 23, 2012)

siwon you fucking creeper


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 23, 2012)

that is kind of creepy


----------



## Spica (Jan 23, 2012)

Stalker Siwon.  Bet netizens are trying to find her identity now.

She kind of look familiar.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful flower



Beautiful sound



Beautiful woman


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 23, 2012)

the new WGM thing is airing!1lolol Hammie!


----------



## koguryo (Jan 24, 2012)

If I had money I'd do the same thing, probably mad she isn't driving a Hyundai like everyone else


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 24, 2012)

koguryo said:


> If I had money I'd do the same thing, probably mad she isn't driving a Hyundai like everyone else



I drive two cars...theyre both Hyundai...seriously.

Hyundai is awesome.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jan 24, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> ;_;
> 
> i miss her in general but i've mostly over the phrase of 'this would be so much better with Bekah'. She seems happy now tho, at least going by her Twitter.



It would be nice if she updates her tumblr, too! D: D:

I generally don't like to visit Twitter.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2012)

She's not allowed to drive her car. lol.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 24, 2012)

He needs to back the fuck away from my queen


----------



## Spica (Jan 24, 2012)

Imagine how it will be if she was a guy (e.g. TOP or Jang Geun Suk). "DAEBAK OPPA HAS A LAMBORGHINI"

FU NETIZENS.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 24, 2012)

^  seriously, there was an article earlier on in the day comparing all the oppa's houses and how expensive they were and netizens didn't give a darn


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Yde5EPrG3H8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2012)

They're such tools. Didn't Jaejoong and Yoochun get fapped by netizens for driving around a Ferrari? Meh they're pretty ridiculous as well all know. Korean drama's really don't paint a good picture of Korean women, always jealous and hateful of other women


----------



## Spica (Jan 24, 2012)

And Korean men as scumbags and abusively possessive but lovable. 

It's completely different from Hollywood bad boys btw


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 24, 2012)

It's so hard to watch dramas sometimes, they never ever let a strong female character be shown throughout the whole series. Usually if they have strong female characters starting off the series, by middle they suddenly take a turn and then she ends up needing protection/sidelined for the male characters/etc.


----------



## Spica (Jan 24, 2012)

I know, I was really excited about Protect The Boss in the first couple of eps. She was amazing, beating up all those thugs like a boss.

Then as the series progressed, she became weak and it was like she never had martial arts experience at all  Really sad.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey guys,

Where can I watch subs for this ep?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hustler (Jan 24, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Where can I watch subs for this ep?
> 
> ...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 24, 2012)

Suhoon said:


> [YOUTUBE]Yde5EPrG3H8[/YOUTUBE]



Brian + Tiger JK?

DO WANT.



Rain's Angel said:


> It's so hard to watch dramas sometimes, they never ever let a strong female character be shown throughout the whole series. Usually if they have strong female characters starting off the series, by middle they suddenly take a turn and then she ends up needing protection/sidelined for the male characters/etc.



This is probably why I don't watch them lol

Not that I'm a crazy feminist or anything, but as a female it'd be nice to be able to connect to them

the strongest female on TV is probably Jihyo there


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 24, 2012)

*Wednesday, February 1*  it's on ABC at 9 am

Live with Kelly: Jennifer Lopez,* Girls' Generation*, guest co-host Howie Mandel


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 24, 2012)

Breaking: Sohee & Seulong dating


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 24, 2012)

i'm just going to sit here and cry my eyes out.
i can't with injoon


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 24, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Breaking: Sohee & Seulong dating



Breaking: Sohee likes Moobs

one step off from liking girls.

poor moobs though, she's going to be going back and forth to the states a lot


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 24, 2012)

Breaking news: Heechul on suicide watch.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 24, 2012)

Breaking: IU calls Seulong her idea man, threesome ensues.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 24, 2012)

you guys crack me up


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 24, 2012)

speaking of dating.

future couple?


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 24, 2012)

Dunno who Andrew Cohen is, but I instantly dislike him.



Wait... fuck... is this what fangirls do?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes.

Now gather his pictures and join me while I burn Yonghwa's face.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 24, 2012)

He seems like a nobody. I googled him, nothing really showed up.


----------



## Spica (Jan 24, 2012)

SOHEE. A bit disappointed she didn't find an American. 

Now I wanna know who Sunye is dating. 

Waiting for Korean nationalistic shitstorm if any (female) idol dates interracially.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 24, 2012)

Sunye is dating some Canadian priest who she met in Haiti


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 24, 2012)

sooo.. no more City Hunter couple! ...


----------



## Spica (Jan 24, 2012)

“The company does not know about its artists’ private lives. We do not get involved in their romantic relationships. It will be hard to confirm anything about their relationship other than the fact that they are colleagues.” 

JYPE, you put a dating-ban on your artists.  Don't lie.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 24, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Sunye is dating some Canadian priest who she met in Haiti



Oh geez, I read that as dating a Haitian guy at first. 

Canadian priest is pretty ambiguous though.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 24, 2012)

my favorite reaction from the idol athletics star championship


----------



## Hustler (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow Sohee

SM releases 11th teaser with the new member and yes you guessed it.. Kai  . My god I don't even watch the teasers and I can't stand this guy already , talk about overexposing someone .


----------



## Sasori (Jan 25, 2012)

KOREA IS AMAZING


----------



## Sasori (Jan 25, 2012)

IN YEUNGDONGPO AND THERES LIKE 20 HIGH AND MIDDLE SCHOOLS IN OUR AREA

TOO BAD THEY ARE ON CHINESE NEW YR BREAK THO


----------



## Spica (Jan 25, 2012)

SNSD to be on Letterman. 

God no.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 25, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> my favorite reaction from the idol athletics star championship



This gif is my reaction to EXO's latest teaser

In other news, BAP are releasing their debut single tonight, excited!!


----------



## Hustler (Jan 25, 2012)

Hope they deliver yo!

What the hell happened to Spica? The group not the member lol . Why aren't they promoting the song?


----------



## Spica (Jan 25, 2012)

Hustler said:


> What the hell happened to Spica?


I'm fine! 



Hustler said:


> The group not the member lol .


 
Oh. 



Hustler said:


> Why aren't they promoting the song?



Rookies don't get much attention unless they cause some scandal or are oppars, I guess.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 25, 2012)

Apparently Potently is just a buzz single and theyll make their official debut sometime soon.

Smart tho, gives us a rough idea of what the group might be like, I'm quite looking forward to their debut cause their song was really good


----------



## Spica (Jan 25, 2012)

Finally someone who sticks up for herself against netizens. pek


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 25, 2012)

flawless track is flawless


----------



## Chloe (Jan 25, 2012)

^ Yes it is. I am so excited.
I'm disappointed that Himchan isn't a rapper and Zelo is.
I've watched his pre-debut performances with BYG where he raps and he isn't that bad


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 25, 2012)

zelo is much better than he was on Never Give Up, the babyish voice is lost and he sounds deeper & has more flow.

their vocalists are great too. tbh, I think BAP is like a better Block B. while Block B has great rappers, their vocalists honestly fail to impress. BAP seems to have both, which impresses me a lot


----------



## Chloe (Jan 25, 2012)

Don't even mention Never Give Up. Listened to it once, never again .
Seriously hoping they're good live for a rookie group. That song is so nice, listening to it on repeat. The vocalists have such soothing voices :33

Not gonna lie, Taeil is the only good vocalist in Block B and even then he could improve heaps. Wouldn't ever say that on tumblr because I have hardcore BBCs following me


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

I hate myself, I got to sleep early for once and next thing i know I missed a chance to troll the shit out of Moob and Alien girl couple

Seriously I call bull. That picture isn't even romantic, why would they announce that they're dating? Either they're hiding something bigger aka Hara and Joker going to a love hotel or it's all because 2AM are making a comeback. Sohee doesn't open up, she's seen Seulong how many times? The only couple I'd ever buy is Kwon and Sunye and that would be the biggest beard couple since Goguma.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

This is what the Oppar fans said to gyuri:


> “Park Gyu Ri watch out. My friends are Ki Sung Yong fans and they said they’re going to beat you up. They wrote negative comments to someone (and that person) committed suicide.” Another comment read, “My friends are crazy Ki Sung Yong fans, and they said they won’t leave you alone. I’m so sorry for you. You’re addicted to plastic surgery and a wang dda (loner).”



Badass reply:



> “There are a lot of different ways to express your inferiority complex. But it’s 2012, and I’m going to go my own way. In the New Year, let’s try to memorize one more English vocabulary instead of wasting time on writing stuff like this.”



OMFG GYURI HAS FOREVER BOOKED THE TOP OF MY BIAS LIST


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

Also the gross Heechul fans need to stop with their "Omg Oppar is so sad", oppa is making Siwon scream God and his love of Sohee is weird and it's Ewteuk level of creepy since she was 14 when the obsession began.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 25, 2012)

Gyuri is a fucking boss goddess ugh. too bad Korea hates strong women smh


----------



## Chloe (Jan 25, 2012)

Sohee/Heechul is one of the most disgusting ships I've ever seen imo

I'm just never going to understand the weird ass fangirls.

Still trying to picture Sohee with Seulong in all honesty.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 25, 2012)

I met some dancers last weekend from different schools, we're planning on starting a foreign dance group here in Korea so we're getting all of the foreigners together that are in University Dance groups.  They asked which girl group I liked.  This is how the convo went, they are all girls btw.

Me: I like 4minute.
Girl 1: Eww....Hyuna?
Me: No, I like Jiyoon.
Girl 2: Who?
Me: The one during 'Hot Issue' that had to wear the sunglasses.
Girls: Oh.....Korean guys have a different taste.
Me: I just told you earlier I was Korean-American.

Anyways, I'm really excited about this International University Dance Community thing cuz I haven't really had the chance to meet other foreign dancers here in Seoul.  There's already a University Dance Community but we're gonna be the international unit


----------



## Chloe (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 25, 2012)

wow wtf... Kim Hyun Joong's debut single sold 71k on its first day and debuted at #2 on the daily.

just... why?


----------



## Chloe (Jan 25, 2012)

Argh, BAP and beast have stuff to be released today/soon. (fucking timezones)

It better be worth me staying up.
Of course it'll be worth it, my beast opparz are always worth it


----------



## Chloe (Jan 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ity3mVyA4Bk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRVbIbuxST8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 25, 2012)

I really wonder how SM are gonna top this.

the choreo looks better than anything shown to us in EXO teasers.

they aren't dancing in a box.

relatively lack of autotune compared to your standard SM song.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 25, 2012)

Not gonna lie I am dying right now
I'm gonna keep my emotions on tumblr.

Just saying B.A.P is all kinds of flawless.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 25, 2012)

I think bang's voice was annoying.
idk
i don't like the  song very much. but i love the music video and instrumentals

i like unbreakable more tbh

Edit:
i enjoyed b2st's new song.


----------



## Spica (Jan 25, 2012)

Holymotherducker, BAP *____* THAT'S how you make a fucking debut. 

I can't see the difference between any of the members yet, so my bias as of now will be the hammer-wielding bunny-man.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

It's very angry but it's pretty good. The blonde hair is jarring though. Anything that makes EXO look mediocre is good by me. This group will make it, they're sort of 2PM meets Big Bang but they can dance.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 25, 2012)

ok so this took me a while but I can tell them apart now.

Yongguk & Zelo I doubt need any, they're both rappers.
Youngjae - sings 2nd, does the first part of the bridge, lead vocal
Daehyun - does all the high notes, adlibs
Jongup - guy who gets punched by Zelo, bam bam part & i think digigibab w/e part
Himchan - barely appears, cute guy who pops up here and there in random solo shots, 1:11 behind the gates is the most memorable shot of him imo


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

I can tell Bang and Zelo apart, the rest however are a blur.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll tell them apart when they dye their hair to anything but blonde.

Bang and Zelo are the only ones I can tell apart too OTL


----------



## Spica (Jan 25, 2012)

So I just realised they aren't from the Big 3. TS company, Secret's company?  They have enough money for such a grande debut? Ommmmmg.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 25, 2012)

all of Secret's Shy Boy & Starlight Moonlight money as well as soju & chicken CFs went into this!!!! my hardworking unnirs.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

The others are more economical but SM's spending big bucks on Kai and his lackeys.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you tumblr.


> B.A.P - Warrior0:09 Zelo - Rap/Dance Youngest Member
> 0:11 Bang Yong Gook - Rap/Leader
> 0:18 DaeHyun - Lead Vocal
> 0:36 JongUp - Dance Subvocal
> ...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 25, 2012)

I think it helps that they're not filming teasers in various boxes. SM is apparently at teaser #23 already


----------



## Hustler (Jan 25, 2012)

Fuck me! 

Awesome debut indeed . Is Krumping the new trend in K-pop though? 

GYUL YOU AMAZING BEING!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 25, 2012)

I think I haven't liked a group this much from debut since Infinite.

I pray the main vocals are able to own it live and it's a sealed deal really.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 25, 2012)

Man after listening to the beast song on repeat for the past 10 minutes I've realised just how shit Kikwang's sounding and there's something off about Junhyung's rap :\

Also Dongwoon will the the lead actor in the MV.
God I'm in a happy place right now


----------



## Hustler (Jan 25, 2012)

I  know many people won't agree but Junhyung's rap ruins Beast's songs for me at times .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

I listened to that song, it's okay but not really that great.

Junhyung is what like the worst rapper in kpop? He needs to stop already.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 25, 2012)

Hust you're not alone.
That was the main deal breaker for the Fact and Fiction album for me.
My fellow b2uties would prosecute me for saying it though


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 25, 2012)

^ Taecyeon is the lowest rly.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

Taecyeon and Chansung are the worst, probably a couple more rappers worse than them even. But Junhyung's rapping is pretty bad aswell.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeh Dumbo is pretty bad . Some B2uties claim Junhyung is one of the best rapper in K-pop , which is pure lol .


----------



## Chloe (Jan 25, 2012)

I will never understand B2uties OTL

SuJu's "rappers" are pretty bad.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

Lol no. To me it's about intensity and Junhyung has none. Eunjung is more impressive than half the male kpop rappers.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 25, 2012)

I love Dongwoo's rapping.

fuck he can get it any day.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 25, 2012)

SloGoob said:


> Man after listening to the beast song on repeat for the past 10 minutes I've realised just how shit Kikwang's sounding and there's something off about Junhyung's rap :\
> 
> Also Dongwoon will the the lead actor in the MV.
> God I'm in a happy place right now



so it was kikwang that had that scritchy sounding voice. okay.


----------



## Spica (Jan 25, 2012)

Speaking about rappers, remember the shitstorm when netizens (and Japan) thought G-Dragon was a godly rapper over Eminem. 

Internationals (even VIPs) reacted. And I felt hope for humanity again.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 25, 2012)

tbh, it's v easy to tell Kikwang's voice in any Beast song.

just watch out for the really breathy voice, you can tell the smoking has gotten to him


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

Dongwoo is who I was thinking of. There's one decent rapper in Beast and it's not Junhyung.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 25, 2012)

Spica : TOP > G-d in rapping

SM doesn't really deal with rappers anyway . I'm glad Zico didn't debut with Shinee . 

Anyone watching/reading about K-pop star?? JYP is mentoring Park Ji Min, she's the best singer there and ended up with JYP  .



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUPZm2QtGQw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

Lol GD. I actually like his singing voice better than his rapping but he's a good rapper.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 25, 2012)

idk if Enno meant Dongwoo was gr8 or terribad like the rest of them, probably gr8.

Doojoon?


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 25, 2012)

He needs to stop :/


how much time do you think until exo-k &m turn into Exo -J?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

JYP can't cultivate singing talent. He's good at producing music but not artists.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 25, 2012)

Doojoon needs more song time imo.
He can take Kikwang's lines anyday.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

I have no idea RA, but in one of the Units Beast did I liked the rapping of one of them, and it wasn't Make a love baby's voice.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 25, 2012)

tbh I don't even think JYP is that good at producing music anymore, his songs sound... dated? The songs I liked off Hands Up & Wonder World were all not by him and by the members who wrote the music lmao

 twitter war between jieun & zinger rn. zinger has been tweeting like a mad woman i wonder how long it'll take for her to get jailed


----------



## Hustler (Jan 25, 2012)

It's weird though 

Boa picked few rapper kids
YG picked 2 foreigners who are probably the weakest in the comp along with few other Korean singers/rappers
JYP mainly dancers and Park Ji Min


----------



## Spica (Jan 25, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Spica : TOP > G-d in rapping
> 
> Anyone watching/reading about K-pop star?? JYP is mentoring Park Ji Min, she's the best singer there and ended up with JYP  .
> 
> ...



TOPs voice make me melt, so agree but no one is > Eminem. 

Could they choose their own mentor on KPOP-star? I don't watch the show but read that the four best-singing participants split, 3 with JYP, one in YG and SM forever alone.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

This stuff is pretty much scripted though. The judges are given the kids, I bet. 

Did JYP produce Love Alone then he's still got it but you're right, most of his recent stuff is ordinary.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 25, 2012)

RA you've been watching that too?
Oh Zinger bb


----------



## Hustler (Jan 25, 2012)

Eminem is pretty good for a white guy , i'll give him that

Personally prefer Eazy E and Biggie though 

Eno : Eh it probably is but YG got Daesung , Taeyang , CL and Bom to mentor  . I wana watch!

Lol what's happening between Zinger and Ji Eun?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 25, 2012)

nope he didnt


> 11.	"Love Alone"  	Ursula Yancy	Kahlil Feegel, Alexander Palmer	 	3:33



 even the miss a tracks I thought were produced by him are by other producers & those are the better tracks off A Class



> 1.	"One to Ten" (하나부터 열까지)	Kupa, Rado	Rado	Tommy Park	3:37
> 3.	"Help Me"  	Hong Jisang	Hong Jisang	Hong Jisang	3:19




 zinger & jieun are @ing each other non stop idk what they're talking about it went on for a while, i think its hilarious lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

Lol then he's fail. 

Why is Zinger burger fighting with Our Pocahontas Princess?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 25, 2012)

Lol Pocahontas Princess is accurate


----------



## Chloe (Jan 25, 2012)

Random note about zinger.
I want to see her speed rap.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9wPQELS7ZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

> Eh it probably is but YG got Daesung , Taeyang , CL and Bom to mentor  . I wana watch!



I want to be on YG's team

It's pretty sneaky too, get them on TV esp with BB coming back.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 25, 2012)

Zinger hun water you wearing?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd lol if they had Dara mentor them. And Taemin in Sm's mentoring while Sohee teaches them tips in JYP's. Epic lulz.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 25, 2012)

Zinger is pretty good IMO . I really wana see BAP feat Zinger .



> I'd lol if they had Dara mentor them. And Taemin in Sm's mentoring while Sohee teaches them tips in JYP's. Epic lulz.



I was thinking the same thing but it looks like Boa is gona be doing most of the mentoring for SM artists .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

If SM were smart they'd have Kai feature in it somehow.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 25, 2012)

will eunjung ever rest!?!?

she injured her knee again, 6 weeks this time.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

CCM is so hateful. How long will they continue like this? It's like kicking your own golden Goose.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 25, 2012)

block b's mini is also getting released with a special edition.
gdi.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

Beast is coming with a full album in May? Hmm I hope it's good. 

Lol SNSD is gonna be on Letterman.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 25, 2012)

March 21st
・Victory
・Gotta　Getcha
・Shake it!
・Nigerou!
・Shake it! (Japanese Version)
+ unreleased Taiwanese song "Gaman suru Dake Gaman shita"

new jpn album from Jang&DJ Big Brother


EDIT:

lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2012)

He looks the same, just with better hair.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 25, 2012)

no beautiful show in brazil & UK


hyun can get in that outfit though 
As long as they don't cancel the NY stop i'm good.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 25, 2012)

My friends are obsessed with Hongdae NB club. Been there like 3 nights in a row now cos it's near, cheap, and lots of student bitches lulz


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fIzMKzbpbg4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Kagawa (Jan 25, 2012)

Sasori said:


> My friends are obsessed with Hongdae NB club. Been there like 3 nights in a row now cos it's near, cheap, and lots of student bitches lulz



Where in korea are you staying?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 25, 2012)

Does anyone have other subs to Hwoihoon's 10 years in the future letter P.S.

It seems like a funny note and caption but it wasnt subbed.


----------



## Naked (Jan 25, 2012)

Read this in one of the comments:


> i think it says "P.S 10 years later, my child's name will be kim hui choon. aijooo so cute!"
> i'm not korean.. so i'm not 100% sure, but hope that helps


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 25, 2012)

Don't know how to feel about BAP. Tbh, I feel the video/song is a little tryhard but definitely I think they're gonna be a group worth following. Loving the choreo though


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2012)

junhyung is a decent rapper, but its sad that my favorite rap from him is that song be quiet

its not that he has no talent, he just raps with 0 emotion

I watched warrior earlier but on my terrble phone quality so I have no idea what I saw


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 25, 2012)

mind blown


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 25, 2012)

so o you guys think FTI will sign again with fnc this year?
a lot of prims are thinking no.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 25, 2012)

It really depends, actors and actresses can easily switch companies but for idols it's virtually impossible or unheard of.

Non-solo or no breakup I mean.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 26, 2012)

What show did these come from again?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jan 26, 2012)

B2ST is finally making a comeback?! Just listened to their teaser. I am not disappointed.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 26, 2012)

its a digital single (releasing one every month), actual comeback is in May.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 26, 2012)

I think im going..but not sure yet! woot CN Blue!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 26, 2012)

daehyun has a great voice (Bap's main vocal, does that high note at the bridge)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 26, 2012)

spica (the group) r pretty good


----------



## koguryo (Jan 26, 2012)

Holy shit Sas u guys like NB?  That place is okay but it's always packed.  Went there last weekend and I could barely move, still made it on stage tho

After NB, we hit up Gangnam and met one of the owner's of Answer, Mansion, and Junkie.  Fucking got us into the VIP room, I've never seen so many fine/plastic women


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

Sasori we want details once you return. 

FTI will sign with FNC, if they don't who else would they go to? Primadonna's need to be realistic.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

This is fucking sweet:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk-zhX4EWt0[/YOUTUBE]
Pretty awesome.

Lol okay only heard this song 4 times but already one of my favourite kpop songs of the year.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

Brian's mini is pretty good but more American than Kpop.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> This is fucking sweet:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk-zhX4EWt0[/YOUTUBE]
> Pretty awesome.
> 
> Lol okay only heard this song 4 times but already one of my favourite kpop songs of the year.



This is pretty damn awesome indeed! Would make a good OST lol .

Tiger's bit especially and well Beast/Cube/Junhyung should take notes on how to blend rap into songs .

Zelo is pretty good lol . I really underestimated him because of "Never give up" & looking like Sungjong  .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

Zelo is actually got a good flow lol, he's pretty young, let's hope he gets better rather than go in the opposite direction. Junhyung needs to stop rapping like he's bored and it should solve 50% of his issues.

Miryo:


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

This year is looking up.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 26, 2012)

i'm glad for you Ali but your company made this teaser in like less than 5mins?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 26, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> What show did these come from again?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnYetLarkVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

Best teaser ever.

I don't like gun shots lol, they look stupid but I liked these two.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope she collabs with Gary or Gil on one of the album tracks.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

She needs to collab with everyone. I want it to be an awesome album. I hope it is anyway. Narsha's solo was a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 26, 2012)

mehh, e-tribe has lost his touch. catchy enough but nothing special.


----------



## Spica (Jan 26, 2012)

^I like that she shoots the guys.

Pink blood = ban averted!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

The song isn't bad but E-Tribe have been mediocre since 2010. Shinsadong Tiger, Sweet Tune seem to be the only two who mass produce and are still decent.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> This year is looking up.



Is it just me or does she not look asian here. I swear, she looks like a certain american/british celebrity but I don't know who


----------



## Spica (Jan 26, 2012)

^ With such a tiny nose, Cheryl Cole?

I'm officially a pedo-noona because of Zelo.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 26, 2012)

> Miryo album tracklist: 1. Dirty 2. Leggo 3. Party rock 4. Revenger 5. 사랑해 사랑해 (I love you i love you) Cr: dcinside, Fairy Pitta #fb



rly wanna know which will be the title track =o


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 26, 2012)

isn't the first/second track usually the title track

i say number 3 will be the title


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

Why did you post the LMAO song


----------



## Hustler (Jan 26, 2012)

Because                ..



> Miryo album tracklist: 1. Dirty 2. Leggo *3. Party rock*


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 26, 2012)

but. but it completely fits.
the shuffling trend.
the title of the song

they just forgot to put (korean version).


shit. SO MANY PREORDERS
BLOCK B, FTI. MIRYO IDK WHO TO CHOOSE.
AA is coming back soon.
I /think/ BB boys are coming back idk man.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 26, 2012)

> Monday, January 30th
> 10:00 AM Arrive at John F. Kennedy International Airport
> 
> Thursday, February 2nd:
> ...



again?
send someone interesting sm.
like tvxq or boa or even trax ;---;


----------



## Hustler (Jan 26, 2012)

I finally listened to Nicki Minaj's "Stupid hoe" . I just wana say I really love you K-pop , even if you throw shitty nugus at me every day and have trash tier fandoms , I still love you!

Hyomin legs!


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 26, 2012)

^
JAY JAY EVERYWHERE :IRIA:IRIA:IRIA : SPARKLEFACE



> @ZICO92 타이가한테 다시 빠졌음 ㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜ대박잘한다 bouncin on my dick에서 벌스2 한사람 누구에여??? 너무 낮익은 하이톤 저음랩임..짱짱



LMAO PLEASE TELL ME THAT ISN'T AS BAD AS IT LOOKS
edit: even if it's just a song. i'm still going to lol over the fact that it's the only words i can read and it makes no sense.


Edit:
sorry the giant Jihwan gif made me a little hyper. ;--;


----------



## Hustler (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol I always thought Dgna was a J-band lol . How come they never promote in Korea?


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 26, 2012)

they do.
but not non stop or every few months.

Japan is DGNA's first priority
while X-5, korea is their first priority.

Openworld didn't get the instant success they wanted, but they instead gained fame in japan when sony signed them.
that's why x-5 came in and debuted.

something like that.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 26, 2012)

Omnomnom I liked the Warrior song&mv. 



			
				Hus said:
			
		

> I finally listened to Nicki Minaj's "Stupid hoe"


shit burned my braincells.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 26, 2012)

news about Miryo album? makes me happy after leaving the hospital 

edit: for the Zelo love, he was definitely the best part of Warrior.  They should make it all Korean though, he sounds like a child in English xD

also they call him one of the dancers but he's too tall to really stand out... he has good footwork but being lanky is not a plus lol

he'll be amazing when he's done with puberty.


----------



## Spica (Jan 26, 2012)

Just a few days ago, a female idol got lots of hate for posting a picture of herself in her car and then a stupid article like this comes out and everyone are like CAR IS AMAZING LIKE OPPA DAEBAK


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 26, 2012)

Omg, I was just gonna respond to the article on tumblr. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Alexandritee (Jan 26, 2012)

in other news mblaq finally won something for the second time ever

well deserved imo


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, bye bye understanding kpop shows.


----------



## Spica (Jan 26, 2012)

Graeme said:


> Well, bye bye understanding kpop shows.



If so, bye bye Hallyu wave. 

Everyone knows that if it wasn't for the Internet spreading out Korean media by the translation efforts of the fans no one would've known anything about it. And JYP said Kpop would be the going strong for another 10 years, with this law it looks like less than 3. 

I can't comprehend why ACTA didn't get as much attention as SOPA. It's as bad (or worse). It basically lets airport security check your laptop if they suspect you have pirated content.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh yeah, if it comes to that they will be kicking themselves in the ass.


----------



## Spica (Jan 26, 2012)

wtf Hust, my control panel is Zelo'd.   /pedonoonaoverload


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 26, 2012)

Watching RM 78

Jihyo is taking advantage of Haha's crush on her 


She also hasn't gotten any in a while.  She's taking off Gary's clothes pretty quick.


----------



## Spica (Jan 26, 2012)

Does any of you have the Roly Poly dance snips in .gifs? I'm trying to do an animated illustration but it's a bitch looking at the vids over and over again <___<


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol Korea won't sign an act like that, they'll screw over their own Hallyu wave.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 26, 2012)

omg next episode has Jaedong in it

do want now


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

Hust you bastard what is this you repped me with

The horror, a Vic grinding on Khun cometh to your rep


----------



## Mellie (Jan 26, 2012)

Spica said:


> I'm officially a pedo-noona because of Zelo.



Pedo-noonas unite! 
Zelo and the rest of B.A.P have been all over my dash since yesterday


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

Zelo really needs to get rid of that hair, wtf.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Lol Korea won't sign an act like that, they'll screw over their own Hallyu wave.



They already have.


----------



## Spica (Jan 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Zelo really needs to get rid of that hair, wtf.



NO HE SHOULDN'T.

Noona thinks it's adorable.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

But Hyung thinks it looks like a creepy 50s Doll or something.

If Korea go the way of Jpop then so will the casual fans. Which is go to somewhere else, Filipino pop coming at you world.


----------



## Spica (Jan 26, 2012)

^Noona likes it that way.

Jpop really got it bad. I know it's like comparing apples and oranges because Jpop has so many different genres under it, but the rise of Kpop is thanks to the Internet, which the companies (until now) embraced, unlike Japanese entertainment industry which manically deletes everything and the only thing they allow on sites like Youtube is 240p.  

I won't say it died internationally, but their only fans are otaku, while Kpop's got plenty of "casual" fans. 

And OMG,. I'm like wtf is going on.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 26, 2012)

this reminds me

i have to set our dvr to record the WG movie and such


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

Jpop destroyed it self by even removing basic MV's off Youtube. They've become so insular and now you see them whining about lack of sales, well fuck you maybe try not to overprice everything and then stop people from enjoying music or variety shows. On the whole Jpop is too much AKB and JE and not enough of the others are getting any time. But hey overall J music scene remains incredible, but it's harder to find stuff


----------



## Mellie (Jan 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Zelo really needs to get rid of that hair, wtf.


its so cute tho.

when you said that, it reminded me of a pic i saw on tumblr lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

Talk of Jpop made me nostalgic:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L1YM40U2Fc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

His hair does look like noodles lol.


----------



## Spica (Jan 26, 2012)

I still have a special place in my heart for Anna Tsuchiya and YUI.

But seriously, the last Jpop song I listened to the past three years was Wonder Woman last year 

Also Nozomi Sasaki's Jingle Bell and Kamu To Funyan.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FjkzDA3KYY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jabDELA87Pk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
But I don't listen-LISTEN to it if you get what I mean.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

Everyone seems obsessed with this recently:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzC4hFK5P3g&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]
Until Perfume and Namie are around Jpop will be in my heart but AKB and NYC are ruining it, they need to leave already.


----------



## Spica (Jan 26, 2012)

^And that's why Kpop has a bigger chance than Jpop to catch on internationally outside its niche, lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

Jmusic is pretty popular anyway but yeah Jpop on the whole is a niche market, Kpop is pretty much American music at this point but with less obvious metaphors for sex. I mean jesus I used to love Kelly Rowland but her new stuff is horrific. Where's the girl that sang Train on a track ffs.


----------



## Spica (Jan 26, 2012)

Kelly Rowland <3 Her "Stole" was amazing, back then I didn't have much interest in slow music but it made my soul calm. Anyway, I'm glad she finally broke out from Beyonce's shadow even though I don't like her music (except Commander, but that's because I like to shout the chorus lol).

AKB is much, much worse than Kpop in terms of "produced" idols. At least don't cater to otaku if you want to be taken seriously.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

Her new song is her saying "I'm down for whateva" for 4 minutes, I really hate the bloody song.

JE produce the worst but the 48 family is a close second. AKB have worked their asses off to get where they are but jesus their releases are the laziest crap ever and literally a release every three weeks is related to them. I'm surprised fans aren't sick of it already.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 26, 2012)

that PonPonPon song...kinda annoyed me...beside the vocal is....


----------



## Spica (Jan 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Her new song is her saying "I'm down for whateva" for 4 minutes, I really hate the bloody song.
> 
> JE produce the worst but the 48 family is a close second. AKB have worked their asses off to get where they are but jesus their releases are the laziest crap ever and literally a release every three weeks related to them. I'm surprised fans aren't sick of it already.



I'm lucky enough to haven't seen anything from JE. Maybe one actor or two but I generally ignore Japanese males because of the horrible host and visual key haircut. 


THAT IS NOT SEXY.

AKB48 has done a lot to get to where they are now, I acknowledge that but.... BUT.... THIS.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkHlnWFnA0c[/YOUTUBE]
/dies, I will never have respect for them

Remember, their fans are the ones who made K-On and Haruhi "popular". They don't get sick of repeated things, that's why harem ecchi and moeblobs are still kicking.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2012)

Haruhi was pretty good initially though.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jan 26, 2012)

hyomin on WGM 

such a tragedy


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 26, 2012)

Spica said:


> THAT IS NOT SEXY.



Every single guy here looks like a flaming douchebag. Ugliest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Spica (Jan 26, 2012)

So I've been tracking myself and found these:

1: My first comment about anything Korea-related: "What's UP with those eyebrows?" *Back then I was very put off Korean people's thick eyebrows*

2: How I discovered Gyul -> This article. I was very piqued by this beautiful woman calling herself goddess and decided to look her up. Luckily Lupin came up when I googled her, so if it wasn't for that song I would've been put off by KARA very quickly. 

The Morning Musume was too kawaii for me to think of as a goddess.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 26, 2012)

8ghosts said:


> hyomin on WGM
> 
> such a tragedy



what

what

what

IS THIS SHOW OUT TO TRY AND TORTURE ME?


----------



## Naked (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 26, 2012)

aigoo look at Hyomin <3


----------



## Spica (Jan 26, 2012)

WHO ARE YOU AND WHY ARE YOU TROLLING


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 26, 2012)

Im expecting to see a few Sunny cameos or guest appearances...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 26, 2012)

Well.

Shit.

Only furthers my theory WGM is conversion therapy. >_>


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 26, 2012)

She's going to be on the Chinese WGM, idk if she even knows Chinese??? This gonna be awkward

Also speaking of jpop, I like Kuu's Japonesque. I rly only care for the three jpop queens lmao


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 26, 2012)

@FatCat0_0

followed her.


lol the only jpop artist i like are FLOW.
they can get it.

@@


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]yf-W6NlIY6I[/YOUTUBE]
SAPOGIUHRIEOWGEWRAG
GET IT SUNNY.
ASTIhnrwa.


----------



## Spica (Jan 26, 2012)

dat blonde Sunny 

EDIT: 2000 POST.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jan 26, 2012)

hopefully this Chinese WGM is a failure and does not air too many episodes

This makes it easier to move qri above her in my rankings


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't listen to Jpop as much as Jrock. 
only Utada Hikaru, Ken Hirai..Perfume... and a few more. Jrock...uhhhhh that's a prettyyyy long list haha
But I must say I am pretty obsessed with PonPonPon. but thats coming from someone that has been into Jmusic way longer than kmusic lmao. 

AKB48 is just weird. I mean... wth with their computer-created member? wut. wut.


and dat piccccc... Jay Park :WOW


----------



## Hustler (Jan 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Hust you bastard what is this you repped me with
> 
> The horror, a Vic grinding on Khun cometh to your rep


Lol I can explain . I was initially gona rep you with a nice gorgeous Gyul gif but while searching for pics I came across this and was tempted , very tempted .


 
But I resisted and continued scrolling and found BYG x Gyul , couldn't resist nomore


----------



## Spica (Jan 26, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Lol I can explain . I was initially gona rep you with a nice gorgeous Gyul gif but while searching for pics I came across this and was tempted , very tempted .
> 
> 
> 
> But I resisted and continued scrolling and found BYG x Gyul , couldn't resist nomore



@_______@ abomination.

edit: apparently I trolled AKB-fans hard with a jab-comment towards T-ara. Those people are more defensive than ELFs.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 26, 2012)

aghhhh  I see Taec there......................no.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 26, 2012)

So much hatred for Taec hyung 




> On January 27th, the agency updated their ?*YG-Life*? blog with a tracklist of two songs: ?*Intro (Alive)*? and ?*Blue*?.
> 
> 
> ?Intro (Alive)? was composed and arranged by *Park Han Bum*, and contains lyrics penned by .
> ...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 26, 2012)

Blue is a reference to Jay-Z & Beyonce's illumanti's child, Blue Ivy (Illuminati's Very Youngest) to keep up with conspiracy theories that k-pop is part of the illuminati!!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 26, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]uWQFurbLu8s[/YOUTUBE]
Reminds me of one of their japanese songs..
can't remember the name though right now.





LMAOOOO.
The reason they're all blonde


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 27, 2012)

awww nuu what did he do to his hair D':


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 27, 2012)

His hair is perfect the way it is tbh.
i really hope he doesn't change it again because some fans complained on twitter to him before ;--------;


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 27, 2012)

hmmmmmmmm. I still don't like it :<
I liked him the best in 'let it go' ahaha.


----------



## Zach (Jan 27, 2012)

Suhoon said:


> [YOUTUBE]uWQFurbLu8s[/YOUTUBE]
> Reminds me of one of their japanese songs..
> can't remember the name though right now.
> 
> ...



Does make me think of one of their Japanese songs. Sounds good though.


----------



## Spica (Jan 27, 2012)

I think I like it. Rather him than Eunhyuk. *shudders:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWKwV9cvLyE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

BYG is warrior leader. But he needs to get rid of the cap and wannabe hiphop gear. Man up, like TOP.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2012)

Warrior reminds me of..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdMCAV6Yd0Y[/YOUTUBE]



Rain's Angel said:


> gorgeous


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 27, 2012)

So, this is the third major leg injury in about 13 months. She slipped on the ice Xmas eve of 2010. She injured her ankle again a bit after xmas 2011. Then she was up and dancing for Lovey Dovey shockingly early. And now she slips on MOTHERFUCKING ICE again, and tore shit around her kneecap. How does this keep happening?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2012)

Once you fuck up your knee/leg then it just becomes completely fragile.

My friend fucked up both of his knees about 4 times and he's someone who attends physio and takes pretty good care. I don't think CCM will stop until she can't dance again.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 27, 2012)

she needs to be on break not filming the drama seriously.

I hope she's pulled off any promotions for this period and goes on a break once this drama filming is over


----------



## Sasori (Jan 27, 2012)

Went to Hongdae Cocoon last nite.

Shit was amazing.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 27, 2012)

Suhoon said:


> [YOUTUBE]yf-W6NlIY6I[/YOUTUBE]
> SAPOGIUHRIEOWGEWRAG
> GET IT SUNNY.
> ASTIhnrwa.


Shit I literally leave one day before this.



koguryo said:


> Holy shit Sas u guys like NB?  That place is okay but it's always packed.  Went there last weekend and I could barely move, still made it on stage tho


Dude Korea is not ready for our London boisterousness. We dominate every stage we go to even if it's already packed. The Korean guys in the clubs are so pussy it's so easy to establish ourselves as alphas lol



> After NB, we hit up Gangnam and met one of the owner's of Answer, Mansion, and Junkie.  Fucking got us into the VIP room, I've never seen so many fine/plastic women


We stupidly went Gangnam on a weekday, we didn't know their clubs were closed until weekends.

We were hoping to go to Haven or Ellui.

That's the reason we ended up going NB again because it was just local and cheap for us lol

Gonna go Rococo tonight. HIGH HIGH HIGH HIGH



Ennoea said:


> Sasori we want details once you return.


I like stealing other guy's girls. It's so fun to find a really hot girl that's grinding on another guy, but capture all of the girl's attn.

Lots of jelly Koreans when me and my wolfpack walk in the club.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jan 27, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Shit I literally leave one day before this.
> 
> Dude Korea is not ready for our London boisterousness. We dominate every stage we go to even if it's already packed. The Korean guys in the clubs are so pussy it's so easy to establish ourselves as alphas lol



lol my sister went to some Korean clubs here in korea town (L.A.)and she said dudes would usually stay in a group separate from the girls. I assume they were too shy to approach them. 

Some photographic evidence of your conquests would be nice


----------



## koguryo (Jan 27, 2012)

You're gonna like Ellui Sas, lot of whores there  My dumbass friend is dating a prostitute smh  Seriously tho Gangnam is filled with hotties


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 27, 2012)

Sunny is choo kakoii!!! in the teaser...if i didnt see the word "Sunny" in it, i wouldnt click it lolol


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 27, 2012)

Sunny does her classic smirk in it too, I was like alhdlakjljakj!


----------



## Spica (Jan 27, 2012)

I spent the past three hours reading articles on SeoulBeats @____@ Actually most of the people there are sensible. They aren't all over their oppars and unnirs, they are critical and analytical of Korean society, the quality of Kpop and the netizen community. They defended Kids React, criticized the favoritism in the industry and discusses the sociological impact Hallyu is having on the world. 

I like my biases but sometimes it feels good to discuss them in an unbiased way you know @___________@


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 27, 2012)

^ seoulbeats have the occasional good article but most of their articles are terribly written. they bring up valid points but their writing is so terrible and sometimes overtly biased against korea, which is why it's hard to take them seriously

plus sometimes you can clearly tell they don't do their research.

B.A.P slayed that debut stage.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't like JPN Don't Laugh, the original is beautiful but that ver is abit eh.

Hyomin on Chinese WGM, wtfuckkery

Let them rest a little atleast CCM you pieces of crap.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 27, 2012)

^  that isn't jpn don't laugh, they already released that on the Shy Boy mini. it's an original jpn song

but it's by the same writer apparently

this is jpn don't laugh if you didn't hear it before


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

Wtf it sounded the same

I thought it was like a balladdy ver of a ballad


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 27, 2012)

gratz to T-ara!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Spica (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 27, 2012)

the main vocals' voices are amazing too unf.


----------



## Spica (Jan 27, 2012)

^ I like the blond guy singing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 27, 2012)

I can actually tell them apart  i'm surprised myself


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 27, 2012)

^ both underaged but like that stops people  other dancer guy is Jongup, 95er


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 27, 2012)

no more Yuri on MuCore, tomorrow will be her last day as MC
however Fany is still remain. I think they should replace with another SNSD member. TaeNy? .JeTi is hard to get since Sica busy with her drama...unless...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

Zelo is actually pretty good live, surprised me. I'm not sure who I'm talking about but two of the blonde guys can sing really well. That was a badass comeback stage, EXO gonna get pwned by these guys


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 27, 2012)

High note adlib - Daehyun (93er)
other main singer - Youngjae (94er)


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

Okay so:

BYG
Zelo noodles hair
Him I look like Yonghwa Chan

The other three are confusing tho:/

If anything I'm surprised there are 3 more, like I know the two that can sing but who's left?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

It's the damn Aryan hair. Meh if I can tell apart Suju in a week then nothing is impossible.


----------



## Spica (Jan 27, 2012)

Guys seen Jess in Wild Romance? She looks strange. ._____. Did she always look... not human? Or is it just her acting creeping me out? She is so frail and porcelainy.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3SmlwSAWE4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

> Or is it just her acting creeping me out? She is so frail and porcelainy.



She looks pretty creepy there, since Japan SM has been laying on the white make up thick. Her nose looks odd here.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 27, 2012)

Fucking hell, I'm away for two days and amazing happens.

_*B.A.P fucking slayed it.*_
I can tell them apart on stage. The vocalists are amazing, Zelo can rap live and has good flow, BYG is forever my flawless baby. I just hope TS will still let him do his underground stuff.

That beast thing with Dongwoon. It has Dongwoon. No more needs to be said 

Miryo album, with Sunny in the MV. Just get 2 of my most high-tier biases in one MV. No biggie. Really.

Block B and B.A.P are going to be appearing on a show together. That is going to be chaos. They're both retarded as fuck 

Speaking of Block B. Sounds shit. Looks like an interesting MV.
#BLOCKBFEVER is trending on twitter.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds shit as in "man that's some good shit" or as in it's really shit?


----------



## Chloe (Jan 27, 2012)

As in really shit.
"I can't spaz on tumblr about it" level shit 

Verbal Jint being amazing as usual.
And then Phantom derping in the background 
Can't wait for Phantom's official debut.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 27, 2012)

no one got the rice = bap joke


----------



## Chloe (Jan 27, 2012)

I haven't lurked back.
I still don't get it.

EDIT: Google'd it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

Verbal Jint has changed alot.

We got the BAP joke man


----------



## PlushCream (Jan 27, 2012)

I think I'll update myself with B.A.P's performance. They're powerful alright but Bang Yong Guk needs to drink a cool ice lemon tea once in a while. Its funny! I can tell Daehyun apart which I thought would have this squeaky-cute voice but surprise, surprise! Zelo is the cute rapper and quite a proficient one, Taecyon should learn something from him, I kid! Sorry.

That's it, since Daehyun is going into my bias list, it's easy to spot him but others, not too good. Hopefully they change hair colours soon.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 27, 2012)

So these guys have been making the rounds on kpop blogs and people are taking them seriously 
I think I follow one of the people who are running these on twitter 
PMSL so much. omg

They already have.
They already have.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 27, 2012)

New ledapple single album feb 2nd.

that i will preorder ;---------;
So excite. ahh.
maybe that means they'll be more active on twitter.


----------



## PlushCream (Jan 27, 2012)

Dongwoon is hot in the newest B2ST's MV


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 27, 2012)

taehee is one of the most adorable guys in kpop.
They already have.


----------



## PlushCream (Jan 27, 2012)

Which group does he belong to?


----------



## Chloe (Jan 27, 2012)

PlushCream said:


> Dongwoon is hot in the newest B2ST's MV


This pek

I should get myself a Godwoon set, but I like staring at Sooyoung OTL
#FirstWorldProblems


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

What is that Tumblr



> EXO R FOKIN SHIT I HOPE WEN THEY DEBUT AT MUSIC BANK OR SUMIT LYK THAT, THA ROOF COLPASPES ON THEM N DEY AL DIE OR GET SRSLY INJORED CUZ ONESTLY SM Y R U PRIORITGINSG EXO WEN U AV EPIC GROUPS LYK , AFTER SKOOL ON UR LABEL WHU NEED A COMEBACK ? SM WE WANT AFTER SKOOL COMEBACK SOTP FOCUSIN ON EXO ALL THA TIME ITS PISSEN US PLAYGIRLZ OFF . I HOPE EXO GET DROPPED BY EXO WEN SM REALISE THT THEY R A FLOP KTHNXBAI



It's an obvious troll account. I need to get one


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2012)

I think Daehyun is epic . It's like BB , G-d & TOP get most of the attention but Daesung is the best .


----------



## Chloe (Jan 27, 2012)

The troll tumblrs. My friend and I are talking to them.
Holy shit it hurts to breathe :rofl


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 27, 2012)

PlushCream said:


> Which group does he belong to?



BB Boys                       .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol at all the people being so mad at her

Brb making a troll account. Who should I target as a joke. TOP:ho


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok general question , CNb or FT Island? Majority wins

I vote for CNb

Eunji forehead , it's like reaching nirvana


----------



## Spica (Jan 27, 2012)

CNB because Oetariya is <3

Guise is it normal for guys to spout sappy loveproclamation to girls? My friend is seeing a bit older American (in his twenties) in China and he's like "We should stop before it gets too serious but I love you too much." And she's like... O________O;;;; She's only been in China for 13 days but already snagged a guy, tall, older, adventurous and cute and I've been in England for almost six months and nothing is happening dammit. 

/plays I'm a Loner


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2012)

Spica said:


> CNB because Oetariya is <3
> 
> Guise is it normal for guys to spout sappy loveproclamation to girls? My friend is seeing a bit older American (in his twenties) in China and he's like "We should stop before it gets too serious but I love you too much." And she's like... O________O;;;; She's only been in China for 13 days but already snagged a guy, tall, older, adventurous and cute and I've been in England for almost six months and nothing is happening dammit.
> 
> /plays I'm a Loner



Sounds like a perfect match tbh

A sappy guy who would settle for anything + a girl who just doesn't give a darn , don't take any offence to it though lol .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

> Ok general question , CNb or FT Island? Majority wins
> 
> I vote for CNB



Do I need to answer this? I like FTIsland tons though.



> Guise is it normal for guys to spout sappy loveproclamation to girls?



It's not Spica. But if a guy does then he really likes the girl, so quickly though would mean  he has mother issues and falls in love easily in desperate attempts to get the love he never could from his mother. Don't blame yourself, you know what most English guys are like compared to Americans


----------



## Chloe (Jan 27, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Ok general question , CNb or FT Island? Majority wins
> 
> I vote for CNb


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 27, 2012)

lol.

By the way
if you bought the japanese album for SNSD
SM has trolled you.
they just released preorders for the korean verison of it and it's repackage.
They already have. (repackage version A)
don't feel like getting links for the others


YG also has the korean version of somebody else for preorders for se7en

Great.

just when i decided to get ledapple's newest single they do this for se7en.




cover.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2012)

I like FTI's old stuff but CNB is just superior in every way IMO , except maybe Hongki is a better vocalist than Yonghwa


----------



## Spica (Jan 27, 2012)

Hust lol



Ennoea said:


> It's not Spica. But if a guy does then he really likes the girl, so quickly though would mean  he has mother issues and falls in love easily in desperate attempts to get the love he never could from his mother. Don't blame yourself, you know what most English guys are like compared to Americans



Yes but it's prolly my fault because I so damn picky. The chaebolheir I talked about previously for example. Canadian whatever, showed interest but I pulled away whenever he tried to get us alone. Maybe because I heard he tried to sleep with two other girls before me but he was good-looking ;_____; And I was the one who suavely got us to exchange numbers and Facebook-profiles. Where did all that self-confidence go? 

And oh yes I know English guys. 

There's this really cute English guy in the college coffeeshop. Very tall, thin and geeky looking but adorable. He quit before I got the chance to ask him for his number.  We had a very Korean drama serendipity meeting. I was the spunky girl who came late for the introduction dinner for international students and he gave me free pizza leftovers. 

And then there was this another big, macho one with tattoos and piercings. Lovable personality and cute smile, really nice. But he's gay. Darn.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

Hongki is really awesome, better than most idols but I don't get why people say Yonghwa needs to stop singing and shit, he's still a really good singer.



> Yes but it's prolly my fault because I so damn picky.



You're not the only one. 

C'mon Spica if anything K dramas has thought us anything then it's how to get guys to like you


----------



## Kagawa (Jan 27, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Ok general question , CNb or FT Island? Majority wins


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2012)

Spica : Wait you were asking for yourself?  I thought it was about some friend of yours . 

You stan Gyul which automatically means you're a strong female , just go with your guts man .

Yonghwa solos this!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

Imo best to just be yourself, if you like a guy then just hint that you like him, if the guy's worth anything he'll ask you your number.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2012)

B.A.P lip synced through the whole performance right? honestly no one could pull off that intense choreo + vocals .


----------



## Spica (Jan 27, 2012)

@Enno I tried tripping in front of him but the chaebolheir didn't respond well enough.  I like awkward guys, it makes me feel like I can take control. 

@Hust I DO have a friend in China who's dating a guy she's confused about. He's being passionate but oohing and aaahing that they will have to separate soon and she's like whatever, love me. And then I'm here in the other side of the world forever without boyfriend to dote on. I'mma be Zelo's pedonoona forever if this keeps up.  I just want somebody to hug me. 

+ for Hust thinking I'm a strong woman.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

> B.A.P lip synced through the whole performance right? honestly no one could pull off that intense choreo + vocals .



Did they? I thought minus the chorus it was live.

Spica I haven't dated anyone since the Summer


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol I don't know man guys are different . Dislike girls who play hard to get but love girls who are confident .

Any girl who stans Gyul is a pretty damn strong woman . 

Eno : Ugh it's so hard pull that off live. If they did , I'll stan these guys harder than BB .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkYBiyr2WL0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

I think most of it was live Hust, atleast for their debut stage. Netizens are overly critical, if they lip synched too much they won't like it.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 27, 2012)

I was about to go to bed but then you posted that video.
I have to watch it again.
It's too flawless


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2012)

What?!? I don't mind them lip syncing because their choreo is pretty hardcore but the problem is they don't sound breathy at all . 

It just sounds too good to be true tbh .

Someone uploaded the whole Nolza concert on youtube , too bad no one stans 2ne1 except me and Katz . Where's Garudo?


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 27, 2012)

Omg Warrior. I sorta expected the high notes in the intro.  it's the best part.
Also, you're right about not being breathy in Zelo's part. mostly in the part where he raps so fast. hmmmm.
I still cant' get enough of that song though haha.

Nozla concert?! /want/want


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

I stan them but I can't watch a full concert of Bom breathing and CL shouting

I've seen their It Hurts performance already.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 27, 2012)

so yeah. it's BYG's voice that puts me off the song.
the way he says warrior. idk

i wonder how long zelo's been a trainee for.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2012)

Katzuki said:


> Omg Warrior. I sorta expected the high notes in the intro.  it's the best part.
> Also, you're right about not being breathy in Zelo's part. mostly in the part where he raps so fast. hmmmm.
> I still cant' get enough of that song though haha.
> 
> Nozla concert?! /want/want


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQmf0exq4A4[/YOUTUBE]


Ennoea said:


> I stan them but I can't watch a full concert of Bom breathing and CL shouting
> 
> I've seen their It Hurts performance already.



Bitch my queens are flawless!

Honestly they were all great , nervous but great!


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 27, 2012)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQmf0exq4A4[/YOUTUBE]


Thankyus!~



Hustler said:


> Bitch my queens are flawless!


Im with you there hurrdurr


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

We'll have to wait for the MR removed but idk the two main singers seemed to be live, I think Zelo was lip synching abit though.

Watching It Hurts again, flawless song and performance.

Fuck In the Club lives were always my favourite.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2012)

It hurts is still my favourite song of theirs 

Seriously flawless!

I really loved this! Minzy slayed this. Flawless biatch!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CcLJYeGWZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 27, 2012)

I second... Third this motion. It hurts (slow) is a magnificent song. their voices can be fully appreciated there. Bommie <3


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2012)

2ne1 light stick frustrates me because it's so transparent . Even at their own concert you could barely see it . 

The design is awesome though .


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 27, 2012)

I like Big Bang's the best~


----------



## Sera (Jan 27, 2012)

What remix did SNSD use for their MAMA perfomance?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 27, 2012)

Should be the: The Boys ~Bring The Boys~ (Teddy Riley Remix)


----------



## Sera (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't mind CL's yelling much. It's called being a performer, and giving the audience an experience different from the album. As the leader and rapper, she probably feels an obligation to do that. I think it stands out cause they don't seem to do it much in kpop. I mean, god forbid you break away from singing exactly like the track. She could maybe tone it down a bit, but it's not a bad thing. I'm almost 20 minutes into the concert.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

I hope you know I was trolling

I like CL's voice but she does sound abit abrasive at times.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

Cara do you like my new sig?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 27, 2012)

.........................................

i hope someone new comes in new and gets totally confused by that


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

> Himchan has a background in classical music that sets him apart from most idol stars in the industry.



Fact of the day


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 27, 2012)

Hustler said:


> B.A.P lip synced through the whole performance right? honestly no one could pull off that intense choreo + vocals .


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Fact of the day



only reason why i like catboy and why bap is relevant to me tbh. i wanna hear him play because i enjoy traditional korean instrumentals. Especially ones with the Gayageum involved.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

He does look like a cat


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2012)

Weird thing but Zelo looks like a male Hyosung.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> He does look like a cat



We discussed this months ago when he was first revealed  


[YOUTUBE]GlRHoj9BhZI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]TrF-i4MyNFU[/YOUTUBE]

here are some examples  :33

it's very calming.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 27, 2012)

here's a modern example >>
[YOUTUBE]8rCGb8LgEAY[/YOUTUBE]

one of my favorites is this one:


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Noda. B (Jan 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Fact of the day



Um... Seungho, Henry, Seohyun and Ryeowook (especially Ryeowook) would like to disagree. And that's just off the top of my head. :sanji


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Suhoon (Jan 27, 2012)

o lord.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Katzuki (Jan 27, 2012)

oHHH Look at Zelo go hahaha


----------



## Sasori (Jan 28, 2012)

koguryo said:


> You're gonna like Ellui Sas, lot of whores there  My dumbass friend is dating a prostitute smh  Seriously tho Gangnam is filled with hotties


Went to Rococo.

Got there at 2am, no queue, empty inside. FRIDAY NIGHT. EMPTY AT 2AM.

Srsly I thought after that Big Bang video it would be fucking famous and popular.

We left immediately.

Language barrier is a real problem and the same pattern keeps happening every night. The girls that want to fuck can't speak English and aren't interested in us, and the girls that do speak English aren't willing to fuck.

Gangnam is too rich of an area though kog, that's why there's so many hotties -- all gold diggers.

Went Cocoon again last night though, got there at like 4am and stayed till the end at 7am lol

Just woke up and it's 7pm. LULZ MY LIFE


----------



## Sasori (Jan 28, 2012)

Spica said:


> And then I'm here in the other side of the world forever without boyfriend to dote on. I'mma be Zelo's pedonoona forever if this keeps up.  I just want somebody to hug me.


I'll hug you.

You just won't like what happens before and after the hug.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 28, 2012)

FUCK I REMEMBER FIRST LIVE MY OVARIES


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 28, 2012)

i love how sunny doesn't give a darn haha. 

That or she's unkempt because they're trying to take Hyomin from her.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 28, 2012)

Nothing new for her



Daehyun you awesome!

/ship


----------



## Spica (Jan 28, 2012)

Hating on Kpop "news" sites. Too much:

Selcas
SHOCKING PAST PICTURES
PRE-DEBUT PHOTOS
PROOF OF NATURAL BEAUTY (I'm looking at you Uee and Goo Hara)


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2012)

RA is spazzing like mad


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah idk either since Daehyun is awesome.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 28, 2012)

He could've joined the company pretty late. The only ones I know have been training for more than a year are BYG/Himchan/Jongup (since they appeared in Shy Boy MV).

I think he joined sometime between July-November since he did cover this at his old school.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)

Holy shit the JYP teaser was for Se7en?? It sounds good!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpDLtqVjcJw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 29, 2012)

am pressed at the fact that Se7en's mini si gonna be 1/2 full of remakes =/

I feel bad for him rly, YG sucks at promoting him & he has to head into military rly soon.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 29, 2012)

You probably shouldn't post a picture of it then...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 29, 2012)

She's legal, there's nothing wrong with it. It's just a nipple, idk why everyone is freaking the fuck out over it.

some people going like omg she'll be kicked out of T-ara or something. it's no big deal but everyone is making it into some huge big deal that will ruin her career or something.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 29, 2012)

I mean on the forum where it's a bannable offense, duh.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 29, 2012)

like we don't post or link stuff like this here anw but w/e

it's just a nipple. post a guy's nipple & it's all fine *eyeroll*


----------



## 8ghosts (Jan 29, 2012)

Who is the girl in Spica's avatar?


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey, just looking out for you. Don't go acting like I did it out of morality or some shit, a nipple is no big deal to me personally. Just this forum has real ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) mods.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 29, 2012)

No, I understand. The second part was directed at the stupid rules of the forum really =/


----------



## Spica (Jan 29, 2012)

8ghosts said:


> Who is the girl in Spica's avatar?



Angela Yeung Wing aka Angelababy.


----------



## Spica (Jan 29, 2012)

Violence should never be laughed about but bad fashion sense is always laughable.  Someone should teach those kids North Face jackets are too ugly to be status symbols.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 29, 2012)

the north face jackets are fug as hell (i'm sure they keep you warm) and wayyyy too expensive seriously, my mum would never buy a $200 jacket/coat for me (not like we need it here).

using it as a status symbol is school... gross.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 29, 2012)

siwon's left london ;w;

I DIDN'T FIND SIWON ANYWHERE IN LONDON I HEARD SOME LUCKY FUCKS FOUND HIM IN CHINATOWN SHFSJZGHKJHGJHD\IFHDSJBGHDFSHLDHCVHJVZILGF

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Spica (Jan 29, 2012)

^ Siwon needs to stop being mainstream and get down to Cornwall.

Damn, commenters really have problems with their stanning. I came with an offhand remark about a news-site's attitude towards certain groups because of the amount of un-newsworthy posts and they think I'm an anti when I did not even say anything critical against 2ne1 <____< I shiver just thinking about what will happen if 2NE1 hits it big and are all over the news.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)

Wait what nipple???

Alisha listens to K-pop and stans Suju? 



> Damn, commenters really have problems with their stanning. I came with an offhand remark about a news-site's attitude towards certain groups because of the amount of un-newsworthy posts and they think I'm an anti when I did not even say anything critical against 2ne1 <____< I shiver just thinking about what will happen if 2NE1 hits it big and are all over the news.



Lol every group has that problem


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

Poor Hwayoung. I don't get why she'd be kicked out of the group, it's just a malfunction, it wasn't Janet Jackson level anyway.

I'm pissed about Se7en, he's awesome as hell and YG is shitting all over him

@Hust:


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)

Eh YG and solo artists except Tablo and Psy . Going crazy is still one of my fav K-pop songs .

Wow people are slamming Hwayoung because of a wardrobe malfunction ? It's not like she grabbed her titty and flopped it out .

/thick nipples want


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

> they think I'm an anti when I did not even say anything critical against 2ne1 <____< I shiver just thinking about what will happen if 2NE1 hits it big and are all over the news.



Lol if you don't say that a certain group shits rainbows and gold 24/7 you're a hater. Just ignore them, they're probably kids.


----------



## Spica (Jan 29, 2012)

Doesn't Inki broadcast with a five minute delay? The production team should've done something about the nipple before it got broadcasted nationwide.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)

Ratings?

Bj's vs Sones is very interesting . Sones are defensive and BJ's are agressive , so much fun . 

Might as well add some more boobs


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

> Bj's vs Sones is very interesting . Sones are defensive and BJ's are agressive , so much fun



I don't even care if they want to fight but if I'm watching another MV then I really don't want to see some comments about how the song is good but SNSD/2NE1 are better. Really annoys me.

Zelo has nice boobs Hust.


----------



## Spica (Jan 29, 2012)

^Speaking about haters, only haters would say those are fake. A woman's intuition, those are real. 

Sones and BJs are pretty much the same. It's alright to be a fan of SNSD and 2NE1 but I don't see the point of joining a fan club when it's pretty much been taken over by ignorant tweens with no grasp of reality. You cause a sense of "them" and "us" if you label yourself under a definition. One good thing about T-ara was that they did not have a fanclub and appealed to the masses.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]APbmrWddS5Y[/YOUTUBE]

Someone help me. 
i've died.
all the kyumins


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Zelo has nice boobs Hust.



What?? Is this revenge???


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

It's why I don't tend to feel part of any fandom even though I really like a lot of groups. The ability to be objective goes flying out of the window and you're not allowed to be slightly critical.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

Hyosung looks great with short hair:ho


----------



## Spica (Jan 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It's why I don't tend to feel part of any fandom even though I really like a lot of groups. The ability to be objective goes flying out of the window and you're not allowed to be slightly critical.



THIS. So much.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Hyosung looks great with short hair:ho



You can expect Gyuri x Junho n your CP soon


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

> You can expect Gyuri x Junho n your CP soon



I'll be nice I swear


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)

My current hardcore ship


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

Futile love. She's clearly not interested in him whatsoever, she only has eyes for her fans


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)

Lol K-pop has turned me into a weirdo . I recently realised that I'm attracted to girls who have sharp canine teeth. Their smile turns out gorgeous , Zinger, Boa etc.



Ennoea said:


> I'll be nice I swear


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 29, 2012)

Just saw the Nipple incident
i feel really bad for her.

another thing
do any of you follow tigerJK?
he's like always horny


> DrunkenTigerJK Y'all making me hungry wit em pix. Scrumptious.


I find him hilarious


----------



## Spica (Jan 29, 2012)

Hust, you idiot. 

Not Eunhyuk of all ships!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

I think the longer I'm in kpop the more weirder my tastes get aswell


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)

Spica said:


> Hust, you idiot.
> 
> Not Eunhyuk of all ships!



Eunhyuk is one of the few members of Suju I can tolerate so not a bad ship IMO.

I always thought about how much of a hot couple Gyul and TOP would make . Both of them are boss as fuck lol .


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 29, 2012)

Hwayoung confirmed for nice boobs.

btw guys don't post the picture directly.  should be fine as long as it's in an article being linked to


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

I kind of ship this abit:


I don't mind Eunhyuk actually, nice enough but abit dumb.


----------



## Spica (Jan 29, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Eunhyuk is one of the few members of Suju I can tolerate so not a bad ship IMO.
> 
> I always thought about how much of a hot couple Gyul and TOP would make . Both of them are boss as fuck lol .



I actually don't mind TOP but Eunhyuk is acting too sweet for me to picture him with Gyul.

BYG is ok if he did something with his image (like TOP, his voice is to die for).


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

TOP and Gyul is abit idk, the universe would implode. I'd love a Sooyoung x TOP though. Gyuri and GD I can stan.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 29, 2012)

...Kyuhyun confirmed for death.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

Seokyu can get out

You know their fans actually think they're both dating and that SM should announce it already


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I don't mind Eunhyuk actually, nice enough but abit dumb.



Jonghyun? lol always struck me as an arrogant lil guy , 2 egos in a relationship would never work .

Eunhyuk seems the most genuine out of the Suju members but seriously I ship Gyul with 100 other guys and girls before him .

BYG is for Ji Eun , too bad the girl wants Boom


----------



## Spica (Jan 29, 2012)

Seokyu is cute. Kyuhyung just seems as interested in girls as Seo is in guys for some reason.  I've always thought he was adorably awkward.

GD with Gyul... uh. He's a bit... small. Probably bigger than Gyul but GD has cross-dressed too many times for me to take him seriously as a man.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 29, 2012)

I love it when hust posts these crack Gyulshippings


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)

I actually waited for Cara to post it . I raged for hours!



Ennoea said:


> TOP and Gyul is abit idk, the universe would implode. I'd love a Sooyoung x TOP though. Gyuri and GD I can stan.


The sex will be insane tbh  

Sooyoung x Daesung sounds like a match made in heaven to me . G-d with anyone is awesome , the guy is awesome .


Ennoea said:


> Seokyu can get out
> 
> You know their fans actually think they're both dating and that SM should announce it already



My goguma/Caraseo heart would probably kill someone


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't really ship Gyul with anyone outside of Eunjung

Jieun seems really passive about it all. Weird though but I heard SunYe really likes Yonghwa.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

The biggest beard pairing in KPop has to be Taeyang and Yuri though.

Those SeoKyu gifs have been floating around tumblr for ages, really annoying


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The biggest beard pairing in KPop has to be Taeyang and Yuri though.
> 
> Those SeoKyu gifs have been floating around tumblr for ages, really annoying



accurate.

ugh Seokyu, thank god i follow no Seokyu blogs


----------



## Spica (Jan 29, 2012)

Why is Seohyun first in the pairing?  Is she the dominant one?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)

What's beard pairing??

Hate me all you want RA , obviously Taeyang is not that tall but still better than Boom.

Just a crack ship


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 29, 2012)

Spica said:


> Seokyu is cute. Kyuhyung just seems as interested in girls as Seo is in guys for some reason.  I've always thought he was adorably awkward.
> 
> GD with Gyul... uh. He's a bit... small. Probably bigger than Gyul but GD has cross-dressed too many times for me to take him seriously as a man.





> Seokyu is cute. Kyuhyung just seems as interested in girls as Seo is in guys for some reason.  I've always thought he was adorably awkward.





> Seokyu is cute. Kyuhyung just seems as interested in girls as Seo is in guys for some reason.





> Seokyu is cute.





> Seokyu is cute.





> Seokyu is cute.





> Seokyu is cute.





> Seokyu is cute.





> Seokyu is cute





> *Seokyu is cute.*



*ಠ_ಠ*

**


----------



## Spica (Jan 29, 2012)

^ lol

IT'S CUTE BECAUSE BOTH SEEM UNINTERESTED IN EACH OTHER AND HAVE THE SAME ALIEN PERSONALITY.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)

Spica said:


> ^ lol
> 
> IT'S CUTE BECAUSE BOTH SEEM UNINTERESTED IN EACH OTHER AND HAVE THE SAME ALIEN PERSONALITY.



Oh thanks


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

Cara



> Why is Seohyun first in the pairing?  Is she the dominant one?



I think at this point we know she's a dominant female. I don't think she'd let anyone eat in front of the TV ever


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 29, 2012)

IDK HOW PEOPLE SHIP TAEUN SERIOUSLY. there is this dedicated tumblr to them and a youtube and a bunch of photoshops and I'm like what is this even.

They don't even have any interaction with each other


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)

^  Pretty much , I ship BB with any girl group I like tbh .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

Proof people will ship anything
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ui6ljDbxnic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jan 29, 2012)

I ship Nickhun and Minho:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdR0IXmvjV0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3uebuXf2Fs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 29, 2012)

I leave for like 10 minutes and now we're talking about pairings.

i'm confused.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 29, 2012)

whoever took over as her stylist this week is doing a great job, fucking body envy right there.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

Wtf Spica

Frankly I only really ship this:


And Eunhae alittle


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)

No proof people ship anything . I just want my biases together.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 29, 2012)

ohgod I remember the Strong Heart Ep were Gyuri pm owned Kang Ho Dong & called him a perv for kissing her when she was like 5 or smth


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Wtf Spica
> 
> Frankly I only really ship this:



Lol same! I talk about all these ships but only one I care about on & off the comp is Yongseo!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Wtf Spica
> 
> Frankly I only really ship this:
> 
> ...





Hustler said:


> Lol same! I talk about all these ships but only one I care about on & off the comp is Yongseo!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 29, 2012)

lizzy u boss


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)

Zinger's actual name is Ha Na , it's lot cuter than Zinger lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMh6mUKENfc[/YOUTUBE]
I love it.

Gyuri pwning the crap out of Kang Ho Dong:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5y8FBJ89CM&src_vid=pybjYiqEm3w&annotation_id=annotation_539277&feature=iv[/YOUTUBE]

I need to spread to rep Cara


----------



## Spica (Jan 29, 2012)

Gyul pwning all the guys in the studio.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_PmgrU54UE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 29, 2012)

Spica said:


> ^ Siwon needs to stop being mainstream and get down to Cornwall.



tourists love london tho *__*

he tweeted which hotel he was staying at and everything 


AND IF WE CAUGHT HIM HE WOULD HAVE KISSED US

a couple and friends and i were actually gonna go and stalk him but the weather's been horrible so none of us were bothered...just bawwwwed when we realised he was leaving yesterday ;w;




Hustler said:


> Alisha listens to K-pop and stans Suju?



long time



Hustler said:


> Might as well add some more boobs



hot 



Hustler said:


> Lol K-pop has turned me into a weirdo . I recently realised that I'm attracted to girls who have sharp canine teeth. Their smile turns out gorgeous , Zinger, Boa etc.




it's not weird! i think sharp canine teeth makes smiles more gorgeous as well :>


----------



## Alien (Jan 29, 2012)

Lol at all the fuzz about the nipple slip


----------



## Spica (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks more like a bone shave than surgery tho.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)

Alisha : You should stan superior groups like Big Bang , Infinite and B.A.P

Yeh Sooyoung shaved it too , looks weird


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

SM went a bit crazy before their Japanese debut and seemed to have made SNSD get some work done.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 29, 2012)

lol i already listen to Big Bang/Taeyang/T.O.P/G-Dragon

(also listen to BoA/SNSD/2PM/2AM/Lee Min Ho/Epik High/2NE1/Rain/SHINee etc, i'm not a big fan of k-pop, just mainstream)

i've listened to infinite later but never heard of B.A.P

but would stalk anyone of my favourite k-pop artists if they were in london 
it was just too cold/rainy/i was too busy to stalk siwon *__*;


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 29, 2012)

What was wrong with the mics in inkigayo last night.

lee hyun sounded off, so did sunny hill.
IU was kind of weak in her part, quiet.


----------



## Alien (Jan 29, 2012)

alisha said:


> lol i already listen to Big Bang/Taeyang/T.O.P/G-Dragon
> 
> (also listen to BoA/SNSD/2PM/2AM/Lee Min Ho/Epik High/2NE1/Rain/SHINee etc, i'm not a big fan of k-pop, just mainstream)
> 
> ...



No IU


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jan 29, 2012)

Saw the nip slip last night.

She is now relevant to me from this day forward. And if there's anyone who wants the picture in HQ, pm me fast!!


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 29, 2012)

Lol, it's a tiny peek at a nipple. Could anyone get excitement from it?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jan 29, 2012)

Graeme said:


> Lol, it's a tiny peek at a nipple. Could anyone get excitement from it?



Because it was from a kpop idol, the nip slip is so exciting.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 29, 2012)

Shouldnt having your bone shaved need healing time or something like that...?

If its true.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 29, 2012)

surgery again? i dont really care about surgery on kpop idols..
 give me the ugliest Jessica Jung and I still love her...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

Same here Ichi. At this point everyone has had some work done, it's not great to be so obsessed with image but as long as they're not forcing it on them I don't care either.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-M15I3XMXY[/YOUTUBE]
The Ringa Ring part is abit repetitive but the song is pretty good. I love the instrumental. I think the song needed more of the guys vocals though.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jan 29, 2012)

Well since NudeShroom says it's okay to link the article and not the direct picture, I'll share it here.

Read the lulzy comments



& OFCOURSE, it's *NSFW*


----------



## Spica (Jan 29, 2012)

YESH, another one who read AntiKpopfangirl lol 

AND WHY IS THE CAMERA MAN ZOOMING IN

Shouldn't the production team change the angle of the camera facing them? But it focuses solely on Hwayoung.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm surprised the team didn't catch that, aren't camera men good at catching things like this?


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZHsf6pLLo_I[/YOUTUBE]
I would so totally be that annoying white fangirl screaming for them.
i wonder if they're friends with the Mins twins from boyfriend yet


Girls' Generation said:


> Well since NudeShroom says it's okay to link the article and not the direct picture, I'll share it here.
> 
> Read the lulzy comments
> 
> ...



that one comment about gyuri @@


----------



## Spica (Jan 29, 2012)

^ nam gyuri, not my gyuri


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

Nam Gyuri from See Ya had an infamous wardrobe malfunction, killed her career


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lojC2wNlSHk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I like this performance betteerr dayum


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 29, 2012)

I feel bad for people when that happens.
unless it's done by them then i think it should be forgiven.

What happened to her well before her job got taken?


----------



## 8ghosts (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe it was a strategic move by CCM to remind people that she is still with the group. 
I remember reading this week that Soyeon said that any type of publicity is good to their boss. 

smh@ Kang Hodong. Dude always gave off those douche vibes

Eunhyuk is sweet? Dude made some girl cry on WGM. That episode was so awkward that it could  not have been scripted.


----------



## Spica (Jan 29, 2012)

Eunhyuk always seems to be bullied for his looks and his reactions are just 

Kang Ho Dong is that creepy douchey Asian uncle who is a little too touchey-feeley 

I thought Nam Gyuri was working abit as a model/actress?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 29, 2012)

Katzuki said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lojC2wNlSHk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I like this performance betteerr dayum



Is it just me or does Yonghwachan always look ridiculous in his shots?


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 29, 2012)

this is like the easiest kpop dance i've ever seen
there's like 5 moves you have to do.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 29, 2012)

8ghosts said:


> Maybe it was a strategic move by CCM to remind people that she is still with the group.



Hwayoung had been becoming very popular with fans since cutting her hair. Not saying this will hurt her popularity, but she was definitely becoming more well liked before this happened.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 29, 2012)

By the looks of things the number of Dangerous Boys has been dropped to just 4. One of the boys couldnt deal with it.

[YOUTUBE]gNaVQCblZbs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)

The guy has attention issues , good luck to him I guess


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

Which one called it quits?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)

The one who likes Hyoyeon


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

Pressure to change maybe got to him.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 29, 2012)

He looked pretty bad in the daytrip ep, throwing the biggest tantrum and disrespecting the dancing teachers.

How could he think the staff could just cut that out when the other two boys took their "punishment" on the chin accepting it, while he was just sulking in the corner...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh so he threw a bigger tantrum and left the show?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 29, 2012)

Havent seen this week's ep, but from previews we see him leaving the building in a hurry, and then later the other boys searching the streets looking for him.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe he realized his chances to smash Hyoyeon are zero


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe he's smashing her already, and left so people don't catch on. :ho


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

Gurl I can't explain what I feel, oooohhhhhh baby.

They sound exactly like Shinee.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Gurl I can't explain what I feel, oooohhhhhh baby.
> 
> They sound exactly like Shinee.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 29, 2012)

^ Stolen.  

Arya is mah gurl.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]t6fPzVNIEB0[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]7PMRe4k3OSw[/YOUTUBE]

teddy riley?
really.

same song but i like the chinese version better
mvs are somewhat different


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 29, 2012)

Exo-M >>>>>> Kai & his backup


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

It sounds better in Chinese.

You can't even say Kai and his back up because that would mean Kai is carrying the group when he's not


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 29, 2012)

so we're all agreed it sounds better in chinese
excellent


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)

Not digging either , boring!


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 29, 2012)

the chinese version is better. but!

bap >>>>>>>>>>>exo so far.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2012)

If it wasn't SM this group would get no hype. There was a group not long ago that released a similar song and could sing better that didn't get anywhere.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 29, 2012)

Miryo teaser is like an epic horror movie trailer but even better than the movie trailers.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 29, 2012)

I lol'd when i saw the MV

the teaser r like all dancing and stuff...and they release MV with a ballad song...


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2012)

Miryo's teaser is creepy as hell

So Kai doesn't sing a word? too much hype
​


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 29, 2012)

> Under the Korean video it says :
> 
> Quote
> The world of new boy band EXO-K and EXO-M presented by S.M.Entertainment is opened! First Music Video 'WHAT IS LOVE (Korean Ver.)' presents singing ability of EXO members, BAEK HYUN & D.O.! More teasers will be released soon, so stay tuned!!!
> ...




O.
Okay.
stanning lu han and chen.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 30, 2012)

Like the Chinese version better but that might be a little of my bias. 

Although definitely had an early SHINee vibe, which I guess isn't necessarily a bad thing...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Spica (Jan 30, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


>



Oh my goddess


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jan 30, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


>


hahaha!

kpop queen strikes again


----------



## koguryo (Jan 30, 2012)

Learning from the man himself, Shaun Evaristo(Taeyang/Big Bang choreographer) tomorrow.  He set up a dance workshop here.  He either worked with Seven for his comeback or with Big Bang


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 30, 2012)

Sica kissu~~~~ 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl8lHrIS060[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8ghosts (Jan 30, 2012)

wonder what the reaction would be like to a Song Ji Hyo type scene with Yuri


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 30, 2012)

8ghosts said:


> wonder what the reaction would be like to a Song Ji Hyo type scene with Yuri



I forbid it.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 30, 2012)

Whats that I hear?





Ah yes, the shattered pieces of broken hearts around the interwebs....


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2012)

Lu Han and Chen>>EXO Kai.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2012)

> Shaun Evaristo(Taeyang/Big Bang choreographer) tomorrow. He set up a dance workshop here. He either worked with Seven for his comeback or with Big Bang



Sounds awesome.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 30, 2012)

Hoihoon (Dangerous Boys) has a great eyesmile ;o;

he's really changed so much ever since he got on the show n.n

one of the reasons why i'm not rly impressed by exo dance teasers, these guys trained for around 3 months & were able to reach this standard already & they aren't actually trainees who do this pm everyday every week.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm all good with that Sica's kiss
Also love how the fans react to it.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Lu Han and Chen>>EXO Kai.



This.                   totally.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]mZJnZD1UbA8[/YOUTUBE]
Holy crap.
this'll get banned.
crying ;---------;


lmao if you want a laugh though after wards just look at this: Link removed


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2012)

Sunye's boyfriend is on the left.


----------



## Spica (Jan 30, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Hoihoon (Dangerous Boys) has a great eyesmile ;o;
> 
> he's really changed so much ever since he got on the show n.n
> 
> one of the reasons why i'm not rly impressed by exo dance teasers, these guys trained for around 3 months & were able to reach this standard already & they aren't actually trainees who do this pm everyday every week.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNb1HhnIE18[/YOUTUBE]

2 more dayssssss


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2012)

not saying that backflips = great dancing but that shit was pretty badass, right into the split thar


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 30, 2012)

he had difficulty with landing after the backflip from what we saw on the show thus far so I was rly amazed when he went from the backflip into the split.

yonghyun quit the show.

=/

I guess it was kinda expected.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 30, 2012)

*EDIT:* 

[YOUTUBE]s_2B5yidAac[/YOUTUBE]

Anyone have an idea what shes talking about?

Id imagine it would be hard for any average kid to look into the eyes of a soshi and not feel awkward...


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 30, 2012)

I like how se7en always post pictures of his cds so i know what they look like XD


MV out tonight at 12.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2012)

Dangerous boys : They're learning fast .

Honestly the fans are so ignorant for slamming Yonghyun . All the pity seems to be towards Soshi . C'mon the girls are with them like once a week or so and majority of the guys there grew up with a single parent or a grandma , they need someone there all the time .

Does it feel anything more like a variety show to anyone?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 31, 2012)

they are so desperate to unflop co ed


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 31, 2012)

o my fucking godddddd this is like a horror movie ;o; (even better than that, horrror movies these days suck)


----------



## Chloe (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm trying to relate the Sunny teasers to the recent ones.
It ain't working D:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 31, 2012)

these explain the sunny teaser

Miryo Solo:


> 01. Party Rock feat. Gary & The Koxx
> 02. Dirty (title track?)
> 03. 사랑해 사랑해 feat. Sunny
> 04. Revenger feat. (??? Not trans yet)
> 05. Leggo feat. Narsha


----------



## 8ghosts (Jan 31, 2012)

is that miryo? damn


----------



## Chloe (Jan 31, 2012)

Miryo - 사랑해 사랑해 feat. Sunny


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 31, 2012)

the whole mini is flawless really.

along with B.A.P, her solo debut are my favorite releases of 2012 thus far


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Didn't CoEd also say that they gave Tara a song?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Brian's Album, B.A.P and now Miryo's album are all great. And with BB soon this is gonna be a good year.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Sweet Sorrow released a song, today is a good day

I loved this song of theirs:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0hVMxRbOlY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Miryo- Dirty:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it3BNpXa4No[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiOGuqI4nQM[/YOUTUBE]
Phat


----------



## 8ghosts (Jan 31, 2012)

Lee Qri>Gyuri

*runs out*


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Qri is gorgeous aswell lol.


----------



## Spica (Jan 31, 2012)

8ghosts said:


> Lee Qri>Gyuri
> 
> *runs out*


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 31, 2012)

this is.... boring. one of the better jyp produced songs as of late, but the mv is a bore.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2012)

I really like the song but I agree the mv is boring

Miryo's album is pretty good. Can't wait for the mv.

Queen Jea deserves her solo too


----------



## koguryo (Jan 31, 2012)

A shit ton of people showed up for Shaun's workshop.  Not just amateur dancers either, SM's choreographer and Amber showed up.  Amber is an amazing dancer, no fucking joke.  She was like right in front of me.  The choreo we learned today was really hard.  Now I'm just chilling at my friend's crib.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Did you hit that Kog.

Sounds fucking awesome though man.

Why JYP producing for Se7en, YG


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2012)

Didn't JYP and YG have some dispute over Se7en & Rain? lol

Da fuck did I just watch

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gkLyqzkJ3c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Jan 31, 2012)

I have never seen so many Korean people just not give a darn when there was an idol in the same room as them.  We're all dancers so we were all just focused on Shaun, what he was teaching us and the choreo.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 31, 2012)

apparently it's a collab due to KPOP Star or whatever that show where they judge with BoA?

cool, was Amber really friendly and all? or did she just focus on dancing.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Se7en and Rain had a rivalry back in the day when YG gave a crap about Se7en. 

I've seen that before lol, JYP really is a fame whore


----------



## koguryo (Jan 31, 2012)

Amber was into the dance but she was all friendly with her friends and the SM ppl.  Maybe I should have asked her for a picture with her and Shaun.....fuck


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Should have asked for Victoria's number.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 31, 2012)

I wouldn't be taken seriously if I did that, dancing is one of the reasons I don't follow Kpop as much.  Besides why be a fan when in the future, if I get good enough, I can be the one teaching dance to all of my favorite Kpop stars.  Like say I get to teach 4minute and just touch them all over showing them dance moves


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Should have asked for Victoria's number.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2012)

miryo songs fuck yeah

literally only a minute into the one with sunny

SHE'S SO FUCKING AWESOME DAMN.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2012)

Supposedly from Yonghyun's diary , sickening if true .



> Yonghyun complains that the GGDB staff constantly rejected his requests (eg for medicine when he felt sick), and he feels that the staff saw him as a tool to raise viewer ratings. He also says that the PDs filmed him when they promised not to. Here are some translations:
> 
> Do you really think I was angry because I couldn?t play? I definitely started to get angry because I told you not to see me as a tool.
> I?m honestly fucking disappointed. You told me that I won?t be filmed so I can go out and play but you filmed it and it was broadcast.
> ...


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2012)

FUCK ME THE GIRLS LOOK FLAWLESS AS HELL!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 31, 2012)

it's kinda boring but they look flawless ;_;

zinger went back to black already tho


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 31, 2012)

poor yonghyun =/ ughhh this is one of the reasons why i had a lot of reservations about the show.

fail gifing by me


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

We already knew what the show really was and that kind of backs up our reservations:/


----------



## Spica (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm just so disappointed in Soshi for even participating in that show. I know most of their appearances are fake but this show is so fake it's not even funny.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2012)

Some Soshi members are genuinely trying to help so I won't blame them . 

But it's true they're not fit for this show looking at their schedule , they don't know what's going on half of the time IMO .

If they really wanted to make this an inspirational variety , they should have got someone like Jae Suk . The guy is a walking god and has every right to teach them .


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 31, 2012)

But guys, learning to dance can turn your life around!


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2012)

Graeme said:


> But guys, learning to dance can turn your life around!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvLzhK7Vatw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Soshi doesn't get a say in it though so you can't blame them. But lol at the dance comment.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll have to watch Ep7 right now. 

@ Hustler,  I see you're posting at 4:30am in the morning why do you get up so early? lol


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I'll have to watch Ep7 right now.
> 
> @ Hustler,  I see you're posting at 4:30am in the morning why do you get up so early? lol



More like why do I sleep so late?

Lol why are you up at 6:30?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Zinger burger looks good in black.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Spica (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd prefer Soshi to do the talk show/variety thing that was rumoured than this.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Soshi need to do a Loose Women type of show.


----------



## Spica (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, there's Soshi in the City now.

And soon there will be Desperate Girls.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't see why dude is complaining other than the dancing part. I can imagine him crying to go home when he joins the military.


----------



## Naked (Jan 31, 2012)

Really? I think I understand Yonghyun's position better now that his side of the story is actually presented. The producers kept egging him on to get him annoyed so that they could edit the footage and twist the story to make him look worse than he was. Seeing himself misrepresented on national television made him even more aggravated to the point where he had enough and left the show. Disappointing really.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Wouter's got the looks and the tumblr posts with likes on it. Damn you to hell.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 31, 2012)

WTF Im doing at school right now...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0ilXopCnqw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Is his turtle ready?


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0ilXopCnqw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> Is his turtle ready?





/overusedturtlememe


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2012)

Yesung, the man that watches you sleep.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jan 31, 2012)

Naked said:


> Really? I think I understand Yonghyun's position better now that his side of the story is actually presented. The producers kept egging him on to get him annoyed so that they could edit the footage and twist the story to make him look worse than he was. Seeing himself misrepresented on national television made him even more aggravated to the point where he had enough and left the show. Disappointing really.



I guess he was not really a bad boy then


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0ilXopCnqw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> Is his turtle ready?





that was funnier than expected


----------



## 8ghosts (Jan 31, 2012)

song ji hyo a gold digger

shocked I am not


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2012)

Song Ji Hyo in a relationsip 



What? /sleepy


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 31, 2012)

Miryo's MV was meh, and the song was corny. Sigh.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 31, 2012)

ralph lauren

SNSD on Letterman stream.

Dirty is my least fave on the album but it's still good imo. MV was weird but it's soooo gifable and interesting


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm watching Letterman now. Luckily I don't know anyone who does, so no one will be like "That's what you listen to all the time?"


----------



## 8ghosts (Jan 31, 2012)

which is why SM should have payed that cash to be on Conan O'Brien instead


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 1, 2012)

Gotta give them credit, they did a great job. Just weird that the guests were all the oldest as fuck people in the history of the US. Cool of Dave to try and say something in Korean though.


----------



## Helix (Feb 1, 2012)

That looked uncomfortable as shit on that cramped stage.


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 1, 2012)

You could see Sunny bent over while Dave was talking. Definitely was too small of a stage. They doing any other late night or day time shows?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 1, 2012)

that was one of their best perfs of The Boys.

I loved that the main singers had hand mics bc you can tell they were more comfortable singing with them.

what is JYP doing, this is like more promo than WG ever got in 3 years


----------



## Naked (Feb 1, 2012)

Graeme said:


> You could see Sunny bent over while Dave was talking. Definitely was too small of a stage. They doing any other late night or day time shows?



They're doing LIVE! with Kelly tomorrow.

*EDIT: *Also, what did he try to say in Korean? I didn't catch that part.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 1, 2012)

he said kamsamida


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, he tried to say thank you. Was pretty cool of him to attempt it, haha.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 1, 2012)

For those who have watched it, do you think they will get new fans or more interested people from the show appearance...?


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 1, 2012)

Well... tough to say. If it was on a show young people watched, yes. But I guarantee anyone with an interest in pop that was watching Letterman already knew they were going to be on it. Tomorrow might be a better chance for them.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 1, 2012)

Well I guess that could be considered a good warm up for tomorrows's show then...


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 1, 2012)

sooyoung looked so good

gotta compliment her surgeon



> Well... tough to say. If it was on a show young people watched, yes. But I guarantee anyone with an interest in pop that was watching Letterman already knew they were going to be on it. Tomorrow might be a better chance for them.



From the few times I have watched morning shows here I get bombarded with commercials for old people. Most young people are either at school, or work, or sleeping until 2pm if they have the day off/unemployed. 

Maybe the Wonder Girls "movie" is not that bad of a marketing campaign after all since teen nick is for tweens.


----------



## Naked (Feb 1, 2012)

If only I lived in the West Coast.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Zhariel (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, Jennifer Lopez will be on the show, maybe with them. Maybe she will be super wow'd and be like "Hey, let me help you out!" 


But seriously, I can't think of some live type of shows that young people would be watching and happen to catch them on.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 1, 2012)

That was a sickass remix and performance, though the girls were definitely nervous visibly.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2012)

Sooyoung


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 1, 2012)

everyone is singing Sooyoung's praises in the ONTD post, girl was working it.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 1, 2012)

Fuck why is Twitter down, I want my dose of Americans complaining about "127 asian girls on Letterman/ANTICHRISTINMUSICALFORM


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 1, 2012)

on the other hand....


----------



## Adachi (Feb 1, 2012)

NOT ENOUGH HATRED AND IGNORANCE

-edit-^Oh yeah I saw that


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 1, 2012)

shoulda been on Conan. but at least it wasn't on shitty Leno.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> on the other hand....



  

That was pretty good considering how nervous they must have been . I couldn't hear them very well though , the bgm was too loud.


----------



## Helix (Feb 1, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 1, 2012)

Bill Murray ahjussi fan.


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 1, 2012)

And that's why Letterman was a horrible venue. Too many old white trash people watching 

That pic of them with Murray is fucking classic, oh god.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2012)

Sooyoung oozes charisma , so flaw free ugh!

 I'm so nervous for 2ne1 though .

Can't wait for America to label them as "Wannabes" , I'd seriously rip someone's throat if anyone calls them "Nicki Minaj wannabes" . The bitch is not original herself .


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 1, 2012)

I have been hating on this song but that was an excellent performance.

Hot girls+ dancing =always good

but this is a country that sends out 70 year old corpses to sing during the super bowl so who knows what will happen


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 1, 2012)

Cant wait for reaction videos of SNSD on youtube...

I hope they slay it on tomorrows show!


----------



## Adachi (Feb 1, 2012)

> Omg someone just reported from the David Letterman studio saying that Regis's legs were crossed for a reason. Yes, unfortunately that reason



                .


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 1, 2012)

Someone posted them as Pussycat Dolls rip offs... 

Even with twice the members each girl would probably get more lines on average than the members of Pussycat Dolls not named Nicole. 

Theyre more of a unified and functioning girl group than the Pussycat Dolls ever were...


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 1, 2012)

If only sooyoung could sing...damn 

she completely overshadowed everyone

yoona I am disappoint 

I see you post at neogaf as well dreamer lol


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm glad to be the only one not all about Sooyoung.


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 1, 2012)

Graeme said:


> I'm glad to be the only one not all about Sooyoung.



sooyoung is usually last in my personal rankings


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 1, 2012)

If only the had more room...




An expected reaction...?


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 1, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> An expected reaction...?


Seohyun avert your eyes!!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2012)

8ghosts said:


> sooyoung is usually last in my personal rankings



Aren't you the one who thinks Qri > Gyuri? yeah definitely bad taste

jkz


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 1, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Aren't you the one who thinks Qri > Gyuri? yeah definitely bad taste
> 
> jkz



gyuri is in my top 5


----------



## Chloe (Feb 1, 2012)

Sooyoung you flawless being.

Sunny is the biggest cutie ever omg.


My biases are the best.


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 1, 2012)

how does sunkyu know she is in the shot? is there a screen behind the couch or something?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 1, 2012)

that 5mins of The Boys was totally LEGIT!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 1, 2012)

epic title! - Girls' Generation put American Pop Singers To Shame on 'David Letterman'


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 1, 2012)

8ghosts said:


> how does sunkyu know she is in the shot? is there a screen behind the couch or something?



I assume there's screens in front of them, her laughing is the first thing I noticed.

On an unrelated subject, really liking this Grasshopper Song by Sunny Hill.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 1, 2012)

I found Eno


----------



## Girls' Generation (Feb 1, 2012)

That was a really good performance. Taeyeon's adlibs were friggin' amazing in how she sung her high notes.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2012)

SloGoob said:


> I found Eno





But yeah Soshi killed the fuck out of it on Letterman. Sooyoung was fucking flawfree sexiness (other silly adjectives) and Taengo did well too. The song still sounds dumb in english though. Are you guys seriously about new fans? 9 hot ass asian girls wearing lace outfits on late night TV, damn straight theyre gonna get new white ahjussi fanboys


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 1, 2012)

HOLY SHIT

THEY MET BILL FUCKING MURRAY


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2012)

SloGoob said:


> I found Eno





Eno secretly ships it tbh


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 1, 2012)

Watching Live with Kelly.

My cat seems more excited


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 1, 2012)

Regis probably wishes now that he didn't retire.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 1, 2012)

short version of the boys was done


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 1, 2012)

OH MY GOD I JUST SAW SNSD ON AMERICAN TELEVISION OMG

HOWIE MANDEL (I FORGOT HOW TO SAY IT) AND KELLY TALKED TO THEM OMG

IT WAS NICE

PEOPLE WERE CHEERING FOR THEM

THEY DID FLAWLESS DESPITE IT BEING SO SHORT


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 1, 2012)

wow SNSD and the sones really owned that place.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 1, 2012)

They did great.  I love how they kept singing too :3

edit;


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 1, 2012)

Host: Your English is Very Good
Tiffany: I was born in America
Host: YOUR ENGLISH IS VERY GOOD!!!!
Tiffany: I KNOW I WAS BORN IN AMERICA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah Howie Mandel was pretty freaking hilarious that entire episode.  Him and Kelly were great for them


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 1, 2012)

god damn I'm really excited for their debut, this teaser is all sorts of awesome


----------



## Spica (Feb 1, 2012)

I'M IGNORING EVERYTHING.

(well, untill they promote anything other than The Boys)

I love my Soshi but that song just ruins it for me.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 1, 2012)

lolwut people calling tiffany snotty/stuck up/whatever for pointing out she's born in America and thus knows English?


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 1, 2012)

Spica said:


> I'M IGNORING EVERYTHING.
> 
> (well, untill they promote anything other than The Boys)
> 
> I love my Soshi but that song just ruins it for me.



you need to post more so I can see that avatar more often


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2012)

Regis had a boner

I wonder who for?


----------



## Spica (Feb 1, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> lolwut people calling tiffany snotty/stuck up/whatever for pointing out she's born in America and thus knows English?



What people, netizens or bias-fans?


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 1, 2012)

bias fans are not netizens?


----------



## Spica (Feb 1, 2012)

I consider netizens disillusioned Korean internet-users while bias fans are disillusioned biascentric international fangirls.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 1, 2012)

Howie was hilarious.  Now they just need to release a song here that is actually good!

Disappointing how most of them were afraid to say anything, probably cause they are still unsure of their English, Yuri just looked around confused most of the time, didn't know what to do.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2012)

Yuri was probably checking out all the fine ass in the audience now that she's in the land of the free.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2012)

Also lol Jihyo got her self a big catch didn't she


----------



## Draffut (Feb 1, 2012)

They have any more US appearances, or they getting packed back up on a plane already?



Ennoea said:


> Also lol Jihyo got her self a big catch didn't she



Poor Gary.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't think they have any major major appearances. I'm annoyed, why didn't they go with something from their Japanese album? Do an English ver of Time machine if you must.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Also lol Jihyo got her self a big catch didn't she



And Gary was gone for just a week lol


----------



## Girls' Generation (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2012)

Late but really digging the Block B comeback & CN Blue single.

All the comebacks have been pretty damn good so far . 

Eno : Why so obsessed with Himchan? lol still under the delusion that you're asnindie

They were playing the grasshopper song at the netcafe and now it's stuck in my head. /dingalingaling dingalingaling

This is great!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ME97D-u0TE#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]yiMntBGX-6c[/YOUTUBE]

could not keep a straight face.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2012)

Also happy birthday RA , whenever it is .


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I don't think they have any major major appearances. I'm annoyed, why didn't they go with something from their Japanese album? Do an English ver of Time machine if you must. Do an English ver of Time machine if you must.



This is what Im waiting for, Eng ver of Time Machine would be killer!

2NE1 music-style and image wise would fit the US market more than any other girls group Id say.  

Its just the transition to English would be a big hurdle.

Also just noticed they sing _eh eh eh_ a lot. lol

[YOUTUBE]eTK5SWQ9O8U[/YOUTUBE]

But again their image fits the US perfectly.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay just been reading other forums, and oh the shitstorm SNSD's appearances made in one thread. 

One person made the mistake of creating an individual thread just for their Letterman appearance in the Off-topic section, where members from all the different section of the forums came to check it out, and_ unfortunately_ post their first impressions of SNSD and kpop in general. 

Regular Kpop fans who usually post about Kpop in a devoted thread came in and saw the dissing...and...well....war...! 

Some of the kpop fans did mention something interesting: _"At this point I find it hard to imagine being into kpop without being into the whole thing."_

So for those here im curious, what was you gateway drug group/song/show/appearance/idol that got you seriously into kpop...?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2012)

Soshibang 

Gee/Haru Haru


----------



## Spica (Feb 1, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Okay just been reading other forums, and oh the shitstorm SNSD's appearances made in one thread.
> 
> One person made the mistake of creating an individual thread just for their Letterman appearance in the Off-topic section, where members from all the different section of the forums came to check it out, and_ unfortunately_ post their first impressions of SNSD and kpop in general.
> 
> ...



Lupin got me into it but I remember Oh! and Gee clearly from when I started. Then I discovered Gyuri and I was pulled in. 

I think most Kpop-fans exaggerate SNSD's appearance on Letterman. For me and many others not into Kpop, it was a strange performance overcrowded with nine girls on a cramped stage with overproduced choreography. And a stupid song that, if an American artist sang it, Kpoppers would point and laugh at. And guess what non-fans did? Pointed and laughed, The Boys is a joke.  

But I love SNSD no doubt about it. They just have better songs they should've promoted instead. (TRICK DAMMIT)


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 1, 2012)

> I think most Kpop-fans exaggerate SNSD's appearance on Letterman. For me and many others not into Kpop, it was a strange performance overcrowded with nine girls on a cramped stage with overproduced choreography.



I think they are just relieved and proud that the girls did the best with what they were given. 

They could have easily tripped over each other on a set not designed to handle their choreography, and on top of their _manufactured_ comments, fans would then have to deal with comments of them being _amateurish_ and _unskilled,_ if they were to have made mistakes which was very possible given their setting. 

Anyways, Taengoo why you so Taengoo...!


----------



## Draffut (Feb 1, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> So for those here im curious, what was you gateway drug group/song/show/appearance/idol that got you seriously into kpop...?



Honestly I found:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AE2pe5LDgE[/YOUTUBE]

Which got me interested in looking up more on SNSD after like 400000 viewings.  I came here to post something about it ages back and someone mentioned Running Man around the same time. (Back when it was still new) Which I proceeded to hunt down and have since fell in love with.  Shortly before that I also watched a Korean TV show called "Hyung Joon becomes a progamer" about the SS501 singer becoming a professional Starcraft gamer, which I also loved.

Honestly these two shows have gotten me deeply interested in Korean television from which I have been hunting down other shows.  Music is a far second in my interest and even the groups I 'like' really only have 3-4 songs i enjoy each.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2012)

Suju and WG got me in to Kpop but really it was Manga-->Japanese films/music-->Korean films/dramas-->Kpop. So it was a long journey.



> Why so obsessed with Himchan?



I don't really like anyone in BAP yet so lol, BYG got crossed off my list

WTF Mblaq'a mini is fucking ace:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8zEjz4TaIU&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]

I wish people would let others have an opinion rather than jumping on them and calling them ignorant and whatnot because they don't automatically like a kpop group. 

Block B was just wut, I'm sorry but wasn't Zico suppoused to be in Shinee? The tough act i'm just not buying it. The songs okay though.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2012)

Kpop is pretty good at the moment:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC_SKIkZ9PE&feature=fvsr[/YOUTUBE]
Best song yet, I wish I liked Nine Muses though. They just seem awkward as a group. Also how old are they? Sera is the only one that stands out to me.

Lol at Simonandmartina. B.A.P= Best Absolute Perfect and so their fanclub should be called F.A.P, Fan absolute perfect


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah that's what I was thinking, there's a lot of side avenues that lead a lot of people into different interests/aspects of kpop/k-media rather than Kpop at face value first.

SNSD Horror Movie Factory -> SNSD -> SNSD variety shows -> Running Man / Invincible Youth -> BEG/4Minute/Kara/T-ara -> All Idol special variety shows ->  Kpop group collab. performances -> K-pop in general etc.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2012)

> there's a lot of side avenues that lead a lot of people into different interests/aspects of kpop/k-media rather than Kpop at face value first.



Pretty much. Though it was weird seeing white teen girls in England screaming for Shinee. For the most part Kpop intl community is people that were interested in general asian culture to begin with.


----------



## Spica (Feb 1, 2012)

Sunny is quickly becoming one of my top three Soshi. She's so awesome on 1000 Song Challenge. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7ETsOrjFIk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



> Though it was weird seeing white teen girls in England screaming for Shinee. For the most part Kpop intl community is people that were interested in general asian culture to begin with.



This. The only thing that separates Kpop intl fans from Visual-Kei fans for the average intl person are the clothes and makeup (but flower boy fashion and circle lenses are still odd lol=.

I think the "normal" appearances of Kpop subculture and the self-appraising propaganda of Korean media is what tricks international fans into thinking it has a general mainstream appeal when mostly it is Asian people/Asian-interested people who flock around it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2012)

Spica that ava is so cute.


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 1, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Okay just been reading other forums, and oh the shitstorm SNSD's appearances made in one thread.
> 
> One person made the mistake of creating an individual thread just for their Letterman appearance in the Off-topic section, where members from all the different section of the forums came to check it out, and_ unfortunately_ post their first impressions of SNSD and kpop in general.
> 
> ...



Well
jpop/anime/manga led me to brown eyed girls, abracadara was my jam. didn't realize it was korean till i looked up more music by them.
then i lost internet for like 3 months. found kpop music videos on comcast. "lol okay let's try some of these" then big bang and 'victory korea'&'Hello' happened. then i got internet back and looked up more music on ihoneyjoo, before they closed, while looking for some more bigbang stuff.
at one point i asked in here when BEG was making a comeback and i got told in march of 2011
pretty much it. ignore the giant run on sentence. i'm a bit tired.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 1, 2012)

Spica said:


> Sunny is quickly becoming one of my top three Soshi. She's so awesome on 1000 Song Challenge.
> 
> This. The only thing that separates Kpop intl fans from Visual-Kei fans for the average intl person are the clothes and makeup (but flower boy fashion and circle lenses are still odd lol=.
> 
> I think the "normal" appearances of Kpop subculture and the self-appraising propaganda of Korean media is what tricks international fans into thinking it has a general mainstream appeal when mostly it is Asian people/Asian-interested people who flock around it.



AS one of those weird white American intl fans that isn't harcore into kpop, I can say that I hate that hairstyle on Sunny.  Especially when it's  blonde.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 1, 2012)

my friend pushed snsd onto me

haven't really looked back since

and now i'm more into everything than her lol

AND LOL OMG I JUST REALIZED THE SCOUT HEAD IS ON SEOHYUN

SO PERFECT


----------



## Alien (Feb 1, 2012)

BONK            !


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 1, 2012)

I got into Kpop because of DBSK . 'Purple Line and Wrong Number... Mirotic too. I even learned the Mirotic choreography. 
I've been into Jrock much longer though. Lar'c~en~Ciel's fault. I was addicted to 'honey' at that time.

Also, I liked the Block B song. the video is kinda meh. But I like Block B as a whole. So far my fav songs are Halo and Wanna B though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 1, 2012)

"I dunno I dunno I dunno BUT I'M HARD"

That's all I hear.


----------



## Spica (Feb 1, 2012)

Aw man now I have Party Rock in my head.

The pauses just rub me the right way.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 1, 2012)

Amazing! woot to Live! With Kelly.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 1, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Soshibang
> 
> Gee/Haru Haru



So you've probably seen this already right?

[YOUTUBE]xd37vcscBRI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Feb 1, 2012)

Can anyone fill me in with Big Bang's comeback? 

lazy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, I love NalinA.  Though I'm somewhat scared it's a song about beating women.

Must learn Korean.  ಠ_ಠ

EDIT: does B-Bomb have no parts whatsoever?


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 1, 2012)

Technically I was obsessed with Gee for like a few months but I think it was SuJu's Sorry Sorry and SuJuM's Supergirl that actually pulled me into the fandom.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 2, 2012)

My brother first introduced me to Gee and just like any average guy my first reaction was: 

Sooo many.... 

But he never really got beyond the girl group's music videos and while he checks out the latest music videos that come out he lost his interest in Kpop in general. Though he does still like 2NE1 over the others and is the only group he knows ALL the members names.

*Me:*_ "Bro...how can you still not know all of SNSD's names..?! Do you even know any one member's sleeping habits...? That's like basic."_

*Bro:*_ "I regret getting you into Kpop...."_


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 2, 2012)

I liked Halo & Wanna B more than this one... Hopefully the mini is better.

DAESUNG SOLO IN BB MINI OMG YES


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 2, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Also happy birthday RA , whenever it is .



omg >_< I just saw this, it's this Sat, ty ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## Hustler (Feb 2, 2012)

^ All good! Have a great one 

DAESUNG SOLO!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Spica (Feb 2, 2012)

Ennoa: Thanks! You won't believe how much rep, posts and PMs I've gotten over it.



lmao the fans who begged him not to listen to it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 2, 2012)

^ apparently he chose Fany as the prettiest & Taeyeon as the most 'stunning beautiful' or smth.

CRYING AT HIS AEGYO OMFG <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Spica (Feb 2, 2012)

haha Jessica-fans be hating on Wild Romance. Scandalous kiss on bed scene


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

That drama looks like total crap.



> lord i pray that taecyeon & bora & other 'pretty face but untalented' rappers never release a rap solo track tyvm.



The thought of a Bora solo made me lol really hard

Daniel hates pop music alot, he will never listen to that.

@Spica, I'm not surpised, only time I ever get alot of rep is when I have an asian girl in my set. Mostly Gyuri but some of the comments can be creepy, I remember once some weirdo spamming my PM asking if there was a vid of Gyuri moaning


----------



## Draffut (Feb 2, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> *Me:*_ "Bro...how can you still not know all of SNSD's names..?! Do you even know any one member's sleeping habits...? That's like basic._


_

Sleeping habits is basic?  Wouldn't that be more 'creepy stalker' level, or is it  common thing?_


----------



## Sasori (Feb 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Mostly Gyuri but some of the comments can be creepy, I remember once some weird spamming my PM asking if there was a vid of Gyuri moaning


Dude that was supposed to be a secret.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

Sas how is Korea treating you? Is it freezing? Stalk any young girls yet?


----------



## Sasori (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm in to hip hop and I stumbled upon a MC Sniper track which got me more and more interested in Korean hiphop.

As for kpop, my dick lead me to that.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Sas how is Korea treating you? Is it freezing? Stalk any young girls yet?


I left a few days ago. I'm living in Tokyo now.

I can't speak a word of Japanese and I have no job. I'm pretty much fucked.



Sigh I miss Seoul ;__;


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

Which picture would make the best set?

*Spoiler*: __ 












> I left a few days ago. I'm living in Tokyo now.
> 
> I can't speak a word of Japanese and I have no job. I'm pretty much fucked.



Staying in Japan full time or holiday?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

Gyul has nice thighs.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 2, 2012)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Sleeping habits is basic?  Wouldn't that be more 'creepy stalker' level, or is it  common thing?



They talk about it often on variety shows so it's not that creepy lol


----------



## Spica (Feb 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Which picture would make the best set?



Let my art student persona help you with that.

This for ava.

This for sig.

But Gyul gifs are better. pek


----------



## Sasori (Feb 2, 2012)

2nd pic. And yea long term at least a year if I don't die in the first months.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

I can't recall their sleeping habits except Jess sleeps in a tub, Seobb wakes up with the birds and reads books, and Sooyoung turns in to a cranky gangster when woken up.

Cool. Hmm Idk try to see if your English can help you get some temporary work. Try porn if all else fails Sas


----------



## Hustler (Feb 2, 2012)

How could anyone forget this? lol



Sas: Yeh hit up porn . Try and tap Sora Aoi while you're at it .


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

Yuri looks so cute like that.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 2, 2012)

Cool I'm on it I'll let you know how it goes.

I can barely ask for food and water. But taking my dick out should speak a thousand words.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

Are you there alone Sas?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 2, 2012)

fuck this infinite teaser ffff


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 2, 2012)

concert teaser


----------



## Spica (Feb 2, 2012)

Nothing wrong with Kim Tae Hee but  is just ridiculous. 

This is like the 3239023921 time they've posted a Kim Tae Hee Natural Beauty and Perfection post, it's insane.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

Kim Tae Hee has the basic pretty face Korea faps over.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 2, 2012)

[sp][/sp]



> Gary did indeed respond to the fans by writing on his Twitter page on February 2nd, “Did we work this hard on the sketch from the start…? I will work harder now, knowing that there are people out there who care about me enough to tell me to be strong, but no need for that anymore!! There is nothing that I need to be strong about… there are other people out there who are struggling for real… my biggest struggle is finding myself haha.”
> 
> He later wrote, “Why do I have to listen to people telling me that they are sorry, when they don’t need to be and I don’t need to hear it…?”


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

Poor Gary he sounds heartbroken, brb gonna go send him my condolences 

That Soshi fan

This is why it's best to separate reality from delusion. 

YONGSEOOOOO!!! WHY DID YOU THIS TO US SEOBUU.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 2, 2012)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Sleeping habits is basic?  Wouldn't that be more 'creepy stalker' level, or is it  common thing?



Its not like I hang outside their dorm window and take notes on how they sleep. 

But as Hustler said, they've mentioned it a few times on variety shows. Ive been watching SNSD variety clips as far back as 2008/2009 just this past year so it's more fresh in my mind I guess. 

Off the top of my head, while sleeping:

Taeyeon - MCs and introduces Girls' Generation as if on a game show.
Sunny - makes sounds like a puppy/alien.
Yuri - sticks her tongue out, puts her feet/legs up against the wall.
Sooyoung - snores.
Seohyun - wakes up the earliest to nature sounds and reads a book for 30 mins.
Jessica - keeps her right arm and only her right up above her head. Takes at least 5 tries to be woken by the other girls.
.
.
.
etc. 

There should be compilation clip of their sleeping habits on Youtube...

EDIT: 

[YOUTUBE]mYLc6AiXVJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 2, 2012)

Soshi in da club:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 2, 2012)

Sooyoung werks it both sexes


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 2, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Sooyoung werks it both sexes



She does say she cant be bothered dating...


----------



## dream (Feb 2, 2012)

Lol Sooyoung.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 2, 2012)

i got a ton of question about Jess on Wild Romance... asking how to i feel about it?

um its normal for fanboys to rage and flipping table ..BUT

_"My love for Jessica goes beyond fanboying" _so its all good for me ^^


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

Ichi you can admit that you sat in the corner crying.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 2, 2012)

nah i didn't
jess' okey im okey!


----------



## Spica (Feb 2, 2012)

For some reason I think the WR PD wanted to deliberately troll Jessitards.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 2, 2012)

its a plan for them to get a certain person to get known is the entertainment section...in this case korean drama world!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 2, 2012)

I think the PD is trying hard to get the ratings up

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JAsm1ReDcY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2012)

If you want the wonder girls movie streamed (it's in 1.5 hours) speak now or forever hold your peace

or wait till the next day when it's uploaded


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm afraid to watch it


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2012)

the fear is whats making me want to watch it

the amount of lulz for not only 5 non-actors but 5 non-actors speaking their second language? it's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm really afraid about how bad the dialogue is gonna be.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2012)

I would try to reassure you, but I've never actually seen a Nick movie before. 

..and checking wikipedia i can't find any others...

Disney Channel movies were the shit though.

edit: just remembered, Nick had Cry Baby Lane, which was banned for being too scary back in the 90s, lol


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

High School Musical was great though Cara


----------



## Spica (Feb 2, 2012)

Bad dialogue!?

















FO JIZZLE.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

I want them to do a Green Mile kind of Teen Nick movie. We start with Sohee, an immigrant having a dream of becoming a singer in the US and so begins to gather members. The dangerous rapping bad girl Yubin, the sexy popular bitchy Yeeun, the church going Sunye and the awkward emo Lim. And they get together and start singing and inspire eachother and stuff. They don't make it in the end but get respect from white people

I should write for Hollywood.

JYP can be their gay best friend who styles them and makes them sing mediocre songs


----------



## Spica (Feb 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I want them to do a Green Mile kind of Teen Nick movie. We start with Sohee, an immigrant having a dream of becoming a singer in the US and so begins to gather members. The dangerous rapping bad girl Yubin, the sexy popular bitchy Yeeun, the church going Sunye and the awkward emo Lim. And they get together and start singing and inspire eachother and stuff. They don't make it in the end but get respect from white people
> 
> I should write for Hollywood.
> 
> JYP can be their gay best friend who styles them and makes them sing mediocre songs



Switch Lim and Sohee's parts and it's perfect.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

We need some love interests, and not for JYP.

Yubin has a rapper guy she likes and in the end they have a rap battle to tell each other they like each other. And then go to Mcdonalds on a date, like a boss.

Yeeun is trolled by a guy who thinks she's shallow but then he see's a new side to her during the film and taps her. Possibly a DJ and then they make a pinky swear and do creepy eyebrow flirting.

SunYe and some awkward Church choir boy that gives her a speech about being true to herself and never givin it up.

Emo Sohee is a lesbian and finds an awesome hot girl at the end:ho

Lim at the end goes back to Korea and see's her Korean best friend who loves her and they live happily ever after

Hollywood, seriously why haven't you called me yet?


----------



## Sasori (Feb 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Are you there alone Sas?


I only know one other person.

And he's not Japanese, doesn't speak any Japanese and doesn't live near me lol


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

Dude seriously good luck. Isn't Japan really strict with it's immigration policy? You got a year stay without a plan

Try some english schools, become a teacher

Also in my class there's this really pretty girl working with me, but damn she's thinner than Yoona.


----------



## Spica (Feb 2, 2012)

How did you get into Japan without a plan, Sas? 

I'm looking at summer jobs abroad and not even Canada wants me until I get a job before entering. Wanna work in Hong-Kong and Singapore as well, but their immigration policy is tight.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 2, 2012)

WRECK         HER


----------



## Sasori (Feb 2, 2012)

Working Holiday Visa.

You just have to make up this epic bullshit on what you will do for 12 months, and show you have enough money to survive at least 1 month.

They expect you to find a subsidary source of income to continue living here.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 2, 2012)

My aim was just to get this 1 year access and use it to find a full time job. Which is super hard right now for English teachers apparently.

Lolz I am so fucked. I don't even know if I can afford rent next month...


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2012)

for anyone who wants to watch

3 minutes


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2012)

apple pie...and major league baseball


----------



## Spica (Feb 2, 2012)

Sasori said:


> My aim was just to get this 1 year access and use it to find a full time job. Which is super hard right now for English teachers apparently.
> 
> Lolz I am so fucked. I don't even know if I can afford rent next month...



Sasori, try looking at , they have good resources to finding jobs (even if you're not British). Japan and Korea were also on my list of possible work-travel but I'm not a native English speaker so I'm not sure if I can become an English teacher. Anyway I can't imagine living in either of those countries for an extended period of time so they were scratched off.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2012)

OH GOD

THIS IS TERRIBLE

only Yeeun isn't awkward

WHY WERE THEY PREPARED IN DRESSES WTF


----------



## Spica (Feb 2, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> OH GOD
> 
> THIS IS TERRIBLE
> 
> ...



Yenny is great. They gave Lim the wrong part, she's too fluent to be a dim Asian.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2012)

yeah they keep making language jokes

it's ridiculous


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2012)

JYP is officially the best part of the movie.

Movie was only an hour.

no regrets

it was terrible.

but JYP was very funny, and yenny is the only one who can act.

she was third best after JYP and the bellboy.


----------



## Naked (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm only 5 minutes in and I'm already cringing. :S


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 2, 2012)

Girls Generation in da club! They needed to bring some guy friends...

[YOUTUBE]f0E3UPUifAQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2012)

....awkward


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 2, 2012)

yah really awkward...shoulda brought me along...


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 2, 2012)

idk about you, but i like this. a lot.
[YOUTUBE]crI4Mg8riaU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2012)

the comments on that awkward snsd video, jeez

calling it bad management, you try and come in from south korea and get your group on letterman or live with kelly.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Feb 3, 2012)

Teddy Riley working on Shinee's new track

G-d has skrillex hair :amazed


----------



## Draffut (Feb 3, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Girls Generation in da club! They needed to bring some guy friends...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]f0E3UPUifAQ[/YOUTUBE]



That was pretty weird, they don't even let them enjoy they club, they just kinda usher them into the corner?  I almost want to take the 4 hour drive to NY, but not really.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 3, 2012)

KBS & SBS banned Dirty already. bleah. But at least we're gonna get a perf of Leggo (for Mubank) out of it ♥

i don't think she'll be making comeback stages on Mucore or SBS cause of this =/

lol... how did Teen Top even win over T-ara & MBLAQ, they're getting slayed on the online charts. whatever, congrats to them. and yes i'm pressed lol.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 3, 2012)

Taeyeon in a drama...?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2012)

> lol... how did Teen Top even win over T-ara & MBLAQ, they're getting slayed on the online charts. whatever, congrats to them. and yes i'm pressed lol.



Can Tara even win anymore? Lol shows how crappy music shows are, poor sales yet won somehow.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 3, 2012)

mubank has no limit 

but they can't win on Inki anymore.


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 3, 2012)

so snsd should be done with the east coast for now...time for the best coast


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2012)

TeenTop won MuBank? Is it April fools day today?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 3, 2012)

it really isn't. MBLAQ really look depressed, I think they expected to win (for the first time on mubank) =/


----------



## Spica (Feb 3, 2012)

Damn, they just debuted a week ago and are doing something less than a handful other Kpop-acts have ever done.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 3, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Its not like I hang outside their dorm window and take notes on how they sleep.
> 
> But as Hustler said, they've mentioned it a few times on variety shows. Ive been watching SNSD variety clips as far back as 2008/2009 just this past year so it's more fresh in my mind I guess.



I guess it's people like:



Hustler said:


> [sp][/sp]



That make it seam so creepy.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 3, 2012)

Happy B-day missy

So young  Have a great one


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2012)

Hust you jealous of her youth


----------



## Hustler (Feb 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Hust you jealous of her youth



You're older than me


----------



## Spica (Feb 3, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> now where the fuck is the EXO debut song?
> 
> honestly



I honestly think the horrible song they released as "prologue" was supposed to be their debut song but then BAP happened.

Must be panicking to do better.






But seriously, fuck SM headless chicken fangirls who raised their stupid viewcount.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2012)

> You're older than me





Respect your elders


----------



## Hustler (Feb 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Respect your elders



It's ok Gyul digs young dicks


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 3, 2012)

Spica said:


> I honestly think the horrible song they released as "prologue" was supposed to be their debut song but then BAP happened.
> 
> Must be panicking to do better.
> 
> ...



Actually they were just super long teasers showing off the main 2 vocalists of m&k.
they haven't debuted yet, that wasn't suppose to be anything other than a teaser.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 3, 2012)

I can't give rep to Hust or Enno ;_;

thanks Hust ♥


----------



## Sasori (Feb 3, 2012)

Spica said:


> Sasori, try looking at , they have good resources to finding jobs (even if you're not British). Japan and Korea were also on my list of possible work-travel but I'm not a native English speaker so I'm not sure if I can become an English teacher. Anyway I can't imagine living in either of those countries for an extended period of time so they were scratched off.


Thanks I'll check it out dude.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2012)

Happeh birthday RA





edit: 

not as good as IU but it's still impressive how he attempted to make a rap fit.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 3, 2012)

Spica : And I thought I hated everything 

Ugh I can't pick a bias in Sunny hill , they're all awesome . Seungah is so cute , she reminds me of Gummy . 

Jang Geun Suk annoys me with his self titled prince of Asia crap , honestly can't wait till Seungi pwns him in Japan .

RM: I love Jaedong  , this guy should be a permanent member


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2012)

Has pretty much every MuCore performance of the last two years.

Also, in 1080p.

GOODBYE LIFE, I SHALL SEE YOU ANOTHER DAY.

also, subscribe or sumthin, because they're doin hallyu rite.


----------



## Naked (Feb 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVylu01vONs[/YOUTUBE]

Lucky Europeans.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2012)

> It's ok Gyul digs young dicks



It's sweet that Vic doesn't discriminate against age, she likes all dicks.



> Ugh I can't pick a bias in Sunny hill , they're all awesome . Seungah is so cute , she reminds me of Gummy .



She's so cute, I watch the lives because of her.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It's sweet that Vic doesn't discriminate against age, she likes all dicks.
> 
> 
> 
> She's so cute, I watch the lives because of her.



Vic is a certified ho , I'm so proud of her 

Same  .


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm really liking Sunny Hill. Still trying to learn all the members. Kota is super easy to spot because of her unique face. Mi Sung is the red head in Grasshopper Song? Seung Ah is the ridiculously gorgeous one, and Ju Bi.... is the one that doesn't seem to get as much face time in Grasshopper MV.

Just how I've been memorizing them.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2012)

Poor Vic has been really getting it from us

She's really cute man, esp her hair. She reminds me a bit of Jieun aswell.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2012)

Seriously how did Tintap win? Mubank need to explain this.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 3, 2012)

Graeme said:


> I'm really liking Sunny Hill. Still trying to learn all the members. Kota is super easy to spot because of her unique face. Mi Sung is the red head in Grasshopper Song? Seung Ah is the ridiculously gorgeous one, and Ju Bi.... is the one that doesn't seem to get as much face time in Grasshopper MV.
> 
> Just how I've been memorizing them.


Lol pretty much 

Janhyun is the troll that just walks around like a boss


Ennoea said:


> Poor Vic has been really getting it from us
> 
> She's really cute man, esp her hair. She reminds me a bit of Jieun aswell.



No , just from you 

Flawless Chinese goddess of beauty deserves better treatment . 

Hot mess


----------



## Spica (Feb 3, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> Has pretty much every MuCore performance of the last two years.
> 
> Also, in 1080p.
> 
> ...



Are you kidding?

They're doing the Internet right.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2012)

Victoria, more like Husstoria.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Victoria, more like Husstoria.



This!

Lol these posts


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2012)

Who want's to be treated like a child by someone younger than you? Khun is borderline psychotic. Vic didn't treat him like crap, she just didn't want to sit there and and be treated like some delicate glass ballerina/lunatic who can't feed her self.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 3, 2012)

I stopped watching Khuntoria after the parents episode . No jealousy involved but they were just boring .

After a while it just seemed like she was just faking it . WGM is going downhill esp with the all Suju cast .

Lool U-kiss stans be mad Tin Tap won something 

Why aren't you in a Kpop group so I could stan the fuck out of you?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 3, 2012)

I cant rememeber but there's like a music program on the weekends in Australia that just shows asian music for two hours 8:30am - 10:30am. 

I only tuned in last weekend at 10:25 am and saw music video of 2NE1. Anyone know what channels its on?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 3, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I cant rememeber but there's like a music program on the weekends in Australia that just shows asian music for two hours 8:30am - 10:30am.
> 
> I only tuned in last weekend at 10:25 am and saw music video of 2NE1. Anyone know what channels its on?



              SBS on Sundays


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 3, 2012)

so wat is this Salamander Guru and Shadow Op Team with Taeyeon and Minho?
but its interesting..shall catch it


----------



## Spica (Feb 3, 2012)

Taeyeon is just cameoing.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 3, 2012)

The sbs show is horrible.
It's the same songs everyweek and there's only about 2 or 3 japanese songs that play and it's usually snsd's Japanese releases.
I want me some AKB


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't get why MBC are overloading WGM with Suju. ELF don't want to see their precious OTP's ruined and Korea doesn't care about Suju.


----------



## Spica (Feb 3, 2012)

SloGoob said:


> I want me some AKB




















btw heard about the semen-infested handshake-event people?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I don't get why MBC are overloading WGM with Suju. ELF don't want to see their precious OTP's ruined and Korea doesn't care about Suju.



I never followed Suju (heck I wouldnt even recognize half of them) but there is a general dislike of Suju by fans (non-elf at least). Was it because of one or a few incidents in the past that made them not likable...?


----------



## Spica (Feb 3, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I never followed Suju (heck I wouldnt even recognize half of them) but there is a general dislike of Suju by fans (non-elf at least). Was it because of one or a few incidents in the past that made them not likable...?



Some SuJu-members have been quite douchebagey. 

Other than that, it might also be because of the crazy antics of ELFs who have put people off SuJu. Driving people to suicide kinda makes you unpopular.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2012)

The general dislike is because of some of the comments+ELF. I actually like Suju as a group but I've had to many "SNSD are sluts" arguments and have been put off generally by their fandom. But obv alot of ELF are really awesome, but alot are whiny nuts.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 3, 2012)

Problem?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2012)

Holy shit guys, RM 79 was awesome.  Definitely one of the best must see episodes.


*Spoiler*: _ACTUAL EPISODE SPOILERS.  DON'T READ IF YOU PLAN TO WATCH._ 



I'm glad Suk Jin got his episode.  I was actually cheering for him but he did get stuck in a tough spot by not eliminating Jong Kook quick enough.  

However I totally didn't suspect him until they actually revealed it in the book.  Shit was so creative.


----------



## Helix (Feb 3, 2012)

What the heck is the song they use here?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 3, 2012)

^ Who's the guy with the hands in his pockets...?

Also, whats up with SNSD and guys all up in their face...?!






Not cool bro! 

Take your flaming charisma somewhere else (and not in the direction of Yuri either).


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol        Minho & Yuri. nu.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Seriously how did Tintap win? Mubank need to explain this.



netizens discover a sudden spike increase in teen top's album sales




NudeShroom said:


> Holy shit guys, RM 79 was awesome.  Definitely one of the best must see episodes.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ACTUAL EPISODE SPOILERS.  DON'T READ IF YOU PLAN TO WATCH._
> ...



this ep was fucking amazing. goes down as one of the MUST WATCH eps.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 3, 2012)

Never expected their sales to increase thaat much. ehhh.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 3, 2012)

^  it means the company bulked bought albums, it suddenly shot up by 15k

happened during Without You promos for 2PM too


----------



## Sasori (Feb 3, 2012)

Listening to Ennoea's kpop album.

5th track is making me cry.


*I MISS KOREA ;_____;*


----------



## Spica (Feb 3, 2012)

I kind of like Minho. He seems to be going the Yunho direction.

Manning up for each year.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 3, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> ^  it means the company bulked bought albums, it suddenly shot up by 15k
> 
> happened during Without You promos for 2PM too



Have they even released a song lately? I only remember no more perfume on you lmao 

I see : o


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 3, 2012)

yes, Crazy.

It's by Brave Bros lol.


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 3, 2012)

Spica said:


> btw heard about the semen-infested handshake-event people?




Da           fuck?



Edit: Also, wow CL


----------



## Spica (Feb 3, 2012)

Graeme said:


> Da           fuck?



Rumoured to have happened at an AKB48-event. Otaku went to the toilets, a ringdingding, went out and the rest is... well. 

Sticky hands a souvenir, as the song says.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (Feb 3, 2012)

.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 4, 2012)

Not another one...



I guess the girls are finally growing up...

EDIT: 

But its not all bad I guess.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2012)

Sas the 5th song is Pray by Sunny Hill.

Still RA aren't physical sales like 20%? Digitally they were completely slayed by everyone.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 4, 2012)

Idk but lol it's clear their company bought their win


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2012)

Well yeah lol.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 4, 2012)

finally watching the wonder girls movie 

FO SHIZZLE.

crying jyp & his pajamas & locking himself out of his own room.

LOVE ME LIKE MONEY, LOVE ME LIKE CARS.

YUBIN/MITCHIE OTP.

dj guy is basic as hale.

FO SHIZZLE. lim is rly cute,

YENNY IS OUT OF CONTROL LMAO.

sohee is soooo bad in this movie, i'm glad she's pm background.

this was pm rly awk. school gyrls r really basic =/


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 4, 2012)

fo shizzle this shit is daebak yo


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 4, 2012)

so.... The Boys (District 78 Remix) sounds great!


----------



## Spica (Feb 4, 2012)

slow day today huh


I spent the night at my college library. It was... so quiet. When I had to go to the toilet, it felt like a typical Asian horror flick setting. The lights are audiosensitive so they can randomly turn on and off.


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey guys do you remember me? I was one of the old posters back from 2009 throwing a tantrum(?) at Adachi........


----------



## Hustler (Feb 4, 2012)

^ Lol not really but welcome back

Slow day indeed


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Feb 4, 2012)

Hustler said:


> ^ Lol not really but welcome back
> 
> Slow day indeed



You're from ATRL......no?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 4, 2012)

Nope            !


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Feb 4, 2012)

^I swear I saw your name or someone with a similar user name. Oh wells, I also might have been hallucinating as it was 12 am while I was lurking the Atrl thread after 4 of their users launched a massive verbal attack on 6theory users (lol).


----------



## Hustler (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't even know what the ATRL stands for 

Lol 6theory , I thought Omona was bad


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2012)

> Hey guys do you remember me? I was one of the old posters back from 2009 throwing a tantrum(?) at Adachi........



Yeah I remember you. You're the 2NE1 fan right?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 4, 2012)

what the 

these are old

but wow lol


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2012)

That's Gwangsoo

Fo shizzle my nizzle.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 4, 2012)

Wtf?  He actually looks badass with short hair


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 4, 2012)

tiger jk has been talking to himself on twitter.
i'm crying. hilarious.


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Feb 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah I remember you. You're the 2NE1 fan right?



And Afterschool. Yep, I would just like to apologize for my arbitrary outburst, I blame it on my high levels of testosterone during that time period of which the discourse took place. 

So...is this thread solely based on K-pop or can J-pop also be brought up here?



Hustler said:


> I don't even know what the ATRL stands for
> 
> Lol 6theory , I thought Omona was bad


Lol, you've been to 6theory?


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 4, 2012)

Quick question for after school fans



I need to know.


----------



## Naked (Feb 4, 2012)

Pretty sure that's Nana.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah when I'm bored

Suhoon : It's Nana


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 4, 2012)

Why thank you naked Hustler.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 5, 2012)

barbie supermodel im jin ah.

can they give english lines to e-young too she sounds better at english than kahi tbh


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 5, 2012)

fuckyes Miss A comeback this month, they filmed the MV yesterday ;o;

what is happening to 4min's comeback tho, weren't they suppose to comeback already


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 5, 2012)

now this is fun from G8! 
Jing:
hi..im weak..im hungry... you.._*choice *_me i dieee pleaseee! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nq37E6WUN3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Feb 5, 2012)

Teen top won?????????

Someone in here discussed about the new remix that was going to be used for 7th season of America's Best Dance Crew

here it is. sounds good


----------



## Chloe (Feb 5, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


>


----------



## Chloe (Feb 5, 2012)

So there's some guy named Simon Curtis and he is Sooyoung biased and now fans are making Simon/Sooyoung edits and spamming his twitter with pictures of her 
He has flawless taste


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 5, 2012)

so anyone here is watching Dream High 2?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah Sooyoung is killing US promos 



Rain's Angel said:


>


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 5, 2012)

IchiTenshou said:


> so anyone here is watching Dream High 2?



I'm watching it, honestly, it's getting off to a better start than DH1. For one, the cast is much more diversified and we've already been introduced to several characters and got to know them better (at this point in DH1, we were only really introduced to the Suzy/Eunjung relationship, a brief mention of IU/Wooyoung/Taecyeon & none about the main male lead)

the lead girl, Kang Sora, is a fucking scene stealer. She is a natural at acting & was a great choice as the lead girl tbh, I can't believe she's not as young as she looks. Jinwoon is actually doing an alright job along with the JYP trainee who plays the other lead guy.

Jiyeon is also really precious & portrays her role really well. Hyorin looks a bit too old to play a high schooler tbh, but she barely had any scenes (same for Ailee). the ex-AS member, Soyoung, has a really grating voice in this drama, but I guess that goes well with her role (she believes in shamaism and all ) but she is an alright actress, her role seems rather background.

Kahi acting as a strict person is good, I imagine that's not much different from when she is at the AS dorms really  I love the school principal guy, the president guy is kinda meh tho.

There was this scene where they covered a bunch of songs (Roly Poly, I'm the Best, Top Girl) & it was rather fun but I hope it doesn't turn out to be a weekly thing and this is just a one off time for the ep.

 at me ranting. but honestly, the plot is uncertain right now, however, the acting is miles better than DH1 (where we only had good acting from Eunjung/Kim Soohyun).

Wild Romance however, is terrible from what I've seen of Jessica's cuts. Sica's not a bad actress, she's doing alright for a newbie but the plot seems bad, her character seems rly weird & the main lead female is sooo unlikeable (just from these cuts alone).


----------



## Hustler (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow tl;dr  , heard Jiyeon is a really good actress though /not surprised .

Teen Top is getting roasted in the comments section  . So Brave Bros bulk bought the album? /sigh 

I feel for Mblaq fans



> There's this Baby here who is such a big Bom fan and she was so sad that she wasn't able to see her!
> 
> So she and her Mom went to the lobby and begged to see Bommie! The managers and the guards felt bad so they allowed her to go up!!! ^^
> 
> ...


----------



## Chloe (Feb 5, 2012)

There's Beautiful Show pics and vids and GIFs all over my dash.
Fuck Australia


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 5, 2012)

Listened to Block B mini, it's alright. LOL is kinda alright but the title track is really generic & bland (too much rapping, I mean, it's alright, but you gotta strike a balance between the 2 rappers & the 5 other members).

this song is amazing tho


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 5, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


>


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 5, 2012)

it's nanrina^

Been listening to all the old BEG songs lately.
it doesn't get better than this.

did they ever promote timing?
should've


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

> MY NAME IS LAMINATE
> I AM VERY SMELL
> U AROUND ME
> U NOSE DIE





Sunny was pretty smart too

I liked all the minis. Miryo's was good, so was Se7en's and I really like Block B's aswell (100% is awesome). And if you haven't listened to it, so is Brian's.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh god japanese girls are so much easier than korean girls.

Went to a club with my friend last night and made out with 2 girls and got their numbers :ho

One of the girls I actually stole from another guy lmao he looked so pissed but he didn't say anything.

I fingered the other one.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

Sas

Aren't Japanese girls always complaining guys are too reserved and stuff?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 5, 2012)

That's pretty awesome!


----------



## JJ (Feb 5, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Wow tl;dr  , heard Jiyeon is a really good actress though /not surprised .
> 
> Teen Top is getting roasted in the comments section  . So Brave Bros bulk bought the album? /sigh
> 
> I feel for Mblaq fans



G.O's been giving hints he knows about the bulk buy on twitter. However, he's been telling fans at fansignings that it doesn't matter. It breaks my heart. M Countdown is the only one they've ever won at. They wanted to win the others at least once.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

Poor TinTop. Brave Brothers really has too much money.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 5, 2012)

Aw poor MBLAQ.  Their last 4 or 5 songs have been fucking awesome too.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm surprised Mona Lisa didn't win much. Awesome song.


----------



## Spica (Feb 5, 2012)

lmao, even 6theory hates its own users



			
				6Theory said:
			
		

> Board Offline
> This board is currently offline.
> 
> Forums temporarily offline until users learn to be more respectful and appreciative.
> ...


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 5, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Oh god japanese girls are so much easier than korean girls.
> 
> Went to a club with my friend last night and made out with 2 girls and got their numbers :ho
> 
> ...



All this without knowing Japanese at all....?
Is that the secret to picking up girls...ive been missing all along?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

Hound them till they give in.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

This relates to what Sasori just said:



> A startling number of Japanese youths have turned their backs on sex and relationships, a new survey has found.
> 
> The survey, conducted by the Japan Family Planning Association, found that 36% of males aged 16 to 19 said that they had "no interest" in or even "despised" sex. That's almost a 19% increase since the survey was last conducted in 2008.
> 
> ...



I remember reading it before that girls were sick of guys not taking relationships seriously and not being forward or taking an initiative. All that Japanese hot ass going to waste, come to England, the guys here hit on anything that moves


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh fuck Yoona earns nearly $2 million a year, probably less with SM but damn she's my ideal sugar mama too now


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

Hit on him, take him away from my perfection Gyul


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

When did Yuri get so fine


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

Yoona is so good lookingand loaded


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 5, 2012)

Yoong has been lookin damn good for the boys promos


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

He looks so much like Yonghwa

Also Hust, my this is my THP (troll Hust pairing):ho


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

My Pocahontas Princess:33



> Yoong has been lookin damn good for the boys promos



She's been looking damn good since I know how much she earns


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

JYP let her sing more please!!!





Lol Jia. Been watching 2PM.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Katzuki (Feb 5, 2012)

This place is always bursting with women 

btw, I can't stop listening to Block B's  mini album. all of their songs sound awesome, for example: 'Action'. they should do that one live. it's aweeesomee.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

If you want me to spam shlongs then ask, I'll do it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

You love me now don't ya Kat

On a different note, Kim Bum has great hair, fucking wish mine were this thick.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

This is such a calculated aegyo pic


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> When did Yuri get so fine



Obligatory since forever post.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> You love me now don't ya Kat
> 
> On a different note, Kim Bum has great hair, fucking wish mine were this thick.



omg so much Kim Bum /want 

Thank you for the spam Enno, we definitely need more men in this place 

I know right? even as I woman I wish I had hair any close to his, mine is so thin gahh


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 5, 2012)

Also, Top's teaser photo


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 5, 2012)

Blue fucking hair
kill me now before i see daesungs


----------



## Spica (Feb 5, 2012)

That reminds me of Krystal's blue Indian chief thing for Pinocchio.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

Fucker can pull off blue hair


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 5, 2012)

super HQ teaser:


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

What's with the mask? Is it because he can't breathe in those pants


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 5, 2012)

There are already a million edits of the pic on tumblr 
I wonder how GD will look hmmm.


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 5, 2012)

Why was 6theory shut down?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

Probably to calm the people going nuts on it.


----------



## Horan (Feb 5, 2012)

Blue hair. TOP, what can't you look good in. 

Anyway, I'm excited. I'm hoping for far less autotune though. And an English song or something. That would be really nice.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


>


My queen


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]k6m4bVl_wxY[/YOUTUBE]

just released~
subbed too (i can't see it though disappoint) refreshed the page and it works now. love you steroyal ;--;


They certainly got more kyumin in the shots, which is awesome because kyumin is weiutgbqergiueqr
i need help. i just.. kyumin is awesome ;-----; and now he has red hair ;--;


----------



## Sasori (Feb 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Hound them till they give in.


Nah they seriously were really easy. I reckon if I dangled my dick in their face they would have sucked it.

No joke tho, cos I can't speak Japanese at all, my opening line was:

*Act like your the baddest friend in the club
*Get eye contact with your target
*Keep eye contact whilst moving towards them
*Once you are in front of them use one finger under their chin and lift their head so that they are in kissing reach.
*Kiss her :ho

Only works if you have over lsp level rep and 15k posts.


Ennoea said:


> All that Japanese hot ass going to waste, come to England, the guys here hit on anything that moves


lols the culture shock would kill them.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh lol the girl who I stole from the other guy was half korean.

I lied and said I was half korean too


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 6, 2012)

^ sounds like fun sasori 

mini kyumin spam because i'm still excited and they updated their website.
also because i can't sleep.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hustler (Feb 6, 2012)

Yoona is ideal , now I know why so many Korean men are after her . 

Lol blue hair TOP? Unf! 



Ennoea said:


> He looks so much like Yonghwa
> 
> Also Hust, my this is my THP (troll Hust pairing):ho



I thought the exact same thing when I saw it lol  . He's just a skinnier version of Yonghwa .

B.A.P are such pimps


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 6, 2012)

Hustler said:


> B.A.P are such pimps



THIS.

also, Block B is awesome. can't deny that. hey.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 6, 2012)

about YoonA..she is indeed the most beautiful girl at least imo...but no I'm not after her lol
some time i just go "holy sheet...un-exist beauty"...ya really!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 6, 2012)

^ Seohyun does that to me at times


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 6, 2012)

is she your bias?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 6, 2012)

1- Sooyoung
2- Taeyeon
3- Seohyun


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 6, 2012)

i see!
Even though my #1 is Taeyeon..but my love go for #2 which is Jessica -> Fany -> YoonA (the prettiest )


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 6, 2012)

Soshi is a really pretty group (definitely top tier 'visually' for groups), one of the reasons why they can be really successful, most of the members have very different appeals compared to each other. SM really struck the gold with them because it's rare that in such a huge group (even in smaller groups), all members have different appeals or attract different type of fans.

The only other huge in numbers group I think has appeal similar to Soshi would be AS but Pledis sucks so bad at marketing it's a tragedy (it probably won't stay this way when they add more members tho). I would say Suju, but they have a few members that easily can be grouped together appeal wise and I think they are too large for a group.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 6, 2012)

I guess it's because they have so many members though , same with Suju . They just appeal to wider range of audience.

SM is really smart with that strategy . Get a bunch of pretty faces , put them together and make catchy music lol .

AKB is a good example lol . I hate the music they make and I'm sure plenty of other people do too but still support their Oshimen .

Ichi : You're Taeyeon biased? since when? lol


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 6, 2012)

1. Yuri
2. Taeyeon
3. Tiffany

That would be my ideal _SNSD sub-set_ or my _SNSD Holy Trinity_.

If they exclusively MC a show together or appear in a drama I would just....spazz  



> The only other huge in numbers group I think has appeal similar to Soshi would be AS but Pledis sucks so bad at marketing it's a tragedy (it probably won't stay this way when they add more members tho).



I havent seen any AS variety show, but on another thread Im witnessing some members being converted to AS fans as they back track through all their variety...claiming them to be coming second to Soshi for variety show queens.


----------



## Zach (Feb 6, 2012)

I like them all except Hyoyeon. So don't have a bias. At times just might be more in a mood for ones over the others. 

Ichi you're the biggest Jessica fan and your bias is Tayeon wtf since when


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't really see it. 

i think i'll forever associate himchanchan with Cats


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 6, 2012)

AS only has one variety show tho  (Playgirlz School), which was pretty awesome to get to know the more unknown members (Jooyeon & Jungah were the stars of Playgirlz School tbh) Other than that, only UEE/Lizzy/Kahi really get variety appearances =/

SM should pick up on Sooyoung's natural talent for MCing tbh, she carries the Dangerous Boys show really well.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 6, 2012)

Suhoon said:


> I don't really see it.
> 
> i think i'll forever associate himchanchan with Cats


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 6, 2012)

see younghwa has bigger lips than he does.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 6, 2012)

Man that Sunny Hill song is so beautiful yet so haunting.

I just saw the video and it is really chilling. Not gonna post that shit.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 6, 2012)

cuz my love for Jessica is just special? i love her than just fanboying! the other i can just fanboying lol

for me the one i love the most doesnt have to be my bias...


----------



## Hustler (Feb 6, 2012)

They look like twins to me

So BB's title track is gona be Fantastic baby? weird name  .I want Bad Boy to be the title track because it's the only track that doesn't have Teddy .


----------



## Sasori (Feb 6, 2012)

lol in b4 teddy 5th member


----------



## Hustler (Feb 6, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Man that Sunny Hill song is so beautiful yet so haunting.
> 
> I just saw the video and it is really chilling. Not gonna post that shit.



Yup amazing group. You're talking about Pray right? 

Seungri , G.Na and Ga-In when they were little lol


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 6, 2012)

NEVER LET GO...!​


----------



## Sasori (Feb 6, 2012)

looooooooooooool seungri

what a fucking nerd

and yea pray


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbp8fqYDALo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Feb 6, 2012)

Dat G.Na face of blankness


----------



## Chloe (Feb 6, 2012)

Notice how his hands don't actually touch her.

I fucking love Himchan


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 6, 2012)

IchiTenshou said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbp8fqYDALo[/YOUTUBE]



It's actually her doing an impression of Sooyoung's English.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 6, 2012)

i watched the subbed for this so yah, i did noticed


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 6, 2012)

sunhwa was good in that pit a pat special...climbing up the ranks


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

Pray MV was really good. Sunny Hill

Himchan looks creepy as fuck

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uive4DMqAdc[/YOUTUBE]
Beautiful song
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjBHPvYW3Gk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h1SixKJSKs[/YOUTUBE]
Easily the most interesting girl group MV's by a mile.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

Strange thing I noticed but the Sunny Hill guy looks like an older and more chubby Myungsoo.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 6, 2012)

SNSD on Kelly fancams

Yuri, Taeyeon and Sooyoung

[YOUTUBE]oQ_RSfyd2mk[/YOUTUBE]

Any closer and they would be on stage!

[YOUTUBE]ne0V1SIPsiw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 6, 2012)

he was supposed to debut in battle (he was a Battle Shinhwa finalist like Hyosung & G.NA) but quit bc he didn't like their direction  good job tho, that group flopped & Sunny Hill is much bigger than they would be now that LOEN took them out of the basement.

He has pretty high profile friends, he's friends with Yubin.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 6, 2012)

Still can't Grasshopper chorus out of my head . I randomly go "Ringa dinga ling" in front of my friends , just for em to stare at me like I've lost the plot .


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

Atleast you've never said Gee gee gee baby


----------



## Hustler (Feb 6, 2012)

My friends have...


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Any closer and they would be on stage!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ne0V1SIPsiw[/YOUTUBE]



oh god i died lol

i love how they all look so dazed and when she's like Yuri~! she gives this small wave back. xD


----------



## Sasori (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok I am now officially a Sunny Hill fan.


----------



## Spica (Feb 6, 2012)

Sooyoung, the next Nicole Scherzinger with the amount of attention she is getting from male Americans. 

Hyoyeon's popularity just seems like wishful thinking from Hyohunnies. :/


----------



## Hustler (Feb 6, 2012)

Except Sooyoung can't sing as well 

I'm soo glad she's debuting as a solo , excited for this!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooZCmJT9hUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

She's the Wheesung trainee right? Oh yeah she's good.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 6, 2012)

Yup that's the one , epic epic voice .

Also have you guys seen this??

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLxMJQeclaU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

^It's a shame they'd still never make it in Korea.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 6, 2012)

The amazing thing is that they are not a group , they're individual contestants .

Two of them are probably the top contenders to win it though . The half black girl and Jimin [Rolling in the deep] .


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

I meant individually but as a group they'd destroy everyone.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 6, 2012)

Ah yup lack of looks and plenty of talent . Two things that are taboo within K-fandom .


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 6, 2012)

I feel obliged to bring the manliness to this place


----------



## Hustler (Feb 6, 2012)

Lol is that Himchan or Jongup?? I hate the Jabbawockeez strategy they're employing

Morning face , adorable as fuck


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 6, 2012)

Now that's a good question lmao. I can't distinguish them all yet


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 6, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Still can't Grasshopper chorus out of my head . I randomly go "Ringa dinga ling" in front of my friends , just for em to stare at me like I've lost the plot .



it's "ring a ring a ring."


I do that as well, but only when i'm listening to the song and that part pops up.
my friends as used to it.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 6, 2012)

Katzuki said:


> Now that's a good question lmao. I can't distinguish them all yet


Lol




Suhoon said:


> it's "ring a ring a ring."
> 
> 
> I do that as well, but only when i'm listening to the song and that part pops up.
> my friends as used to it.



Is it? lol 

I listened to the song again and it still sounds like Dinga linga ling to me  

Seungah why can't you say Ringa ringa ring properly? Still love you though , keep your hair!


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 6, 2012)

when you watch their lives it says that in the corner where the hangul is.

it's how i tell the english.
like block b.  the "i know i know i know, but i'm hot hot" i thought that was something else entirely


----------



## Hustler (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah I thought it was "I don't know , I don't know , I don't know but I'm hard , hard"

I like the song though , it's catchy


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2012)

Katzuki said:


> Now that's a good question lmao. I can't distinguish them all yet



BYG, Zelo, and Yonghwachan are the only 3 I can tell apart.

The other 3 are triplets for me atm. >_>


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 6, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> BYG, Zelo, and Yonghwachan are the only 3 I can tell apart.
> 
> The other 3 are triplets for me atm. >_>



 almost the same as me
How about Daehyun? he's the one with the high notes. Only reason I was able to set him apart from the rest lol


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 6, 2012)

Epic Soshi humor!


----------



## koguryo (Feb 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJpGSLcqYoA[/YOUTUBE]

Jay Park

Sexy dance and sexy dancer


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 6, 2012)

is seohyun the most balanced member in the group in terms of dancing/singing?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes. She's a perfectionist so it's to be expected.



> Yeah I thought it was "I don't know , I don't know , I don't know but I'm hard , hard"



Wait it's not

Wtf.


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 6, 2012)

I see. It is kinda surprising how her thighs look thicker (in a good way) than Yuri in that Kelly performance


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Yes. She's a perfectionist so it's to be expected.



But shes not good at table tennis....


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

And her cooking kills people too.


----------



## Spica (Feb 6, 2012)

Seohyun has the best voice imo.  Overshadowed by Taeyeon but she's got a voice.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 6, 2012)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJpGSLcqYoA[/YOUTUBE]



Jay Park :33 It's not the greatest song ever but I still like it.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 6, 2012)

Katzuki said:


> Jay Park :33 It's not the greatest song ever but I still like it.



There is also the acoustic where Jay is being a stalker again
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCVzvvlMdkM&feature=g-u-u&context=G2da75aaFUAAAAAAAEAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 6, 2012)

lmao, Jay Park just loves Stalking dem ladies and fantasizing about them.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

That song is pretty good. Jay's improved alot.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 6, 2012)

I've come to the conclusion I'm a '4B'. That is:

Big Bang, Beast, Block B, and B.A.P.

as far as boy bands are concerned. yesss. Like all the others but those are my favs.


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]mw4vfHPLjlo[/YOUTUBE]
i love stanning nugus because they always end up having amazing voices.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2012)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJpGSLcqYoA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Jay Park
> 
> Sexy dance and sexy dancer



is this mofo seriously wearing a grill

sorry i couldn't get past that without posting

is it seriously fucking 2005 lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 6, 2012)

my dp is Daehyun so you guys will memorize him soon


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2012)

oh okay

he looks sorta like L in it

also DAYUM Jay's new vid.  chose a girl with a body


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Katzuki (Feb 6, 2012)

Dat Daehyun and his high notes.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fApI7H28ZX0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

3 of my favorites in one song

though sadly i don't care for it.  don't care much for when Jay raps

Beat is boring


----------



## koguryo (Feb 6, 2012)

I think Jay choosing Sidus HQ was a good choice for him.  He has freedom in his music, although I think most of his tracks are probably gonna be banned by the ministry of blahblah He still gets to do shit with his AOM buddies and he doesn't work himself to death on music programs and he still gets those sales cuz of his loyal fanbase


----------



## Naked (Feb 6, 2012)

It's finally happening.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2012)

Glad for them, but can they attract enough people on their own?


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 6, 2012)

they won't come to mexico  I know that much ...


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Igk4r90e_5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2012)

Katzuki said:


> they won't come to mexico  I know that much ...



It says 25 stops, you never know. 

They might come screaming LO SIENTO PERO TE QUIERE


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 6, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> It says 25 stops, you never know.
> 
> They might come screaming LO SIENTO PERO TE QUIERE



I hope so  so far only japanese bands come here. 
Like LM.C they just confirmed a date


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2012)

holy crap

is Star Min Hyuk's (CNBLUE) solo song?

the mp3 says from heart strings ost so i'm assuming it's him


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes you're a bit slow on that Cara


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 6, 2012)

Cara?

I am guessing it will be something like 10 Asian cities, 7 North America, 5 Europe, and 3 South America. It is doable.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2012)

^DAS MAH NAME MAN!

and lol I heard it in Enno's pimp folder

very cute song


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 6, 2012)

Cara is NudeShroom haha.

Star is flawless I want him to sing moar ;o;


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2012)

i'm in 100% support of them kicking out yonghwa and making it Jonghyun Lead Minhyuk Sub and Jungshin Rap


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 6, 2012)

What if I call you KARA?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2012)

they're not pronounced the same but i honestly don't mind.

some people called me "kara" (the pronunciation) throughout school though they knew my real name XD


----------



## Spica (Feb 6, 2012)

Kara. Is your name pronounced Kehra?


----------



## Naked (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone know where I can find the full Lulu Lala episode with Gyuri eng subbed?


----------



## Spica (Feb 7, 2012)

Jang Geun Suk is really short and Japanese people are disappointed. 

6 FEET. Talk about stretching too long.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 7, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Yup that's the one , epic epic voice .
> 
> Also have you guys seen this??
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLxMJQeclaU[/YOUTUBE]


omg I actually watched that live on TV when I was in Korea.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

Star is a great song, and so is You've fallen for me. Why does everything CNBlue touches so awesome

JGS is no where near 6 feet. Lol Japanese fans.



> Anyone know where I can find the full Lulu Lala episode with Gyuri eng subbed?



I don't think it's subbed yet.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 7, 2012)

So if they touch little girls they become awesome?

That doesn't make sense.






















































Cos little girls are already awesome :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

This is the FBI, we know where you live.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 7, 2012)

amazing song, meh mv. dance looks good tho, hope they kill it live


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

The song is sort of like Tara's Lies. It's pretty good. The girl with the red hair needs to change her hair.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 7, 2012)

SNSD giving the boys the girlfriend experience:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sasori (Feb 7, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> This is the FBI, we know where you live.


Not anymore I've left the country :ho


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 7, 2012)

omg the court scenes is lolol..so funny


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 7, 2012)

seobb cried. SHE CRIED.



for the boys.  ;o;


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 7, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> seobb cried. SHE CRIED.
> 
> 
> 
> for the boys.  ;o;



When was this? These girls travel to events non stop


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 7, 2012)

Spica said:


> Kara. Is your name pronounced Kehra?


yeah.


Waking Dreamer said:


> SNSD giving the boys the girlfriend experience:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __






Rain's Angel said:


> seobb cried. SHE CRIED.
> 
> 
> 
> for the boys.  ;o;



brb killing all involved


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 7, 2012)

It was for yesterday or today, StreetJam competition the 'Dangerous' Boys had to perform in


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 7, 2012)

Should I watch the performance or wait till DB catches up to that in the episodes...?


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 7, 2012)

> Hot Blooded Kangho made a decision to leave Coed and focus on acting and announced the new member Shin Jongkook.



hoho


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 7, 2012)

Is Kangho the rapist guy?


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 7, 2012)

yeah :ho **


----------



## Spica (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm watching Soul and damn, killer-Jiyeon is climbing up my bias-list. 

She's a really good actress.

Enno, love me. I got a 1st at uni.  Only one module and it's basically art history but whatever. 2 percent under a 1st+ too!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats Spica!

Jiyeon is a much better actress than performer, she is soooo dead on stage but when she's acting she totally loses that dead expressionless face she gives. But I guess she had to go the idol route in order to be able to expand into acting.

Secret B-Side Audio

why wasn't this the A-Side omfg


----------



## Hustler (Feb 8, 2012)

> SUNGYEOL'S FAVORITE APINK MEMBER IS EUNJI



Flawless taste Sungyeol 

Watching RM has rekindled my love for Hyomin . Go Ah Ra was awesome .


----------



## Sasori (Feb 8, 2012)

YES THAT BITCH I FINGERED TEXTED BACK

ONLY TOOK HER 2 DAYS TO TRANSLATE MY TEXT BUT SHE FINALLY REPLIED


----------



## Hustler (Feb 8, 2012)

What did she say? I want it in the pooper?

OT : Yay for Daesung solo! YG is really going all out with BB this year .


----------



## koguryo (Feb 8, 2012)

Wait SNSD were at Street Jam?  FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

Fucking shit, I knew I should've gone.


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 8, 2012)

Found a korean restaurant a half hour away!

...most of the ratings say they are rude as hell to non-koreans. Fuckin fuck.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 8, 2012)

I texted her if she remembered me.

2 days later (this morning):


> I REMEMBER
> 
> ENGLISH IS DIFFICULT ( ;   ; )


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2012)

> Enno, love me. I got a 1st at uni.



Damn that's good. I should get a 2:1, maybe..

When is the BB album suppoused to be out? I feel like we're missing some comebacks right now..

Also Co-Ed lol. Give it up CCM.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 8, 2012)

Pimp me when it comes out.

Anything else from 2011 I've missed out? I haven't listened to any Korean music except Enno's pimp and in Korean clubs 


I got a 2:1

I didn't attend lectures for 3 years and then just crammed the night before.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 8, 2012)

I need Jay Park to put up the practice video for Know Your Name soon

He tweeted that he'd put it up in like 5 days


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 8, 2012)

Whee~ DGNA comeback in april with a full album and their fanname will be revealed 



> It was revealed earlier today that boy group Big Bang is set to go to New York soon for the shooting of their new music video. Even though YG has been careful with spending money from his company, they will be making the group's comeback MV a grand-scaled production.



i need to know where!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (Feb 8, 2012)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff i need to go back to korea man


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 8, 2012)

hyomin 


*Spoiler*: __ 



"YOU CAN'T GET HURT THINK OF YOUR FAMILY LET ME RIP YOUR NAME TAG"

Ara was amazing, slaying everyone left & right


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm gonna catch up on RM on the weekend, the last ep I watched was the Yonghwa one.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 8, 2012)

Dang I love this . Her voice is truly heaven but the guy really looks like Jesus lol .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9ro1KjkJMg#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2012)

CNBlue got no 1 in Japan. They're not irrelevant in Japan


----------



## Spica (Feb 8, 2012)

They got no.1 because no one relevant released music at the same week.


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 8, 2012)

does anyone remember that incident with all the teachers abusing the deaf&mute kids at this one school.
i just watched the movie they released about it. ;--;


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2012)

JPN sales have been shitty for a while now. You only get an odd week where someone does really well other than the 48 or JE clubs.



> does anyone remember that incident with all the teachers abusing the deaf&mute kids at this one school.
> i just watched the movie they released about it. ;--;



Yes. It was disgusting how they brushed it under the carpet.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 8, 2012)

Shit Grandpa just passed away


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh shit sorry Hust. Lost both mine not so long ago and honestly still not over it. My condolences


----------



## Hustler (Feb 8, 2012)

Appreciated!

So full of regrets because he always showered me with love but the last time I talked to him I acted all buggered because I was hungover and sleepy .


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Yes. It was disgusting how they brushed it under the carpet.


if those are the real sentences for the 3 men i'm horrified why it was less then a year for all of them.




Just watched an interesting doc on hanboks.
if anyone wants to watch it as well:


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2012)

Gah sorry for your loss Leo.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2012)

> So full of regrets because he always showered me with love but the last time I talked to him I acted all buggered because I was hungover and sleepy .



Grandparents are the most understanding  people in the family, I'm sure he didn't mind. Don't fret man.


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]drGDrApGvL8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2012)

lol so Korea is still obsessed with Falling Slowly XD

still better than Yonghwa's version.


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 8, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> lol so Korea is still obsessed with Falling Slowly XD
> 
> still better than Yonghwa's version.



it's from november though. i missed it being posted because i wasn't following steroyal on twitter then. 

yeah hanbyul does have a really good voice


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 8, 2012)

Oooh, Sweetune wrote the Spica song?

damn, they're on a roll.

sorry for your loss Hust


----------



## Spica (Feb 8, 2012)

Hust, condolences. 

Seen this, guys? 



From the left: Korea, China, Japan.

Japan's female look very Japanese (very child-like). China's look badass but my fave is the Korean one. Lots of people are saying she looks like Kim Tae Hee but other than that they share Korea's ideal traits, they don't look much like each other. I'm getting a Han Ga In vibe for some reason, even though she really doesn't look like that.

Japan's male is most good-looking imo. He's the manliest of them. 

I wanna see a morph of every country's top star, just to see what's the ultimate(s) in every nation.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 8, 2012)

I find the Japanese female to be the prettiest

Suhoon : Apparently BB are filming in Harlem , NYC . Harlem? Isn't that place like a mad ghetto? lol

RA: Much appreciated 

Taeyeon Minho kissing scene? I can't state enough reasons on how much I don't want this .


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 8, 2012)

god damn, my wife hyomin looking amazing in that closing performance in Paris

hyoyeon and dat ass 



Harlem is being gentrified so it is not the same as before. 

Taeyeon kissing? Pshhhhhhhhhh. At least she did not kiss some douche and then went on a marriage simulation show like hyomin.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 8, 2012)

^ You do know Taeyeon was previously on We Got Married right?


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 8, 2012)

I know but it was with some old dude and it was not long. This chinese dude might get to smash hyomin behind the scenes a la yonghwa with seohyun


----------



## Sasori (Feb 9, 2012)

Yea some of my friends went to Paris to see Mubank


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2012)

Wtf I didn't know it was Himchan who got burnt alive in "Going crazy" 

:amazed


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

yeah I didn't either until recently, it was so cool tho.


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 9, 2012)

so Taeyeon's ipad screen saver is a pic  of herself?


----------



## Chloe (Feb 9, 2012)

It's actually really good.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 9, 2012)

> Q. What are your favorite songs?
> *Seunga*: I am listening to Hoi Hoi every day~ I am listening to it in order to practice my expression acting. Please love Hoi Hoi lots.
> *Jisook*: I enjoy listening to Narsha seniors ‘I’m In Love’. It’s great to listen to it at night
> *Hyunyoung*: Unlike my cute appearance, I like listening to hip hop. I am currently repeating Dynamic Duo seniors’ songs.


Yoonhye also listens to Dynamic Duo.

Rainbow's hephap yo!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

Lol I knew it was Himchan in the boot of the car in Going crazy because I remember thinking dude looked like the cat man next to BYG.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

this is amazing


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

2011 had lame ass rookies, BAP>>>all of them.  Minus Queens A Pink obviously

I'm excited for Miss A but JYP productions/Made in Asia is


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

Dress up day in School and some little girl came as a frickin Zombie. She bit me and wouldn't let go, I have a bite mark on my hand. War wound


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

zombie


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

Lol Himchan. So he's not another bland pretty boy then.

RA do you know why Omona has a hard on for DalShabet and Chocolat?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

no fucking idea  my personal opinions on them here.

I think Hit U is Dalshabet's best title track to date tho & this 4th Mini is their best release yet. However, Dalshabet are a fucking mess live. There's really only one girl who can sing (Serri) & she carries half the song. The other girl who gets a ton of lines (Subin, really tall maknae girl), is a MESS live. The only thing she nails is her adlib at the end. The rest of the time she sounds rly shaky & tends to go off (mind you, she sings the first half of the chorus so she has the 2nd most lines). Rapper chick has terrible flow, barely better than Bora. Short hair chick that sings the start of the song is fierce & the 2nd most stable live. idk about the other two chicks rly, one girl doesn't even sing any lines for the lives so I guess that's what you can tell about her talent 

Chocolat wise, I only like two songs so far (I Like It & Same Thing to Her), which are both title tracks. The other songs on the mini are kinda bad. I think they're oversexualized tho, esp considering how young the members are (well Tia & Melanie). Julianne is gorgeous though but barely sings. I like that Melanie girl, she has a powerful voice & looks more Western, she should release a solo. Korean girl is meh (vocally as well) & Tia is overrated and bland.

oh & they should've waited a year more to debut this group rly, bc I think they have potential but their debut was weak & the losing of a member didn't help.

also i have too much opinions =/


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

Is Serri the one who looks like Jessica? Dalshabet just don't interest me whatsoever. Supa Dupa Diva was annoying. Hit U is okay but seriously E Tribe has really lost their mojo.

I have zilch on Chocolat. Syndrome was the most annoying thing in the world and since I have ignored them. They bore me but I agree Melanie has such an anti-korean ideal face lol.

Chi Chi I sort of like. Longer and their debut track were decent enough.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

Serri is the Jessica/Sunye lookalike yes. She saves the group really. ngl, I paid a bit more attention to them since they became friends with Secret  (they were on the same team for Idol Athletics)

You should check out their newer stuff, Syndrome is definitely their worst track but the latest one is pretty good. I think losing a member was good, 5 member girl groups tend to not work for some reason. The focus is pm all on Melanie now  I guess they felt the backlash of Tia being 95% of the Syndrome MV.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

It sounds like a 90's Brandy song. Not bad.

Tia is Sohee 2.0 in terms of screentime. Melanie is decent looking, don't get why people hate on her. She'd prob fit Jpop with her looks.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

I think Korea hates her but the international fans & Tumblr love her


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

She doesn't have a Kim Tae Hee nose thus she must be ugly.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

miryo you & your perfect english omg


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

All the rappers seem to have decent english.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

I guess it's probs they learn a lot for rhyming and stuff? I was gonna agree but Mir is terrible at English.

+ usually most rappers are the ones who aren't the Koreans/not born in Korean  (Bekah/Taecyeon?)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

I keep thinking Enno is asindie bc they both like CNBLUE, Himchan & tend to post at the same times? (timezone or smth?)

but asindie's so painfully unfunny in many posts =/ while Enno is actually funny


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't really care for Himchan at all, I just find it amusing he looks abit like Yonghwa

I'm glad you think I'm funny


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

So RA are you stanning Daehyun now?

That Secret song sounds familiar. It's a nice song but I'd prefer it in Korean, in Japanese it sounds alittle weak.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

yes crying. at least he's older than me tho. I am soooo tempted to stan Jongup but he's younger than me by a year so noooo, off limits.

line distribution sounds like Shy Boy, idrc it's cute tho! this year has shockingly lacked much cute releases so far! I think they keep working with Korean producers for their Japanese stuff (& their Korean material tends to have the problem of sounding slightly similar to another song they released previously) and just have Japanese writers make the lyrics =/ should try switching to Japanese producers.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

> yes crying. at least he's older than me tho. I am soooo tempted to stan Jongup but he's younger than me by a year so noooo, off limits.



Jongup guy is a really good dancer. Just stan him, there will be a time when you'll have to stan guys younger than you, start earlyXD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

i'm waiting till he's legal!!!! he has nice abs. he's exactly one year 2 (or 3) days younger than me lol.

asjdoadspjadsp



dongwoon don't turn into the next taecyeon pls!!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

If you know he has nice abs, you're already stanning him

Daehyun has such a fucking sweet voice, why didn't TSENT promote him aswell?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

from what I know of BAP's debut process, he joined TSENT really really late. He joined sometime after Secret ended Starlight Moonlight promos I think. (Jongup was alr a trainee by then since he was in the Shy Boy MV, Youngjae appeared as a backup dancer for one SM perf)

BAP was supposed to debut as 5 members at first, like he was the a totally last min addition to the group. I remember they were supposed to debut within the last few months of last year but it was pushed back to this year. Guess that's why they didn't really promote him yet.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

Not to your guys taste but I really like these guys:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lu5ko3i5vfs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

> from what I know of BAP's debut process, he joined TSENT really really late. He joined sometime after Secret ended Starlight Moonlight promos I think. (Jongup was alr a trainee by then since he was in the Shy Boy MV, Youngjae appeared as a backup dancer for one SM perf)
> 
> BAP was supposed to debut as 5 members at first, like he was the a totally last min addition to the group. I remember they were supposed to debut within the last few months of last year but it was pushed back to this year. Guess that's why they didn't really promote him yet.



They weren't trained for long were they? Wtf are these guys robots?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

Damn I love Zitten so much:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_veh407BkY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
I love the dreamy quality to his music. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaraVarAEtc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

Daehyun was training/schooling/whatever its called at vocal academy tho, so he has experience I guess.

Yongguk apparently was a terrible dancer but he trained for over 2 years along with Himchan.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

I did like that they put talent at the front in BAP. For instance no shots of Himchan while Daehyun was singing. Tho I'm not sure, is Himchan the face of the group?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

yeah he's the visual, he always gives these crazy eyes in performances during his parts 

I just realized me & Enno posted up to over a page by ourselves crying


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

He does seem alittl wacko but I guess it's good he doesn't take his job as visual too seriously, and isn't trying hard to look cool or something *cough 2PM cough*


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

Not sure if I said it but Spica song is really good Kpop song. Korea should like it. Did Sweet tune write it? Stanning Sweettune


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

yeah it was written by Sweetune. I like that they're branching out yet their styles for every group is different. Whereas with brave bros, you'll get the same electro autotuned track no matter which artist (the latest Koyote & Teen Top releases prove that)

DSP seems to have switched producers for Rainbow to Daishi Dance tho.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

Dashi Dance isn't really that good, Sweettune wrote Mach ffs. I guess they want to branch out but Rainbow would have killed News.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

I feel like 9 Muses songs' were originally meant for Rainbow, News & Figaro have a very similar style to A & Mach. Star Empire got really lucky DSPoor switched producers for Rainbow.

unfortunately, doesn't look like Woolim will switch out Sweetune for another producer so I doubt Star Empire can get the leftovers for ZE:A (after Starship filters for Boyfriend)

yeah, DSPoor probably wanted to branch out & create distinct difference between Rainbow's & KARA's sound. And Daishi is apparently pimping them out in Japan or smth (well hopefully) so I hope the Japan stuff is good.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

> doesn't look like Woolim will switch out Sweetune for another producer so I doubt Star Empire can get the leftovers for ZE:A (after Starship filters for Boyfriend)



They'd be stupid to switch since Sweettune has made Infinite popular. I'm not sure about Boyfran though, were their sweettune songs a hit?

Brave Brothers can only get hit songs with Sistar and that's thanks to Hyorin being everyone favourite Korean Beyonce lite singer.

Poor ZE:A. They weren't a bad group but their management makes Pledis look like Don King.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2012)

I fucking love Himchan , he just stands around like a boss  . I hope he pulls an L .

Is it just me or does Busan produce good talent? Yonghwa , Eunji , Daehyun , Jonghyun , Hoya , Simon D?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

lol I think their 2nd single did well, I rly didn't like their 3rd single tho & they promoted it for too long. They started promos like before A Pink and they're still performing on music shows (A Pink already stopped promos).

Starship might switch back to Brave Bros but idk. I can't rly take Boyfriend seriously.

I doubt Woolim will switch, Sweetune also wrote Baby Soul's solo.

Brave Bros made AS a hit tho but after BoY his quality keeps dropping so...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

> Is it just me or does Busan produce good talent? Yonghwa , Eunji , Daehyun , Jonghyun , Hoya , Simon D?



Changmin from 2AM, that smurf guy from Dalmatian, Lizzy, Key, Wooyoung, Junsu from 2PM,  and Dara (apparently anyway).

Hust you like girls with canine's right?

Sera from Nine Muses looks like a cat when she smiles.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2012)

Good going Busan 

I like the Chocolat song but too much Tia for my liking , more Min Soa please .

Wow Zelo is just entering high school


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

> Wow Zelo is just entering high school



He really is a fetus


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

Didn't A Pink's maknae just graduate from Junior High too? (she looks old for her age tho)

 I wouldn't count Dara as a Busan kid anyway, she didn't grow up there & have their accent/style/culture.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> He really is a fetus



How old is he again? 13-14?? fuck i'm so old!

That video of BAP members imitating Bang & Zelo , that was pretty damn good!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah Hayoung. She looks alot older than she is.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

Description fits Myungsoo but he never dated before so idt it's him

zelo is a 96er.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2012)

Hayoung looks about 50 , maknae my ass

Probably Yoochun as all the comments are saying


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

They count Dara and Dragon as Busan even though they left at a pretty young age. 

Fetus is 15, so 14 real age. Fuck me

Dude will probably get taller too.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

I doubt it's Myungsoo. Taecyeon or maybe Wooyoung? Acting+Cf's would make sense.

Multiple drama series? There's not alot of idols doing multiple series so it shouldn't be too hard to figure it out.

Taecyeon
Yoochun
Jaejoong
TOP
Siwon
Yonghwa

It's one of these.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

Zelo is 16 this year guys, he's a 96er 

lol I want the identities can netizens work it out alr i hate blind items ;o;


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

People are saying it's Yoochun, and apparently they guy is 26. How old is Siwon again?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

Siwon is fucking Stella (Sooyoung's BFF) tho idt it's him.

watch it be yonghwa


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

Poor guy whoever it is, cray fangirls will judge him for having sex or something.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2012)

According to Wiki Siwon and Yoochun are both 26 in Korean age


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

Can you imagine if it's TOP?

The internets would explode.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2012)

Like literally!

Just his teaser pic alone had all the fan girls wetting themselves . I doubt it's him though , when was the last time he acted in a drama ?

Could be Daesung


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

Daesung's blonde is terrible, looks like a DBZ character


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

It would be ironic, considering TOP hates even short sleeves

Blonde on looks good on a few idols, Gyuri being one of them. Not biased.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2012)

Lol Daesung picture is out?? I'm only really looking forward to Taeyang's "dramatic change" 

Behold the fancams of all fancams 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqHwjp-AHY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

I was just gonna post that. Zelo has grown up


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

Platinum blonde is the way to go for most Idols if they want blonde. Not dirty blonde or piss blonde, it looks terrible on them.

Nana rocks the blonde best out of all female idols imho!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm sure Taeyang's dramatic change is just his mohwak dyed silver or something tbh


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

netizens on a roll, EXPOSED


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2012)

I think he's just too conscious because he was too chubby before and probably got bullied because of it .

Sica pulls it off pretty well , Gyul is Gyul , Cl looks good . Personally I think Yura rocks it well aswell .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

Zinger looked terrible with the blonde in Shy Boy & Starlight Moonlight but she rocked it in Love is Move tho so it's probably just the styling ;_;


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2012)

Goddess Hyosung looks pretty good with any colour /biased

Why have one colour when you could have multiple ones? pity that she seems to be her formula even in relationships


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

Nothing is good enough for our Chinese Princess.

It's Yoochun. Must have been drunk or something and she took pics. What a turd of a woman.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2012)

Lol people are asking if it's Kahi 

Ailee doing well on the charts 

 Heaven [#1 Cyworld, #2 Bugs, #2 Mnet, #2 Daum, #7 on Melon]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

Some people were saying it's a girl idols from SM trying to take down JYJ. But I imagine that was a joke.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2012)

Loving the SM set the girl up comments  . Seriously though I doubt it'd affect him or his career much . 

He's not a minor and he doesn't have a vagina so it's ok in Korea .


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

It's because his fanbase is Women and they don't take kindly to this stuff. I hope it goes away like the Jiyeon thing.

Oh great people are claiming they used a CNB vid in another news report


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amqaA8wntB4[/YOUTUBE]

This song is just weird.


----------



## Spica (Feb 9, 2012)

Why don't we see much backlash to E.Via, she's alot more "controversial" and "inappropriate" than any idols and banned songs.


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 9, 2012)

She treats her oppa's well


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 9, 2012)

not sure if want 

do want:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2012)

8ghosts said:


> I know but it was with some old dude and it was not long. This chinese dude might get to smash hyomin behind the scenes a la yonghwa with seohyun





AND YOU GUYS ALL GOT MY HOPES UP THAT IT WAS YONGHWA. ;_;


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2012)

I vote that Chocolat destroy all traces of Syndrome.

That song and MV is an ugly scar on I Like It and this new song. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 9, 2012)

Whatever happened with C-Real? Haven't heard anything about them since October of last year lol


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2012)

They had an okay debut, they'll probably return later.


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zorz9Xe-tJw[/YOUTUBE]

sounds morbid. i like this.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

french cameras all up & over Seohyun


----------



## Spica (Feb 9, 2012)

^Sooyoung has gotten an amazing presence. I don't know why but she just commands attention.

goddammit SM, ANOTHER KAI TEASER. 

THERE ARE STILL MEMBERS WE HAVEN'T SEEN. FFFFFF.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2012)

oh my god she's so perfect ;_;


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2012)

THIS HBIC PUSHING TOP OF ALL PEOPLE OUT OF THE WAY TO SEE DAESUNG CRYING


----------



## Spica (Feb 9, 2012)

Actually, that's amazing.


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-cvYXBK8xG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2012)

Ahaha TOP just stared at her like a boss


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Sooyoung!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 10, 2012)

Tragic...





Anyways is this an official song? 
[YOUTUBE]y1mYQXsRtcw[/YOUTUBE]

Is that still SNSD singing that part...?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 10, 2012)

how dare someone!! wat is that said?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2012)

Never thought I'd see someone push TOP out of of the way. Pretty awesome


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 10, 2012)

lol stellar ufo

the girls are not bad looking though

just tragic


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2012)

So JYJ's company is saying it's not Chun but a news station (with links to SM) is claiming it is. Sounds like a conspiracy. Esp since the fat ass was quick to post on Twitter that it wasn't an SM idol. Journalistic integrity, where did you go?


----------



## Sasori (Feb 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Dress up day in School and some little girl came as a frickin Zombie. She bit me and wouldn't let go, I have a bite mark on my hand. War wound


o god I love biters

was she hot?

If so pics please.

If not..

Also pics please.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2012)

She's 5 years old Sas


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Di6B7R8yYpE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2012)

Warrior, babbbababab babababab Digiddig digigididi


----------



## Girls' Generation (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Chloe (Feb 10, 2012)

I saw a post with E.via in it.

Woman of my heart 
Her cat Cooki is the cutest thing ever :3


----------



## Chloe (Feb 10, 2012)

Fei looks so goooood ;_____;


----------



## Girls' Generation (Feb 10, 2012)

SloGoob said:


> Fei looks so goooood ;_____;



That's Fei? Not bad. Who's that chick left of her?


----------



## Spica (Feb 10, 2012)

^Left of Fei? Jia.

Omg, just came back from dinner with international students and heads of International and Admission office. I think I landed a marketing internship because I know how social communities works, lol. (not relevant to my course at all) I also got an MA student asking for my expertise. All because I get excited and hypes about things I like lol. My uni being one of those things. Befriended two other students interested in Kpop and Kdrama too.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 10, 2012)

^ GRATS



Ennoea said:


> She's 5 years old Sas


Pics


----------



## Goobalith (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (Feb 11, 2012)

I keep reading that as "Alie"

Which is fucking cringy where I'm from.


----------



## Goobalith (Feb 11, 2012)

There probably will be a kpop singer named alie someday, we already have A Pink and Miss A 

Her stage name comes from her American name. Amy Lee


----------



## Hustler (Feb 11, 2012)

Not OT but did you guys hear about Takamina??

Apparently her mom had sex with a 15 year old kid and now Takamina is feeling the pressure to quit/step down . 

I lol'd at how it conveniently happened after Sas landed in Japan though 

Also glad not to be the only Ailee stan . Her smile is just ..


----------



## Adachi (Feb 11, 2012)

HOLY SHIT FINALLY SOME INTERACTIONS BETWEEN THE TWO, THANK YOU LORD


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 11, 2012)

^ Is that Taeyeon and Yoona? or Jessica?


----------



## Adachi (Feb 11, 2012)

It's Taeyeon and Jessica lol.

Also what a shame to that ruined graffiti.


----------



## Goobalith (Feb 11, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Also glad not to be the only Ailee stan . Her smile is just ..



Lol she's from my area, I met her a few times before she went to korea since we had alot of friends in common. She's honestly one of the nicest most down-to-earth girls I've ever met. She's been trying to come out for so long, from singing on youtube to performing at schools, I'm so happy she's finally getting the recognition she deserves.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 11, 2012)

Taeyeon leaning back casually against a wall is just really mesmerizing to me...

I have no idea why...?


----------



## Spica (Feb 11, 2012)

Goobalith said:


> Lol she's from my area, I met her a few times before she went to korea since we had alot of friends in common. She's honestly one of the nicest most down-to-earth girls I've ever met. She's been trying to come out for so long, from singing on youtube to performing at schools, I'm so happy she's finally getting the recognition she deserves.



dats cool.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 11, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Not OT but did you guys hear about Takamina??


I heard about it. Poor Takamina ;____;
She's such a good leader.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q9QxJrvqlM[/YOUTUBE]
Pre-debut Miryo when she was 19.
Miryo?s part at 2:49 and 7:25.
It's all freestyle and the other chick is pretty good too.
Amazing woman


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2012)

> Not OT but did you guys hear about Takamina??
> 
> Apparently her mom had sex with a 15 year old kid and now Takamina is feeling the pressure to quit/step down .



I read about it but I didn't think she'd get shit for it. Idol fans are so fucking annoying half the time. I hope the company tells them to fuck themselves.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 11, 2012)

SUNGYEOL & SUNGJONG DID TROUBLEMAKER AT INFINITE'S FIRST CONCERT.

AND SUNGYEOL IS PLAYING HYUNA OMFG OMFGGGG. fuck everything rn


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2012)

Wtf is that


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 11, 2012)

he is a cat ;o;

inspirits get ur fancams up okay i want this hot ass disaster rn


----------



## Chloe (Feb 11, 2012)

Sunggyu and Woohyun


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 11, 2012)

infinite is such a fanservice group, i'm glad that my first jump into shipping for kpop was with them


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2012)

Woohyun is such a ho.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 11, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Apparently her mom had sex with a 15 year old kid and now Takamina is feeling the pressure to quit/step down .
> 
> I lol'd at how it conveniently happened after Sas landed in Japan though


Lolz how does that even relate to me ?

And lucky 15 yr olds


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2012)

You turned Japan perverse Sas, shame on you.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 11, 2012)

damn they are so good.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 11, 2012)

> miss A new album cover for ‘A-Part’
> 
> Songs:
> 
> ...


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 11, 2012)

anyone else here like trot music?

i only know a couple artists but i've been trying to find more.
anyone else like it and can recommend me some?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 11, 2012)

I have only heard a few . I like Daesung's one and that "Oppa something meadapa ..?"


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2012)

I remember that Shabang one


----------



## Hustler (Feb 11, 2012)

Best happy song ever lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_HF7SsSnHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naked (Feb 11, 2012)

Park Hyun Bin's songs get stuck in my head for a while after I listen to them.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6t4N-c_-Hg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Feb 11, 2012)

He has a unique but catchy voice lol . I understand what you mean , this is the other song I was talking about .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFJPjTJZO20[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 11, 2012)

I remember that Daesung song from family outing. I think it was the Yoona episode


----------



## Jimin (Feb 11, 2012)

So I was talking to Frooba earlier and I got a question for you guys/girls that I was wondering about (especially those who don't speak/understand Korean). Why do you guys like K-Pop? I mean, to those of you who can't understand it, what do you guys/girls find so appealing about it? This has always fascinated me.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 11, 2012)

cara gonna be out for hoihoon now.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Feb 11, 2012)

None of the song tracks sound appealing but I hope it's as good as their Goodbye Baby.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 11, 2012)

lol that cover art looks cool.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 11, 2012)

Dalmatian comeback next month . 

1N2D ending in few episodes  , even though they're creating a second season . Jiwon , Seungi and Na Pd won't be returning  . 

Boa your smile is very attractive


----------



## Naked (Feb 12, 2012)

King Lloyd said:


> So I was talking to Frooba earlier and I got a question for you guys/girls that I was wondering about (especially those who don't speak/understand Korean). Why do you guys like K-Pop? I mean, to those of you who can't understand it, what do you guys/girls find so appealing about it? This has always fascinated me.



Can't the same be said for classical music, jazz, and most electronic music? I've never had anyone ask why I like Nujabes, Coltrane, or Chopin since there aren't any words I understand in their songs.

Do you really only listen to music because you can understand the words they're saying? 

If people really do only listen to music they can understand, why did Dragostea Din Tei (Numa Numa) reach the number one spot on the Eurochart Hot 100, stay there for twelve weeks, and become famous around the world? It's in Romanian, not English. I've never heard of someone asking why that song became popular.

If you don't understand every word the person is singing, you can still look up the translations if you really want to know what the song is about. Even if you can't comprehend what the person is saying, you should be able to at least glean the tone or feeling of the song. Also, if you look at the lyrics of most American pop music, they aren't exactly the most beautifully written pieces of poetry.

So, to answer your question, I guess what I find most appealing about K-pop is all the pretty Asian girls in skimpy outfits dancing on stage and making eyes at the camera. 

But that's just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I remember that Shabang one





Hustler said:


> Best happy song ever lol
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_HF7SsSnHE[/YOUTUBE]


Yeah these two trot songs are the ones I'm the most familiar with lol.


Hustler said:


> Boa your smile is very attractive


Wow, Boa looks great in that gif.


Naked said:


> Can't the same be said for classical music, jazz, and most electronic music? I've never had anyone ask why I like Nujabes, Coltrane, or Chopin since there aren't any words I understand in their songs.
> 
> Do you really only listen to music because you can understand the words they're saying?
> 
> ...


Love your post dude, and I agree with it. Sometimes it confuses me why people put so much emphasis on the meanings of lyrics. I'm not denying their importance in songs, but in my opinion, they are there to supplement the final product of the song, while the rhythm/melody/composition/emotions of the singer(s) are the driving forces behind what attracts people to listen to it.

---
Just found this last night:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfeQXZRhvRc[/YOUTUBE]

One word: damn.

OT: RIP Whitney Houston


----------



## Girls' Generation (Feb 12, 2012)

not a bad performance. Gayoon is finally getting some attention


----------



## Goobalith (Feb 12, 2012)

Adachi said:


> Just found this last night:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 12, 2012)

Girls' Generation said:


> not a bad performance. Gayoon is finally getting some attention


----------



## Sasori (Feb 12, 2012)

I replied to that question (Y U LIEK KPOP ??) a million times before in this thread.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2012)

> So I was talking to Frooba earlier and I got a question for you guys/girls that I was wondering about (especially those who don't speak/understand Korean). Why do you guys like K-Pop? I mean, to those of you who can't understand it, what do you guys/girls find so appealing about it? This has always fascinated me.



This is my personal reason but I love Korean music as a whole. It started with Indie Folk acts like BlueDawn and went on to me falling hard for acts like Nell, Lucid Fall, Donawhale, Misty Blue, Apollo 18 etc. Kpop was just an extension of that interest in Korean and Asian music in general. The reason I remain interested is because honestly of the fandom, if it wasn't for the people I met thanks to Kpop I'd probably have moved on pretty quickly but I remain for that reason. And the strength of the personalities of the idols, they're hard not to admire. Very hardworking and most of them come off as quite genuine and honest people. It's refreshing when you're surrounded by fame whores and arrogant douchebags in the UK media especially. 

As for the understanding part? It's probably why I can stomach most of them. But generally I mean I can feel the emotion without completely understanding the songs. It's not like I only listen to Kpop though, yes I can listen to Kpop and still jam to Olafur Arnalds and Bon Iver.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 12, 2012)

Everybody knows I don't listen to kpop.

I just fap to it.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 12, 2012)

I always had a fascination with the Asian culture and girls so when I got exposed to K-pop I liked it and then rest is history . It was at a time when American music wasn't just doing it for me anymore and K-pop was like heaven.

Everything about K-pop is pretty cool . The comebacks , the mv's , the songs , the fandom clashes etc.. 

I'm not a complete music junkie but i'm very open to things . I listen to everything that sounds good so lyrics don't really matter to me . 

And this



> The reason I remain interested is because honestly of the fandom, if it wasn't for the people I met thanks to Kpop I'd probably have moved on pretty quickly but I remain for that reason. And the strength of the personalities of the idols, they're hard not to admire. Very hardworking and most of them come off as quite genuine and honest people. It's refreshing when you're surrounded by fame whores and arrogant douchebags in the UK media especially.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2012)

Let's not forget all that hotness


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2012)

Some biatch told me on Tumblr that she's proud of Luis Suarez


----------



## Hustler (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol we were talking about that in the fc . Seriously what a cunt though? [sorry if that word offends anyone]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 12, 2012)

I dont get soccer at all but that shit was all over my facebook 



y do u this 2 me infinite??? you knew my bap feels were overtaking so you did ~THIS~ at your concert X_X.

 i sound so cray


----------



## Sera (Feb 12, 2012)

Would you guys say Hyuna is a good role model in terms of body image?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 12, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Lol we were talking about that in the fc . Seriously what a cunt though? [sorry if that word offends anyone]



That reminds me, in first year uni we had our first group projects and there was naturally online course threads for group and tutor discussion. 

One guy was replying to another student and typed. _What a funny cunt._ 

I was like :rofl in RL.

There are some things that you can say casually among your friends and peers outside, but it just doesnt seem right when you type it in an official uni/student thread that stays there for tutors and professors to eventually read...



> Would you guys say Hyuna is a good role model in terms of body image?



Shes not what people would consider skinny right?


----------



## Spica (Feb 12, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Would you guys say Hyuna is a good role model in terms of body image?



No. There's differences between being sexy and cheap sexy. Women like Kahi have amazing bodies and should be proud of the womanly image she gives. Then Hyuna comes, like a dog in heat. She's adorable outside the stage tho. One of my faves in IY.

She's not stick thin but I don't like how she plays so hard on getting her bumps noticed. The work of her company but w/e.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 12, 2012)

Cunts.

That is all.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 12, 2012)

So, I've grown fond of that LEDapple song. not bad.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 12, 2012)

So is he actually gonna be on music programs or what?[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plKgZc_BTqc&feature=g-u-u&context=G2952446FUAAAAAAACAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Feb 12, 2012)

Why is Kang Sora famous, she's one of the least charismatic people I've seen.


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 12, 2012)

I approve of Hyuna's dog in heat image.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 13, 2012)

Spica said:


> Why is Kang Sora famous, she's one of the least charismatic people I've seen.



whut. have you watched DH2, she's a total scene stealer.


----------



## Spica (Feb 13, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> whut. have you watched DH2, she's a total scene stealer.



Yes, I'm watching it. That's why I don't think she's charismatic.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 13, 2012)

rly?

differing opinions I guess.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 13, 2012)

me likey this Miss A concept!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 13, 2012)

Dang Suzy and Fei!

Loving Suzy's hair


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 13, 2012)

pray to tiffany!!!!


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 13, 2012)

Spica said:


> Why is Kang Sora famous, she's one of the least charismatic people I've seen.



she has nice legs and she is on WGM with Leedouche


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2012)

What are those girls doing.....


----------



## Sasori (Feb 13, 2012)

Praying.

What does it look like.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2012)

Praying to a cardboard cutout

Either fap to it, steal it or gtfo.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 13, 2012)

How much does that cardboard cutout cost...? 

And I'll take that Yuri one in the background as well!


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]LTZpVYu1isA[/YOUTUBE]

why are their japanese singles so good?
i've been loving the choreography

i'm crying over the scream though


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 13, 2012)

The only time in your life you'll be able to call out a Soshi Goddess for ignoring you...go for it!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2012)

That sig


----------



## Spica (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh Sunny <3


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 13, 2012)

Dont ever get in a fight with Sunny though. She knows where to hurt you!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2012)

I feel like a fan would blow them away.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 13, 2012)

teaser music sounds like those ingame music for all the creepy places, i like.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 13, 2012)

> *Spoiler*: __



Hahahaha. this is weird.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 13, 2012)

TOUCH said:
			
		

> DISK 1
> 1. Touch
> 2. Lips
> 3. Rock N Rule
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2012)

Can we have one song that isn't about a Nappun namja.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I feel like a fan would blow them away.


Hope it only blows off the clothes.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyone have an idea of the meaning of the numbers way back on the girl's sweaters...?


----------



## Goobalith (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 14, 2012)

so... BoA unfollowed Leeteuk on twitter or smth & there was quite a bit of drama but I guess this was why it happened



> Leeteuk quoted an article that claimed SuJu was the only one to get 1st on Oricon chart without cheating and said 'We don't have to cheat'..


----------



## Chloe (Feb 14, 2012)

The beast MV 
Why bbies why?
I am not impressed.

Miss A teaser sounds good, Fei looks flawless in the teaser photos.

Rainbow pics for their 3rd Japanese Single.
Yoonhye's hair is still short 
Seungah looks so good in the first one.


----------



## Goobalith (Feb 14, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> they already had a mystery mv, what is this



From youtube video description:

_"A Valentine's Day gift from BEAST to the beauties: a special M/V of  'Mystery', a song from BEAST's 1st Mini Album (Beast is the B2ST)!"_

No I have no idea why finger skating is considered romantic or remotely related to valentines


----------



## Hustler (Feb 14, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> so... BoA unfollowed Leeteuk on twitter or smth & there was quite a bit of drama but I guess this was why it happened



 Douchebags remain douchebags


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2012)

Did Suju even get a No 1 on Oricon?


----------



## Sasori (Feb 14, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Anyone have an idea of the meaning of the numbers way back on the girl's sweaters...?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Number of guys they have fucked.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2012)

Wait I just read it, how did people cheat? What is he on about? Yeah sure when DBSK were selling 2000 copies and being trashed upon, they were cheating. He really needs to shut up.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulations to Leeteuk for becoming number one on my Annoying Kpop Idols list.  Taecyeon you have been removed entirely and replaced with Junho

Grats to Junho for being number 2


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 14, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Did Suju even get a No 1 on Oricon?



if they count the daily 

oppa oppa in japanese - no thanks, SuJu aren't even rly trying with Japan, they want to milk whatever they can before Leeteuk, Yesung, Shindong & whoever else is old in Suju have to enlist. Have a proper final Korean promotion cycle before breaking up to the subunits or smth, Mr Simple promos (A-Cha but I think most ppl forget that happened) does not do Suju justice tbh (and I don't even like the group)


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2012)

They're claiming other aren't trying hard when they've done zero promo. If you have a problem then go to your management, don't shit on groups who worked their asses off in Japan.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't you know??? any way.. you look at it, there isn't a group more hard-working than us, and there can't be a group more pitiful than us..damn it! if we've done anything wrong, it must be the crime of working too hard, don't you agree everyone? well just forget it..


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 14, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Number of guys they have fucked.



Seohyun = 64...? 

Well Yuri seems to have an okay number...I guess.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 14, 2012)

True story.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Don't you know??? any way.. you look at it, there isn't a group more hard-working than us, and there can't be a group more pitiful than us..damn it! if we've done anything wrong, it must be the crime of working too hard, don't you agree everyone? well just forget it..



I feel so sad for Co-Ed


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 14, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> so... BoA unfollowed Leeteuk on twitter or smth & there was quite a bit of drama but I guess this was why it happened





			
				Leedouche said:
			
		

> Leeteuk quoted an article that claimed SuJu was the only one to get 1st on Oricon chart without cheating and said 'We don't have to cheat'..




Hahaha, he is such a tool.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 14, 2012)

Mystery special MV :c why not a new single?


----------



## Spica (Feb 14, 2012)

So I just saw Korean Jesus in Ailee's debut MV "Heaven" and realized the hidden meaning.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 14, 2012)

This is epic . KJK was quite the player .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K_54rNgg00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Feb 14, 2012)

Indeed!

She's not the best vocalist but that was very well done .


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2012)

I forgot to mention, Se7en won on Inki. Hell yeah.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2012)

They've released one vid of them singing, the rest are coat dances, martial arts and Kai. This debut reeks of desperation.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol I'm fed up with Kai.
More Tao and Cheng please.


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 14, 2012)

JAYBUMAOM 이번주뮤직뱅크만합니다~ㅋ only doin music bank this week so be sure to check it out!! 

those interested


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2012)

There was a rumour there would be 37 teasers I think? I have no idea which number we're on.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 14, 2012)

36 or smth.

idk, it feels like it's reached 50 teasers already.


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 14, 2012)

heh he should shave those


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh fuck he does look abit like bane

His height is the same as Tom Hardy's aswell


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 14, 2012)

Yoona is looking flawless in her appearances on DB. Every screen time and even quick camera pans to her - she comes off charming and adorable. 

She's moving up to the top half of SNSD for me. Its kind of getting crowded up there.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 14, 2012)

36 teasers is an insane number. by that time the 'I hope my grandchildren will get to see Exo's debut' thing will become a reality lol.


----------



## Alexandritee (Feb 14, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Yoona is looking flawless in her appearances on DB. Every screen time and even quick camera pans to her - she comes off charming and adorable.
> 
> She's moving up to the top half of SNSD for me. Its kind of getting crowded up there.



yoona is stunning 24/7 oh my jesus


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Feb 15, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 15, 2012)

omg I got it. Exo's gonna debut on May 20, the date of the first solar eclipse. 

.... I'm a fucking genius 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hustler (Feb 15, 2012)

Glad Fantastic baby is not the title song


----------



## Adachi (Feb 15, 2012)

Seohyun fucking 64 guys. 

And so far I only like Daesung's released photo, the title track snippet sounds neat though.


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 15, 2012)

from what I have seen all of super junior members are facepalm worthy


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 15, 2012)

Previously, miss A released Breathe (end September) & 2PM made their comeback in mid-October (& 2AM end October). 2PM released Hands up in late June & miss A released Goodbye Baby in mid-July. so it'll be around Mid-March?? (+ there were rumors of 2AM coming back in End March).

March is gonna be good for the fanwars and hilarity  esp if the Shinee Comeback & EXO debut rumors of a March comeback are true


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 15, 2012)

I like Ryeowook best out of Suju members I think. Donghae & Kyuhyun are close seconds.

oh and Henry & Zhoumi too if they count.

gdi Suju M should be permanent after Leeteuk & Shindong go into army


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 15, 2012)

Soshi's live performances...








Thats why they're awesome!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Is The Grace (CSJH) back together yet?  I miss them so much.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 15, 2012)

lol Jay Park has to to MCountdown tomorrow


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2012)

EXO please just debut before you over hype yourselves way too much.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2012)

Fuck I'm really excited for BB's comeback. Imma buy the GD version or the Panda ver.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 15, 2012)

... wtf is with the dumb marketing of 2ne1's japanese career. the original song is also being released as a single on the same day as the album? (& also on the same day as the Jpn Ver of the Alive mini, aren't a lot of fans of 2ne1 Big Bang fans too?)



> SCREAM (ORIGINAL)
> FIRE
> I DON'T CARE
> FOLLOW ME
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2012)

YG is sabotaging 2NE1. Worst marketing ever.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 15, 2012)

Shinsadong Tiger's Girl Group


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2012)

Lol we're so badass, with a baseball bat, a chainsaw and a paintball gun?

It's not bad at all, just kinda average and noone in the group standouts at all.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 15, 2012)

Being paired with all your oppars , Nicole has competition  . 

Also is it just me or is everyone stanning Daehyun? Every 2nd pic on my dash is Daehyun and it's not even RA on a reblogging spree


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2012)

People really have weird pairings.

Also what ep of RM did you guys was really good? 78?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 15, 2012)

79?? The one with Jaedong me thinks


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2012)

Who is this guy and why is he dressed up as a dog going Chao Chao?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 15, 2012)

I have no idea but that was an epic ep and you should watch.

lmao I don't even reblog Daehyun that much ;_; wait I do... it's usually a mix of him & Sunggyu & Seohyun


----------



## Alien (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2012)

Chicken fillets

Jaesuk: You two remind me of someone, dumb and dumber
Jaedon and that funny ass guy: Looks who talking, you just ran in to a wall a second ago


----------



## Spica (Feb 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung, dat Cleo.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2012)

Damn that was a good one. SukJin had a pretty tight plan, his biggest flaw was not getting Kook out first because he would have succeeded otherwise. I have to give it to him, that was a good mystery, I never even noticed his name not being announced. He was helped by Jaedong and the other guy acting so suspiciously tho, since with those two muppets you never even thought about him


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2012)

So apparently Kim Do Hoon is gonna compose CNBlue's new song. He's the dude who did Loner and Top Girl. Boices are pretty pissed off.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 15, 2012)

Ugh whoever wrote Top Girl needs to stay way from CNBLUE. Gina always promoted her worst song


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2012)

People are more angry because Plagiarism accusations follow the guy. I'd rather the boys just make the title tracks since they can do it anyway. 

Also yeah Top Girl was total crap.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2012)

Slapping a fan, seriously?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if she did.


----------



## Spica (Feb 15, 2012)

I know there have been many incidents of fans ignoring and quelching things like this just to "protect oppa".  Is it possible to be both a feminist and misogynist? Female fans like that make me hate my own gender.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2012)

Oppa did it out of love.

Honestly that fan should have told him to fucking stop.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 15, 2012)

Seungri looks weird in his teaser photo lmao


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2012)

Yoochun's known to have abit of a short fuse, not to mention he sits alone in the dark drinking himself in to an oblivion. Something tells me that girl thinks she's probably special that oppa chose her.

It's unfortunate but this shit happens alot in kpop. Saesangs are crazy groupies. I have no idea where they get the money to just stalk them though.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 15, 2012)

Anddd Top and the blue hair ~


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2012)

Top looks about 40 there.


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 15, 2012)

Top's blue hair looks awful, and Seungri looks.... yeah, he never has a great look.

Does GD have that half-head long hair, like he does in the High Cut Magazine pics?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 15, 2012)

Wtf is Seungri's belly button


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 15, 2012)

Poor Seungri, he just.. won't look ...good


----------



## Hustler (Feb 15, 2012)

So the fans hid this video to protect Smoochy? disgusting tbh

I'm not surprised though he always looked like a woman beater to me lol


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone have the gif of SNSD in the waiting room together with Taeyeon up near the camera in the corner, and making the girls fall down with her finger/hands?

Or maybe video/youtube link for it?  

I always liked that gif...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 16, 2012)

Warning super Hi.res ( Seob - Face Shop )


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 16, 2012)

^ Wow. Thats 1:1.

So thats what Seohyun looks like face to face.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (Feb 16, 2012)

god I would cum inside her nose


----------



## Chloe (Feb 16, 2012)

Kpopsecrets amuses me greatly


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 16, 2012)

Sasori said:


> god I would cum inside her nose


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2012)

It's Sas, if you let him he'd cum in to anything.


----------



## Spica (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (Feb 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It's Sas, if you let him he'd cum in to anything.


         .


----------



## Sasori (Feb 16, 2012)

He looks like Brad Pitt with a high top.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 16, 2012)

Who the hell is this Chris guy?
And wtf is with his hair?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 16, 2012)

If you're a celebrity who doesn't use twitter, facebook, internet etc. netizens and their hate/opinions would mean nothing to you.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2012)

Typical xenophobic behaviour. Those girls need to get nappies.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 16, 2012)

Hm dude needs a haircut

Back to Dota


----------



## Chloe (Feb 16, 2012)

Block B covered Epik High's Fan.
;____________;

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdX-r3tCoiw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Feb 16, 2012)

You has dota beta key ?


----------



## Sasori (Feb 16, 2012)

or dota2 out now?

I had to sign up to the msia/spore server for LoL


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 16, 2012)

G-D's hair in that teaser looks like Ga-in's Sixth Sense hair gone out of control...

what is that they put on his face even


----------



## Chloe (Feb 16, 2012)

Uhhhhhh... GD. The fuck?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 16, 2012)

Sas : Nope waiting for the official version 

I like it sofar!! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJ_93PezsPw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 16, 2012)

Daesung is the only good thing about Big Bang.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm a T.O.P. fan. 

There I said it.


What's GD's tattoo say?


----------



## Pein (Feb 16, 2012)

Sasori said:


> I'm a T.O.P. fan.
> 
> There I said it.



who isn't? dat voice


----------



## Hustler (Feb 16, 2012)

Everyone likes TOP & Daesung


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 16, 2012)

8ghosts said:


> Daesung is the only good thing about Big Bang.


----------



## Zach (Feb 16, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Everyone likes TOP & Daesung



Seems like everyone but me dislikes Daesung.


----------



## Spica (Feb 16, 2012)

Daesung is like the Hyoyeon of BB. Considered the ugliest and the least popular member, but actually has a lot of vocal fans who support him because he's the adorable underdog. 

Me like TOP, Seungri and Taeyang. GD is too girlygirl.


----------



## Zach (Feb 16, 2012)

I like his voice because it's deeper.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 16, 2012)

Taeyang would have the most fangirls right?


----------



## Zach (Feb 16, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Taeyang would have the most fangirls right?



That's what my guess would be. GD and TOP have a lot too.


----------



## Spica (Feb 16, 2012)

I think TOP + GD > Taeyang > Daesung > Seungri in terms of fangirls. IU is the most famous Taeyang-oppa fan eva. 

I can't find the English version but the hilarity is understandable.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TIlf8ARsdw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Feb 16, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Taeyang would have the most fangirls right?



Nope 

1 - TOP
2 - G-d
3 - Other 3


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Wow this is a pretty silly concept


----------



## Spica (Feb 16, 2012)

I know it's supposed to be them coming out from the icy cold but there ARE ways to make it not look like dandruff and dry skin.

omg taeyang so sexy, please miraculously grow 20 centimeters please.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2012)

Ice Ice baby.

The songs atleast sounds good so who cares what silly stuff they come out for the photo book.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 16, 2012)

Spica said:


> omg taeyang so sexy, please miraculously grow 20 centimeters please.



How tall is he?


----------



## Spica (Feb 16, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> How tall is he?



Around 164 cm.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2012)

I've read he's 5"4. Apparently some fangirls claimed Siwon is 5"10. I'm as tall as Siwon, I could be the face/center of Suju


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 16, 2012)

He can always were lifts in his shoes.

Taeyeon's kid in DB admitted he was 167 cm.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2012)

DB= Dragon ball to me.

I'd love to know how tall these guys really are. Because I still remember Suju looking like kindergarten kids next to Simon.


----------



## Spica (Feb 16, 2012)

I think most Kpop-artists do look like children compared to "normal" people, Western or Asian, considering their small face requirement.  And Asians are generally shorter, I feel like an Amazon whenever I'm in Thailand.


----------



## Naked (Feb 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> DB= Dragon ball to me.
> 
> I'd love to know how tall these guys really are. Because I still remember Suju looking like kindergarten kids next to Simon.



I'm pretty sure Simon is above average in height though.


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 16, 2012)

You also have to keep in mind that almost everyone adds 1 or 2 inches to their height, especially short people.


----------



## JJ (Feb 16, 2012)

koguryo said:


> lol Jay Park has to to MCountdown tomorrow




It's already done, but he got 24 hours notice. The stylists were still having to put together his stuff at near last minute. 

MBLAQ decided to go ahead and end promotions on War last week (wtf JTune?). I love MBLAQ, but JTune seriously doesn't seem organized with promotions. I would have loved War to be promoted and then Scribble (which is actually my 2nd fave track). However, if the rumor is true, in two weeks they'll be promoting 'Run' (my personal fave). 



Ennoea said:


> So apparently Kim Do Hoon is gonna compose CNBlue's new song. He's the dude who did Loner and Top Girl. Boices are pretty pissed off.



FNC has no fucking faith in Yonghwa and Jonghyun when it comes to composing songs for the Korean audience. They did fine in Japan. Come on now. 

Oh and comments on Leeteuk. I don't like him either. I thought I was only one.


----------



## Spica (Feb 16, 2012)

^ /ddddddddddddieeeees 



JediJaina said:


> Oh and comments on Leeteuk. I don't like him either. I thought I was only one.



Welcome to the Kpop thread where everybody hates him.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 16, 2012)

JediJaina said:


> Oh and comments on Leeteuk. I don't like him either. I thought I was only one.



Lol no one can stand him except dedicated ELFs

Cha Tae Hyun for the second season of 1N2D ? :amazed I'll def give it a shot


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh oh...


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 16, 2012)

i don't hate leeteuk.

either way all "Alive" songs are titles
even daesungs's solo


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 16, 2012)

I hate him and Shindong lol. 
Also, GD. what have they doooneee to youuuu

Taeyang always looks the same to me lol.


----------



## Spica (Feb 16, 2012)

So I found these chatrooms that discussed Kpop-ifized cast for Western TV-series and films. 

I think these are perfect.


Gossip Girl:
Chuck - TOP
Blair - Gyuri

Twilight:
Edward - Jaejoong 

You guys got anyone else?


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 16, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> 6'4 masterrace reporting in
> 
> gnomes everywhere



holy shit that's tall.... I'm being serious here when I say I actually cannot fathom that height :amazed

and lolz, remind me, which one is Kwanghaeng?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2012)

> 6'4 masterrace reporting in
> 
> gnomes everywhere



Get out Wouter

I really liked Run, I'm glad they're promoting it.

Who likes to slap women? Yoochun
Douche/sexist: Leeteuk
I keep thinking House but Leeteuk doesn't strike me as very intelligent.


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 16, 2012)

I heard the Yoochun video is from 2009, some people saying it's his manager. Not like I care, still pretty pathetic.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2012)

It's old. I do wonder why it got released just now though? I keep wondering if it's a Saesang who got pissed at the nude pic fiasco.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 16, 2012)

damn I must be the only one who hates Run  I want one of the other songs.

actually, GD&TOP have the most fangirls but Daesung is the most 'popular' amongst the general public I think. all the ahjummas love him


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J1zE12N0Xc[/YOUTUBE]
Baaaaaad boys


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2012)

BB intro (I think)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh9NOFynvvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2012)

BB- Blue preview
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGnUNDNv7n8[/YOUTUBE]



> Winter is gone, spring is coming. We have withered, had bruises in hearts, longing. I'm singing my blues. Becoming used to the blue tears, blue sorrow. I'm singing my blues. Love that i let fly to the cloud


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2012)

Rumour:



> DSP BOYS leader will be feature along with Gyuri in her solo stage .



Spamming

Low standards but I'd be pretty happy with something like this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQjcJBGIFsA&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 16, 2012)

Angry Kid has authority issues. 





Fascinated with everyone's honest expressions. They cant hide it from the cameras.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 17, 2012)

another Kai teaser

guess we know who was the culprit of sending that plane to tiffany!


----------



## Puccakage (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow I didn't know there were so many Naruto/Kpop fans here, yay!^^

I've just pre-ordered a copy of Big Bang's new album! I can't wait!

I'n not a very big fan of their new hairstyles though.....GD is starting to remind me of Gok Wan and TOP.....don't get me started with him >.> 
But I'm loving Tae and Dae's teaser photos! *yum-o*


Do any of yous watch MBLAQ's 'Hello Baby'? 
The babys are so cute, and MBLAQ are so funny~~


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 17, 2012)

^ Welcome to the forums!

Ive seen some gifs of MBLAQs Hello Baby but havent seen full eps yet.

------------------

Anyone know where this gifs from?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 17, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> ------------------
> 
> Anyone know where this gifs from?



should be the making of ITNW! 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJn9sC4eUck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Feb 17, 2012)

CCM makes DSPoor look good.



One of the members of Brand New Stardom's upcoming girl group Evol who are supposed to be the "female Block B".


----------



## Sasori (Feb 17, 2012)

Puccakage said:


> Wow I didn't know there were so many Naruto/Kpop fans here, yay!^^


What's Naruto?


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 17, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Cha Tae Hyun for the second season of 1N2D ? :amazed I'll def give it a shot[/FONT]



+1, Cha Tae Hyun is awesome. He was hilarious in running man/family outing.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2012)

I think it's a constellation Sas, but I'm not sure.

Lovey Dovey just doesn't suit guys at all, terrible idea. CCM just wants instant success for these guys so probably thought, hey give them T-ara's song.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 17, 2012)

they added a new guy to Co-Ed, Soomi (ex-Seeya girl that was added after Nam Gyuri left & removed to add to Co-Ed) quit Co-Ed and is replaced by another new girl, whole group has been moved to CCM's sister company. Hot mess rly =/

Superstar K guy that replaced the rapist kid seems to salvage the males vocally tho, he sings a bulk of the song. The rapper is Zico's bro? if he is, I can see the resemblance cause his rapping reminds me of Zico's rap style, rly obnoxious in your face style (its not meant to be negative).

Hust, there are rumors Vic is gonna be in here for SS4 but nothing's confirmed for her ;_; Sulli & Amber are confirmed to be in Sg tho (for SS4, probably the Oops! Perf) but I rly doubt Vic is here since she's filming a drama (there are filming scenes in Sg tho but unconfirmed when)


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2012)

Aren't they adding some new girl to Tara or did I dream that?


----------



## JJ (Feb 17, 2012)

Puccakage said:


> Wow I didn't know there were so many Naruto/Kpop fans here, yay!^^
> 
> I've just pre-ordered a copy of Big Bang's new album! I can't wait!
> 
> ...





Waking Dreamer said:


> ^ Welcome to the forums!
> 
> Ive seen some gifs of MBLAQs Hello Baby but havent seen full eps yet.






You can see the most accurate subs for MBLAQ Hello Baby above

Ep 4 is here:

Dragostea Din Tei (Numa Numa)

and the raw Ep 5 came out yesterday here:

Link removed


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 17, 2012)

CCM said it was false & not happening.


----------



## Spica (Feb 17, 2012)

BAHAHA, KANGTA YOU TROLL



Saesangs will commit mass-suicide if he really does get the hair.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2012)

If only Kangta looked like that, Gyuri would be knocked off the top spot. unf.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 17, 2012)

How well do you know your SNSD...?!



I posted this in the Cute Asian Girls FC but no one could name all of them. 

Im curious if anyone here can?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2012)

From Left:

Jess, Yoona, Yuri, Tippany, Sooyoung, Seobbu, Sunny, Taeng, and Hyoence.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 17, 2012)

Front :  Jess , Yuri , Sooyoung & Sunny

Back : Yoongoddess , Fany , Seob , Taeng & Hyo

? 



> Hust, there are rumors Vic is gonna be in here for SS4 but nothing's confirmed for her ;_; Sulli & Amber are confirmed to be in Sg tho (for SS4, probably the Oops! Perf) but I rly doubt Vic is here since she's filming a drama (there are filming scenes in Sg tho but unconfirmed when)



Super Show 4?? 

She's filming a drama? hm interesting


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 17, 2012)

Super Junior's 'World' Tour, I think they're here to perform oops! or smth lol

cara:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 17, 2012)

omfg


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 18, 2012)

^ Way to go Jess!


Goddess Yoona Player



Ennoea said:


> From Left:
> 
> Jess, Yoona, Yuri, Tippany, Sooyoung, Seobbu, Sunny, Taeng, and Hyoence.





Hustler said:


> Front :  Jess , Yuri , Sooyoung & Sunny
> 
> Back : Yoongoddess , Fany , Seob , Taeng & Hyo
> 
> ?



Correct! x2


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 18, 2012)

karasia red carpet


----------



## Sasori (Feb 18, 2012)

.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 18, 2012)

Nicole blonde.
Not sure if want...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 18, 2012)

Jonghyun, Minho, Dongwoon, Kan Mi Yeon, Spica (the group not member), Lee Hyori, Sohyun, SS501 Youngsaeng & Kyujong all reported to be at karasia.

key has clearly found a new bff (Woohyun) since he attended 2nd Invasion & decided to skip this one.

where is Junhyung tbh

Gyuri's wife tweeted she wants to be at Karasia but she is at Japan so she's unable to attend

also can shawols stop trying to make everything about them, stalking karasia related searches on twitter is all about SHINEE JONGHYUN AND MINHO ATTENDING KARASIA OUR BOYS HAVE RISEN IN SEARCH RANKINGS ETC. this happened last week with 2nd Invasion bleah.

gyuri solo is a hot salsa dance into a power ballad (or whatever u can describe it as)
ham's is superstar? (i think her solo ost?)
hara's is a ballad (god save us all)
idk about nicole & jing

oh apparently they all have 2 solo stages


----------



## Chloe (Feb 18, 2012)

I am ready for Hara's solo stages 

Dongwoon and Sohyun are there, cute.

Junhyung stop being an ass and show yourself.
The couple bracelets aren't enough evidence of your love


----------



## Sasori (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol SNSD coming to UK?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 18, 2012)

^ only Tiffany, Seohyun & Yoona for a fashion show they got invited for.

Yuri's also in the US filming Fashion King


----------



## Sasori (Feb 18, 2012)

That's so cool.

Yea it's London Fashion week atm.

I wonder who invited them.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 18, 2012)

I would love to see GD come to London fashion week.

Fashionistas would just love him. 

I would love to see him get alot of attention and people wondering who the fuck this guy is, upstaging everyone else at the show.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 18, 2012)

didn't GD get invited to some Gucci party or smth a few years back 

apparently Burberry invited them.


----------



## Spica (Feb 18, 2012)

Gyuri is gonna sing Maria? 


/forever happy I'm the #1 Spica for you all


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 18, 2012)

She sang it for her musical, that lazy woman


----------



## Chloe (Feb 18, 2012)

Hyunyoung's dedication to the guitar 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwotdtpALFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Feb 18, 2012)

SloGoob said:


> Hyunyoung's dedication to the guitar
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwotdtpALFc[/YOUTUBE]



 **


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 18, 2012)

enno:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2012)

My god she looks absolutely beautiful. I swear I would have killed to be at the concert.

Te amo


----------



## Alien (Feb 18, 2012)

So several members of SNSD are but a ferry trip away from a good rape


*Spoiler*: __ 



pity it's the ugly ones


----------



## Hustler (Feb 18, 2012)

Alien said:


> So several members of SNSD are but a ferry trip away from a good rape
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2012)

They've probably been invited by one of the Korean designers.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 18, 2012)

Man wish I was back in London now.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> They've probably been invited by one of the Korean designers.



they got invited by Burberry, they wear that brand pretty often lmao.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Alien (Feb 18, 2012)

Good thing a dick doesn't have eyes


----------



## Hustler (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol

I don't know how to react to this . Yongseo level fanboying .


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 18, 2012)

Kid Leader and  Maknae seem to be having fun.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 18, 2012)

O.M.G. 


​


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 18, 2012)

LMAO Lee Joon~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 18, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Lol
> 
> I don't know how to react to this . Yongseo level fanboying .



you'll like this interview then:


> From The Star Interview:
> 
> ?First of all, she?s a sunbae, but we?re the same age so we?re also friends. In her case, she?s very kind ? really very kind ? she has a big heart, and she has a very cheerful personality?She?s a friend who sings very well. She?s the kind of vocalist that I personally really like. So when it comes to producing music, since I really like her voice, there are a lot of instances when I look for Ji Eun. That?s probably why we collaborate often. She?s a very kind friend.?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 18, 2012)

they're so cute ♥


----------



## zetzume (Feb 19, 2012)

Lee Joon~ LOL. 
<3


----------



## Hustler (Feb 19, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> you'll like this interview then:



WGM now before the fandom grows!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 19, 2012)

Where is this from?



_Ladies your drooling..._


----------



## Hustler (Feb 19, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Where is this from?
> 
> 
> 
> _Ladies your drooling..._



King of idols I believe


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 19, 2012)

omg yes~~       . now we're talking. /drool


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 19, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Where is this from?
> 
> 
> 
> _Ladies your drooling..._



Nikhun was dominated by Changsung in one of those battles. Nikhuns legs are mad skinny compared to his upper body.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 19, 2012)

that show is King of Idol if i remembered correctly!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 19, 2012)

Cool so Im watching eps of  King of Idol and i notice a thumbnail link with SNSD in gorgeous red dresses. 

It turns out to be the ep of WGM with Taeyeon in white and the other Soshi in bridegroom dresses. 

Holy crap how they grill the husband to be! While its all in good fun thats a lot of SNSD focus directed to one guy!  




Honestly, Yonghwa would have been roasted alive with that type SNSD presence! 

I might have to put this on my series to watch list...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 19, 2012)

^ MBLAQ Sesame Player

There's MBLAQ idol army as well but from what i heard, Sesame Player is the best


----------



## Chloe (Feb 19, 2012)

> From The Star Interview:
> 
> “First of all, she’s a sunbae, but we’re the same age so we’re also friends. In her case, she’s very kind — really very kind — she has a big heart, and she has a very cheerful personality…She’s a friend who sings very well. She’s the kind of vocalist that I personally really like. So when it comes to producing music, since I really like her voice, there are a lot of instances when I look for Ji Eun. That’s probably why we collaborate often. She’s a very kind friend.”
> 
> ...


OTP is so flawless it hurts.

Also fun fact about Zinger, she's got a few friends in Korea's underground hep hap scene.
One of them is the guy in my sig


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 19, 2012)

sorry but this is basically really assholish. Talented or whatever but I'm not able to like a group that does stuff like this. There's a difference between being different and out there and being totally rude.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 19, 2012)

I've been trying to find out what happened.

Oh boys. Why?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow that asian woman's racist tirade, she really needs to stop.

Miss A song, I guess late 90's Rnb pop is back in fashion. Anyway the song isn't bad but the vocals, flat as hell


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 19, 2012)

lmao enno this is why i think you're him, you guys pm have the same opinion



> asnindie
> 
> 2012-02-19 04:01 pm UTC
> I like it but who do all Miss A title songs sound like they're singing through a bottle. The vocals are dead.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 19, 2012)

Not feeling the comeback but they look good

Eno is Eno by day and asnindie by night , Batman in this bitch jkz


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

I had that opinion long before. I wouldn't say through a sound bottle but they do lack intensity and sort of a controlled, monotone feel to it. Not the best but the song is decent. Old skool pop is back it seems. Oh wait JYP does nothing but

Lol BYG carries on eating. Yes Jieun tie him down so he can't go after anyone else


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 19, 2012)

I like that the song is different from their other songs tho. Goodbye Baby sounded like a Bad Girl Good Girl rehash.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

It's better than GB. I was hoping for something like Breathe I guess or LA. Their lives will be good, and Fei looks like a Mocca foam whipped treat.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 19, 2012)

So this Block B thing was brought up because of something Khun said on twitter ?? What exactly did he say? 

Ok nvm got it 



> Nichkhun: As a Thai person I am offended by those who would speak about the Thailand floods without thinking. Also instead of coming to Thailand and acting mindlessly, please respect the country’s manners, and only act in a way that is proper.




I don't know it just seems like Block B tries too much to be funny and come across as rude and arrogant


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 19, 2012)

GYURI SOLO FOR ENNO:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah I read the translation for it . The group hasn't even won an award but already like so many troubles and controversies surrounding them  .

Then again Khun did tweet this during the Japan earthquake , sometimes I wonder if they think twice before saying things



> ?Some people think it?s weird that so many disasters are happening all around the world. The Earth is just trying to rearrange its shape. Think about the way you rearrange your bedroom. You change the settings of things,you buy some and throw some away. It?s the cycle of life.?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't like that people are making Khun's wrong as an excuse for Block B's wrong tho. It doesn't make the wrong any right, both of them are still wrong.

Khun seems like a case of dumb ignorance & trying to make a dark situation seem 'better' whereas Block B's interview vid came off as more rude & disrespectful rather than ignorant.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah it's not even on the same page but just saying idols should learn to filter what comes out of their mouth

Gyul can get it! 



> Yes Jieun tie him down so he can't go after anyone else



Now I know why you said this . Gyul x BYG still trumps though .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 19, 2012)

yeah they seriously need to learn how to filter themselves (esp the male idols, they are the biggest offenders)


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

The Kara solo's are gonna be the best thing this year, and I'm not being biased

What did Block B do exactly?

That Gyul solo, sounds like Gain solo. Latina Princess


----------



## Hustler (Feb 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> What did Block B do exactly?





> At 12:30 they?re asked whether they know about the flooding in Thailand. Zico being well read about current events answers ?Of course we know. Everyone has probably been hurt emotionally by the floods but we hope that through our financial aid your heart?s wounds will heal. The only thing we have is money?. This prompts another member to ask Zico about how much money he has and Zico answers ?7000 won ($7)?. The members seem quite amused.


**


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

Well that's pretty dumb of them but it's not like they're being intentionally insensitive. Obviously the self righteous Fans will take it upon themselves to judge them for ever.


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Feb 19, 2012)

Miss A's Comeback~
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6APfLhPyVY&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF8Fst_zonU&list=PL4A073A500E3A27D1&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10ik2oiE1jU&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHvgdQ0AATw&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cDFYK2rbvA&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

Here's the gist, the mini album was good for the most part that is if you exclude the tedious title track, thought I do admit the music video was really nice.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

New member of SM's female group.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 19, 2012)

> At 12:30 they’re asked whether they know about the flooding in Thailand. Zico being well read about current events answers “Of course we know. Everyone has probably been hurt emotionally by the floods but we hope that through our financial aid your heart’s wounds will heal. The only thing we have is money”. This prompts another member to ask Zico about how much money he has and Zico answers “7000 won ($7)”. The members seem quite amused.



Well from this, havent watched the video it seems they were talking about the floods, but then shifted to talk about the members themselves and made a jab at how hopelessly poor Zico is in a joking way.

Consider if they had made the joke without the talk of floods, it would have been harmless. It was not intended to be implied that Zico had only donated 7000 won they were just joking about their group.

Yeah, not smart to put that joke in right then and there but whatever, whats done is done.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

All I saw was them taking piss out of Zico's phrasing that all they can give is money, when he has none.


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 19, 2012)

has Gyuri been told she looks latina ish?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow Omona is getting worse by the day. The amount of immaturity there is astounding.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 19, 2012)

omona has always been cray =/

there was more than just the 7000 won but that's the one being highlighted the most. there were a lot more they did in the video that was pretty rude (one of them even showed his ass on purpose to the camera while he was laughing) but at least they apologized for it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2012)

Block B really do behave like they're ten. I wonder if they think anyone above 14 is impressed by it.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2012)

Mid left is that Jisook?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks more like Narsha?

Actually I cant tell who's in the top left & center & middle right


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Looks more like Narsha?
> 
> Actually I cant tell who's in the top left & center & middle right



Nah don't think it's Narsha lol

Top left is Hyori , center is Woori and mid right is Kang Minkyung


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)

full jing solo ;_;


----------



## Chloe (Feb 20, 2012)

Mid left isn't Jisook.



Also in the Block B uncut video (I think Kyung is the one who says it)


			
				A Korean Speaking BBC said:
			
		

> “he said that 200$ leaves his bank account every month to little kids in africa and that once he gets famous he’ll donate more i think around 12 min”


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)

Big Bang filming Running Man!!


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 20, 2012)

sweet!!!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

BB on RM. Yes Dumb and Dumber and Choom TOP.

Kara solos. Oh yeah


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

AKP comments lol. These people need to get out more.



> That's great then. But don't ever make hip hop name become bad.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

A few self righteous Kpop stan need to be careful, when their oppa gets embroiled in a controversy then it'll be interesting to see how they react. Also Hottest need to come down from their high horse, Khun's twitter was insensitive as fuck and let's not go in to the crap Junho spews.

Now Dongho from Ukiss is involved tweeting that Block B is worth 7000 won. Good one.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)

god damn male idols are so dumb.

i'm glad female idols generally think and filter themselves before saying stuff.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

I fear for a female Idol if she said something unsavoury. The Wolves would descend.

Also seems like either Zico or Block B are going on Hiatus. Probably for the best I guess.

RA have Sunny Hill Stopped promoting?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)

Not sure about that, they skipped Mubank & Inki but went for M!CD & Mucore. Assuming they are gonna wrap up promos soon though because it's close to two months now.

oh, Run has been confirmed for the follow up for MBLAQ (promos start in March?).


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

What about rumours of a new album?


----------



## Chloe (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm just glad the only BBCs I've become friends with were the rational ones who admitted Block B fucked up, needed to apologise and didn't want to start shit.
It started with the KBBCs anyway.

Also I really hate the fanclub name :\


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)

no idea about that. apparently they always record a hell lot in advance tho bc It's War has been worked on for over a year.

5 member break it ;o;


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

DSP need to release Gyuri's solo already. I can only watch that clip so many times.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 20, 2012)

So I'm meeting my friend's ex on Thurs night.  He just broke up with her last week but she wants to meet cuz I'm leaving Korea in a couple weeks.  We weren't really that close but....she told me to bring a friend or something and well my only real friend here is my buddy that dumped her Should I just bring a random Korean friend or something?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

Why does she want a friend there? Double blind date or something?


----------



## Garudo (Feb 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Pm-dPmHdbzc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]YUxgnpomRJ0[/YOUTUBE]

Why aren't these guys popular in Korea yet??? Amazing pek


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2012)

Holy shit so much BB news lol . I hope they deliver and fuck yes Running man!



SloGoob said:


> Mid left isn't Jisook.


Hm she's very pretty in an alienish way , like Hara


koguryo said:


> So I'm meeting my friend's ex on Thurs night.  He just broke up with her last week but she wants to meet cuz I'm leaving Korea in a couple weeks.  We weren't really that close but....she told me to bring a friend or something and well my only real friend here is my buddy that dumped her Should I just bring a random Korean friend or something?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)

gyul solo stage clear fancam & ham (superstar)


----------



## Sasori (Feb 20, 2012)

kog if i was still in Korea I'd come.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

Those Solos


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

> MC Lee Kyung Kyu then asked, “Marijuana is different from cigarettes, is it not? Why were you unable to tell the difference?”, to which G-Dragon responded, “I was intoxicated from the alcohol, and I just figured it was a really strong cigarette. I never smelled [marijuana] before, so I couldn’t tell the difference. It looked like the cigarettes that I smoke.”
> 
> When asked, “You’re not lying, are you?”, G-Dragon answered, “No, I’m not. It wouldn’t be possible for my lies to be believable, and if I was lying, I would never have been able to face the public.”



I'm not sure if I believe him but I mean it's only some pot, not like he smoke some woman's arm.

Also they're unveiling BB's MV tomorrow. I'm honestly really excited, I hope the mini is good and BB can put the last year behind them.

Also lol at the people in the Daesung post on AKP saying how nasty people are to wish death on him, orly go check the Block B posts. I remember people claiming they should get a 7000 won coffin and stuff. People in glass houses.

And lastly my Latina lovebug Gyuri is finally getting surgery, she postponed it so she could sing in the musical and the concert but I really hope she can tell DSPoor to fuck off now. But she has improved alot because of her musical so that's good. 

Also Hara, you can't sing but that solo was well done.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2012)

Seriously dat Hara solo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)

i'm glad for all the dancing for her 2nd solo stage bc her actual solo song is supposed to be a ballad, not sure if want.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

I have no idea what they're thinking. They should have done something like Hyuna, Hara really can't sing to save her life.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2012)

And I used to ship nothing , K-pop has turned me into a softie


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

Hust you ship anything


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)

it's a cute couple, she's known him for around/over 6 years now, I'd be surprised if she didn't cry a lot.

plus she always seemed closer to him than the other girls lmao


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Hust you ship anything



I ship anything except my girl biases 

What is she like the B.A.P ganger?? BYG / Zelo and now Him Chan? stick to one Eno , she's not Gyuri to be passed around like that.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

Zelo and Hyosungs kids would have a problem recognising Mum from Dad so he's out. BYG and Jieun are lovers so Hyosung and Himchan welcome to Shipping land


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)

I actually think Himchan is the one she's closest to out of all BAP guys.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> BYG and Gyuri are lovers so Hyosung and Himchan welcome to Shipping land



Fixed for accuracy 

Hyosung could pass for Himchan's aunt tbh 

RA : They just mc'd together that's why


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

Ofcourse she's closest to him since they're lovers.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2012)

They probably have a lovely brother sister relationship and you damn pairing obsessed fanatics are ruining it for them


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

She looks so happy, like a Young Bride.



> They probably have a lovely brother sister relationship and you damn pairing obsessed fanatics are ruining it for them



If Brothers and Sisters throw sex daggers at each other then yes:ho


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2012)

He doesn't deserve a piece of it tbh . I want him to earn few lines n their next song then he can earn Hyosung .



Dang i'm harsh


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)

dying at this.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

But he's so charismatic with his crazed I'm going to kill myself face during his parts in the song.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2012)

So apparently racist songwriter chick was admitted to a hospital cause she was in a manic stage it seems.  She has paranoid schizophrenia.

Now I feel bad, I couldn't stop laughing to myself because I was thinking of John Lennon singing Imagine but replacing key words with "black people" or "^ (use bro)"

also WUT UP KTHREAD, i've neglected you so lately.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

That girl needed help so not surprised.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyI1R4vE8xg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
I don't know what they're saying but they're clearly discussing what they will name their first born.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> But he's so charismatic with his crazed I'm going to kill myself face during his parts in the song.



If diggi diggi dap is your definition of a charismatic emo

Yup and they're gona name their first born child "Diggi diggi dap" since that's all he can say anyway


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

Hyosung loves this face in bed.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2012)

I dunno i'm somewhat appreciating her taste for preferring ^ over ..


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> So apparently racist songwriter chick was admitted to a hospital cause she was in a manic stage it seems.  She has paranoid schizophrenia.
> 
> Now I feel bad, I couldn't stop laughing to myself because I was thinking of John Lennon singing Imagine but replacing key words with "black people" or "^ (use bro)"
> 
> also WUT UP KTHREAD, i've neglected you so lately.



 It just seems so fake to me 

Read about the Block B incident?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

Gyul can't help people admire her Latina sexualmente atractivo. She's only in love with her fans though


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, i saw you guys posted about Zico shaving his head

it reminds you how young most of these idols are, thinking things like that actually sway people

in the end it's just best to apologize as soon as possible


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)

i saw you lurking a few times cara, did you see the bunch of seohyun gifs


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

> It just seems so fake to me



It sounds like those married Senators who get caught with prostitutes and then go to rehab because they were possessed by Lindsay Lohan or something.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> i saw you lurking a few times cara, did you see the bunch of seohyun gifs



no but please speak more of this omg


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Gyul can't help people admire her Latina sexualmente atractivo. She's only in love with her fans though



Her fans have good taste , too bad her taste is trash tier



Ennoea said:


> It sounds like those married Senators who get caught with prostitutes and then go to rehab because they were possessed by Lindsay Lohan or something.



Pretty much like how Gyul is going to the hospital to hide her love child with BYG right?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't think he's trash tier. He's probably nice to her, idk. The only guy I've ever seen her being interested in is that dude from Kara's Bakery.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


>



bringing this up 4 kara


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2012)

I dunno I have heard so much about Gyul and Eunhyuk

When Cara and RA call idols young I realise how young some idols are


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Spica (Feb 20, 2012)

guise I might go to SK this summer. 

And Thailand, Hong-Kong and Taiwan. Just need to get a summer job.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2012)

WHY DO I EVER LEAVE THIS THREAD

and oh god the jessica leg


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

> I dunno I have heard so much about Gyul and Eunhyuk



Nananananananana Go to hell Hust.

Jess leg was hilarious


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)

damn that's a lot of countries. hope you get to go & enjoy.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

He probably saw Hyosung backstage.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's a fun fact 

Gyul really likes Jang Woohyuk from H.O.T in fact she still has his towel/shirt whatever from his concert .

Guess who else looks like Woohyuk?  

/mission accomplished


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> He probably saw Hyosung backstage.



now we just wait until secret and BAP promote at the same time

gifs like that one of leeteuk will be everywhere


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)

it's never gonna happen. maybe unit activities


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

I wonder what else he feeds her:ho



> Guess who else looks like Woohyuk?



Eunjung.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2012)

Eno : You're dragging this fight everywhere just to win this . Just because you only have one bias doesn't mean the same for everyone else 

TS is not silly enough to promote them at the same time. Seriously Daehyun is in his own world , Hyosung has that effect on you .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

Mom how do I make a sandwhich?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)

the wild romance writers pretty much made her character good at everything she's bad at


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2012)

Wasn't she one of the better dancers pre-debut? 



Ennoea said:


> Eunjung



You saying Eunjung looks like a sloth?


----------



## Spica (Feb 20, 2012)

SHUSH HUST

Gyul can only solo the bias throne


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2012)

wow that's all from the same show? 

I guess the one thing she's good at is acting 

Also, i'm watching all the Glee episodes i haven't watched over the past few weeks 

i really want to flip a table because they're so terrible


----------



## Spica (Feb 20, 2012)

NudeShroom, how can you watch that show?

Other than Santana and Blaine everyone are so cringeworthy I just want to toss my TV on them, especially Rachel and Kurt.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 20, 2012)

NOT EVEN THE SAME MOVE


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)

apparently it gets better but idk I stopped at the ep where they did we found love in a swimming pool (and have no desire to continue).

 hust she was this rly athletic girl who played soccer & stuff too. now she just sleeps.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 20, 2012)

And I'm glad someone agrees with me that Hyoyeon is a beast


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah I was surprised when I read about how dedicated Sica was pre-debut lol

Sas : I think most people agree that she's probably the least good looking in Soshi .

Seriously this bitch was on some good shit , I should recommend it to my pothead friends


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)

I doubt any sane person would write that really that's why I'm not doubting that 'paranoid schizophrenic' answer her family posted.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 20, 2012)

For the sake of the world I'd hit it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)

soshi in london


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2012)

Spica said:


> NudeShroom, how can you watch that show?
> 
> Other than Santana and Blaine everyone are so cringeworthy I just want to toss my TV on them, especially Rachel and Kurt.



I've pretty much been watching for Santana for a while now.  If Naya Rivera was gay in reality then there might be someone who could contend for Seohyun's #1 spot on my list. 

The problem is when it gets that whole good feeling back it throws you for a loop where it's like GEE THIS IS FUCKING RIDICULOUS and it's almost as if it can't take itself serious anymore, or rather it's taking itself serious in a way I don't understand at all. >_>


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2012)

I saw that edit Sas 

I don't wana give her the benefit of the doubt because she just seems like a complete racist than a Schizophrenic

Even though I don't know what it feels like to be a Schizo


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh jesus that chick is hilarious

But yeah i'm pretty sure it's the truth too.  People think shit like that all the time, but they don't say it, usually because they're reminded that generalizations like that are fucking ridiculous.  

Hope she gets the help she needs


----------



## Spica (Feb 20, 2012)

Racist asian chick should've lived in the 40s and gotten honorary white status from Hitler. 


Gyul's solo needs to be released urgh. 



NudeShroom said:


> I've pretty much been watching for Santana for a while now.  If Naya Rivera was gay in reality then there might be someone who could contend for Seohyun's #1 spot on my list.
> 
> The problem is when it gets that whole good feeling back it throws you for a loop where it's like GEE THIS IS FUCKING RIDICULOUS and it's almost as if it can't take itself serious anymore, or rather it's taking itself serious in a way I don't understand at all. >_>



So she's #2?  

Kurt just fudges everything up for me. I know plenty of gay people who cringe by the sight and sound of him.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2012)

Spica said:


> So she's #2?
> 
> Kurt just fudges everything up for me. I know plenty of gay people who cringe by the sight and sound of him.



Her black and Latina mix is just irresistible, but despite her acting that girl is definitely straight. 


edit: I cringe at Kurt too lol.  He's a cool guy IRL from what i've seen of him, but god the show is seriously obnoxious when it comes to him and Blaine.

Well shit, never thought I'd have to take out Fany.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)

you have to deal with sunny too


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

Tvlinks.

Yoona and Seobb look so beautiful. Gorgeous as hell. 




> But yeah i'm pretty sure it's the truth too. People think shit like that all the time, but they don't say it, usually because they're reminded that generalizations like that are fucking ridiculous.



One of my friends Ex recently started dating a White guy and his tirade was pretty much the same. I was really disgusted by him.


----------



## Naked (Feb 20, 2012)

The Fu Xinbo & Hyomin We Got Married episode was finally subbed in case you didn't notice.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2012)

I watched some of it, too awkward man. They can't even communicate at all.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 20, 2012)

All they guys on another forum are loving Tiffany's new hairstyle. 



They say her bangs was like a 50% limiter on her beauty.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2012)

she does look pretty there

offtopic: still watching glee

just... i just...  (╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Chloe (Feb 20, 2012)

I never realised T-ara were so high up.
Rainbow are nugu level 

"2012 Girl Group Ranking Sequence"


----------



## Spica (Feb 20, 2012)

^is there a bigger version of it somewhere?

And after all the Latina talks, I think WG's Yubin is damn Latina lately, especially after her tan and hair-dye.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 20, 2012)

It's the only version I found 

I can tell you the order they're in if you can't read it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2012)

maria fancam spica wanted


----------



## Hustler (Feb 21, 2012)

SloGoob said:


> I never realised T-ara were so high up.
> Rainbow are nugu level
> 
> "2012 Girl Group Ranking Sequence"



Bigger version


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 21, 2012)

based on 2011? miss A & BEG should have positions switched with Secret & Sistar tbh.

and A Pink & Dalshabet should be on the same level, then yeah it's pretty accurate.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 21, 2012)

A-pink had a golden year for their first year tbh . They got so many rookie awards and won once at a music show .

I'd personally place them with AS if it wasn't for their rookie status lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 21, 2012)

nah, I don't think they truly had a golden year (2ne1, Miss A, C.N.BLUE come to mind) for their first year. They performed the best out of 2011 Rookies but compared to previous years, rookie groups achieved much more than they did in their first. Dalshabet performed on the same level as they did chart wise & promotion wise, just that Dalshabet always had comebacks when big acts were promoting while A Pink snagged a lucky win cause IU boycotts M!CD & Troublemaker maxed their wins out.

Both groups have yet to truly have a 'hit' or 'popular dance' but managed to get their names known out there. Compared to AS/Rainbow who expanded decently into Japan (& for AS, Orange Caramel had a hit with Bangkok City) & Girl's Day who had a hit (Twinkle Twinkle).


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 21, 2012)

Is the ranking based on a popularity poll or is it like sales etc.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 21, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> nah, I don't think they truly had a golden year (2ne1, Miss A, C.N.BLUE come to mind) for their first year. They performed the best out of 2011 Rookies but compared to previous years, rookie groups achieved much more than they did in their first. Dalshabet performed on the same level as they did chart wise & promotion wise, just that Dalshabet always had comebacks when big acts were promoting while A Pink snagged a lucky win cause IU boycotts M!CD & Troublemaker maxed their wins out.
> 
> Both groups have yet to truly have a 'hit' or 'popular dance' but managed to get their names known out there. Compared to AS/Rainbow who expanded decently into Japan (& for AS, Orange Caramel had a hit with Bangkok City) & Girl's Day who had a hit (Twinkle Twinkle).



I was just talking about 2011 where there were barely any notable rookies . The year was just a drought but A-pink held on well .

I know nothing about Dal Shabet except one member is called Subin .

I didn't really feel any of AS comebacks . Shanghai romance > Bangkok city lol.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 21, 2012)

well, that's all up to personal opinion though not their actual relevancy/sales lmao. I personally can only name like... 5 girls out of the 13 in A Pink & Dalshabet combined.

I hope A Pink ditches the 'season' concept of their minis tho.



love it


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

Bangkok City is much better than that mess called Shanghai Romance.

A Pink have done better than Dal Shabet interms of fanbase but DalShabet did do decently with their Diva song hovering around the charts for a long time.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm still shocked T-ala are so high up. I knew they do well digitally, but I didn't realise it was that well.

I'm also surprised f(x) is higher up than miss A and Secret in all honesty.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

T-ara probably the highest selling female idol group digitally. They're top tier but I expect them to disband with in the next two years.

Blue is really good, not what I expected but hope for. Who ver should I buy though?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 21, 2012)

Roly Poly was the biggest song of 2011, I'm not surprised (plus Lovey Dovey is what, still in the top 10 on digital charts after two months?)

I'm surprised by the lack of cute songs released this period, usually the cutesy song released by a moderately or highly popular girl group in Jan ends up one of the biggest hits of the year (Gee, Oh!, Shy Boy). idk if Lovey Dovey counts tho but it isn't rly a cute song.

CCM is a shady company, we all know this won't be for the long run. what happened to Seeya (and now Co-Ed) is probably a foretelling of what to come.

I really love BLUE, this is really the Big Bang that I loved & probably the most evenly distributed line division between members in a title song. so much daesung, i'm glad by this.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

Lovey Dovey is doing really well for being such a mediocre song.

Twinkle Twinkle was released early aswell and was charting till June or something.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 21, 2012)

so... that comeback rumors list going around on tumblr, I'm finding a lot of it hard to believe tbh 



why would A Pink wait till September to comeback esp coming off that M!CD win. there's no way a relatively new group would halt promos for so long.

and no don't lie to me about Boyfriend coming back in August they promote non-stop


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

Random list. I could make up something like that.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 21, 2012)

Based on rumours I've heard I can immediately say the Rainbow one is wrong.


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Feb 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hGl4ZybiWU&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
1:24 QUEENE1, well Park Bom, featured on M-flo soon to be released album. 

Immaculate


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

Bom is on a M-Flo song? That's pretty good.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

So DSP hired some Pro NK activist for Kara. Wow Pledis, DSP trumped you in failure.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 21, 2012)

ugh DSPoor. And now the girls are getting called unpopular, etc. for not managing to sell out their concert. The venue was extremely huge, DSP only announced the concert like a month before the concert dates (not good esp for intl fans who have to plan out flights, make arrangements, etc.) & basically did close to ZERO promotion about the concert. no promotional teasers, no official fangoods? (saw none posted on tumblr or anything, a lot of the lightsticks were fanmade, same for other goods) or anything. bleah.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

> And now the girls are getting called unpopular, etc. for not managing to sell out their concert.



People do realise it's hard for Girl Groups to sell out concerts right? Esp with Kara who don't have a huge dedicated Korean fanbase like Soshi, and it's not like the average person will go to a Kara concert for their music.

They did well for a group. People are gonna hate anyway so I don't really care.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 21, 2012)

lmao nope, omona & arama all up the kara bashing train and add to the fact DSP sucks at marketing compared to the bigger companies (and you rly wonder why bc they've been in the game for over 10 years now)


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

> lmao nope, omona & arama all up the kara bashing train and add to the fact DSP sucks at marketing compared to the bigger companies (and you rly wonder why bc they've been in the game for over 10 years now)



Arama bash anything that is Korean and Omona is full of trolls and morons.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 21, 2012)

Blarg really loving Blue!

These girls are so much better off with another small time company and they'd be looked after better than DSP .

Daesung you flawless human being , he slayed this!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

Why do people hate Taeyang so much? So what if his hairstyle is the same.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw-kA8bjG8o[/YOUTUBE]
Who releases a MV with BB? Anyway decent song.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 21, 2012)

Lol I agree , if he feels that it suits him the best then let him be .

People just love to complain about small things


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 21, 2012)

I wish they gave one of Taeyang's lines to Seungri tho.

but other than that, at least you know, he sort of changed his hair and it isn't that ugly tip fashion.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 21, 2012)

Melon crashed 

Really happy for them and hope the rest of the album is just as good

And is it true Ailee stopped Miss A from getting AK?? the girl has a wonderful future


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

Melon crashing is pretty lulzy.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 21, 2012)

That song was pretty lacklustre.

MV was just as hollow.


----------



## Alien (Feb 21, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Why do people hate Taeyang so much? So what if his hairstyle is the same.



Why did you have to ask


----------



## Sasori (Feb 21, 2012)

Irony is that Taeyang is super popular outside of Korea.

Probably cos his image is the most "Western".


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh yeah I forgot, one certain ho loves Taeyang. Probably explains why guys hate him then


----------



## Alien (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope India nukes your Paki ass


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't live in Pakistan so they'd only kill innocent people Alien:33

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJKICpNUfMc[/YOUTUBE]
Jamming to this. 3 decent songs in one day. Oh Kpop you surprise me.


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 21, 2012)

Blue is really good! Really smooth


----------



## Spica (Feb 21, 2012)

Organizing my pics on iPhoto and the face recognition feature asked if Gyuri was me.  Me happy.



Atm I'm looking for housing for the next term. England you so cheap. I feel so adult now.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 21, 2012)

i got my Peas! for Tae


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 22, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Melon crashed
> 
> Really happy for them and hope the rest of the album is just as good
> 
> And is it true Ailee stopped Miss A from getting AK?? the girl has a wonderful future



nopeee. i think she may have topped the realtime charts for an hour or two but miss A got an allkill. BB will probs overtake them today tho. She is doing really well tho, I hope she has a successful career.

 measures all the digital charts & shows the graph trends for the top 7 songs of the current realtime hour, it's pretty cool.

b1a4 full album soon (they were filming an mv recently?).


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

Ailee will probably stick around the charts for a while, Miss A however aren't easy to beat, JYP has the High School kids pretty much wrapped up.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 22, 2012)

Spica said:


> Atm I'm looking for housing for the next term. England you so cheap. I feel so adult now.


wat

Hate to break it to you but you are not in England then.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 22, 2012)

Beast's performance at the Gaon is so bad. The lapel mics must have been fucking up because you could barely hear Kikwang and Hyunseung 
Also I'm really sick of fiction. Thank fuck they performed On Rainy Days too.

HOSHIT Seungri's performing VVIP. My fucking jam omg.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 22, 2012)

SloGoob said:


> Beast's performance at the Gaon is so bad. The lapel mics must have been fucking up because you could barely hear Kikwang and Hyunseung
> Also I'm really sick of fiction. Thank fuck they performed On Rainy Days too.
> 
> HOSHIT Seungri's performing VVIP. My fucking jam omg.



Link              ?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

Spica you live in London don't you? It's not cheap at all.



> HOSHIT Seungri's performing VVIP. My fucking jam omg



Where?


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 22, 2012)

Don't be hatin, she just rich.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply

One of the members of Brand New Stardom's upcoming girl group Evol who are supposed to be the "female Block B".


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't think he's performing tho?? Big Bang weren't there to accept their award.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 22, 2012)

He was on, or the streamer played it for no reason.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 22, 2012)

the streamer played an old perf, that was probably during the commercial break (korea and their 20 min commercial breaks)


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

Streamers tend to play random stuff in between.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 22, 2012)

Dongwoon's dad is fucking hilarious 



> *MC:* So... the father who lives the farthest is..?
> *Doojoon:* My father. From Ilsan.
> *Dongwoon's father: *Actually we're from further.
> *MC:* Oh, where did you come from?
> *Dongwoon's father:* We're from the Middle East.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 22, 2012)

love sone streamers, they always hate Suju, they keep adjusting the volume up and down when suju says something 

but ofc leeteuk is a douche who just has to mention them charting on the oricon & billboard charts. lame.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 22, 2012)

I actually like Superman tho 

tbh I turned down the stream when Suju were getting their award to listen to better things


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 22, 2012)

is this like t-ara's 10th mv this year?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

My favourite T-ara song:33



> but ofc leeteuk is a douche who just has to mention them charting on the oricon & billboard charts. lame.



He reeks of desperation.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 22, 2012)

So B.A.P fans are called Babies?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 22, 2012)

^ yeah it's not that bad tho  there's worst out there.

I can't believe people actually wanted the fandom name to be called Bunnies tho


----------



## Chloe (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't want that name


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

F.A.P was a perfect name


----------



## Hustler (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeh it's definitely not the worst but it seems silly comparing it to their macho concept 

F.A.P would have been good


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 22, 2012)

Secret Color of Love B-Side

so... why was So Much for Goodbye the A-Side again because this is MILES better than that (apparently they wanted to switch to this for the A-Side but they already filmed the So Much for Goodbye MV D: )


----------



## Sasori (Feb 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNbKVnzS9t4[/YOUTUBE]

JYP's face at 1:20.

ULTIMATE PEDO RAPE FACE

Me and my friends can't stop laughing how he's essentially baited jailbait into the back of his van


----------



## Alien (Feb 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I don't live in Pakistan so they'd only kill innocent people Alien:33
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJKICpNUfMc[/YOUTUBE]
> Jamming to this. 3 decent songs in one day. Oh Kpop you surprise me.



Good enough for me :33





soz


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

JYP is the most creepiest guy ever. Someone post the pic of the see through pants.


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 22, 2012)

anyone want grasshopper cd rips?
or time is up?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2012)

shoulda went for "BAP Me Off"

and I'm actually happy for Geojitmal too.  great song, i would have gotten into T-ara earlier if their stage costumes didn't make me think they were some lolita fetish group back then


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

Don't lie Cara, you know Bobeep had you stopping in the street and stroking cats going "It's okay baby, mama's here".


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2012)

I did that even before T-ara.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

Is anyone here looking forward to EXO?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2012)

I sorta forgot them the day after they released their MV.  

BAP kinda out shined them, and even then I sorta moved on to Block B and Miryo's releases, lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

They seem like 2 years too late to interest me. Also BAP with their dance skills have this year wrapped up.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm not as hooked on BAP as everyone else is, but Zelo is, like wouter said, a wunderkid.  

Just need him to gain 10 pounds and get a slightly deeper voice.

Also, watching Glee, RA you heard right, the episodes get better, or at least not insanely painful like 5-10 were.  the MJ episode was alright (the performances were good) and I really liked the Spanish Teacher, which was the episode that had Ricky Martin in it

watching Heart now (valentines episode) and so far i like it.  but for obvious reasons if you watch it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 22, 2012)

I heard spoilers of the latest one and I'm just wtf rn & dk if I should still pick it up or not


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2012)

um i would say just watch michael forward

the rest aren't even worth dealing with

though then again i think you said you watched up to yes no xD


----------



## Hustler (Feb 22, 2012)

Can't wait for GOT

B.A.P is an awesome group , TS delivered . Looking forward to Woolim and YG girls , not giving a single fuck about Exo .

Big bang hit the melon roof 15 times already , holy shit!


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2012)

Game o Thrones?

and oh yeah i forgot YG were going to debut a "snsd-like" group


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 23, 2012)

Hehe...


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Chloe (Feb 23, 2012)

> *MBLAQ's Seungho proposes to KARA's Park Gyuri*
> 
> MBLAQ’s Seung Ho recently proposed to KARA’s Park Gyuri.
> 
> ...


Any words Eno?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 23, 2012)

damn.

why does John Park have a solo career bc god damn he sings worst than half the idols.

(and that song is currently in the top 3 on the online charts behind Blue & fighting for #2 with touch).


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)

> Any words Eno?



Seungho really must not like to live. Filling up my watergun with hot chilli sauce right now.

I like John Park's song. Don't know about his singing but he's not that bad.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 23, 2012)

I couldn't get through his m!cd stage tonight

maybe its an off night, hopefully its better the next few comeback stages.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)

I haven't heard him sing in a while, from what I remember he had a nice tone but a mediocre singer live.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzrgpC7wFfg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
BYG's seduction


----------



## Chloe (Feb 23, 2012)

Yong Guk 

B.A.P are such speds. It's hard not to like them.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 23, 2012)

Daehyun really loves his mask . Yong Guk killed it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 23, 2012)

I think it's to hide his acne scars actually lol. and give more persona to his loner 'character'.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol Loner Character.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 23, 2012)

ppl have been curious about da mysterious disappearance of onew from all shinee activities.



he is busy playing plants vs zombies yall.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 23, 2012)

He has acne scars? hm 

 At least he's not playing Temple run , my friends bore me to death with that game

Does Ji Eun look stunning or does she look stunning?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 23, 2012)

he's caked in a lot of makeup but his acne scars are pretty obvious here:




jieun is always stunning ;o; even without makeup


----------



## Alien (Feb 23, 2012)

Has she lost a bit of weight ? I remember her thighs being thicker.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 23, 2012)

I think they've all been losing a bit of weight because they're busy preparing for their Zepp Tour in Japan.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)

Pocahontas Princess:33

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA4RnrSQF0w[/YOUTUBE]


> Petitions have been going around insisting on Block B’s retirement and blocking their appearances from broadcasts, and have gained 10,000 signatures so far.



Anyone want to sign a Petition?

Hottest, Sincerely from Ennoea, go fuck yourselves.

Signed.


----------



## Alien (Feb 23, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> I think they've all been losing a bit of weight because they're busy preparing for their Zepp Tour in Japan.



Hope their company takes good care of them then. I remember one of the SNSD girls looking like a bloody skeleton a while back while they were doing Japan stuff


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Pocahontas Princess:33
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA4RnrSQF0w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Nope. 


Ji Eun


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 23, 2012)

I think Yuri was the one who decided to go on that diet under her personal trainer or smth.

tbh idt their company is that great with taking care of Secret, they've barely gotten a break since they started Madonna promotions & still haven't gotten their cell phones back B( they are a great company musically, but I'm not sure whether they treat their artists well enough (both Secret & BAP lived in basements before their debut, Secret only moved out like 6 months after debut).

but at least they get a dorm and stuff i guess. i think ukiss are worse off because they don't even have a dorm & have to find their own housing (or live with parents) & I doubt they are paid much to cover it.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 23, 2012)

B.A.P live in a basement too? damn! 

What's the point of getting a new awesome building if the artists are living in a basement?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)

> Nope.



Why not

That makes me think, what are BAP using for curtains? Foil or clingfilm?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 23, 2012)

nah, they moved out right before debut but they used to live in it during their trainee days.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)

They've sold 10,000 copies already so hopefully not that basement. We all know Zelo lives with Secret anyway.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> They've sold 10,000 copies already so hopefully not that basement. We all know Zelo lives with Secret anyway.



I didn't know Secret was doing "Hello baby"


----------



## Alien (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh wow, always though Secret were under one of the bigger labels but TS is small as hell from the looks of it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)

TSent are a small label, everyone is surprised by how good they are at finding talent.


----------



## Alien (Feb 23, 2012)

Every time Hot Summer comes up on my kpop playlist the mental image of them doing that weird thing with their legs pops up in my mind and i have to turn it off


----------



## Hustler (Feb 23, 2012)

I really despise the last F(x) comeback , didn't like any songs.

DSP has the poorest looking building hands down though , if they still have this


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 23, 2012)

always surprised to see the smaller companies make their groups become big but I think it's cool to see that. These trainees took a risk with the smaller companies.

their rise to the top is always really amazing ;; Secret & Infinite were the only groups I cried for when they finally won.

Big 3 companies seem to have it all smooth from the start (well except SM, Soshi had to overcome so much like Black Ocean & it took f(x) forever to win).

the f(x) album is such a mixed bag. there's some really good stuff like Dangerous & Beautiful Goodbye & some rather cute stuff like Sweet Witches & Gangsta Boy but after those tracks the whole album falls flat.

not to mention the rather meh title songs D: couldn't even get f(x) an original, Hot Summer has been remade by other artists before (including asian ones)

^ damn dspoor. even photoshopping a rainbow into your own company building to make it look nicer.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)

DSP building is actually quite nice, that's the front wall. Inside it's like an old Korean house like those you see in Dramas. It's a pretty nice house. 

I wouldn't feel sorry for SM, the reason F(x) didn't do so well was because they didn't promote them properly. Look at the amount of money put in EXO for instance.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Feb 23, 2012)

Another recommendations for kinda electronic/techno KPOP songs like Party Rock by Miryo??


----------



## Spica (Feb 23, 2012)

TS is getting loads of good attention lately. They don't seem to overwork their talents like DSPoor and CCM. 



Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Another recommendations for kinda electronic/techno KPOP songs like Party Rock by Miryo??



Abracadabra (BEG)
Moody Night (BEG)
TRICK (SNSD)
Super B (Wonder Girls)
Tic Tic Toc (T-ara)
I'm Really Hurt (T-ara)

And if you really, _really_ want electronic...

Bopbeepbop (T-ara) 



Looking through my iTunes, I realise I don't listen to male vocalists. Except BAP that's #3 on my playcount list after Me, in and TRICK lol


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Naked (Feb 23, 2012)

Do you guys think Tablo'll be on that episode?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)

Let's hope so.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmD04v8vUhc[/YOUTUBE]
Loved it. Fei


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 23, 2012)

^
As I thought.
They didn't add the rapping to the promos


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2012)

For RA:



Man he has long ass legs.

Also Yonghwa is being considered for some Drama with Kim SunAh that'll go up against Yoona and JGS Love Rain. I hope he does it, I bet it'll be big since Kim SunAh is an A lister.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP19SGTRlnc&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Katzuki (Feb 24, 2012)

just how tall is that guy o.o


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 24, 2012)

;o; can't wait


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 24, 2012)

Jessica Photoshoot:

[YOUTUBE]AkNgaYK3lvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Feb 24, 2012)

So if Jay Park does release and English album or whatever, do you think he would include some youtube artists? e.g. Dumbfounded, Andrew Garcia, etc.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 24, 2012)

The Rainbow teasers
I'm just spending all my money on Rainbow.
Also Noeul is just so damn pale 

Here's the full audio if anyone wants a listen.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dI83Hq7tHUA[/YOUTUBE]

More HD teaser with some people talking.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8FVSjxcHd8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2012)

Yonghwa can't act for shit RA

Yeah he probably needs to play someone who doesn't look constipated all the time.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 24, 2012)

So Jay Park won, I expect Miss A to win next week

Jay got some flowers from one of the girls from Chocolat, one of the mixed ones.  She probably wants his dick


----------



## Chloe (Feb 24, 2012)

It was Tia I think.
Pretty sure she's 14 or 15.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 24, 2012)

he featured the rap in their performance too. I think two of the chocolat girls are legal tho (I think Julianne or the Korean chick)

lmao yeah but tbh his roles r really bland anyway. i couldn't finish Heartstrings, it was just sooo bad.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 24, 2012)

Well I did not know two of those girls were born in 97  To think that GP Basic girl is only one year younger.....Doesn't change the fact she probably wants Jay's dick  He'll just have to wait a bit.

I ship Jay ParkxJiyoon


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Feb 24, 2012)

The album sounds so versatile . Love dust doesn't seem like my cup of tea but looking forward to this though

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tleEhT7HGtA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2012)

Imo Love Dust sounded abit dull but yeah Bad Boy sounds pretty good. When is the Mini out anyway?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 24, 2012)

29th 

Wtf SBS/MBC/KBS to ban Block B?? Wow are people serious? I couldn't give a rats ass about the group but their maximum age is like 21 . They made a mistake and who hasn't tbh?? People need to stop over reacting and hottest need to shut the fuck up and look at their own oppas .

Suzy's hair is strange but i'm digging it , I dunno why . She pulls it off well.


----------



## Spica (Feb 24, 2012)

I want Suzy to become a pro-cosplayer. She's got the kawaii looks for it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2012)

> Wtf SBS/MBC/KBS to ban Block B?? Wow are people serious? I couldn't give a rats ass about the group but their maximum age is like 21 . They made a mistake and who hasn't tbh?? People need to stop over reacting and hottest need to shut the fuck up and look at their own oppas .



I can't believe they're going ahead with because of a couple of Netizen complaints. Runing Korea's image, ha you must be kidding me. I honestly don't care for Block B either but the amount of hypcracy coming from people, esp Hottest is just facepalm worthy. What a joke of a fandom Hottest and the rest of the Anti's are. All I'm gonna say is Karma is a bitch. The stuff after Black Ocean was a good example of this.


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 24, 2012)

Wasnt you with the whole petition? 

Agree with pustler.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 24, 2012)

I love eyes.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 24, 2012)

Ive heard a lot people dont like Tiffany's new hairstyle mainly due to the colour but what if she had kept the hair brunette?


----------



## Alien (Feb 24, 2012)

sharp knees


----------



## Hustler (Feb 24, 2012)

It's creepy how Yoona seems to have thicker legs and her hair looks better this way


----------



## Spica (Feb 24, 2012)

Tiffany is great with black hair. My fave was her rocker girl ponytail. 

Brown is bleh on her.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2012)

> Wasnt you with the whole petition?



Wait when?:/


----------



## Hustler (Feb 24, 2012)

Gyuri: My people, the surgery ended well. Due to the the anesthesia, I was asleep all day yesterday, so I wasn’t able to leave a message. I’ll try to recover quickly so that you’ll be able to hear my good voice. Thank you for worrying about me
Eunjung: I can't even nurse you too. Really.... aigoo
Gyuri: What are you saying! I'm more worried about your leg you dumb-dumbㅠㅠㅠ


----------



## Spica (Feb 24, 2012)

My people  Gyul is such a goddess. Dumb-dumb, Eunjung is that statue from Night at the Museum???


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2012)

They're so cute together. OTP.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 24, 2012)

OTP

Zinger hogs Ji Eun though


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 24, 2012)

What 2NE1 do in their down time...


----------



## Sasori (Feb 25, 2012)

<3             .


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Spica (Feb 25, 2012)

Not whatever. It's offensive. SK and Japan also has problems understanding why Nazi salutes and uniforms and signs are offensive.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 25, 2012)

Japan should know about the issues with the Nazi's since they were both on that side of the War....?



Seohyun causing trouble for Taeny:


----------



## Spica (Feb 25, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Japan should know about the issues with the Nazi's since they were both on that side of the War....?



Few years back a Japanese high/middle school got in trouble for arranging a school festival dorned in nazi uniform and symbols. Can't find the articles anymore but the picture showed them doing the greeting and stuff. 

You can also get necklaces with the swastika (not the Hindu one) on every street market in Asia.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2012)

I love M-flo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeez, they're even wearing Laker uniform/colors. :/

AVATAR IS SUITABLE RESPONSE TO VIDEO.



Waking Dreamer said:


>



this cleanses my eyes.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol Eli, what is this his third time?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 25, 2012)

dont like? I love Fany's new hair!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 25, 2012)

Taeyeon imitating Sooyoung 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbp8fqYDALo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2012)

Soyu from Sistar can sing? News to me.

The only thing I will say is that it's not a complete popularity poll but otherwise a strange list. Seohyun or someone should be on it aswell.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 25, 2012)

No Eunji smh!

Isn't Ye Eun a better singer than Sun Ye?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes she is, she's really good in fact even though JYP ignores her.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 26, 2012)

JYP ignores all his main vocals rly =/ his song structures are absolutely terrible, it's always 'weak singers sing the verses, main vocals sing the choruses'.

not to mention they barely get adlibs in any title tracks


----------



## Chloe (Feb 26, 2012)

That vocal list is just a mess.
I'm surpised Fei even got mentioned. tbh I put her over Suzy who is higher up.
And Soyou is 5th? As much as I like her she isn't that great a singer.

Did Tiffany get a nose job or did I just realise her nose looks like that?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 26, 2012)

sica-less performance


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Tiffany got everything done, she looks really different now.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 26, 2012)

enno your favorite nugus


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Haha the song was pretty good. I feel bad for them not getting any attention.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Secret Love- Self made MV:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiD2Nmuw1yw#![/YOUTUBE]
That Typo


----------



## Chloe (Feb 26, 2012)

Raper 

Zelo should keep the straight hair and ditch the perm noodle thing.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Man I love this song:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy8AMRU6N0Y#![/YOUTUBE]
The singing lacks intensity tho.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah it does 

They look so bored while performing it


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Inki was pretty good. I love Grasshopper song, Bom was with Se7en, BAP are good as always, Touch is gorgeous (Over U is good too), Tiger JK sang aswell.



> They look so bored while performing it



The singing sounds too monotone that the whole song sounds like it never really get's started.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol yeah 

Sunny Hill perfs are always good , they are so fierce and cute at the same time


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

I bet you like Suzy's outfit Hust.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2012)

Fei's been owning this comeback tbh but yes Suzy is love 

The outfits are such a tease


----------



## Alien (Feb 26, 2012)

Where can i get the Big Bang leak when it comes out ?

I lost a lot of bookmarks


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

We will provide you with links Alien.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 26, 2012)

Min looks dead half the time in Touch, she seems out of it.

ia Hust, Fei is killing it this comeback


that se7en song was really not for bom. it's so out of her range, yg should've sent someone else instead (Gummy?).

I'm glad Tiger JK joined for Brian's goodbye stages, he really got the crowd pumped up at the end.

I felt bad for Brian tho, the fans were so hesitant in screaming out the end even after Tiger JK said that. stupid fan mentality (you get kicked out if you scream for another artist if you went in to support a certain group).


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

They all seem alittle out of it, their movements seem lethargic. But yes Fei Goddess


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 26, 2012)

Min seems more out of it than the rest tbh, I think it was really obvious on their first comeback stage (M!CD, my friend who's not really into them even commented on how out of it she seems compared to the other three).

the choreo is just... not showy and kinda awkward. they should've gotten rid of the dance break & had the rap instead.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2012)

For some reason Fei looks more Thai than Chinese to me , must be the whole skin colour/Pocahontas look

Club banger 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUvz5cwKyDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 26, 2012)

^  it's funny how everyone thought the club banger would be Bad Boy but it ends up being this one


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

> For some reason Fei looks more Thai than Chinese to me , must be the whole skin colour/Pocahontas look



She looks Thai to me aswell. Very Exotic.

Boom shakalaka. What is this?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah  

Bad boy sounds too awesome so far. I wouldn't be surprised if Fantastic baby turns out to be another "I am the best" , Korea has such a hard on for catchy songs .


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Yep I thought it sounded like IATB aswell. People love Club Bangers so it should be popular. Don't forget Farewell made them huge and that was a club song aswell.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 26, 2012)

not the first time it's popped up in k-pop  this whole song is basically 'boom shakalaka'


----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2012)

Farewell is amazing , perfect club banger . The mv is bad ass as hell too.

Looking forward to Dae solo .

I'm appreciating this album because each song is completely different , now people can't complain .


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

> I'm appreciating this album because each song is completely different , now people can't complain



Like that'll stop them

The beat in that DalShabet song sounds really really familiar? Maybe Alliyah?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 26, 2012)

people already complained lol. Blue is too 'omfg so fucking boring', 'I love BB for club bangers not this shit', 'meh', 'WHERE R MY PUSSY POPPING SONGS'.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't really take what Omona thinks into calculations tbh , they just love to whine and moan about everything .

All I wanted was less auto tune , electro and more distinct/variety and I seem to be getting that so , pleased.


----------



## Alien (Feb 26, 2012)

Fei

holy crap

flawless ho


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree with Hust. YG probably decided to promote all tracks so the fan could stfu about 2NE1 promos.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2012)

I really like the way YG did the 2ne1 promos even though the title track should have been "Lonely" . 

Maximum digital revenue even though their album sales sucked , BB could probably pull it off better .

I'm hoping for a Sunny Hill + B.A.P or Big Bang mini collab for the grasshopper song but that's too much of an ask I guess .


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

I could see someone from BB singing the male part, anyone but TeenTop nugus.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2012)

I see Dae and BYG doing a good job


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 26, 2012)

I wish BAP would do it but they often pre-record their performances and go to the next schedule. Sunny Hill does the perfs live mostly D:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2012)

Aren't they concluding promos this week??

B.A.P so busy . Is their show any good? looks hilarious from all the gifs I see on my dash .


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Once RA mentioned the Miss A dance break I paid attention it, and lol that isn't a dance break


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

Both BAP and Sunny Hill are ending their promos I think. Shame.


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree that Touch lacks a bit of intensity. Not used to seeing Min like that, seems like songs like Breath are more her pace. Can't deny Fei has been looking perfect. Really liked her hair on the 25th, with the tight braid in the back.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2012)

They should start appearing on shows , need more Seungah and Jubee in my life .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 26, 2012)

B.A.P are ending Warrior promos but are promoting Secret Love starting next week. if you're wondering if Jieun will be performing with them, highly unlikely since their Japan single comes out next week & they have a Zepp tour early march, youngjae is probs singing her parts like they did on radio performances.

@enno they call it a 'dance break' tho, in the studio ver it actually goes straight into the rap after the chorus but they got rid of that part.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

> @enno they call it a 'dance break' tho, in the studio ver it actually goes straight into the rap after the chorus but they got rid of that part.



Should have stuck to rapping, that walking sideways thing is awkward.


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 26, 2012)

Really really loving this. What performance/day is this from?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 26, 2012)

Graeme said:


> Really really loving this. What performance/day is this from?



Inkigayo's (today's) Over U performance.


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 26, 2012)

Really like the bit of purple in her hair.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2012)

They should be promoting Over U but then again it's JYP who never promotes the right song.

So Youngjae would have become the main vocalist if Daehyun didn't join? He looks to be in pain every time he tries to sing a high note , glad Daehyun joined .


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

KBS spewing their crap again. Yg should sue them already.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2012)

I hope YG or the family takes legal action . 





> Bottom tweet: Oh yeah, last night Entertainment Relay was in Myung Dong interviewing people and taking polls on whether or not G-Dragon and Daesung?s time of self-reflection was long enough. Most of the answers were that it was ?long enough?, but they kept ignoring those people and filmed the people saying that it wasn?t long enough kekekeke That?s why I just stayed away.
> 
> Top tweet: No, like, what is that called? The cameraman or whatever just kept going to elders and grandmas only who don?t even know who Big Bang is and told them to stick the sticker on the ?not long-enough? side? I was so disgusted that I just left.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2012)

A class Journalism. KBS has such an Agenda. Simply YG shouldn't put up with it, Sue them.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 27, 2012)

Why so dead?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6F3lJYeggr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2012)

Brb Buying the album.


----------



## Alien (Feb 27, 2012)

Sounds pretty good


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 27, 2012)

can't wait for Dae's solo, hopefully he releases a solo album soon.

can't believe it'll be out tomorrow.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 27, 2012)

This pic makes me lol


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2012)

That's actually pretty funny.

Sas still in Japan? Got homesick yet?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 27, 2012)

Fashion King Making Film Teaser

[YOUTUBE]XmlmIlqg11M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Gyuri looks so gorgeous. The Song sounds pretty good too.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rykYLBqIROo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Hot.


----------



## Spica (Feb 27, 2012)

GODDESS-SAMA ~! She looks amazing and I'm happey she's the center!

But I expected Speed Up to be fierce <____< with electric guitar and stuff, it's still too cute to fit with the concept image...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2012)

If only more songs had electric guitar.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2012)

I like Girl Power more already. Speed Up would probably do good in Korea.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2012)

Nicole please cut your hair again. T_T

She's the one girl who is insanely attractive with a short cut.


----------



## Zach (Feb 27, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> can't wait for Dae's solo, hopefully he releases a solo album soon.
> 
> can't believe it'll be out tomorrow.


It'll be interesting. 

I'm glad Big Bang has new songs


Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gyuri always looks gorgeous no matter what. 


Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rykYLBqIROo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Hot.


Hot vid.


NudeShroom said:


> Nicole please cut your hair again. T_T
> 
> She's the one girl who is insanely attractive with a short cut.



Nicole looks amazing no matter how her hair is. She's my Kara bias though. One of the cutest faces and best smiles I've seen. 

I do agree she's one of the few girls who looks amazing with short hair. I generally hate short hair on girls but it fits her.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 27, 2012)

I have no words except I love it heaps and they are flawless as fuck and glasses porn and stay in Japan forever.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKDS7zzz-kU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zach (Feb 28, 2012)

SloGoob said:


> I have no words except I love it heaps and they are flawless as fuck and glasses porn and stay in Japan forever.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKDS7zzz-kU[/YOUTUBE]



Is it just me or do they remind you of many groups mixed into one? They're really hot though. Song is ok.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 28, 2012)

Correction:

Woori is flawless as fuck.

The overall lack of colored outfits only confuses me as to who the others are.  I can only tell who Hyunyoung is now.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

The song is meh but they look gorgeous as always.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 28, 2012)

lmao If you ever need help with any Rainbow MVs I'm here.
The only MV I still get confused with is Goship Gurl.
Yet I can tell them apart in A 


Also Dumbfoundead is legendary 
Read it from the bottom up.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

The Kpop dude=girl comment is pretty uncalled for but other than that he was really on the roll wasn't he?


----------



## Chloe (Feb 28, 2012)

The one that killed me was the one to Jay Park


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll admit the one about Twitter was right, Idols have the most inane tweets imaginable and people are awed by them for some reason.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 28, 2012)

bad boyyyyyy.


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> bad boyyyyyy.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 28, 2012)

Bad boy is awesome, as expected!! 

Gona listen to the rest of the album

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aU3B7AVkuA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9kbkoEaLI4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2awAxXAtUQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdqeen8DT64[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwEQc3XkjHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm liking Ain't No Fun and Love Dust quite a bit. :33


----------



## Spica (Feb 28, 2012)

Rainbow is amazing, they are really blossoming in Japan~

lol at taeyang, he's too short for me to take him seriously  But I'm really liking the blue hair on TOP. His voice makes my insides tingle, seriously.

Edit: Has Goob always been here or have I forgotten?


----------



## Sasori (Feb 28, 2012)

Yea man still in Japan. No monies tho


----------



## Hustler (Feb 28, 2012)

Spica said:


> Edit: Has Goob always been here or have I forgotten?



I used to mix both of you up . Both have been around for the same amount of time I guess .

I was expecting Fantastic baby to be my least favourite but damn this is my jam 

/More than satisfied with the album


NudeShroom said:


> Correction:
> 
> Woori is flawless as fuck.


Correction

Hyunyoung is flawless as fuck


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2012)

Spica said:


> Edit: Has Goob always been here or have I forgotten?





I first started posting here in 2010, not really a regular of this thread by any means.  Heck, the last time I posted here was probably last year so it's understandable if you don't remember me posting here.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 28, 2012)

I loveeeeeee Wings. if Daesung ever does a proper solo debut IT SHOULD BE LIKE THIS!!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 28, 2012)

Wait I thought you were talking about SloGoob . Bloody Goobs , get a name change you dingleberries

Yes Wings is amazing . I'm glad it's not another trot and Daesung slayed it .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 28, 2012)

Fantastic Baby cracks me up. THE ENGRISH IS SO LULZY OMFG.

NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA WOOOOOOOW. FANTASTIC BABY!!!!

i love this song for the lulz 

which tracks are the Teddy-less ones?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

YG costs must be pretty low, two of the MV's were on roofs and the street.

But yeah love the song, TOP pretty badass with that get up. Lol Taeyang.


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2012)

> Bloody Goobs , get a name change you dingleberries



I have no more name changes left. 

Just listened to Wings, pretty amazing song.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 28, 2012)

^ Quit NF

Bad boy & Ain't no fun I think


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 28, 2012)

I bet half the budget was flying them over to the states 

I'm surprised at only 2 MVs tho. all the songs on 2ne1's mini got an MV, we're only getting 2 MVs for Alive (and these two MVs are much more low budget than all of 2ne1's).


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 28, 2012)

I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING AT THIS.

WHAT IS THIS EVEN.

SERIOUSLY


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hustler (Feb 28, 2012)

Dhalsim wants his concept back


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

I love them, it's alot less crazy than I expected lol. Fantastic baby better have an awesome MV.

Oh fuck Dhalsim

RA: We'll probably get more MV's. GDTOP's album got a ton of MV's way after the release of the album. I'm betting atleast one for Fantastic Baby, better be


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 28, 2012)

Enno, hate to disappoint you, but Blue & Bad Boy are the only MVs we're getting


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

Are you sure? That's pretty lame if it's only two. I want Fantastic baby MV with TOP dancing infront of a Sphinx with a Radiator on his head going Boom shakalaka


----------



## Hustler (Feb 28, 2012)

I dunno I read somewhere that they were filming another MV , the lives are gona be ownage anyway


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 28, 2012)

at most it'll be one more I think, my friend's a huge VIP and says YG would announce the shit out of everything so she doubts there'll be more MVs (remember they spent 3 days announcing everything was a title track )

but they seem to be on tight schedule this comeback. RM filming, Infinity Challenge filming, then Korean concerts, comeback perfs then off to World Tour.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll do a review of the album when I get time. Love Dust is pretty awesome. This album is so mellow.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

Did anyone look closely in Bad Boy MV? When they're all dancing TOP is halfassing it Jess style


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm too distracted by his bling bling skull to notice


----------



## Hustler (Feb 28, 2012)

MV for everything would be an overkill IMO . They didn't release the songs separately like 2ne1 .

Loving this album , as I said before it caters to everyone


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

It's just weird seeing BB dance since they don't usually do it. Taeyang I got your back, even if you're wearing PJ's in the MV and look like a kid.


----------



## Alien (Feb 28, 2012)

link me please


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't want 6 MV's either but one for Fantastic Baby YG style would be welcome. I'm surprised I haven't seen an MV where GD or TOP are stroking or sitting on a Tiger or something


----------



## Hustler (Feb 28, 2012)

Alien said:


> link me please



The youtube links I posted them on the previous page , will update you once dl links become available

Yeah FB MV will be all kinds of awesome ahwell


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

Boom Shakalaka.

I wonder if they're still going ahead with a GD Solo.


----------



## Alien (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Leo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 28, 2012)

I think it'll be after the world tour. Weren't all the BB members fishing out solo tracks? I think there were def plans but the accident with Dae & then GD's drug scandal pushed a lot of plans back.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah I don't think we'll get G-d solo until the latter half of the year 

Next up will probably be YG girl group and then 2ne1 .


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

YG really has his hands full. There's not male YG unit suppoused to be out right?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 28, 2012)

yeah 2nd half.

I really don't know how YG are gonna cope tho, they're really bad at promoting more than one act at once.

and I thought Gummy was supposed to come back already but she's now up in the air


----------



## Hustler (Feb 28, 2012)

Supposed to be this year but knowing YG they'll probably debut sometime next year lol

He's gona be earning shit loads this year though


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

YG had to load off Se7en to JYP, maybe best for someone else to handle Gummy. They need to use their younger composers more to handle the work load, no point having Teddy/KUSH make everything.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 28, 2012)

seems like a good thing if he lets other people work with his soloists. JYP's production was Se7en's biggest hit in like over half a decade.

TODAY WE HAVE BEEN BLESSED BY THE RELEASE GODS, KARA SPEED UP FULL PV


----------



## Hustler (Feb 28, 2012)

Can Gyul have my babies already??

Lack of Nicole disappoints me


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

I wrote a long as rant about God and Jesus but I'll edit it out since it was too crazy even for me

But fuck me, they look so hot ide. Hara and bangs go together, Gyuri is flawless and Ham look so damn hot. The song is okay, it's no Lupin but should probably do well. 



> seems like a good thing if he lets other people work with his soloists. JYP's production was Se7en's biggest hit in like over half a decade.



Pretty much. Might aswell since they'll half ass it anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

> Can Gyul have my babies already??



They'll be the only babies you have


----------



## Hustler (Feb 28, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> They'll be the only babies you have



You can raise em


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWzsWv_z72E#![/YOUTUBE]
This sounds better than the Korean version.



> You can raise em



Can't do bud, I'll be in prison for multiple homicides of you, Bang and Eunhyuk.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 28, 2012)

damn you're right, Apple is A sounds flawless in Japanese.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

The Lies MV is so bad.

Their full album is just gonna be remakes from the looks of it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9H4FDzqJmI[/YOUTUBE]
Offended for Jiyeon. There's a lipsynch part and she wasn't given it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 28, 2012)

they couldn't even bother giving some of the rap to Hwayoung. Qri has no lines in this as well 

the album tracklist will end up similar to Shinee's. (tho do they have enough? i'm sure they'll get at least one original)

RIP IU's Japanese Career. She'll have a huge debut with Good Day then I bet sales will decline continuously bc she'll just do remakes (she's under the same company as T-ara & Shinee in Japan ).


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

The moment where Boram has more lines than you is when you wonder where your life is going. They really make half the group irrelevant don't they?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

What happened to 2PM? Did't they release an album?

Poor IU. 

2PM: 73K
Shinee were able to get to 100k.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 28, 2012)

wrapping up Asian tour, comeback soon (i think)? rumors of a wooyoung solo debut (no thx) in April but I doubt it.

they're releasing a best of korean album in Japan (will include Junsu's solo Alive & the unreleased Wooyoung/Junho duet performed in their Asian tour).

 Boram actually has released a solo song pre-debut. her fanbase is hardcore dedicated tho & ahjummas love her (she's a 3rd gen celeb, her grandfather was some huge musician and so was her father (he was the artist they had to cover on one of the Immortal Song 2 eps)).

2pm's album sales were rly weird. their singles had longevity but their album never took off for some reason.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

> wrapping up Asian tour, comeback soon (i think)? rumors of a wooyoung solo debut



The only one who could have a solo is Khun, the rest shouldn't bother



> they're releasing a best of korean album in Japan (will include Junsu's solo Alive & the unreleased Wooyoung/Junho duet performed in their Asian tour).



So the ripping off begins.



> Boram actually has released a solo song pre-debut. her fanbase is hardcore dedicated tho & ahjummas love her (she's a 3rd gen celeb, her grandfather was some huge musician and so was her father (he was the artist they had to cover on one of the Immortal Song 2 eps)).



Honestly never even heard her sing properly.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

Khun and Hyuna solo would blow up Korea.


----------



## Spica (Feb 28, 2012)

Nichkhun can sing? 

What?

GYULSAMA. They need to do like their Jumping-MVs, make multiple member-focused vids, so it won't cut over to irrelevant members when I'm looking at my goddess.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol neither can sing, it's just the fanboys/girls would lose their nuts.


----------



## Jesus Date (Feb 28, 2012)

Dayum Big Bang - Bad Boy
fucking awesome song, the album is great so far.


----------



## Zach (Feb 28, 2012)

Jesus Date said:


> Dayum Big Bang - Bad Boy
> fucking awesome song, the album is great so far.



Its ok not as good as their other albums. But then again only listened one time so far. Usually takes me more than once to love a song. Only really great songs do i love at first listen.


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 28, 2012)

Bad boy pretty shite, Blue x10 better.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 28, 2012)

My one post before school.

TOP on Running Man


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 28, 2012)

Big Bang's songs are good/passable unlike most of the garbage boy groups spew out. Taeyang and GD seem like they are trying too hard with their image and this Seungri is not trying at all. 

I will have to check running man to see what their personalities are like.


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 28, 2012)

TOP seems rather clumsy from what ive seen but his persona seems cool.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 28, 2012)

TOP is hilarious imo 

this mini is much better than the Tonight mini imo, it's more diverse, sounds more like the Big Bang from before & actaully sounds like they are WORKING together as a group not 5 soloists making a song together.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

TOP is pretty funny, just watch him on Family Outing. Daesung is good at comedy, GD just giggles like a girl, Taeyeang is rather quiet and Seungri is an attention seeking troll who sells his members down the river for some screen time.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 28, 2012)

Enno, did you hear the Jpn ver of STEP? bestfiction has it up for dl, it's flawless, Japan will eat it up ;;

too bad they're past the remake stage but i'm glad they did it as a special itunes release (or is it the B-Side for the Double A Side?)


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

> Enno, did you hear the Jpn ver of STEP? bestfiction has it up for dl, it's flawless, Japan will eat it up ;;



Ugh DSP should have released it instead of Winter Magic, imo it would have been as big as Mister


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 28, 2012)

sooooooo. apparently some intl b2uties are a bit annoyed with yoseob for this fancafe post


> Hi B2UTYs
> You waited a long time, right?
> It’s kind of awkward for me to talk informally like this all of a sudden.
> As you all know, we’re on a world tour.
> ...



I think it's kinda rude of him to say something along the lines of 'we're doing this world tour to make korean b2uties proud!!!!' etc. =/ but w/e i'm not rly that offended but apparently some intl b2uties aren't happy about it


----------



## Zach (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't know about their personalities. What's this Running Man? Is it a show?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

Makes it sound like he's fighting a war or something. People are paying good money to watch them, it's not they're doing it out of the goodness of their hearts or something. Regardless he's jetlagged and homesick, the Water comment had me side eyeing though. Where are they touring?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 28, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9H4FDzqJmI[/YOUTUBE]
> Offended for Jiyeon. There's a lipsynch part and she wasn't given it.



guise who are these people????

TOO MANY ARBITRARY MEMBERS ON SCREEN


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

I think it's Chocolat Cara.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 28, 2012)

I counted 5 people! Must be them.


----------



## Zach (Feb 28, 2012)

I love T-ara, they have such amazing voices.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

Esp Jiyeon who has 6 different voices.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

Holy hell, I played Blue on Youtube and within 5 seconds there was a message saying 75 comments since you started viewing. Damn that's some epic spamming.


----------



## Zach (Feb 28, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Holy hell, I played Blue on Youtube and within 5 seconds there was a message saying 75 comments since you started viewing. Damn that's some epic spamming.



It's people that post here Ironically I'm listening to Blue on youtube as I type this response


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

It's a great song. Bad Boy too. Teddy finally pulled something off.


----------



## Zach (Feb 28, 2012)

After listening a second time I liked them.


----------



## Briella (Feb 28, 2012)

Miss A - Touch.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 28, 2012)

Intro
Blue (best song imo)
Bad Boy
Fantastic Baby (BOOM SHAKALAKA)
Wings

Love Dust and Ain't No Fun are pretty meh for me. Love the diversity of genres in this album.


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 29, 2012)

Speaking of Beast's concert, is there a list of confirmed dates and locations?


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 29, 2012)

teddy riley was involved? 

t-ara is my go to girl group

too much douchebaggery going on amongst boy groups to really follow them


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 29, 2012)

Noda. B said:


> Speaking of Beast's concert, is there a list of confirmed dates and locations?



no idea, apparently 4 stops in the states? idk, it seems like a mess imo  you might wanna find the bigger beast fanforums and ask. you live in Canada right? if you are, Teen Top, A Pink & G.NA are heading over for a concert.

the one here in Singapore is this Saturday tho (it's not sold out lmao, they have a hard time anyway, it's priced more ex than Soshi & it's not even in the ideal concert location place)


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

I can't stop listening to Bad Boy, something about the song completely captures my interest.


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 29, 2012)

have any of you saw the fantansic baby lyrics yet?
that's goona be baned forever


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2012)

I figured Fantastic Baby was about sex, am I right?


----------



## Pein (Feb 29, 2012)

The bigbang album is _gooooooood_. Two things about the badboy MV, 1. GD's hair looks like crap 2. why didn't I know they were in nyc shooting the video, I would have rushed out there and fanboy myself to death.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Seungri is an attention seeking troll who sells his members down the river for some screen time.


          .


----------



## Sasori (Feb 29, 2012)

Someone pimp me the BB album.

I'll check out their new MV on YT now...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2012)

Fiction day tomorrow, I'm going as Dracula, oh yeah hot ass vampire


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (Feb 29, 2012)

Bad boy: Songs good, MV terrible.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Fiction day tomorrow, I'm going as Dracula, oh yeah hot ass vampire


Pics of you sucking tits or it didn't happen.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2012)

I hate to admit it but since Honey I've been waiting for a catchy, non cringe cute pop song and this shit is it. They look perfect, the song is catchy and this might just be the best week in in kpop for a while.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 29, 2012)

Glorious goddess whore of Korea who turns all males into incestous bastards released her Good day pv

Now bask and melt in all the sweetness

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjCpJGhBX50#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

IU 

Though I only like this MV, much rather prefer the Korean version.


----------



## Alien (Feb 29, 2012)

Sounds pretty decent for a Japanese version


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 29, 2012)

damn just watched videos of IU doing those 3 consecutive high notes...amazing

some dude on youtube said she can't do that anymore. did it permanently damage her voice or something?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2012)

Her pronunciation is alittle soft but otherwise nice version. And she looks beautiful, for a used car that is.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 29, 2012)

lol           .


----------



## Hustler (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2012)

Kara are a whole 10cm shorter than the top group. They must be tiny

I lolled at how SNSD isn't much taller.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 29, 2012)

Sunny , Taeng and Hyo forever bringing it down 

Damn 2ne1 and Sekrit


----------



## Zach (Feb 29, 2012)

I figured f(x) would be among the shortest


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I figured Fantastic Baby was about sex, am I right?



여기 붙어라 모두 모여라 WE GON’ PARTY LIKE 리리리라라라
Come here, everyone gather around. We gon’ party like lililalala 

맘을 열어라 머릴 비워라 
With an open heart, just empty your head (don’t think),

불을 지펴라 리리리라라라
Let’s build a fire lililalala 

정답은 묻지 말고 그대로 받아들여 느낌대로 가 ALRIGHT
Dont ask for an answer, just feel the entrance, do whatever you feel like alright 

하늘을 마주하고 
Face the sky/ceiling  

두 손을 다 위로 저 위로
Put both your hands up, way up 

날뛰고 싶어 OH
I want to maniacally jump oh

NANANANANA WOW, FANTASTIC BABY 
DANCE, I WANNA DANCE FANTASTIC BABY
DANCE, I WANNA DANCE WOW FANTASTIC BABY  

이 난장판에 HEY 끝판 왕 차례 HEY
In this mess HEY it’s about to end, its time for the King to come HEY

땅을 흔들고 3분으론 불충분한 RACE WAIT
Shake this ground/bed, 3 minutes for this “race” is nowhere enough WAIT

분위기는 과열 HUH CATCH ME ON FIRE HUH
Overheated atmosphere/mood/affection, HUH CATCH ME ON FIRE HUH 

진짜가 나타났다 나나나나
And here cumscomes the real (dickthing)! NANANA 

하나부터 열까지 모든 게 다 한 수위*
Everything from one through ten in one sex position 

모래 벌판 위를 미친 듯이 뛰어봐도 거뜬한 우리
It doesn’t tire us no matter how crazily we “run around in the sand”  

하늘은 충분히 너무나 푸르니까
Because the sky is enough to accept everything

아무것도 묻지 말란 말이야 느끼란 말이야 내가 누군지
Don’t ask anything, just feel me, feel what I am

네 심장소리에 맞게 
Matching to the rhythm of your heartbeat  

뛰기 시작해 막이 끝날 때까지 YE
I start “running” and dont stop until the curtain falls YEAH 

I CAN’T BABY 
DON’T’ STOP THIS

오늘은 타락해 (미쳐 발악해) 가는거야
Tonight we can be kinky (be crazy, do everything we can) 

NANANANANA WOW, FANTASTIC BABY 
DANCE, I WANNA DANCE FANTASTIC BABY
DANCE, I WANNA DANCE WOW FANTASTIC BABY  
BOOM SHAKALAKA DAN DAN DAN DAN DANCE 

날 따라 잡아볼 테면 
Try to grab it, do what I do   

와봐
come here 

난 영원한 딴따라*
I’m forever loud and showy  

오늘 밤 금기란 내겐 없어 
I don’t have any restraint today

just let me be your lover
Cross over this confusion/haziness NANANANA 

머리끝부터 발끝까지 비쥬얼은 쇼크 
My appearance from head to toe will give you a shock

내 감각은 소문난 꾼
I’m known in this area, I’m known for the sensitive feelings I give  

앞서가는 촉 * 
And my dick is ~rising~

남들보다는 빠른 걸음 
Faster than anyone else

차원이 다른 젊음*
A vigor of different dimension 

얼음얼음얼음* HOLD UP 나나나나나
ICE ICE ICE ICE. HOLD UP, NANANANA

네 심장소리에 맞게 
Matching to the rhythm of your heartbeat  

뛰기 시작해 막이 끝날 때까지 YE
I start “running” and dont stop until the curtain falls YEAH 

I CAN’T BABY 
DON’T’ STOP THIS

오늘은 타락해 (미쳐 발악해) 가는거야
Tonight we can be kinky (be crazy, do everything we can)

WOW, FANTASTIC BABY
DANCE, I WANNA DANCE FANTASTIC BABY
DANCE, I WANNA DANCE WOW FANTASTIC BABY  
BOOM SHAKALAKA DAN DAN DAN DAN DANCE 

다 같이 뛰자 YE YE YE

Let’s all play together YEAH YEAH YEAH let’s ‘run’ together YEAH YEAH YEAH 

다 같이 돌자 YE YE YE 다 같이 가자
Let’s all play together YEAH YEAH YEAH let’s go  

WOW, FANTASTIC BABY  

.

=

*한수 위 means ‘above a level’ BUT 한 수위 means ‘one sex position.’ What does the official lyrics say? 한 수위. AWWW YEAAAA. 

*딴따라 is used as a derogatory term for a “singer,” but literally means loud and showy. 

*촉 can be used to mean “pen tip,” but sometimes used as a word for ‘penis’ in literature. 

*젊음 can mean ‘youth’ or ‘vigor.’ 

*얼음 can mean ‘ice’ or ‘freeze.’ more often ‘ice,’ though. 

Link here



Forever banned


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2012)

My dick is rising? Wtf are you sure these are the lyrics? Banned.


----------



## Suhoon (Feb 29, 2012)

It's a rough translation.

i lol'd though when i read it


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2012)

I knew the song had to be about sex but I just didn't think they would be so blatant about it


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 29, 2012)

I love the pointing up during the high note. 

IU is too talented, she won't make it in Japan. 


Also, his dick rose kinda late.  I'm sure the girl would of quit by then.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 29, 2012)

It seems that the brown eyed girls are also the most honest as well


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 29, 2012)

Funny thing is how all the popular groups are on the short end.

Dead at Rainbow being excluded. Even nugus like piggy dolls, chocolat, 9muses & spica were on the list


----------



## Zach (Feb 29, 2012)

Suhoon said:


> 여기 붙어라 모두 모여라 WE GON? PARTY LIKE 리리리라라라
> Come here, everyone gather around. We gon? party like lililalala
> 
> 맘을 열어라 머릴 비워라
> ...





So is the song actually banned or not?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Im only taller than half the groups....


----------



## Zach (Feb 29, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Im only taller than half the groups....



Midget


----------



## Adachi (Mar 1, 2012)

Watching the Hip-hop RM episode right now, and somehow I have Blue and Tiger JK's Monster mixed together and stuck in my head.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 1, 2012)

Zooba said:


> Midget





The proper term is Pinoy.


----------



## Zach (Mar 1, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> The proper term is Pinoy.



Ah no wonder. Pinoys are awesome.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 1, 2012)

I love the fact Rainbow's forgotten in just about everything 
I don't care if they stay irrelevant in Korea as long as they do well in Japan.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 1, 2012)

Damn why only few lines?!?!?!? Ailee you're too good!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coBpa91VdH4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 1, 2012)

ailee is good.

lol no offense but damn, the moment I saw the tap dancing I immediately thought AS ripoff.


----------



## takada (Mar 1, 2012)

this is pretty old news, but I saw SNSD preform on David Letterman.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah that guy got a serious boner.


----------



## Suhoon (Mar 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9aQGQbtBC50[/YOUTUBE]
Fun cover.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 1, 2012)

I am now licensed and can zoom across America the state if I want to see mah kpop idols perform. :3

NOW COME BACK YOU SEXY FOOLS

COME BACK


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2012)

Take me with you.

So I went as Dracula today, made 4 kids cry, such a badass me


----------



## Zach (Mar 1, 2012)

Take us all with you


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2012)

Cara we'll go to LA for the FTI/CNB concert. You can shoot arrows at Yonghwa while I fling feces at the guy who talked smack about Gyuri:33


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2012)

So Yeeun is ugly now? Wtf Korea, imma cut you.


----------



## Zach (Mar 1, 2012)

Korea thinks everyone that doesn't look like the stereotypical perfect Korean, is ugly. 

Sucks I live nowhere near NY or Cali which those are the only places in the U.S. that would get kpop concerts


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2012)

Bad Boy is such a good song, why couldn't he MV be interesting like Don't Go Home or something?



> Korea thinks everyone that doesn't look like the stereotypical perfect Korean, is ugly.



It's really stupid. Every girl should have the same face, the same body size, the same length of legs etc. Someone tell them that's stupid. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Zach (Mar 1, 2012)

It really is stupid. I used to insult America about it, but Korea is way worse. Girls of all different looks, shapes, colors, etc. are beautiful. I don't know about others but I like variety.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2012)

Korea tries to be so absolute with everything. One group should be top, One face is pretty etc.


----------



## Zach (Mar 1, 2012)

I wonder why they do that It's so stupid.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2012)

I have no idea why but they seem to think of everything as some sort of competition where only one can survive.


----------



## Zach (Mar 1, 2012)

Survival of the most absolute


----------



## Sasori (Mar 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Take me with you.
> 
> So I went as Dracula today, made 4 kids cry, such a badass me


Did you rape them?


----------



## 8ghosts (Mar 1, 2012)

I would give yeeun a chance 
but then again the only female idol I don't find attractive is amber


----------



## Hustler (Mar 1, 2012)

Yenny is such a perfect woman , she has the Gyul attitude with a touch of niceness.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 2, 2012)

Has this been posted?

[YOUTUBE]K9DKh7MbAQY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Mar 2, 2012)

Grats to Daesung for winning tonight


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 2, 2012)

wish he didn't hold back on the tears. I always knew John Park was gay, running over asap to get a piggyback ride.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2012)

Daesung won something?


----------



## koguryo (Mar 2, 2012)

Sure did

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXyeyP0poxk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2012)

John Park wtf is he doing

Daesung, finally won a Solo


----------



## Hustler (Mar 2, 2012)

BB will be promoting just at Inki  , snobby bastards 

Bad boy is so chill


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2012)

It's not snobby, KBS are assholes and MBC is on strike or something.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 2, 2012)

Lol yeah 

Can't decide whether I like Blue or Bad boy better .


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2012)

I loved Blue but idk Bad Boy is such a smooth RNB pop song I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 2, 2012)

Bad boy chorus is just amazing. 

They're slaying the charts but i'm looking forward to their variety shows more than awards . I can't wait till the YG girls .

Does SooTae even exist anymore? feel so alone shipping it


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2012)

SooTae? Wasn't it Taeri?


----------



## Hustler (Mar 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> SooTae? Wasn't it Taeri?



What?? Paki please my Soshi OTP has always been SooTae & SooHyun


----------



## Zach (Mar 2, 2012)

I like Bad Boy and Blue equally.

Daesung


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2012)

> What?? Paki please my Soshi OTP has always been SooTae & SooHyun



You have too many ships


----------



## Hustler (Mar 2, 2012)

I do too i'm like Jack Sparrow 

I blabber all these nonsense but my heart only truly hardcore ships Yongseo and BangGyul

But tbh i'm never gona end up with my bias so i'd rather my bias end up with a good male idol


----------



## 8ghosts (Mar 2, 2012)

So JYJ is a group with one good looking dude and 2 average/ugly looking 45 year olds? Interesting...


----------



## Suhoon (Mar 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jXBpsrBQUIY[/YOUTUBE]
Get it ~~~GET IT~~~


----------



## Hustler (Mar 2, 2012)

What a goddess

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFoJAo1uNM4#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8ghosts (Mar 2, 2012)

The average height for male idols is out. 

Super Junior's average height is 5'10'' (178cm)? 
those dudes look 5'6'' ish 

I also doubt that Big Bang's average height is 5'9''(177.2). In the running man preview even TOP looked shorter than Jong Cook, who seems to be around 5'9'' or 5'10''. 

I guess the heights for both males and females makes sense if you consider shoe inserts though which probably add 2-3 inches or 5-6 cm.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 2, 2012)

Suju's is probs a lie, leeteuk wears like 3 shoelifts, Donghae is reaaaaaaally short and so are a bunch of other members.

Big Bang's is def a lie too, TOP is 177cm I think & he's the tallest  We all know Taeyang drags the average height down of BB by 10cm.

SooTae is cute ;o;


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 2, 2012)

Okay, I just can't get enough of Big Bang's new songs.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah, heights are out here:



Btw, I've decided to buy those shoe inserts this week.


----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2012)

Katzuki said:


> Okay, I just can't get enough of Big Bang's new songs.



Those songs are wonderful. 



Waking Dreamer said:


> Yeah, heights are out here:



Heh, they're higher than I expected.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 3, 2012)

omfg nu'est this sounds amazing. damn sm, pledis beats you too.


----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2012)

Decent teaser, could be a potentially good song.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 3, 2012)

they're apparently releasing more teasers (one for each member) before the official debut.

I was gonna say too many teasers but they already have the debut date & stages confirmed & everything + EXO is still releasing more teasers


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 3, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> omfg nu'est this sounds amazing. damn sm, pledis beats you too.


----------



## 8ghosts (Mar 3, 2012)

anybody see suzy and fei kiss the m countdown trophy at the same time? 

Link removed

don't know how to embed here


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 3, 2012)

Secret's gonna sing the ending theme for the Rock Lee Spinoff anime ;o; I hope they gain some fans here!!


----------



## Chloe (Mar 3, 2012)

Not sure how I'm meant to react to Nu'est.
They're too... pretty :\


Some cute SooTae gifs :33


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

> Super Junior's average height is 5'10'' (178cm)



What a load of bollocks. Fan accounts say Siwon is pushing it 5"9 and he's by far the tallest. The others were the height of Martina. Pushing the average in that groups is 5"6, most likely lower.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

> CNBLUE - 183.0 (6 feet and 0.04 inches)



This might just be the case since they have four members and Min and Jungshin and pretty tall but Yonghwa is a shortie.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 3, 2012)

why does fany have this weird tendency of shouting when she covers someone else's lines lol. it happens a lot during The Boys.

jessica-less hoot & da bois perf


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

Poor Fany, she's really the Bom of SNSD. Struggling like a fish out of her bowl.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh man I love Speed Up and Girl's Power so much. I think Speed Up has edged forward in the last day.

Also BB are really killing it, on Instiz the first three songs are Big Bangs.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8kuMb4RHW0[/YOUTUBE]
Abit long but pretty good if you're a fan of their music. Teardrops in the Rain continues to be better with each perf. Jonghyun, that voice


----------



## Zach (Mar 3, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> omfg nu'est this sounds amazing. damn sm, pledis beats you too.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> What a load of bollocks. Fan accounts say Siwon is pushing it 5"9 and he's by far the tallest. The others were the height of Martina. Pushing the average in that groups is 5"6, most likely lower.



Martina is 5'7" and from the angles in that one video I'm pretty sure she towered over them.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

Korea can't do averages very well Cara. Big bang being 5"10 is lulzy too. GD was the same height as Kara with shoes.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 4, 2012)

I love Speed Up more than Girls Power, I like pussypopping Kara more than cute Kara


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 4, 2012)

enno your dreams have come true fantastic baby will have an mv


----------



## Sasori (Mar 4, 2012)

Pussy popping.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 4, 2012)

Boom shaka laka

Fanbase male/female ratio


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 4, 2012)

how do they determine this tho. worldwide or korea?

If you're talking about Korea, I mean groups like Chocolat, Rania, Spica & 9muses have like tiny fanbases, it seems weird to include them in. there's a ton of boy groups they could've used.

IU's seems wrong, all the samchuns, ahjussis and oppars love her, that statistic is a LIE.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 4, 2012)

Definitely not accurate since I found it online



> I compiled the data for fan page visits and fan demographics for the past 4 months from . I would have gone further back, but for some reason, the data is incomplete. There are over 500,000 data points.
> 
> I included IU and some rookies and boy groups for comparison. As expected, the m/f ratio for boy groups is heavily skewed in the opposite direction.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 4, 2012)

it's just based on MNet (Global? the Korea site has more like buying music tho)?

if it's based on the global website, that seems... highly inaccurate. the only reason people go on MNet is to vote their faves for M!CD to help them win since that's the only place their votes count.

and to stream M!CD since their official stream is really smooth & doesn't lag much.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2012)

I wouldn't say it's completely inaccurate.

FB MV doesn't look as good as IATB. Looks pretty lulzy tho.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 4, 2012)

Hope she's in Woolim girls , she's cuteeeeeeee


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2012)

WGM got 2% ratings, time to bring back Adam, Yongseo and Dragon in his pants and girl with the brain age of a mushroom


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2012)

BB RM ep, hopefully subs will be out soon.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Dragon in his pants and girl with the brain age of a mushroom


Took me a few secs to get that

Implying i'm attracted to retards?


Ennoea said:


> BB RM ep, hopefully subs will be out soon.



Skimmed through the raw , quite a boring episode it seems . The PD's didn't even bother since it's Big Bang and they'll bring in the ratings regardless .

The part 2 looks promising though


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2012)

> Took me a few secs to get that
> 
> Implying i'm attracted to retards?



What no. But she's pretty childish.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> What no. But she's pretty childish.



 Yeah it's annoying 

She should start acting like a grown ass woman already


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2012)

I bet she's not like that in rl, but idk her talking to plants was kinda funny in a dumb way


----------



## Hustler (Mar 4, 2012)

She's just not cut out for variety . The whole fake aegyo is annoying too lol..

She should just stick to acting /dancing and being her gorgeous self 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E-yQQJs294[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2012)

The other girls are like wtf, someone give her a net so she can chase after Butterflies


----------



## Alien (Mar 4, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Hope she's in Woolim girls , she's cuteeeeeeee



dat forehead

no, just no


----------



## 8ghosts (Mar 4, 2012)

What kind of names are woojin coway and goobne chicken? What do they mean in Korean?


----------



## Zach (Mar 4, 2012)

lol girl groups have more male fans and male groups have more female fans, I wonder why


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm surprised Girl's Day have fans.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 4, 2012)

BB Running Man is subbed already.

apparently the ep is shorter than usual? bc k-pop star is going into live stages so they're expanding that timing and cutting into RM's


----------



## Hustler (Mar 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'm surprised Girl's Day have fans.


Lol they're cute but they should really be making more songs like "Nothing lasts forever"


Rain's Angel said:


> BB Running Man is subbed already.
> 
> apparently the ep is shorter than usual? bc k-pop star is going into live stages so they're expanding that timing and cutting into RM's



Yeah only 50 minz


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 4, 2012)

Top is hilarious


----------



## Adachi (Mar 5, 2012)

1. Bad Boy
2. BLUE

at the moment. Damn, the beat of the first is just awesome.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 5, 2012)

I love those two the most too along with Fantastic Baby.

apparently Loen Ent (IU, Sunny Hill) will debut a 6 member girl group this year?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 5, 2012)

Alien said:


> dat forehead
> 
> no, just no


HAHAHAH UR AVY ldestryoma


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol.

Anyway yay Kpop...


----------



## koguryo (Mar 5, 2012)

I leave Korea for good tomorrow

It was a fun experience


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2012)

Really? Where to now?


----------



## koguryo (Mar 5, 2012)

Back to the US.  Around Seattle or San Francisco.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2012)

You'll always have the memories. I hope you get a party or something.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 5, 2012)

Already had a party lol  

Fucking puked all night cuz of tequila


----------



## Spica (Mar 5, 2012)

AllKpop fans are for once not biased Kpoppers.  Almost unanimous swooning for Becks. Including me. Athlete > body-building pop star. Even if he's married. 

How about you guys?  It's alright, it's Men's Health, homosexual tendencies can be swept under the pretense of "which one is more masculinly appealing to me as a male rolemodel"?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 5, 2012)

Beckham over Taec anyday even tho I hate the tattoos. Taec's body is just... overboard. esp his neck


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd hit Taec, with a truck.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 5, 2012)

why are 2ne1 releasing a cover of Like A Virgin on their japanese album... how cheap can YG get with their japan releases =/


----------



## Hustler (Mar 5, 2012)

I wouldn't call YG cheap , just clueless IMO

Taec and Beckham shouldn't even be on the same paper


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2012)

YG are clueless morons, they have no idea what to do in Japan.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 5, 2012)

idk, you'd think they'd have some idea of what they're doing, being in the game so long & having a partnership company with avex. imo, japan just seems like a quick stopover for profits for them, YG's main goal for 2ne1 has always seemed to be the US (esp with the recent will.i.am track news).


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2012)

I remember reading that investors are more for Japan than the West so YG are probably just going to Japan to make shareholders happy. Their halfassed promo proves they're not taking it seriously.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2012)

I wouldn't call him overboard, not like the beefcakes that are some of my friends.


----------



## Spica (Mar 5, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> wait, you guys regard Taec as being too overboard on muscle?
> 
> I'd barely call him ottermode
> 
> Seriously, anyone of you go to a goddamn gym and go see what actual muscle looks like.



His muscles does not fit his physique. 

/but for some reason I think he looks like Arnold and needs to beef up more but he still has too much atm but it doesn't suit his body.

Nichkhun is worse tho. He's a total baby face and I can never get over his body.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm Asian so most of the buffer guys I see around here are smaller than him. He definitely did a lot to get there bc his body wasn't that huge 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 5, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> All he has going for him is his awesome pectoral insertion points.
> 
> His Traps are ugly as sin. Abdominals are not impressive in the slightest, arms are average, okay for an asian I guess, and on the whole he just looks starved.. and photoshopped
> 
> ...



translation prz :33

Also, just found out Will Pan and Nickhun did an MV together.... did not expect


----------



## Spica (Mar 6, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> All he has going for him is his awesome pectoral insertion points.
> 
> His Traps are ugly as sin. Abdominals are not impressive in the slightest, arms are average, okay for an asian I guess, and on the whole he just looks starved.. and photoshopped
> 
> ...



I don't get the body terms haha

Kpop fans spew godly abs to everyone. Look up Yoona and Krystal wtf

As for the article, put the comments on Popular and 75% will magically be pro-Becks.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd take Becks over Taec any day 





JYJ hitting and cursing saseng fans.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 6, 2012)

both parties were wrong. reading some of the stuff saesang fans do... just gross.

but that doesn't excuse JYJ's behaviors.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 6, 2012)

Like someone said on tumblr: "Looks like Junsu is going solo in a few months."

Someone on omona posted a link to a tumblr that describes what "sasaeng fans" are...the shit they do are hella insane. Here it is



Ennoea said:


> I'd hit Taec, with a truck.


----------



## Spica (Mar 6, 2012)

I like Jaekyung. The only one who can take the mantle of second goddess. Cuz she's Gyulmegamisama's little sister. 

That is Jaekyung, right?


----------



## Adachi (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes, it is. Got the pic from oniontaker's tumblr.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 6, 2012)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
MOAR PLOX


----------



## Sasori (Mar 6, 2012)

Adachi said:


> Someone on omona posted a link to a tumblr that describes what "sasaeng fans" are...the shit they do are hella insane. Here it is





> if the fan does not have enough money to spend, she would offer to have sex with the driver.


brb going to korea to be a taxi driver.



> these fans have also been known for sending nude pictures to idols, breaking into their homes (and like one infamous incident: pee on their towels and hang them up on a rack), sending ?gifts? such as writing in period blood or pads drenched in period blood, etc.


oh god this is so hot.

korean idols have the best fucking life


----------



## Spica (Mar 6, 2012)

Sasori, you


----------



## Hustler (Mar 6, 2012)

CL looking fine in Scream

Crazy fans are crazy . I think Jaejoong is emotionally not stable and needs help lol .



> "(You guys are all like) Oppas did all this but why can’t they get an award?
> 
> CDs you shitty bitches CDs
> 
> ...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 6, 2012)

Jaejoong has always seemed really unstable, esp after the lawsuit with SM

all of them need help really lol. they've been stalking these guys for what, 8-9 years now?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2012)

The saesang fans need help and so do JYJ. Jaejoong and Chun are borderline alcoholics at this point.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 6, 2012)

I AM FUCKING DYING AT THIS MV THIS SHIT IS CRACKING ME UP SO BAD


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2012)

That's the most random ass MV I've ever seen

GD looks like something out of D gray Man and Taeyang, wtf Dhalsim and then something out of Soul Calibur.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2012)

Seungri was just ignored lol. TOP looks pretty badass, Taeyang soory bud you need to put on your shirt and stop making that 2PM face, and Daesung, err have fun.

The MV lacks dancing but it's pretty good. The fighting scenes are a low class ver of Sixth Sense.

I wanted a Sphinx in the background and GD with a Peacock on his head tho


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 6, 2012)

so C-Real released a new song it's kinda cute lol. but I don't like it enough to dl it sadly =/ hopefully their lives improve


----------



## Garudo (Mar 6, 2012)

Dutch Stripes + T.O.P. = Win


----------



## Hustler (Mar 6, 2012)

Crazy ass mv 

Oh wait now I get the meaning of the mv thanks to tumblr


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2012)

> Oh wait now I get the meaning of the mv thanks to tumblr



There was a meaning?


----------



## Garudo (Mar 6, 2012)

Gifs...Gifs...Gifs...?


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 6, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> I AM FUCKING DYING AT THIS MV THIS SHIT IS CRACKING ME UP SO BAD


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 6, 2012)

that mv.........hmmm



So is this gonna be the song they're promoting on music shows or will it be all three that they've released so far?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 6, 2012)

Taeyang is reminiscient to Park Bom in the Can't Nobody MV.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> There was a meaning?



People may be over analysing but apparently it shows what happened last year 



Daesung being handcuffed or whatever .

G-dragon having that Rapunzel hair (His hair is what screwed him over)

Top being the portraits meaning he had to represent and portray a good image

Etc etc


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2012)

So Seungri turned in to a cat man or had a Neko fetish last year?


----------



## Hustler (Mar 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> So Seungri turned in to a cat man or had a Neko fetish last year?



 I don't get the whole thing but just what I came across on tumblr and it's Seungri , anythings possible


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2012)

I bet he wanted to look cool, unfortunately he came off as rather weird. Weren't there scratch marks on him aswell?


----------



## Spica (Mar 6, 2012)

That video was great. I'm not usually a BB-fan but wow. GD looks awesome with that hair (he reminds me of Miyavi for some reason), as mentioned, very anime-like  I luuuuv TOPs hair. And Bom Shakalaka with a straight face  Taeyang looks badass and the same as always but he won't be taken seriously before he grows another 10-15 cm. Daesung looks heavenly. Everybody just ignore Seungri.


----------



## Kagawa (Mar 6, 2012)

MV was boss, Daesung


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 6, 2012)

Daesung confirmed for aesthetic bodily perfection


Taeyang you can put on your shirt


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 6, 2012)

okay daesung just turned me about 40% straighter

when he came on the screen i wanted to grab him and make out with his abs


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2012)

I've watched one part but it's pretty funny. Also Gaeyang

Thankfully it's a shorter ep, imo they should stick to 50 min eps, it's better.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2012)

Daesung training TOP

TOP is as always an innocent little bambi.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2012)

Seungri you funny bastard, good plan but was never gonna work


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh fuck, you guys have to watch this, Kwangsoo you freaking hilarious bastard


----------



## Spica (Mar 6, 2012)

YA. What the hell Shindon, still being the a-hole bullying Eunhyuk for his looks? It might be a joke but's not funny. Poor Hyukkie.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2012)

Wtf is his problem? Does he really have the mentality of a 15 year old? Fuck looks, what about brains Shindong? 

He's probably deflecting because of the size of his penis, as amateur psychology would tell you

BB RM was funny, it lacked RM members though. Kwangsoo owned the ep at the endXD


----------



## Hustler (Mar 6, 2012)

G-dragon actually runs like a ninja


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 6, 2012)

eff yes! will able to see BEG this April!


----------



## 8ghosts (Mar 6, 2012)

Hustler said:


> G-dragon actually runs like a ninja



His style of running is very feminine. Definitely not like a ninja. 

References: Ryu Hayabusa


----------



## Hustler (Mar 6, 2012)

8ghosts said:


> His style of running is very feminine. Definitely not like a ninja.
> 
> References: Ryu Hayabusa



/Naruto ninja


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow. Tbh I find leeteuk & Shindong uglier than Eunhyuk, mostly bc of their personality


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 6, 2012)

I love Fantastic baby's Video. ahhhhhh <3 Also, I agree. His hair is so Miyavi-like. only if he had a long ponytail to go with it would it be 100 accurate but... 
Is it wrong of me to think GD would make a perfect Girahim for some kind of Zelda The Skyward Sword live action? hahaha


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 6, 2012)

Hmmmm, how credible of a source is Soribada anyways?


----------



## Spica (Mar 6, 2012)

Well, Shinee is pretty much confirmed. Norwegian newspapers accidentally leaked Shinee's song (Norwegian song-writers gave them their checklist without thinking!) and it was scheduled for release the "first quarter of 2012".


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 6, 2012)

Shinee is probs end March, maybe April at the latest. Idk if this round of promos will be long tho they have a Japan tour in May I think


----------



## 8ghosts (Mar 6, 2012)

Hustler said:


> /Naruto ninja



I don't know if I would qualify tree hopping to a static background as running.


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 6, 2012)

Spica said:


> Well, Shinee is pretty much confirmed. Norwegian newspapers accidentally leaked Shinee's song (Norwegian song-writers gave them their checklist without thinking!) and it was scheduled for release the "first quarter of 2012".



Wait, newspapers in Norwegia publish song checklists from producers? Links?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 7, 2012)

Noda, you live in Canada right? idk if any of them interest you but:


> It's OFFICIAL: A.Pink, TEEN TOP, G.Na, Brian, & more, will be in Toronto on March 21, 2012! For more info, check out: fb.com/2K12KoreaNight


----------



## Hustler (Mar 7, 2012)

Rumors going around about SM town London


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 7, 2012)

is that BoA in your icon hust? flawfree ;; can't wait for her 2012 comeback, she's gonna be on Running Man after BB!!

I wouldn't put it past SM but didn't SS4 France just get confirmed?


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 7, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Noda, you live in Canada right? idk if any of them interest you but:



damn, want to go, but can't afford trip ;___;..... so close yet so far away

ah well, still waitin' on my Beast concert 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hustler (Mar 7, 2012)

^ Toronto is part of BB's world tour , if you're a fan



Rain's Angel said:


> is that BoA in your icon hust? flawfree ;; can't wait for her 2012 comeback, she's gonna be on Running Man after BB!!
> 
> I wouldn't put it past SM but didn't SS4 France just get confirmed?



Yes it is , she's beautiful indeed.

It's just rumors though . I wish Eno could go see Leeteuk and swoon over him  .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 7, 2012)

CN Blue is here in LA~


----------



## Zach (Mar 7, 2012)

I hate all of you for living in relevant places


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 7, 2012)

Im just going to post here again and Rant.

omg Fantastic Baby is amaziinggg. Top's part = mindblown. Everything is just agh, breathtaking. fangirl won't calm down now 


edit: ksjhdfkjhskjdfgsdf
edit2: jhasdkfjhskdjhfkjhalsdf


----------



## Kagawa (Mar 7, 2012)

Running man BB was pretty good, koreans like to point stuff out about people, like yoo jae suk about tops cold sores, and kookie about daesung being way to dark (looked awkward after). People here wouldn't .

I'd only expect shinee or something to come to london, they seem the most popular.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2012)

^^Korean celebs are obsessed with image, they look bloated and it's like the world is ending, need to take a chill pill.



> Rumors going around about SM town London



Shit will be too expensive but I'll see if I can go. I'd rather a full on concert like Sydney tho.

Source is prob credible, CNBlue are suppoused to comeback by the 27th.


----------



## Spica (Mar 7, 2012)

Noda. B said:


> Wait, newspapers in Norwegia publish song checklists from producers? Links?



 Their song is Superhero.

And omg, they did I Like It for Chocolat


----------



## Sasori (Mar 7, 2012)

They would get destroyed in London.

You are not ready for the fangirls in London. You are not ready I tell ya.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 7, 2012)

My queens!!

This is so awesome 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r08H6gbW6YQ#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Mar 7, 2012)

Why are Japanese companies so backwaters? 360p the highest resolution


----------



## Garudo (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, it's not from the official YouTube page, but the quality is indeed...dramatic.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2012)

I like the song, the MV is a little much though.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2012)

Not as good as News but okay, the chorus lets it down:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aOq_1T8XY0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zach (Mar 7, 2012)

Hustler said:


> My queens!!
> 
> This is so awesome
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r08H6gbW6YQ#![/YOUTUBE]


2ne1 is always awesome! Good song, bad MV though. I like Minzy's long hair. 


Ennoea said:


> Not as good as News but okay, the chorus lets it down:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aOq_1T8XY0[/YOUTUBE]



Not bad.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 7, 2012)

Dara looks kinda like Taeyeon with the bangs.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2012)

Shinee's comeback is 90s low budget porno

Throwing up.


----------



## Zach (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh god


----------



## Spica (Mar 7, 2012)

Hahaha, oh Minho what the hell


----------



## Alien (Mar 7, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Shinee's comeback is 90s low budget porno
> 
> Throwing up.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7_Up2FB_Fk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 7, 2012)

what is that shinee teaser even


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2012)

Is that teaser even legit??


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 8, 2012)

it is, looks like a cheap porno 




minho lost his muscles for sure bc damn he is skinny in these


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 8, 2012)

Something someone pointed out:


----------



## Spica (Mar 8, 2012)

Are Nine Muses nine girls anymore?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

I think they've added a new girl so it's nine girls now.

His hair looks fucking awful.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 8, 2012)

no they're still eight for this round of promos.

I was disappointed with this title song, this should've been released first, then News as the actual lead single for this mini.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

So that dumb SNSD troll on Omona got on Nate? Wow. It's funny though that people were being racist on ONTD about a racism post, not to mention the stuff that troll says is offensive half the time. Stay classy LJ users.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 8, 2012)

U-kwon and B-bomb eating rats.
P.O's reaction is the best


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

Wtf are those faces


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 8, 2012)

EXO-M is clearly the superior EXO but their Mandarin is rly bad


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2012)

Flaw free set Slo

Yoseob & Eunji collab , i'll cut every single mofo in K-pop if it ends up being like Trouble maker  

Excited for 2 good vocalists

Wait I thought Exo M is made up of Chinese trainees , why is their Mandarin bad?

One guy in Exo K sounds a tad bit like Onew


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 8, 2012)

It's probably because the song was made in Korean and direct translated into Chinese so it sounds REALLY messy & everything. It's easier to do the talk-singing style they use for this song in Korean bc of the way the language works compared to Mandarin.

I hope they don't give EXO-M just Chinese translated versions of the EXO-K songs because they can't expect to break into the Chinese Market like that. They should get original material that suits the group more & establish a separate identity from the K unit.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 8, 2012)

Eunji is this one right?


Oh god the Infinite teaser.
The hair and the boots and them ;A;
2 fucking months to wait 

Not gonna bother with EXO. I have absolutely no interest in it.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

May? Wow that's a douchey move to their fans.

EXO, yawn.

Seems like they're just translating the songs, they're not really gonna spend that much time on it.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> It's probably because the song was made in Korean and direct translated into Chinese so it sounds REALLY messy & everything. It's easier to do the talk-singing style they use for this song in Korean bc of the way the language works compared to Mandarin.
> 
> I hope they don't give EXO-M just Chinese translated versions of the EXO-K songs because they can't expect to break into the Chinese Market like that. They should get original material that suits the group more & establish a separate identity from the K unit.


Oh fair enough

All this time I thought they were gona promote separately with different songs and all.

SM is lazy , they'll probably get the same song 


Ikje said:


> Eunji is this one right?


Yup yup

That pic though


----------



## Chloe (Mar 8, 2012)

Her and Naeun are the only relevant members of A pink for me.
Eunji derp is so cute :33


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2012)

Ikje said:


> Her and Naeun are the only relevant members of A pink for me.
> Eunji derp is so cute :33



Yeah Na Eun is pretty but she looks so out of it sometimes 

Chorong is cute too


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

Chorong is adorable, as are Eunji and Naeun.

And maknae


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2012)

You really like Ha Young lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 8, 2012)

it's definitely a douche move to fans but their marketing really works to get fans excited for stuff in advance so the fandom plans shit out better (like events & everything).


----------



## Chloe (Mar 8, 2012)

She's this one right? forever laughing at dongwoon's hair here


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 8, 2012)

^ is that maknae?

poor hormonal fans these days, a ton of the new groups have underage maknaes that look like the oldest members of the group.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

So many groups trying to make a buck since Hallyu is going strong right now it seems. Shame CNBlue will pwn all of them


----------



## Chloe (Mar 8, 2012)

This was on my dash.
uh what?
This is Exo right?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

Why do they keep shaking their pants....


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 8, 2012)

yes they look too young to be Super Junior


----------



## Chloe (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't know.
It makes me want to watch the MVs even less.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

Kai looks dumb and is killing the group for me.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2012)

Too overexposed 

They are building the group up way too much and now no matter how good their debut is people will be disappointed [ except hardcore stans of course]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

The fact that they have hardcore stands is funny. Meh for me. Nothing special, didn't the members claim that Shinee was an experiment for their debut, sorry but Shinee>>EXO M>>>>>>EXO K


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2012)

Wtf? They said that? 

Shinee is probably the most well balanced group , too bad SM gives rats ass about them anymore .


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

SM obv has high hopes, look at all SNSD's JPN money going in to their Teasers.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 8, 2012)

SHINee are actually quite talented as a group except they all seem like dickheads except for Onew.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 8, 2012)

unpopular opinion but I feel that f(x) is actually more talented than Shinee & has the most potential out of all SM groups right now.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 8, 2012)

^ I agree with that.

Too bad SM is making them debut in Japan and not China.
Esp since Amber and Victoria already know the language.
I think Krystal or Luna also knows conversational chinese iirc.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 8, 2012)

nah I think Japan debut plans are indefinitely shelved (it was supposed to be Jan) esp with both Vic & Krystal busy with individual acting schedules & Luna is also in a drama I think?

it's too bad the group as a whole don't seem to be as close anymore. they're too busy with their individual activities, Krystal mentioned in an interview she hasn't talked to Luna in like a month now.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2012)

Doesn't Krystal live with her parents?? 

They never looked close to me as a group lol .Victoria is like 7 years older than them , Sulli always looks like she's too good for the group .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah she does but not just her alone, I don't think Vic has had much contact with the rest of the group in a long time either.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

Does Vic live with them? I doubt many of the groups are all that "close" tho.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 8, 2012)

fffffffffff hate typing in the dark.

I just blank repped ppl cos I hit enter instead of another key >_>


----------



## Spica (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't mind Sasori lol THANKS. Need more rep to push down Hust's stupid pedo-noona Zelo-pic that is fudging my control panel.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 8, 2012)

Links       ?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

That's some nice ass Sasori.


----------



## Spica (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm the pedo-noona. It's nothing kinky about the pic itself. It's the fact it's there. Staring at me. Beckoning me to unmentionable things.


----------



## Spica (Mar 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Hust, Enno, you trolls_ 








And I was so close.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 8, 2012)

1) Although miss A's Touch is a good song, I was anticipating No Mercy to be their comeback single since it's more upbeat

2) Taeyeon's birthday is Friday, March 9th!

3) Not sure if posted but here's the korean version of SNSD's Let It Rain:


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy BDay Taengoo!

[YOUTUBE]VVHgRlJspMk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

Pretty much Wouter, it's a rather boring song.


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 8, 2012)

:WOW :WOW 
They do sound a bit like SHINee though. SHINee has more unique voices imo. 
also, I like the chinese  version~


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

DBSK, they killed it.
Suju is idk what lol, a mess.
SNSD has no identity whatsoever, and SM is horrible at handling their music and more importantly taking them seriously as individuals. 
BoA they've let down.

Shinee isn't doing much better, their noona angle continues to kill their chances with mainstream audience, ffs please sing about anything else. But they're the strongest live group in SM imo, even though Taemin and Minho and Key are interchangeable these days.

F(x) is doing the best though, minus Pinocchio (which was kinda mediocre), they've had the most interesting songs and concepts. Edgy and actually contemporary, shock horror. Shame as a group imo they're still alittle weak. Amber is just there floating in the background being fodder for girls, and Sulli's image is awkward and doesn't fit with the rest.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

Meh SM popularity is kinda empty, F(x) might not have the number of pant wetting fanbots as the rest, but digitally they slay all the penises on that that list.


----------



## Spica (Mar 8, 2012)

f(x) has less of an identity than SNSD does. Considering how the group has radically different members who misfit each other, SM doesn't know how to manage them either.  Sulli is gorgeous but pretty much useless at anything then being gorgeous. Luna is Miss Sunshine who wants to focus on music. Victoria is throughout a dancer. Amber is probably a lesbian. Krystal is a fricking prodigy. 

Those who say these personalities complete each other are idiots. It's a potpourri that won't blend. No one knows how to give them a unified standard image. Their songs are a mess. 

And Shinee.  

The only one I like there is Minho because somehow he gives off the air that he'd like to die and dissolve after people praise and adore him. I bet he wanted to cut off his manhood after seeing the promo-pics. 

I feel like SM is ready to cast away most of their old groups and create something new that can last in the long term. SuJu is getting old. Really old. Pedo-old *LEETEUK*. 

SNSD don't have many years left. They will break off when most of them are in their mid-20s probably. That must be why SM is pushing EXO down our throat, with focus on Kai cuz he's Lee Soo Man's boytoy-lover (those lips are suspicious) and has the longest contract and will be going SM-exclusive solo in the future.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

As a group F(x) are odd sure, Krystal has crazy charisma and Sulli just stands around looking cute for instance, but you have to admit in terms of music they're much more interesting than the others. I'm going by Nu Abo tho, Pinocchio was a mess.

Shinee have Jonghyun and Onew, two great voices. Polar opposites sure but if SM knew how to use them both well they could do really well. Shame Taemin get's the same moves as the rest, the boy should get some dance breaks or someshit because otherwise wallpaper. Minho lol. Key I tend to not really notice.

I blame SM's handling rather than the groups. And now EXO, I've never seen SM so desperate, it's actually funny. Shame the talented members will continue to be wasted.

We all know SNSD's identities since we've followed them for so long but SM wastes them. Watching Hyo get wasted when she's ridiculously talented, and Yuri has the charisma of a fucking lioness yet is wallpaper in SNSD. And Taeyeon, when was she actually challenged? All those sweet voices and only a handful of songs have we seen them in proper use. I know it's impossible but give me a SNSD subunit with Sooyoung, Hyo, Yuri and feat TOP. They'll blow up Korea like a mofo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 8, 2012)

SNSD is gonna hit the Suju thing soon

where all the fans are people like me who will cling onto them until their final stage and will desperately make multiple accounts on sites just to get them attention :3

it's kinda sad how sm have the ability to churn out amazing individuals but can't stay consistent


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

This is the worst thing I have ever seen. Going to purge my eyes with fire


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

^Oh fuck I thought he looked a bit like Fei there for a sec

Purging my already burnt eyes with acid. It was nice knowing you guys.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 8, 2012)

is that taemin?

for fucks sake i thought he was heechul

the amount of bone makes me want to puke oh god

ribcage is not sexy on pale guys


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

It's Shinee's new album concept. Apparently cheap 70s porno look is in.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 8, 2012)

just...

SUBJECT CHANGE, MUST PURGE MIND OF IT

What if SM crashed and other companies bought the rights to SNSD, Shinee & f(x)?  Who would you guys want to get them, do you think any groups would be able to survive even longer because of this?

/random question for thread considering latest discussion

also hard thinking will purge your mind


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

SNSD? Hard one since each member has different qualities. 

JYP: Nice music but would give Yoona all the lines

YG: Make them wear fish tanks on their heads and shit but we'd get 10 MVs every year and SNSD would be badass. Imagine Yuri doing IATB.

Cube: Lol. Yoona solo where she makes cat noises 

FNC: Yonghwa and Seobb:33

Woolim: Probably these guys, we'd get awesome retro music with crazy styles and shit. Not to mention albums tailored to the members.

F(x): JYP
Shinee: Cube:
Suju: YG for lulz.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 8, 2012)

I like how the pics are posted as the first and 2nd posts of a new page.

Do you guys really think SNSD are going to go their separate ways soon? 

Though people have always liked the idea of "Soshi Trinity" sub-sets.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

SM groups don't last long. SM does treat them well but I can see a few of the girls calling it quits but not for atleast 2-3 years.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> ^Oh fuck I thought he looked a bit like Fei there for a sec



You are not the only one 

Soshi : Woolim / CCM
Shinee : TS [So they could stop this noona crap and do something badass]
F(x) : JYP
Suju : Cube


----------



## Adachi (Mar 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> SM groups don't last long. SM does treat them well but I can see a few of the girls calling it quits but not for atleast 2-3 years.


In my honest opinion, I believe there is some serious tension within the group ever since The Boys promotions got released. Taeyeon and Jessica and their total lack of interaction is a good example. Taeyeon isn't as bubbly as she once was, and can be seen constantly with a frown/indifferent expression on her face. Rumours say she's suffering from an eating disorder, and got into a fight with Jessica because of it. Others say Jess has been called out because of her inattentiveness and being unprofessional (barely dancing to the choreography and singing during performances) and some other shit. There are thousands of other reasons that people have hypothesized as to what really happened between the two, but at the end of the day no one truly knows aside from the girls. And truthfully speaking, I as a fan can also feel something's up with the entire group. I guess I watch them too much (on shows) so I tend to pay too much attention to the trivial details, but that stinging gut feeling of "something-big-is-gonna-happen-within-the-next-two-years" has been lurking for quite a while already.

tl;dr SNSD IS GONNA DISBAND WITHIN THE NEXT TWO YEARS, SOURCE IS MYSELF

---

Back to a much serious topic: what do you guys think about ? Apparently shit got big, big enough to attract Korea's attention and the K-Pop stars got warned and something about MBC apologizing and now the  is spreading rapidly across the net. Just found out about this last night so haven't read too far into it yet, but it's an important issue that I feel needs to be shared with you guys.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

Saw that on Omona. Honestly can't stand ifyouaskedmeto but it's good to see Korea acknowledging ignorance. But the ONTD posts were filled with racism themselves. So it's a shit circle.

Noda is lurking, I bet he loves Taemin's concept.

Also I agree about Taeyeon, she's looked miserable since The Boys. Weird since she looked happy in Japan. Imo they're probably just tired as fuck and don't care so much, esp Jess.


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 8, 2012)

lolz so apparently I've been doing Exo's trouser dance since I was twelve bwaha.

Regarding the kpop and racism article, I don't think at this point that one can use the Korea is a homogenous society/ignorance excuse anymore. Especially when you consider that that have apparently the fastest downloading/internet speed or something and they've been called out on these issues multiple times already. They have all the resources to be educated on the matter and saying that they simply don't know any better isn't really a viable excuse for their behaviour anymore. In other words: Korea, get your shit together.

Also, Enno, when I logged on to my CP I literally gasped irl. 

edit: actually, that picture of Taemin made me gag up in my throat a little.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2012)

> Also, Enno, when I logged on to my CP I literally gasped irl.



Just as Planned.

I have no idea who that Taemin pic is aimed at, it's creepy.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah, about the SHINee pictures, I just scroll by like I always do, so no big deal.

They do look horrifying though.

V


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 8, 2012)

lmao actually when I saw that Taemin pic, I thought it was another one of those japanese porn kpop parodies


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 8, 2012)

I feel like Soshi will get past this 5 year curse but they won't make it past 8.

Groups I feel like won't make it past 5 years: T-ara & 4minute. some of the nugu groups since their company would lack the $$.

wait when did Graeme get banned omfg D:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 8, 2012)

hyosung solo @ their japan tour ffffffffffffffffffffffffff ;o;


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 8, 2012)

I wish you all the happiness in this world! Happy Birthday! Taeyeon ah!!!


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2012)

Adachi said:
			
		

> In my honest opinion, I believe there is some serious tension within the group ever since The Boys promotions got released. Taeyeon and Jessica and their total lack of interaction is a good example. Taeyeon isn't as bubbly as she once was, and can be seen constantly with a frown/indifferent expression on her face. Rumours say she's suffering from an eating disorder, and got into a fight with Jessica because of it. Others say Jess has been called out because of her inattentiveness and being unprofessional (barely dancing to the choreography and singing during performances) and some other shit. There are thousands of other reasons that people have hypothesized as to what really happened between the two, but at the end of the day no one truly knows aside from the girls. And truthfully speaking, I as a fan can also feel something's up with the entire group. I guess I watch them too much (on shows) so I tend to pay too much attention to the trivial details, but that stinging gut feeling of "something-big-is-gonna-happen-within-the-next-two-years" has been lurking for quite a while already.
> 
> tl;dr SNSD IS GONNA DISBAND WITHIN THE NEXT TWO YEARS, SOURCE IS MYSELF



Wow, I had no idea that things were bad in the group.  It'll suck if they get disbanded though I can see why some of the girls might not be satisfied being in the group.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 9, 2012)

the whole SM discussion is really interesting & there's just so much to reply to



Ennoea said:


> Does Vic live with them? I doubt many of the groups are all that "close" tho.



the other 4 girls lived together but their dorm has sort of been 'upgraded' so its now more spacious with (I think?) Amber & Vic living in one and Luna & Sulli in the other apartment (that's what I got from some of the f(x) info online). But Vic's been stuck in China due to filming for her drama the past one/two months so I doubt she has been with the girls for quite a while (her birthday was celebrated with fans in China at her filming location).



Spica said:


> f(x) has less of an identity than SNSD does. Considering how the group has radically different members who misfit each other, SM doesn't know how to manage them either.  Sulli is gorgeous but pretty much useless at anything then being gorgeous. Luna is Miss Sunshine who wants to focus on music. Victoria is throughout a dancer. Amber is probably a lesbian. Krystal is a fricking prodigy.
> 
> Those who say these personalities complete each other are idiots. It's a potpourri that won't blend. No one knows how to give them a unified standard image. Their songs are a mess.



nah, musically their identity is the most solid out of any SM group. They do cute, fierce, etc. but their sound is extremely solid. Electropop that's played around with a lot to suit the girls (even ballads like Beautiful Goodbye). It's not a sound that everyone will love but musically, SM did a good job establishing a solid sound for them. I wouldn't say all their songs are a mess tbh, their first album had a few gems in it (Dangerous, not the title track Danger, for one, as well as Beautiful Goodbye) but I can definitely see where you're coming from in the 2nd half of the album, it gets extremely messy (tho the distinct f(x) sound is still there).

I agree with you on their group image tho, what are they supposed to be? female-Shinee (wearing their old promotion clothes)? leftovers?? and yes, the group personalities clearly don't blend well together. I thought they got along alright during Koala but there's definitely been clashes once they finished their promos last year and all started individual stuff.



Ennoea said:


> As a group F(x) are odd sure, Krystal has crazy charisma and Sulli just stands around looking cute for instance, but you have to admit in terms of music they're much more interesting than the others. I'm going by Nu Abo tho, Pinocchio was a mess.



ia with more musically interesting for an SM group, they play around with their music a lot and can go from something cute to fierce to emotional but retain their signature f(x) sound. I think the first half of their first full album is a great showcase of f(x) musically but it falls apart after that. If that first half was a mini it would've been SM's best release in '11.



> Shinee have Jonghyun and Onew, two great voices. Polar opposites sure but if SM knew how to use them both well they could do really well. Shame Taemin get's the same moves as the rest, the boy should get some dance breaks or someshit because otherwise wallpaper. Minho lol. Key I tend to not really notice.



SM is terrible at managing Jonghyun & Onew vocally. They've kinda been forcing Jjong into this whole screaming thing ever since Ring Ding Dong that I feel isn't that great for his voice. I hope they give him stuff more R&B feel-ish and have him try other notes instead of just the high notes. Onew needs to be challenged because his voice is really solid & unique but they give him the same type of lines all the time.

Taemin is 3rd best vocally now imo  ita about giving him a dance break though, clearly some of the boys can't keep up due to previous injuries or they lack the ability to do what he can (dance wise)

Minho lacks much talent rly & Key is a jack of all trades but at best average everything he does (whether it be singing, rapping or dancing).



> We all know SNSD's identities since we've followed them for so long but SM wastes them. Watching Hyo get wasted when she's ridiculously talented, and Yuri has the charisma of a fucking lioness yet is wallpaper in SNSD. And Taeyeon, when was she actually challenged? All those sweet voices and only a handful of songs have we seen them in proper use. I know it's impossible but give me a SNSD subunit with Sooyoung, Hyo, Yuri and feat TOP. They'll blow up Korea like a mofo.



ia, the Soshi girls are actually really talented and versatile but because of this group image, not many take them seriously talent wise.

I wish the subunit could come true but SM really hates giving Hyoyeon anything good B( & they would never take a risk like this rly

I think the Jess/Tae thing is a case of you know, putting up with each other long enough & being sick of each other already. They almost never appear on the same episode for Dangerous Boys (whether it be a schedule or coincidental overlap or w/e), you can tell that's a sign.

The other girls still seem quite close but the closeness you can feel from them in 09/10 is gone. Most of the rift seems to be Jess/Tae but it doesn't help that some of the girls moved out from the dorm to stay with their parents already (Jess, Seobb & I think one or two more?) & that a lot of them are now having individual schedules.

Soshi's popularity has been slowly going down though, especially in Japan with the lack of releases. Japan requires you to constantly release something related to the group, the repackage wasn't good enough (and was the only Japan release since the first full album excluding stuff like concert DVD)

If SM was smart, they'd do on a Sooyoung/Seohyun subunit in Japan right now to keep their relevancy up there. Both girls have nothing much on their individual schedules rn & have the best Japanese. Maybe add a third girl into the mix, Hyoyeon since the other two can keep up with her dance wise or one of the more popular girls (Yoona or Yuri) but it seems they're really busy with individual acting schedules. Sunny would be a good choice as well.

or a SM project subunit in Korea, wtf was SM doing with no releases in Jan/Feb. they could've done some sort of subunit thing or project unit between SM groups (Soshi & f(x) members would be good) while planning out EXO's debut & Shinee's comeback but nothing happened.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 9, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> What if SM crashed and other companies bought the rights to SNSD, Shinee & f(x)?  Who would you guys want to get them, do you think any groups would be able to survive even longer because of this?


Rocafella.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2012)

I wouldn't say SNSD's popularity is low in Japan though, they've been in the charts for 9 months. And aren't they releasing Time Machine (which is a disgrace imo), in Japan soon?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 9, 2012)

nah, it's not low but their popularity is definitely slowing down tho imo, the repackage sold quite bad.

it's already been released (on the repackage) but the PV is gonna come out soon to try & boost sales again


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2012)

Repackages don't sell in Japan unless you're JE. It was a shit move from SM to try to flog a repackage to begin with. It's not welcome by people, they bought the album so why should they pay again for a new song when they could have just released a single? Never treat new fans like cash pinatas, it will bite you in the butt.


----------



## Spica (Mar 9, 2012)

Our girls. <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 9, 2012)

Spica said:


> Our girls. <3



they are directly relevant to the forum now!!!!

I can't wait tho, I hope it's a cute song rather than a ballad since the show is more comedy than shounen action (and hopefully the ED runs longer than the normal 13 eps)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 9, 2012)

I think that's the stark difference between last year's comeback & this year's. Last year's comeback felt more like 5 individuals releasing music under a group name while this comeback really gave off they work as a group feel not as 5 indivduals.

idk, maybe Soshi needs something like this to happen for them to get past all the rifts between the members happening last year/now.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 9, 2012)

I could definitely see that BB weren't themselves last year.

I wouldn't blame them though , they're all individually more successful than all your oppas put together . I'm glad they sorted out their differences .

As for Soshi though , it still feels like they're my babies . I still can't see them arguing or disbanding .

Even though I only like few of the members it's just strange to see them so far away from each other . I thought I was the only one who thought they were distancing themselves but seems it's not the case. 

Every second re-blog on my dash used to be TaengSic but now I barely come across one . As long my SooSeobTae are happy i'm good.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 9, 2012)

hust, did you see hyosung's glorious bod all over that solo.

and I think enno likes this fact that zelo is rapping jay-z's part in crazy in love


----------



## Hustler (Mar 9, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> hust, did you see hyosung's glorious bod all over that solo.
> 
> and I think enno likes this fact that zelo is rapping jay-z's part in crazy in love



I died!

At the same time i'm worried about peoples reaction . She's been doing so many of these sexy dances and I know she prefers her sexy self but I don't want people to go "She's a slut , she doesn't have to show off her body all the time etc"

Still bloody amazing though , waiting for the day Ji Eun does something sexy [Even though it wouldn't suit her]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 9, 2012)

I hate how people try to label her a slut for this =/ give them any k-pop guy doing an erotic dance shirtless would have those people screaming OPPAR OMFG. 

Jieun's just too timid & shy  plus she's always hated dancing, the day we get anything remotely close to a solo sexy dance from her will be a gift from heaven. her solo was the only ballad out of the four solos.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 9, 2012)

Some K-pop fan girls are too much 

Lol that was bloody sexy . I have a habit of stanning the main vocalists or the main dancers , sorry rappers .

I love the way Ji Eun is , she's so timid and I love that about her , like the sort of girl you could take home to mom  .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 9, 2012)

it's my habit too, the main vocalists really get to me.

it's either that or my biases will be the visual or one of the unpopular members. I think the only rapper in a group that was one of my main biases was Bekah.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2012)

People calling Hyosung a slut? What must they think of Taec and Siwon lol


----------



## Hustler (Mar 9, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> it's my habit too, the main vocalists really get to me.
> 
> it's either that or my biases will be the visual or one of the unpopular members. I think the only rapper in a group that was one of my main biases was Bekah.



I remember that I asked you why you only stanned only main vocalists but in the end most of my biases are vocalists . Bom , Eunji , Ailee ,Taeyeon etc ,something attractive about them .

I thought Nu'est was a co-ed group when I saw Ren but he's a male with painted nails and everything?

Eno : Perfectly alright for men but nah Hyosung tries to play that sexy image too much  .

What pissed me off so much was how many people reacted negatively to Yoseob collaborating with Eunji . They were like "omg they way he looks at her , i'm so jelaous" .

Bitch if anything he should be honored to collab with a flawless vocalist like her .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 9, 2012)

Ren is really pretty looking but idk, without makeup I actually don't think he's that pretty?

you know what sucks about it? a lot of the slut shaming is coming from Hyuna/4minute fans, you'd think after what their fandom goes through on a regular basis they wouldn't do this.

Can't wait for that Eunji collab, she needs more solo stuff. I personally think her vocals are too strong for what A Pink does.

Is A Pink doing a Seasonal Theme Album or smth? Seven Springs & then Snow Pink... what's next, Summer or Fall?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2012)

> remember that I asked you why you only stanned only main vocalists but in the end most of my biases are vocalists . Bom , Eunji , Ailee ,Taeyeon etc ,something attractive about them



There's something very attractive about talent. Looks get boring after a while.

The Ren guy is really playing up to getting mistaken for a girl, it's kinda weird, it's like he's intentionally being dressed up as a girl. Amber of the Male idol world I guess.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 9, 2012)

Pledis NEEDS it for Nu'est to get attention really, shame they're being outshadowed by EXO (who have really shown nothing that impressive thus far) =/ the other guys are all rather boring personality wise from what I've read of trans of their fancafe chats, Ren is an absolute sweetie tho bc he tells Korean fans not to be mean to Intl fans (this happens a lot sadly =/) & that he welcomes all male fans.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 9, 2012)

He looks like a male version of Raina lol 

What what? it does?  I always felt sorry for Hyuna and even more for the rest of the members since it has always been Hyuna & co but they should be the last people to slut shame anyone .



Even though he's biased as hell , then again who isn't .


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2012)

> Ren is an absolute sweetie tho bc he tells Korean fans not to be mean to Intl fans



They have fans already?


----------



## Hustler (Mar 9, 2012)

Eunji is really too good for A-pink and her idols are Gummy and Jennifer Hudson , how flawless can the girl get 

I don't really care about Cube sub-units unless it ends up being with another company . 

I want something like "Going crazy" which I doubt Cube can pull off . 

Secret love promotions over already and coming back in April? interesting .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 9, 2012)

enno please, everyone has some sort of fans before debut unless it's a REALLY rushed one or completely out of nowhere one (like Secret, they were put together like 2 months before debut). plus they've been rumored to debut since 2010

I think it's cool they have a pretty decent fanbase already tho, Pledis is seriously doing A LOT for their fans (more than what they do for Playgirlz) by having weekly fanchats on the fancafe & even having some sort of Valentine Date event with quite a few fans. It's nowhere on B.A.P's level but I think their current fanafe nos are ahead of EXO's

 I expected Secret Love to end this week (or next at latest) actually since they're coming to Singapore 2 weeks from now. but April comeback tho? I guess they want to keep momentum up because rookies really need to be all out aggressive (especially boy groups). it worked for Beast & Infinite. MBLAQ's management made a mistake with their marketing, not aggressive enough =/


----------



## Hustler (Mar 9, 2012)

I think DSP is really bad at managing their artists but Pledis is even worse . 

AS didn't need so many members , they were fine on their own . They could've made a successful new group with Lizzy , E-young , Nana And Raina and kept the AS old members .

B.A.P is concluding their promos this week . Singapore? You going?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 9, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Eunji is really too good for A-pink and her idols are Gummy and Jennifer Hudson , how flawless can the girl get
> 
> I don't really care about Cube sub-units unless it ends up being with another company .
> 
> ...



brings me back to the recent article that came up of Pledis wanting to do a project unit switch by having some AS girls switch with 4min members in their debut year. could've been cool but I bet CUBE wouldn't do a switch for any members except UEE/Jooyeon for maybe Hyuna.

the problem with Cube is every single one of their title tracks are by Shinsadong Tiger. guy's a good hit maker, but his title tracks are nothing unique or amazing.

I don't like the way he's marketing his EXID group though, these girls are covering pretty much every song he made every week (they went through Fiction, Shock & Troublemaker & idk what else). They'll never break out of that identity of SSDT's girl group if they keep it up. When Dalshabet (E-Tribe) & Brave Girls (Brave Bros) debuted they didn't go around covering every god damn song their producers released previously.

I don't like the whole 'producer makes girl group' thing tho.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 9, 2012)

Hustler said:


> I think DSP is really bad at managing their artists but Pledis is even worse .
> 
> AS didn't need so many members , they were fine on their own . They could've made a successful new group with Lizzy , E-young , Nana And Raina and kept the AS old members .
> 
> B.A.P is concluding their promos this week . Singapore? You going?



nah, they're both equally bad.

Difference between the two is that Pledis has some seriously great ideas out there (esp the whole BLUE/RED subunit they did & trying to do a special promotion unit by trading members with other girl groups) but terrible at execution. if they marketed right, AS could've been seriously one of the big groups but they lost the momentum. with DSP, idt the company has any great ideas out there, all groups they have got popular on their own. Rainbow have to really go all out everywhere to get themselves popular, DSP won't help them much at all. it's what KARA did on all the varieties to get them where they are now.

yeah, I think OC should've been separated from AS. E-Young should be debuting with the upcoming girl trainees (or Venus their upcoming girl group)

yeappp, bought my tix once I could. I hope Secret do more than their standard setlist tho (Mazzik, Madonna, Shy Boy, SM & Love is Move) =/


----------



## Hustler (Mar 9, 2012)

Sounds like a hot mess . If anything I'd have a Gayoon , Lizzy , Jiyoon and E-young collab , now that'd be even more of a hot mess .

Oh right I always mix up Exid and Spica so Exid was covering the Beast songs all this time? 

Fuck me there's too much Daehyun in my life , to the point I can admit he's good looking. Soon i'm gona get sick of looking at him , from Tumblr to every video about B.A.P to icons/avatars .

Who cares you get to stare at Hyosung and Ji Eun


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 9, 2012)

;o; and daehyun

tbh I didn't expect Daehyun to get such a huge fanbase, I usually don't end up stanning the hugely popular members, more of the middle popular ones, he's a weird case.

Spica are more talented than EXID imo, they're a bunch of great singers & Kim Boa has a lot of sass & charisma.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 9, 2012)

I watched 2 episodes of Ta dah it's B.A.P , dude barely says 2 words . Can't believe he's got such a huge fan base , another case of TOP I guess .

Boa is awesome , I want Spica to do well they seem to be a legit talented group. 

On another news BB slaying the charts as expected

I read about Himchan being then next greasy Woohyun , I lol'd .

Any news about Woolim girl group?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 9, 2012)

Tadah! is really scripted imo lol. I think it gets better later on but I didn't watch past the showcase yet.

no idea about Woolim girls, supposedly April but with Infinite comeback in May, who knows. there's also rumor of another boy group but I doubt it'll be anytime soon esp since Infinite just got big.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 9, 2012)

Probably is but I admire BYG and Himchan for trying their best though , BYG used to have zero variety sense especially during the Secret promos . He used to be such a shy little guy .

Nooo! I really want Woolim girls , they have flawless members,  talent and have the potential to be bigger than Infinite even though they'll be riding on their success .


----------



## koguryo (Mar 9, 2012)

Jet lag sucks and I'm still kinda homesick for Korea


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 9, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> I think that's the stark difference between last year's comeback & this year's. Last year's comeback felt more like 5 individuals releasing music under a group name while this comeback really gave off they work as a group feel not as 5 indivduals.



even if they didn't  get along i hope they never break up

still the best male group in korea IMO


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 9, 2012)

MBLAQ for KMF ..woot!


----------



## Spica (Mar 9, 2012)

Speaking about distance between Kpop-group members. 

Really worried about Gyul. It's so obvious people have long labelled her loner. The other members just seem more close to each other than with her. Her best friend is a fellow group leader from a different label as well.



Gyul is not here


----------



## Hustler (Mar 9, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> so much interesting conversation
> 
> What's this about Woolim girls? links? I'm interested



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ7S3z_sRfk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riNTndEmE4A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Mar 9, 2012)

Argh first thing I saw was taemin 
I gagged a little bit.
Thank god that video of Hyosung fixed my eyes.

Also in regards to B.A.P from what I've gathered Daehyun and Jongup have the most fans.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 9, 2012)

Onew's picture is normal. Thank fuck 



> can someone shop a halo over onew’s shoulders pic that’s all the pic needs


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2012)

DSP might be shitty as fuck but Kara have somehow become a Million selling artist through their image alone lol. That's some fucking serious luck.

Kara are fine. Gyuri's known Seungyeon for years before debut, yes she's a loner but she's prob more closer to Nicole and Jing than the likes of Hara who seems like the true loner in Kara. Kara is pretty fragmented though, they all live separately and the lawsuit caused a lot of shit between the members. At this point they're just working with eachother rather than the "sisterly" bond others peddle. AS has to be the worst though, Kahi is a general and the hate against Uee within the group is just sad, esp from Raina.


----------



## Spica (Mar 9, 2012)

Tell me more about the hate against Uee and Kahi.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 9, 2012)

nah, I don't think most of the girls hate Uee, Raina's just jealous of her A LOT. Uee was the one that handled Raina & Nana's discipline  but tbh, she's closer to the younger girls like Nana (the first person she calls on the RM ep for help is Nana), E-Young & Lizzy and Jungah as well (then again Jungah seems to be the only member loved by everyone) 

Kahi is only close to Jungah/Nana and maybe Jooyeon. You can tell Kahi loathes Raina, if she had her way no way Raina would be in AS  there was this hidden camera they tried to prank Kahi with & it was Raina vs Jooyeon but Kahi lashed out on Raina instead of Joo.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2012)

My creativity knows no bounds.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 10, 2012)

thats a good hair style for him

thus he should change it back to an older one so i can hate him a little easier


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 10, 2012)

I like the sexy just woke up out of bed after sex hair on idols idkwhy.


----------



## Spica (Mar 10, 2012)

Rather that than Bieber-do. And Japanese Host-style.



I WANT TO SHAVE THEIR HEADS AND SEND THEM TO THE ARMY. Build some muscles. Man up. Anything, just get rid of the hair.


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 10, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> ofcourse Jongup has shitloads of fans, he's hot



LMAO quoted for truth haha

I think Daehyun's cute, too, but that blond hair really doesn't suit him


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 10, 2012)

o god damn what is that pic spica.

i feel like jinwoon is the male version of cara


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 10, 2012)

Taeyeon's Bday message to SONES



			
				Kim Tae Yeon said:
			
		

> Wassap SONE! ^^ hi hi!
> 
> Are you all doing well? It's Taeyeon !!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler (Mar 10, 2012)

Did Raina get work done?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 10, 2012)

she fixed her previous nosejob I think.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 10, 2012)

I almost couldn't recognize her , thought it was Soyeon at first glance


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 10, 2012)

my friends all said she looks like Lizzy.



> Fantagio will be collaborating with Pledis, label of Son Dambi and After School, to showcase a seven member girl group in April. The group has already started training for its first single with a dance piece by a famous composer, and will be promoted through the combined efforts of Pledis and Fantagio.
> 
> “They’ve trained for about a year and a half. Four members are from Fantagio and three are from Pledis, and after their debut, Fantagio will be managing the acting portions of their promotion while Pledis will be taking over variety,” an official from Fantagio said.



wowwww. idek what to think about this


----------



## Spica (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't like how everyone is saying she got prettier after the change. Her cheeks were her main charm and she lost them (either by surgery or harsh diet) and it's NOT a good thing. 

Conforming to standard Korean beauty ideals. 

Oh and Nana has a really good bone structure, she looks like Japanese gyaru models, like Tsubasa, Rinka and Kumicky.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 10, 2012)

Argh Sooyoung looks so good


----------



## Hustler (Mar 10, 2012)

^ Haha I saw that pic on Tumblr and literally stared at it for minutes

She looks soo good!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 10, 2012)

you guys will stare at this

& marvel at her pretty before realizing


*Spoiler*: __ 



it's ren.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 10, 2012)

I can't stan him because he reminds me of Raina 

He doesn't look so girly normally.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2012)

That dude is on hormone therapy or something.


----------



## Spica (Mar 10, 2012)

Dat skin.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 10, 2012)

Dem lips

i approve of this genderqueer


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 10, 2012)

you'll approve more after this


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 10, 2012)

hmm he is rather cute.  i can only imagine how many gifs are going to pop up of people practically molesting him


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2012)

> His fancy poses and runway dragged great deal of people.





Those poses seem lol


----------



## Sasori (Mar 10, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA GOT TRAPPED.

It's ok I'll just fuck the head.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2012)

Watching fancams from the FTI/CNB concert. Yonghwa seems really out of it.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 10, 2012)

Gaon Top 100 Digital Single chart for 2011

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqSr1G_lW68[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URjHAcaYkjQ[/YOUTUBE]



> 100. 파파라치(Paparazzi) – Kan Mi Youn
> 099. 늪(Swamp) – Kim Bum Soo
> 098. 하루하루(Day After Day) – Kim Bo Kyung
> 097. 사랑하면 안될까(Can’t I Love You) – Chang Min & Jin Woon
> ...


----------



## 8ghosts (Mar 10, 2012)

I need to see this SNSD and KARA hentai


----------



## Zach (Mar 10, 2012)

Ikje said:


> Argh Sooyoung looks so good



Damn she looks good.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 11, 2012)

Lol Taeyang hugged IU

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTwIXxoQRac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Mar 11, 2012)

lmao rains angel best rep ever


----------



## Sasori (Mar 11, 2012)

​


----------



## Hustler (Mar 11, 2012)

?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 11, 2012)

was that my rep

I repped him with an image of Ren maybe I fucked up the link


----------



## Chloe (Mar 11, 2012)

I can't take this seriously.
Dying of laughter at 2:34
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn8mfNvGVYQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Garudo (Mar 11, 2012)

Can't stop watching this...  TOP & GD are kings!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 11, 2012)

what is this sunggyu your voice sounded good but still WTF R U DOING


----------



## Sasori (Mar 11, 2012)

Nah it was a rep of Ren but what I posted was something else completely <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice , what I expected from 2AM


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2012)

Fantastic Baby's live was so much fucking fun. I loved it.

2AM song is decent, their album will be better though.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2012)

> add a curly eyebrow
> 
> and Daesung is suddenly the best Sanji cosplayer in the history of ever



Oh fuck Wouter


----------



## Spica (Mar 11, 2012)

After Fantastic Baby everything seems so dead.


----------



## Sera (Mar 11, 2012)

Bigger gif:


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2012)

TOP needs to open a Modern Dance school.


----------



## Sera (Mar 11, 2012)

choomTOP.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 11, 2012)

Finally got around to watching the Bad Boy MV and the Fantastic Baby MV

I don't know what to say besides.....



BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## Adachi (Mar 12, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> mfw they started dancing
> '
> EDIT HOLY SHIT I JUST NOTICED
> 
> ...


 Here's GD: 

SNSD "Time Machine" PV teaser:


----------



## Suhoon (Mar 12, 2012)

before when you guys were talking about ren.
they put loads of make up on him.
look for pictures of him clean faced, he looks feminine but not like a girl.
seriously. i feel for him wearing all that make up.
my poor bby ;---;



koguryo said:


> Finally got around to watching the Bad Boy MV and the Fantastic Baby MV
> 
> I don't know what to say besides.....
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]g7_Up2FB_Fk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Adachi (Mar 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_H3wgnYBWY[/YOUTUBE]

Love the beat and the background orchestra.


----------



## 8ghosts (Mar 12, 2012)

damn so guys in korea pay and carry purses? This is on top of being pussies and not approaching women at clubs right?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2012)

Ludacris will collab with GD. I hope it's as good as Ayy Girl


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 12, 2012)

Psh, nothing can reach Ayy Girl level.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 12, 2012)

Is that the Dok2 Soulja boy collab?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 12, 2012)

Showed the pic of Ren to one of my kpop fanboy friends.

He put it as a wallpaper on his iPhone


----------



## Sasori (Mar 12, 2012)

Speaking of which, I actually have a female friend who looks identical to Ren except she has black hair.

The resemblence in the facial bone structure is uncanny.


----------



## Sera (Mar 12, 2012)

Where did Qri get the idea for her stage name from?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2012)

Sasori you seem enamoured with Ren


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 12, 2012)

Yonghwa confirmed for predator


----------



## Spica (Mar 12, 2012)

Sas, you're like those bicurious guys I read in yaoi but have never believed to be real, like leprechauns.


-

A year after and I can't fathom the horrible marketing for SNSD's Bad Girl. This is nowhere known as Hoot but it has its own original MV and people has barely heard about it. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-vzC5qqF9o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I really, really dislike Japanese labels, they are so behind in Internet marketing. Quality sucks as always and rightwingers wonder why Kpop is popular?


----------



## Sera (Mar 12, 2012)

^ The Bad Girl video could have been better, indeed. 

~

Umm, guys. Out of these three names, which is your favourite?

Jiyeon
Qri
Taeyeon


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPiiX3qZxE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 12, 2012)

I thought this PV will be a story PV but...oh well

YoonA the most tired one while shooting the MV
she was like running and got bad weather while the others got a nice one
the girls look kinda painful, but only Soo smile while on the phone at the end.

so the other are all lonely and Soo got bf?

- so there is a lucky bastard calling them... and Soo was the one chosen? lol?
the others was waiting for someone too i guess...
cuz Yuri was waiting for a call at the beginning...

Sica's tear T.T


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 12, 2012)

Okay MV.  If only SNSD had half the members so it could have an actual plot. D:


----------



## Sasori (Mar 12, 2012)

Spica said:


> Sas, you're like those bicurious guys I read in yaoi but have never believed to be real, like leprechauns.


----------



## Alien (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks so similar to IU sometimes


----------



## Spica (Mar 12, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> ^ The Bad Girl video could have been better, indeed.
> 
> ~
> 
> ...



Qri! For reasons I've already stated. Then Jiyeon. 

I just don't really like the use of SNSD names anywhere than on the members.  I will always give people the evil eye if they use such famous idol names tho. 

NudeShroom, you seem like the type of person to change your nick to Seohyun or something. Don't do it.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 12, 2012)

IchiTenshou said:


> I thought this PV will be a story PV but...oh well
> 
> YoonA the most tired one while shooting the MV
> she was like running and got bad weather while the others got a nice one
> ...



Each girl had some aspect of waiting or longing for someone but in the end they found resolve and decided to move forward with others even giving a faint smile as well.

Was Yoona left at the altar though? Kinda harsh.

I wished they linked the solo shots instead of having that contrived clock studio group shot. Sunny, Yuri, Sooyoung, and Jessica seemed to have similar settings while Tiffany, Seohyun, Hyoyeon and Taeyeon could have been in the same area. 

Yoona well...shes trapped in a blizzard so once the other girls meet up they can go save her!


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 12, 2012)

I was sweet potato for a few months.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 12, 2012)

Though in all seriousness I'm pretty metrosexual.

It's funny though, in London metrosexual is really cool, in Korea metrosexual is sexy, but in Japan people just think you are gay wtf.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 12, 2012)

We shall never understand Japan.


----------



## Spica (Mar 12, 2012)

Nude, how predictable. 



Sasori said:


> Though in all seriousness I'm pretty metrosexual.
> 
> It's funny though, in London metrosexual is really cool, in Korea metrosexual is sexy, but in Japan people just think you are gay wtf.



Metro.  From the impression of Korean culture, it does seem like metro is considered very attractive there (flower boy culture and stuff) but the rest of the world, not only Japan, thinks it's gay. Depending on how liberal a country is, it's cool or not.

The Korean chaebol heir guy I told about in the last thread was a metro. Everyone thought he was gay but he was almost as aggressive in his sexual pursuit after women as you  

Other than being a douche his room smelled nice. Really, really nice, like forest berries. Call me sexist but I never thought a guy would have such nice smelling room. And he had a _huge_ collection of scarves and colognes.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 12, 2012)

We all know Yongseo was 100% scripted.


----------



## Spica (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh the comments from butthurt shippers.



> I believe the show carries a certain percentage are scripted depending on the couple. And I feel that Yongseo and Adam couple have the least script.
> 
> They are so natural and real. Facial expression cannot be scripted and lied.
> If everything is scripted, then I believe Yongseo has fallen in love with each other.
> ...



Talk about being delusional. Even Seobb put her foot down and said it was "make-believe".


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 12, 2012)

Yonghwa's awkwardness wasnt scripted. lol

He was really shitting himself when Soshi came to visit.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 13, 2012)

the real plot of time machine:


----------



## Hustler (Mar 13, 2012)

^ 

Yoona looks good!

G-d solo in August , exciting! 

I doubt anything can topple Heart breaker but either way he probably saved the best songs for himself or worked really hard on his songs .


----------



## Sasori (Mar 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sK5vj5zEzLA[/YOUTUBE]shit her voice is fucking amazing o_O


----------



## Spica (Mar 13, 2012)

Wait for the shitstorm that will rage after the girl group version is up.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 13, 2012)

Hehe, they were all taller than me but I still got more weight than 2PM's average. I havent even bulked up yet as I was planning to do. 

Honestly I think their averages should at least be 5kg more and theyre probably lying about their weight, though theyre guys so I dont see the reason.

Im really kinda worried about the girls weight more. Its probably going to be tragic. Remember Tara is not meant to eat during promotions...?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 13, 2012)

it's the Asian genes. My bro doesn't even work out or does like 1/10 of the things idols do on a daily basis and he eats a ton of junk food and at normal meals too and he's only 64kg. even then, in my school there are a ton of guys in the 50-60kg range for weight and they eat a lot too. 

male idols rly only diet before comeback week otherwise their diets are more lax (compared to female idols) & what they do on a daily basis with all the practicing & schedules probably helps burn off whatever weight they would gain from eating. I think the profile weights don't really match up to their real life weight bc it's constantly changing and the profile weights were probably used for the calculations. female idols have it worse off =/


----------



## Sera (Mar 13, 2012)

Spica said:


> Qri! For reasons I've already stated. Then Jiyeon.
> 
> I just don't really like the use of SNSD names anywhere than on the members.  I will always give people the evil eye if they use such famous idol names tho.



So, it's bad to have an idol's name as your username? 

~

Edit - Here are the  and  acapellas if anyone is interested.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 13, 2012)

I            am.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 13, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> BoM (who?)


Their rapper was in the original lineup of Block B.
I stan him like a friend.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXdQeuei_4k[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2q6s889u--Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Mar 13, 2012)

Love Day - Yoseob and Eunji
Cute.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geDNDYwnOmc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 13, 2012)

wow @ the amount of releases today.

my personal opinion quick summary:

b1a4 full album - disappointing, i was very bored on first listen. Baro's solo with Min is pretty sweet, that was the one that stood out the most. Sandeul's solo bored me. group songs i'll have to relisten to have a solid opinion.

yoseob & eunji - cute, i like it. their voices go well together.

rainbow gonna gonna go single - gonna gonna go is alright but I love the B-Side (Hello) more. I thought it was gonna be a ballad at the start but it surprised me (in a good way)

after school playgirlz album - just in time is like the better princess sister of shampoo. gimme love is a great example of how to use autotune as a main point in a song well, miss futuristic is a bad one. broken heart is amazing, tell me disappointed me (expected better from the preview), rip off is alright but not a standout. shampoo (jpn) is the most tragic out of their 5 remakes they had, shanghai romance (jpn) was alright but meh.

jiyeon & jb (dream high 2 ost): both are decent singers but nothing great. this ballad kinda falls flat


----------



## Hustler (Mar 13, 2012)

I expected a bit too much from the Eunji + Yoseob collab


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 13, 2012)

it's a White Day song so I didn't expect anything epic or great, just something cute enough (so that song fulfilled my expectations)


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2012)

> Other than being a douche his room smelled nice. Really, really nice, like forest berries. Call me sexist but I never thought a guy would have such nice smelling room. And he had a huge collection of scarves and colognes



That's really sexist

You know guys do try to smell nice and stay clean. And scarves are great, they're chick magnets.

Wouter don't buy that shit. 2PM being 69KG is the biggest piece of crap I've read, I could see some of the others being thin but either 2PM are lying about their heights, or their muscles are photoshop.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 13, 2012)

scarves aren't chick magnets here enno we hate the heat (& anything that will keep us more unnecessarily warm) with a burning fiery passion 

lol this is weird but what is CUBE doing. weren't they supposed to debut a boy group by now already (as well as a 2nd digital single for beast from upcoming album)? and 4minute's comeback seems... nowhere near in sight.

March is shaping up to be interesting tho, I think it's been a while since a ton of boygroups promoted together.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh it's a white day single? interesting 

Holy shit next RM ep is Ha Ji Won??

My body is more than ready


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2012)

Isn't she just the hottest girl in Korea? There was a drama in which they tried to class her as ugly, I laughed my ass off.


----------



## Sera (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Spica (Mar 13, 2012)

Haha, the last frame, TOP doing aegyo. He's more adorable than any girl when he does that thing with his eyebrows haha.

Enno, grab Air Wick Reed Diffuser Midnight Blackberry & Vanilla Silk in ASDA and give it a sniff! It turns any room to a fairytale palace.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Isn't she just the hottest girl in Korea? There was a drama in which they tried to class her as ugly, I laughed my ass off.



Yeah she's gorgeous as hell with an adorable personality to boot .

Loved her in FO .

Hottest girl in Korea would easily be HJW vs Shin Se Kyung , I can't pick


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2012)

SKS is abit idk weird, esp on RM, but yeah both are gorgeous.



> Enno, grab Air Wick Reed Diffuser Midnight Blackberry & Vanilla Silk in ASDA and give it a sniff! It turns any room to a fairytale palace.



I don't like scented spray, my brother has this one and it makes me wanna puke. But there's nothing wrong with a guy spray stuff in to his room to make it smell like the pants of a Sultan.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> SKS is abit idk weird, esp on RM, but yeah both are gorgeous.



Lol I found her really quirky and cute

I die every time I see this pic

Eun Hye is pretty hot too


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 13, 2012)

SSK was Jonghyun's ex right?

ia with Hust, she looks stunning in that pic.

Eun Hye has a unique look/charm about her imo.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeh Jong's ex  . He did well though , really well .

lool Iu so cute


----------



## Sera (Mar 13, 2012)

^ I love IU. Her crush on Taeyang is so adorable.


~


----------



## Hustler (Mar 13, 2012)

Another half assed Japanese release lol

Speaking of JP releases , i'm liking your hair Bom 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMYGu-AUsAI#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Mar 13, 2012)

Not just half-assed. By the quality, it looks like it's from the early 2000s.  Japan, why don't you like widescreen HD?


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 13, 2012)

oh my god 

I would giggle like a little girl if i saw this IRL.

in fact i did it while watching it

super adorable


----------



## Hustler (Mar 13, 2012)

Same reason they like censored porn , anime girls and bizarre things

It's Japan , you can't question them


----------



## Sera (Mar 13, 2012)

I really like Bom's hair too. Minzy suits longer hair as well. CL's hair looks kinda 80's to me.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 13, 2012)

Minzy's leather jacket with studs looks badass. Damn!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 13, 2012)

what in the world is this name even.

the pictures kind of remind me of debut era infinite but we'll see what happens


----------



## Sasori (Mar 14, 2012)

lmao that last gif me and my friends do all the time for lulz


----------



## Hustler (Mar 14, 2012)

Sungyeol with long hair looks too much like Jungshin

BtoB wtf?


----------



## Garudo (Mar 14, 2012)

It was expected...The first mashup featuring I am the Best & Fantastic Baby:

[YOUTUBE]aR2-JBwJFEI[/YOUTUBE]

It fits so well... pek


----------



## Sasori (Mar 14, 2012)

hahahaha omg that's awesome


----------



## Hustler (Mar 14, 2012)

Haha pretty good mash up . Love YG club bangers .


----------



## Hustler (Mar 14, 2012)

Man I missed Big Bang live stages 



Even though I suggested before that T-ara would be just fine with Soyeon , Hyomin , Eunjung and Jiyeon  ,I don't really want anyone to get kicked out .

Adding members would be completely unnecessary , Hwayoung was a useless addition .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 14, 2012)

I think hwayoung was a bit of a useless add at first but her rapping is pretty decent and she has more charisma than half the girls in live stages so I hope she doesn't get switched out.

but what in the actual fuck really. T-ara are at their peak now, why do unnecessary member changes? CCM is the one ent company that is the most shady out of all, I feel really bad for any girl that is forced out of the group.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2012)

I can understand sub-labels. That way you can concentrate on one artist at a time. But a whole sub label for one group is dumb.

I fear for Tara. You never know, maybe one of the members complained and that sadist ass of a CEO might be trying to screw them.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 14, 2012)

with how he reacted to the Kara lawsuit, I'm not surprised if he does such a thing.


----------



## Sera (Mar 14, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Man I missed Big Bang live stages
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope it's not going to be a bad change. I like Qri, but she never has that many lines and I hope she's not there just because she's 'pretty' and 'cute'.


----------



## Spica (Mar 14, 2012)

Was that CEO the one who called KARA "shameful to Korea" because they complained?


----------



## Hustler (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah the one who wanted all 3 gone from the industry if I recall correctly , smh!

If anything I see him adding members to T-ara since co-ed is not going as well


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 14, 2012)

MEMBER OF DISBANDED HEART2HEART COVERS BAD BOY


----------



## Spica (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't know if you guys have heard but there are rumours that Hwayoung's nipple slip was a PR stunt. Since it seems too unlikely that they (the stylists) couldn't predict that shuffling and jumping around without a bra wouldn't end up nicely.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 14, 2012)

Heart2heart disbanded? lol

Spica: I doubt it . It's too much of a risk to pull off , something like that could break a group since majority of the Korean netizens have their heads stuck up their asses .


----------



## Spica (Mar 14, 2012)

Not if the member is dispensable  And look at T-ara now, they're doing member-changes. If Hwayoung gets the short straw.... ._____.

Also: This is a capital A


----------



## Sera (Mar 14, 2012)

I secretly wish that game was real.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 14, 2012)

love the mv, I think bangkok city guy wrote face?


----------



## Spica (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd like a Hallyu Dating Sim.  God knows there's too few in English. 

You can only be a princess for so long and 8 princes are too few for a harem before you get bored.  I want one of those otome games where you wash the body of a hunk and he gets aroused.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 14, 2012)

aren't there a lot of those games in japan (i'm not sure about this lmao, i want to play them for the lulz tho)?


----------



## Hustler (Mar 14, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> love the mv, I think bangkok city guy wrote face?


----------



## Spica (Mar 14, 2012)

There are loads. One would think the market is only male-oriented because of Love Plus but there's a gigantic market towards women. 

I tried the Vampire Knight dating game and it would probably be more exciting if some vampires went shirtless. And had some knowledge of Japanese, but that's not my top priority. 

For more modest ones (also released in English) Harvest Moon and Rune Factory are great, Rain's Angel, you'll probably like those. They're more farming/fantasy than just dating. You build a farm and on the side you can get married to a bunch of guys/girls.

To something completely creepy, Korea should do a label dating sim. Like you're the CEO of a label that are grooming a bunch of girls/guys to become idols and as they grow you try to bond romantically.  this can also be taken as a jab towards the shady industry.

I like the thought of me, as CEO-noona for Zelo.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2012)

> To something completely creepy, Korea should do a label dating sim. Like you're the CEO of a label that are grooming a bunch of girls/guys to become idols and as they grow you try to bond romantically.  this can also be taken as a jab towards the shady industry.



I can think of many dirty scenarios that would be epic.


----------



## Zach (Mar 14, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> love the mv, I think bangkok city guy wrote face?


----------



## Spica (Mar 14, 2012)

J... Jay? Is that you?


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 14, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> love the mv, I think bangkok city guy wrote face?


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 14, 2012)

So I'm behind on RM again (addiction to ME series >_>) and i'm watching 80 atm cause i've had that dl'd for like forever lol

I love how when they take Hyomin's temp she's like "Do I have a fever?!"   love hyomin haha

edit: oh god she is so lol 

complaining in the pool


----------



## Adachi (Mar 14, 2012)

Damn, Leessang's music is so awesome, idk why but putting Gil's raspy singing with Gary's "ordinary" rapping accompanied by a female singing is just a perfect match. Been listening to their songs for the past 2 days.

Speaking of RM, I just finished ep 70 last night. Almost caught up with you guys.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2012)

Leessang are incredible. Each album has a distinct sound so there's always something new to find there. Imo the older albums were better but I don't mind their more mellower sounds of recent years. All in all they're one of my favourite Korean acts.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 14, 2012)

Holy mother of god!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 14, 2012)

hust, that's hyosung's face shopped onto Anne Hathaway's body


----------



## Naked (Mar 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Original Picture_ 







I didn't realize it before, but you can clearly see that most of the hair isn't  Hyosung's in the photoshopped picture.

And it didn't look like Hyosung's body either.


----------



## Zach (Mar 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 14, 2012)

Also Ren in that video


----------



## Sasori (Mar 15, 2012)

The guy that gets bullied in the Nu'est video, does anyone know his name?

I wana use his hair as a reference.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 15, 2012)

my friend says he's Doyoon & will debut in the other pledis boys group (Tempest).  idk how she finds out all of this.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 15, 2012)

Ah thought so but everyone was re blogging saying "new maxim teaser" so I fell for it


----------



## Hustler (Mar 15, 2012)

It's not bad but I think the bgm kinda ruins the song IMO . I really like this song by them 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IC4ZCsgD3S0[/YOUTUBE] 



> Kim Kwangoo commented, "I've had 30 years of experience and have done much with singers starting as rookies. After three years as activities as a singer, pride and laziness is effected. Stress becomes a bigger deal and it gets harder. You can't win the competition with this type of mindset. This is what has ruined a lot of singers. If there's no effort or there is no singing skills, the members will not be given parts (measures) to sing."



Lol what a pyscho . The girls get like 2 hours of sleep and the lazyness on stage probably comes from overworking , have you ever thought of that?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 15, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> my friend says he's Doyoon & will debut in the other pledis boys group (Tempest).  idk how she finds out all of this.


PRO          

Can she help me find some recent pictures of his hair for me?

Specifically the back.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 15, 2012)

Davichi cover a song in Vietnamese...way better than the original lolol. They sing like  pros

- MuBank in Vietnam is this weekend ^^


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 15, 2012)

are they airing it this weekend?

pledis good job, english hardsubbed ver of face on official channel, the mv makes so much more sense with the lyrics & the choreo in the 2nd verse especially


----------



## Shani61 (Mar 15, 2012)

I wonder if Taewoo sang at his own wedding lol. I can't imagine anyone more perfect in Korea to sing a love ballad. (I'm sure there are others, but I mean, I can imagine this woman is in love with his voice xD)


----------



## Chloe (Mar 15, 2012)

Nu'est's song is pretty good.
Stanning JR. He's so hot 

Also watching the english subs, he says shit 
And after watching it with subs I like it more.

Ren's already like the male version of Amber within the fandom.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2012)

Bilasa song was good but that autotune was too much.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2012)

That bastard from CCM, it's an idol group, not fucking Battle Royale, why is he treating them like shit on his shoes?

They've worked their asses off to get here and now he's threatening to let members go because they're lazy? Is he fucking joking? It's from being overworked to the point the girls are dying. Jiyeon should just go to acting, Hyomin should do musicals if he's gonna act like this. He's such a shit.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 15, 2012)

he's a shithead for suggesting that, do you know why they come off lazy etc. it's because you treat them like robots, giving them only 2 hours of a sleep (sometimes even none), forcing them to film unnecessary MVs (the various Cry Cry & Lovey Dovey MVs) for no reason.

heard some (idk if true) rumors:
hwayoung might be moved to co-ed
ex-seeya/co-ed girl Soomi might be added
will add members but only promote as 7 members (unlikely)

I think this is so dumb, especially with the upcoming solo concerts they plan to hold? and a japanese album release (and tour there)

B1A4 Jinyoung wrote all the tracks but knows nothing about chords? I can tell from all the autotune in the album really. Hope he learns some soon because this album was underwhelming save around three tracks. their past minis were much better. and their sound is all over the place, what are they supposed to be?


----------



## Spica (Mar 15, 2012)

Loving Nu'Est. No idea the lyrics were about this. And they swear 



Rain's Angel said:


> he's a shithead for suggesting that, do you know why they come off lazy etc. it's because you treat them like robots, giving them only 2 hours of a sleep (sometimes even none), forcing them to film unnecessary MVs (the various Cry Cry & Lovey Dovey MVs) for no reason.
> 
> heard some (idk if true) rumors:
> hwayoung might be moved to co-ed
> ...



Hwayoung in limbo seems like the likeliest. 

When will people react, like with SM's slave contracts? Because T-ara aren't oppars, no one cares?


----------



## Alien (Mar 15, 2012)

Secret is doing the ending for the Rock Lee anime spin-off


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 15, 2012)

can't wait ;; does anyone know how to stream the show or something or what channel it's on?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2012)

It's a nice track, more FTI than CNB tho. Took me two listens, I really like it nowXD


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2012)

He thinks he's savvy but he's killing T-ara as a group.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2012)

The song lyrics of Still in Love, lol Gogumas will have a field day with this.


----------



## Alien (Mar 15, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> can't wait ;; does anyone know how to stream the show or something or what channel it's on?



Check this section on the 27th; 

links will appear there


----------



## Sasori (Mar 15, 2012)

Ikje said:


> Ren's already like the male version of Amber within the fandom.


That's funny because Ren atually makes a hotter female than Amber.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 15, 2012)

I really wana sig this but the file is so huge


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2012)

Someone make Sas the trappiest set ever


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 15, 2012)

So at the ending rap, when the guy said stan, did anyone else automatically refer to the omona definition?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2012)

What does stan stand for, I've always wondered.

So 2AM have dethroned Big Bang on the charts, I guess I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 15, 2012)

Stan	
Based on the central character in the Eminem song of the same name, a "stan" is an overzealous maniacal fan for any celebrity or athlete.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2012)

> Stan
> Based on the central character in the Eminem song of the same name, a "stan" is an overzealous maniacal fan for any celebrity or athlete.



Oh okay, why didn't I remember this.


----------



## Sera (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2012)

My gran wears those glasses Taeyang.


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 15, 2012)

omg speaking of overzealous maniacal fans. holy shit, I knew that there were a lot of saesangs out there but I never knew an entire culture/community had sprung up from it.


----------



## Spica (Mar 15, 2012)

> Park also revealed that she felt regretful about the negative view people had of people like her. “There is* no way that oppas can be where they are now just by singing and dancing*. We give them the support they need to get popular. Singers are celebrities. This is how they make money.”



Fuck ya bitches.

EDIT: Beliebers are somehow saner than the sasaengs (except the fake-preggo lady). At least they went in a complete lockdown and panic operation when Biebs' friend discovered their Tumblr community.  Oh Code Purple.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2012)

The part where they defecated in front of the dorms, that's just unnecessary, esp for the poor guy that had to clean it up>_>

I read somewhere that someone that goes by the name of a naked fungi has been sending Seohyun pics of potatoes being tortured using spoons and forks. Not pointing any fingers but it's possibly a Sasaeng


----------



## Sera (Mar 15, 2012)

Sunny looks so cute here!


----------



## Sera (Mar 15, 2012)

She reminds me of the ':33' smiley in that photo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2012)

haha that's a good look for her hair


----------



## Sera (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah, I like her hair curled a little.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqMPjQMUfOc[/YOUTUBE]
Oh Sera. In the creepy words of Seungri, "Mama just let be your lavar"


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8hdoA6JeaM[/YOUTUBE]
FB has to be on of the best live songs in ages.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygLyOGMWgXo#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Mar 15, 2012)

ren before he dyed his hair:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2012)

He looks like a guy and a girl at the same time.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2012)

Sungjong 2.0


Not Korean but I know the thread will love this


----------



## Adachi (Mar 15, 2012)

WOW, RM ep 74 = best ep ever. Still watching atm, but it's intense as hell.

Aww come on, everything was excellent until they used the Naruto music.


----------



## Naked (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah, episode 74 was pretty fun, but


*Spoiler*: __ 



KJK always gets shafted in the end.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 15, 2012)

Just finished it. What an ending lol, the production crew must really love the cast, buying them clothes and plane tickets haha.

^Can't say I didn't see it coming, since they included the tidbit of KJK sitting in jail alone in the last episode. That's why I yelled like a friend when Haha used his power.  And I think it's because it was always him that won in the earlier episodes, so nowadays I am sort of glad whenever he loses. Have to admit he offers some of the best twists though.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 15, 2012)

was that the superpower ep? Jihyo basically had everything wrapped up before Haha screwed her up


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh man that episode was pure gold.

79 is good too, but in a different way.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 16, 2012)

Sigged


----------



## Sasori (Mar 16, 2012)

> She revealed, “I heard that there is also a girl that prostitutes herself to make money for her sasaeng activities.”


Name and phone number please.


----------



## Garudo (Mar 16, 2012)

TBH... At first, I thought he (Ren) was a fine looking girl. Until I watched the MV... I feel ashamed...

But now... I want him and Amber (fx) to sing a duet


----------



## Spica (Mar 16, 2012)

More rumours about the CCM-CEO: 

- He prostitutes the girls (escorting to rich and wealthy men)
- He's the one who is harming Eunjung (that's why she's hurt all the time)
- Hwayoung is depressed and considering suicide because of the nipple slip (which he planned with the stylists for PR stunt)
- Hyomin was in the beginning supposed to be kicked out (if not for IY) but she's safe in the new member change.
- Boram is forced to wear kids clothing when meeting him. ()
- Qri is first to go in the new member change because she complained about the workload or something.
- Jiyeon was told to do plastic surgery. 

:S


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 16, 2012)

This could explain why Qri rejected a Japanese drama role


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

> Boram is forced to wear kids clothing when meeting him.



What is this? 

That sounds really fucked up, not sure I want to believe all that>_>


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

Yoochun's fathers death has been really tough on JYJ. Yoochun is in mourning, Jae apparently in Hospital and is unstable and Junsu has collapsed from exhaustion. Fuck me these guys are in trouble.


----------



## Sera (Mar 16, 2012)

Spica said:


> More rumours about the CCM-CEO:
> 
> - He prostitutes the girls (escorting to rich and wealthy men)
> - He's the one who is harming Eunjung (that's why she's hurt all the time)
> ...



These can't be true, right? That's awful! Poor girls. 

Jiyeon does not need plastic surgery at all.


~


> “When I look back on my 30 years of experience in discovering new talent, by their third year they become full of themselves, and lazy.  If they are not always on the edge of their seat and working hard, and think that they can just get by with what they already have, they will not be able to beat the competition.  I have seen many singers become complacent because of their pride.  For the members who have no singing ability and do not work hard, I will not give them parts [in the songs].”



Seriously... what?


----------



## Spica (Mar 16, 2012)

Most of those rumours are Twitter-chatz.  But some are probably half-true.


----------



## Zach (Mar 16, 2012)

Garudo said:


> TBH... At first, I thought he (Ren) was a fine looking girl. Until I watched the MV... I feel ashamed...
> 
> But now... I want him and Amber (fx) to sing a duet



I thought it was a girl too 

Best couple ever


----------



## Hustler (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm so proud of goddess Ailee , despite releasing her song a while ago she's holding up well

Boram in kids clothes is so creepy

So loving the CNb song , Yong's compositions have a unique flow


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

I kinda like B1A4's album, it's abit basic I guess but not a bad listen. Though B1A4 do seem like they've arrived from the Disney Corporation or someshit, with their look and music.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

I need a Kpop set. I'll make a set of the first suggestion, no matter how ridiculous. Minus 2PM or Junho or someone.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 16, 2012)

GP Basic set


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 16, 2012)

trolled enno

b1a4 album - it's not bad but it's nothing... spectacular? it just doesn't have anything that really jumps at you. the time is over is pretty good & so is baro's solo. i'm just kinda underwhelmed because their two minis were stronger & more cohesive imo.


----------



## Zach (Mar 16, 2012)

I want a Ren set


----------



## Hustler (Mar 16, 2012)

Eno : Hyosung set!

Eunji or Vic would also suffice


----------



## Sasori (Mar 16, 2012)

Everyone should have a Ren set


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

> GP Basic set



Is Janey still in the group?

Oh well I'll find a good set.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

Sasori that Ava


----------



## Spica (Mar 16, 2012)

Sasori 

Enno: Jaekyung


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

I can't seem to find half decent stock for GP basic set.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

He seems to be the most popular member by a mile.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

This dude is a tease

I think that is enough for Sas to question his sexuality.

GP Basic sucks, no decent material for a set. Taking another request.


----------



## Garudo (Mar 16, 2012)

RenMuch?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 16, 2012)

I was gonna multiquote all of those but that is an insane amount of pics lmao

In response to them all:

SO CUTE


----------



## Sera (Mar 16, 2012)

Have a Secret set. :33 Areia's latest remix has made me listen to their Moving In Secret album again.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 16, 2012)

Make me a sig of this.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> This dude is a tease


omg he looks so much like my friend's gf here


----------



## Sasori (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh did I tell you guys I had a job interview and the woman thought I was Korean and commented on how cute my face was in the interview


----------



## Hustler (Mar 16, 2012)

Sas changed his ava , manly tears


----------



## Sasori (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 16, 2012)

Shinee's comeback title is called Sherlock


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

Sherlock is the most popular thing on Tumblr, so add Shinee and it's crazy


----------



## koguryo (Mar 16, 2012)

Piggy Dolls or Sweety set


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

Fei Set. i couldn't find a decent gifs for some reason though


----------



## Chloe (Mar 16, 2012)

_‘Gets a compliment from suju oppa..

“SEXY” '_


----------



## Spica (Mar 16, 2012)

For some reason I think they (Shinee and SM) named it Sherlock to ride on the fame of the TV-series. We certainly know Korean companies can't think for themselves + it probably doesn't have anything that relates to Sherlock, except it rhymes with merlock, sirlock, pollock. 

That's right, I'm Sherlockian and I'm pissed.


----------



## Sera (Mar 16, 2012)

It's a shame Nine Muses aren't more popular.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 16, 2012)

^ I feel the same way about Dal Shabet


----------



## Sera (Mar 16, 2012)

I agree. 

Nine Muses has some real talent though. Sera has such a nice voice!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

Sera is so perfect.

It's pretty obvious SM just used Sherlock to ride the Sherlock popularity train. I mean the concept is french Hippie shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Sera (Mar 16, 2012)

Yay, Sera. :33 I wonder how long she lived in Canada for.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 16, 2012)

Ikje said:


> _?Gets a compliment from suju oppa..
> 
> ?SEXY? '_



haha these are awesome


----------



## Hustler (Mar 16, 2012)

You all should stan Ailee to death tbh


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

Ailee is gorgeous but her song I didn't like. I'll come to like her eventually though.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

Ticket, Touch and Speed Up, My current jams.


----------



## Spica (Mar 16, 2012)

I think Ailee looks extremely likeable. She has such a lovely smile and great charisma but I don't like Heaven. 

Kang Sora in the other hand.  Found out it's her eyebrows and mouth I dislike her so.  


Oh and anyone heard of Nichkhun's small role in Ouran High School Host Club Live Action film? He might have some caterpillar eyebrows but damn, he's on a completely different level than the other males. I don't get Japanese women's taste in derpy men with derpy hair.


Dat Tamaki is a fugly duck. Invest in better hair dye and calm down on the Botox-injections.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

> I don't get Japanese women's taste in derpy men with derpy hair



Teens most likely.

Hust you're in the top rep list aren't you? You whore.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 16, 2012)

Spica said:


> I think Ailee looks extremely likeable. She has such a lovely smile and great charisma but I don't like Heaven.
> 
> Kang Sora in the other hand.  Found out it's her eyebrows and mouth I dislike her so.
> 
> ...



girl on the left opposite khun looks like a vic clone


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Teens most likely.
> 
> Hust you're in the top rep list aren't you? You whore.



He's a Hustler. 

But yeah he's #46 on the current list, but i'd put him at 45 considering one of the people above him is banned currently.  

it's kinda funny because the higher you go the bigger the gaps to the top

like hundreds of thousands


----------



## Alien (Mar 17, 2012)

Leo taught me well


----------



## Sasori (Mar 17, 2012)

Alien where ur set go?

I used to be in the top 20 ;__;


----------



## dream (Mar 17, 2012)

Alien said:


> Leo taught me well


----------



## Alien (Mar 17, 2012)

idk


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 17, 2012)

so in the end, Soshi is basically providing almost half of SM's profits



> SM publicly announced that its net profit had a decrease of 32.5% compared with the previous year on Mar 15. Its sales increased 27.2%, but the operating profit decreased 19.2%.
> 
> According to the Financial Supervisory Service’s data analysis retrieval and transfer system, Girls’ Generation made 17.003 billion won in 2009, 30.044 billion won in 2010, and 21.737 billion won up to the third quarter of 2011. Up until the third quarter of 2011, they had recorded sales of 68.811 billion won. Including the fourth quarter, which was when “The Boys” was released, it would be well over 70 billion won and over 100 billion won if it included sales from their Japan promotions.
> 
> Girls’ Generation’s 68.811 billion won revenue makes up 42% of the 161.954 billion won earned within the last three years by SM Entertainment’s top five artists, Super Junior, TVXQ, SHINee, f(x) and Girls’ Generation.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 17, 2012)

Alien said:


> idk


Make the height shorter pl0x


----------



## Adachi (Mar 17, 2012)

Someone want to make me a Leessang ava? Please?


----------



## Alien (Mar 17, 2012)

original is really lq


----------



## Garudo (Mar 17, 2012)

BIGBANG enters The Netherlands... 


Search BIGBANG & you can like!


----------



## Adachi (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol thanks Alien, but I was asking for a *Leessang* avatar - the gif was just for you guys to drool at.


----------



## Alien (Mar 17, 2012)

soz                 .


----------



## Garudo (Mar 17, 2012)

was also mentioned a few years ago on the same site when they release Go Away... I have to be honest, It's not a big radiostation here in The Netherlands (actually, not big at all)...   Still... It's nice too see some KPOP showing around here in The Netherlands.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks Alien, now to spread rep...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2012)

Soshi has saved SM, esp in Japan. It's strange tho that with so many album sales from SM artists in Korea they still don't make such profits. I don't understand it.


----------



## Garudo (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe I'm blind or stuff, but when will f(x) make a comeback...? Cause I really miss Amber


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2012)

Shinee hasn't even comeback yet, probably after them.


----------



## Spica (Mar 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Soshi has saved SM, esp in Japan. It's strange tho that with so many album sales from SM artists in Korea they still don't make such profits. I don't understand it.



MANY album sales? Don't even the top groups barely sell 80k?


----------



## Garudo (Mar 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7zs_Cg1Qsnk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 17, 2012)

Spica said:


> MANY album sales? Don't even the top groups barely sell 80k?



Nah, top groups can easily sell over 100k (male groups at least). Suju & Soshi can hit 300k. However, girl groups have difficulty selling much.

enno, most of their profits is from cf & dramas rather than music lol


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2012)

It baffles me how poor SM manages their money. Suju, DBSK and Soshi sell alot of album in Korea, if smaller companies are making decent profits (YG and JYP have nowhere near the physical sales of SM artists), then SM is either lying and committing Tax fraud or paying their Chairmen way too much. And it's not like they spend any money on their artists, and they flog them all for CFs.

I lol at how easily people are amused in Kpop, Jong's twitter is rather lame but they're all fapping at his tweets, "Omg he's such a troll he tweeted a pic of Benedict Cumberbatch," and, "Oh he posted a pic of a dog, my vagina cannot handle his trolls."


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 17, 2012)

My favorite troll of k-pop is Jooyeon  on playgirlz school where they did some game to control the actions of the member on a blind date with some guy, she tells Nana to spit out her drink in his face bc he only cared about uee 

Jjong's twitter is overrated


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2012)

^Oh wow lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 17, 2012)

5:50 on this vid


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2012)

Can't blame him for liking Uee tho

So BB, 2AM, CNB and Ailee fighting for the charts. I kind of want CNB to beat 2AM


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 17, 2012)

CNBLUE is beating 2am rn but the overall weekly #1 will go to 2AM I think (because of an earlier release date)

lol @ Shawols writing off CNBLUE & 2AM as non competition, these guys have a high likelihood of winning over Shinee


----------



## Hustler (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol Jooyeon


----------



## Spica (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't care if people hate his hair. GD's hair has got the it-factor. Look at the elegant way it is swaying. He's the perfect real life anime character. (next to Jaejoong, Hara and TOP and Lee Junki - when he was hot).

Repost of Rainbow's Gonna Gonna Go because I love it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqQRq7lmVA4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 17, 2012)

his hair is fucking fabulous I love it. taeyang & seungri's hairs are TRAGIC tho


----------



## Spica (Mar 17, 2012)

Taeyang's never changes. Seungri is an awkward Freudian nightmare.


----------



## Garudo (Mar 17, 2012)

GD & TOP should have their own anime... There, I said it


----------



## Hustler (Mar 17, 2012)

Would work


----------



## Garudo (Mar 17, 2012)

I would watch it...


----------



## Spica (Mar 17, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2012)

Let's face it, GD pulls off everything.



> lol @ Shawols writing off CNBLUE & 2AM as non competition, these guys have a high likelihood of winning over Shinee



Shawols are pretty delusional. Shinee haven't had a big hit since Noona, 2AM are one of the biggest digital male groups in Korea, and CNBlue tend to do pretty well too, much better than Shinee. Not to mention Shinee's new song sounds like a rehash of Juliette and Love Like Oxygen, both poor performing songs. So sorry Shawols but I doubt it. For now atleast BB and 2AM will win the charts, with CNB hopefully getting another Loner/Love level of success.

With cray fan voting Shinee will probably win in their first week but I doubt much after that.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Let's face it, GD pulls off everything.



This 

Shinee's song is out?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 17, 2012)

one more day hust.


----------



## Spica (Mar 17, 2012)

Shinee is way overrated by their fans. I do comfort myself by the thought that most Kpop-fan DOES have common sense. Like when a Japanese newspaper said they were comparable to Shinee (making AKP and Omono translate it into "The Next Beatles") and everybody (internationally) raged.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 17, 2012)

Not visiting Omona tomorrow


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2012)

Because comparing Shinee to The Beatles is a disgrace to music. Not that I dislike Shinee, I think they're a cool group


----------



## Sasori (Mar 17, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Would work


oh god 










Me three


----------



## Spica (Mar 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Because comparing Shinee to The Beatles is a disgrace to music. Not that I dislike Shinee, I think they're a cool group



It's because of people like you I prefer NF over Kpop-focused websites. 

To like or not to like Kpop-groups, there's no question.


----------



## Zach (Mar 17, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> What's there to compare?
> 
> Beatles were a rock band
> Shinee is a pop group
> ...



I'm with you. They shouldn't be compared. Beatles were big but I don't enjoy their music while I like Shinee's music. The elitists who insult me over it can fuck off. Just because everyone else loves something doesn't mean I have to love it too.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 17, 2012)

^ Pretty much the above two posts are the same for me.

Hyunyoung singing If I Were a Boy


----------



## Suhoon (Mar 17, 2012)

listening to capsule's old music when i came across this


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 18, 2012)

oh oh oh I remember that ^


It'll be quite a while before I can completely get over big bang's mini album Alive. Wow, Fantastic Baby. BOOM SHAKALAKA

-ejem-


YES.


----------



## Garudo (Mar 18, 2012)

Boomshakalaka is my new meme... I just can't get it out of my system right now...


----------



## Garudo (Mar 18, 2012)

The more I rewatch the TaeMin ft Amber - Wrongful Meeting performance, the more I want f(x) (rather Amber) to make a comeback. pek


----------



## Garudo (Mar 18, 2012)

Maybe Ren & Amber are the same person... Ranma-Style...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 18, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> anyway, When is SS501 coming back?



seems unlikely, heard rumors that the leader guy doesn't really wanna do a group comeback since he's successful solo anyway.

apparently someone on tumblr accidentally bumped into yoobin & jungmo on a date?


----------



## Sera (Mar 18, 2012)

Spica said:


> I don't care if people hate his hair. GD's hair has got the it-factor. Look at the elegant way it is swaying. He's the perfect real life anime character. (next to Jaejoong, Hara and TOP and Lee Junki - when he was hot).



I like it too! He looks adorable when he tucks his hair behind his ear!


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2012)

He looks like a little girl like that


----------



## Hustler (Mar 18, 2012)

Amber actually has an attractive smile . Anyone else ever wondered what she would look like with long hair? I can't even picture it



NudeShroom said:


> He looks like a little girl like that



Lol was gona say


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

He always looks like a pixie to me.


Lacks Ukiss. Poor Mblaq


----------



## Hustler (Mar 18, 2012)

I actually liked Oh yeah lol 

Glad they mentioned ITNW and I'm a loner


----------



## Sera (Mar 18, 2012)

Why does Jessica look like she can't be bothered when it comes to dance moves/exercising? I'm not saying she's like that all the time, but I was watching this and she didn't bother doing many of the exercises unlike the other girls (especially for 8:06 onwards.)


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

She's just the most tired out of them, when she doesn't need to she doesn't go the extra mile. Don't blame her.


----------



## Sera (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh, okay. I was just curious.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 18, 2012)

blame SM, she used to be super athletic & played soccer before SM forced her to stop because she was gonna debut 

Sherlock sounds good. This sounds good (the concept tho...), I think this is definitely better than the past few songs we got from them. apparently it's a combination of two songs (Note + Clue).


----------



## Spica (Mar 18, 2012)

Jessica is pretty much the laziest one.  

Oh, you guys heard about how Krystal was the one who was discovered by SME before Jessica? Apparently she was also supposed to be in the SNSD member selection process but her parents thought she was too young, but let Jessica do it instead. Could you imagine how SNSD would be like if it was Prodigy!Krystal instead of Lazy!Jessica?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

Krystal would be 11 or something, that's pretty disturbing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 18, 2012)

yeah, they scouted Krystal in 2001 or something she was really too young =/


----------



## Hustler (Mar 18, 2012)

Was Leeteuk in charge of casting?

Sherlock is aite , catchy


----------



## Spica (Mar 18, 2012)

Leeteuk didn't hit on her before she was 14 (as we know of)


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

He groomed Yoona when she was 11 so I'm sure he did the same with Krystal.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

Shinee- Sherlock
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vLDFUyZQCw[/YOUTUBE]
I like the beat but the pitch is too high.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

"I'm so curious yeah!!"

You are curious Jonghyun, Bi Curious.


----------



## Spica (Mar 18, 2012)

It's so catchy. But again, in the spirit of Kpop, does not sound anything remotely connected to French hippies.


----------



## Sera (Mar 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Shinee- Sherlock
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vLDFUyZQCw[/YOUTUBE]
> I like the beat but the pitch is too high.



I like it! It will be good to hear live as well.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

Shinee kill live so it'll be a sight.

Cnb are top of Instiz;_;

Shinee got an all kill on Melon though, top 5 songs are theirs.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 18, 2012)

the test for Shinee is whether they'll remain at the top after the comeback hype dies.


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 18, 2012)

I really like Sherlock. Want the whole MV to be released already ~~

:WOW:WOW


----------



## Sera (Mar 18, 2012)

The Sweet Rendezvous mini album by Nine Muses is so good! 

Such a shame they're not more popular. They should be on TV shows as well.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2012)

yeah they discovered krystal first, but i don't think she was in the snsd lineup 

and lol @ the best and worst, I didn't actually start liking Oh yeah till recently, but mostly because it's just fun to flail around to.  the MV was terrible and underwhelming, and "are you ready my fellas" still makes me lol every time


----------



## JJ (Mar 18, 2012)

The Oh Yeah song and video are not my favorite, but I still like that the spanish guitar that was used became a basis for their future and better records. Yet Seoulbeats still didn't do their research. Thunder is not on the first mini album at all, Sangbae was the one rapping. Thunder is in the video and did do the lives on the first one, just not the actual record. Plus, they were under a lot of pressure trying to train Thunder in the 15 days before debut. So if they get crapped on for that, at least do some research. Plus, Mir has improved on every album thanks to his tutoring with Dok2. 

And why do they have to release another extended record after I got my 100% ver album? 3 more songs...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

G.O is a real man. I wonder what Taemin's porn collection looks like:ho

I bet everyone just made a face


----------



## Hustler (Mar 18, 2012)

Can't help but feel like i'm listening to Juliette

Ren makes all the fangirls go koo koo


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 18, 2012)

Haha this is hilarious. Porn dealer lmao


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

EXO seems to be the group to shit on


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 18, 2012)

Nu'est are pretty decent but they're lacking performance wise. They just seem very nervous when performing, they're all really young tho (4/5 of this group is only turning 16 this year) so hopefully they'll overcome that. B.A.P has that edge over them, performance wise they are much stronger & more confident.

people say the reason why Kai gets so much teasers is because the rest of them suck really bad in comparison, I can kinda see where they're getting at with the K team.

speaking of rookies, Jieun's favorite song lately is Heaven ;_;  at all the Secret girls supporting different rookies

tho I'm wondering how Cube's new group (B to B or whatever) is gonna be like. there has literally been no hype over them or anything, they might just slide under everyone's noses.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 18, 2012)

Why do they need so many teasers in the first place?? It's at 30 something now 

Flawless girl stanning another flawless being , me likey


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

> people say the reason why Kai gets so much teasers is because the rest of them suck really bad in comparison, I can kinda see where they're getting at with the K team.



Imo SM wants to push Kai forward because they think his image bring all the noonas to them, skill wise I can't say he's so much better than the rest. 

Shinee's mini:

I like Sherlock but right now it's not something I could listen to alot. Note and Clue are redundant since they sound the same as Sherlock. The others I don't even remember but Stranger is my favourite (which is a JPN song). 

Overall it's more cohesive than their other albums, in that the sound is consistent, and the quality isn't bad either. It's probably a great mini for the fans, but I don't see them getting new fans from the music alone.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 18, 2012)

wasn't EXO rumored to be a late Jan/Feb debut? Pledis said that Nu'est would debut last out of the three anticipated boy groups (B.A.P/EXO/Nu'est) but I guess even they got tired of waiting for EXO to debut 

^ the k-boys all seem really plain & boring anyway, m-boys are where its at imo


----------



## JJ (Mar 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> G.O is a real man. I wonder what Taemin's porn collection looks like:ho
> 
> I bet everyone just made a face





Katzuki said:


> Haha this is hilarious. Porn dealer lmao



For those not in the know about this, on MBLAQ's Sesame Player, Thunder said he lost his innocence watching a video on G.O's computer. G.O said he got it for Joon. G.O asked something about what was the folder called and he said Pigeon. So the fandom jokes about G.O's Pigeon folder. Then G.O reiterated the same thing about getting a video on the Mona Lisa Style DVD. Now, they get asked about porn again and the fandom is now calling it G.O's Pigeon laptop. And again G.O tries to make Joon the scapegoat. 

I can't wait to watch, but I hope it gets subbed.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

> wasn't EXO rumored to be a late Jan/Feb debut? Pledis said that Nu'est would debut last out of the three anticipated boy groups (B.A.P/EXO/Nu'est) but I guess even they got tired of waiting for EXO to debut



Rumour is that SM wanted to debut with their latest song (with What is Love being a Fire like precursor song) but because of the lukewarm response they're kinda worried and so are dragging the shit out.



> Pigeon



I don't even want to think about what it was about with a name like that.


----------



## JJ (Mar 18, 2012)

It was so it wouldn't be obvious what it was. That and G.O can be silly anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

It was filled with birds laying eggs, oh yeah


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 18, 2012)

clearly the pigeon folder laid eggs and gave birth to the pigeon laptop


----------



## Sasori (Mar 18, 2012)

That's hardcore.


----------



## Spica (Mar 18, 2012)

EXO, it annoys the hell out of me how they can just go "Trololo, it's just a prequel single, we're not REALLY debuting yet" but yes, you have, you have debuted and it sucks and you suck Kai, you suck you-know-who that's why you're in all the teasers, you big-lipped prettyboytoy.


----------



## JJ (Mar 18, 2012)

I could care less about EXO, I'm more excited for CNBlue.


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 18, 2012)

Hahaha pigeon folder. must be filled with asian porn then 


About Nu'Est, They seem interesting. Perhaps Ren's looks are what keep me like o.o but I do like the song. doesn't sound to me like the typical noob debut.

Also, Exo M>>>>>>>>Exo K.


----------



## JJ (Mar 18, 2012)

I was surprised with that MBLAQ porn talk they didn't bring up the sex toy a fan gave Lee Joon.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

> Hahaha pigeon folder. must be filled with asian porn then



Probably White porn


----------



## JJ (Mar 18, 2012)

I say it's a mix of all races. The only non-Asian lady G.O follows on twitter is actress Zoe Saldana.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

I kinda liked What is Love and History isn't bad, if anything EXO's album should be the best SM produced album in ages.



> tho I'm wondering how Cube's new group (B to B or whatever) is gonna be like. there has literally been no hype over them or anything, they might just slide under everyone's noses.



Not gonna lie, I'm looking forward to them. 

This song is really hot:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzLPcMIJ5Ts[/YOUTUBE]
It just lacks a chorus. But damn this is T-ara Absolute First level of quality.


----------



## JJ (Mar 18, 2012)

Not bad. I'm not as much into the girl groups though.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

Miss A's mini is actually pretty decent. Quality has gone up since JYP stopped heavily producing all the albums. First WG's album and now this one.


----------



## Naked (Mar 18, 2012)

Does anyone know a subber that's up to date on Strong Heart?


----------



## Hustler (Mar 18, 2012)

Unfortunately there are no up to date subbers for SH as far as I know

I think someone should start subbing SH and Infinity challenge regularly


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

Since it's calmed down know, what are your guys opinions on the stories of physical assault between JYJ and Sasaeng fans? 

JYJ were enemies of Kpop just two weeks ago, now the situation has taken alot less black and white turn, I'm just wondering what you guys think about it all? I mean it's a pretty big deal. Stories of fans exchanging sex for info/fares, stalking, shitting in hallways, sending tampons, groping, it's a pretty disturbing situation. But is assault ever okay?


----------



## Spica (Mar 18, 2012)

I've always hated sasaeng fans. Before I got into Kpop, I heard a lot of things about the Japanese equivalent bitches. Aizen-sama's VA got sent a knife from a fan.  I don't think physical violence is ever ok, but there should be severe consequences for their actions. Do they ever contact their parents? Do they contact their school? We don't really see nor hear what they do to them other than hit and cuss at them, but they don't care about that.

SK doesn't take psychological issues seriously, so girls like these don't get help. JYJ neither and those really need it, after everything they've been through.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2012)

infinitely flawless boys in nihon

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywU_gBPePXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

It's like they were attacked by the 80s.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2012)

friend needs place to replenish her kpop

anybody know of good sites?


----------



## Adachi (Mar 18, 2012)

Define "replenish" lol. What groups/singers does he/she like to listen to? Any shows that he/she watches?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuG4T9et3Bo[/YOUTUBE]
This is my fucking addiction right now. This fucking song.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2012)

I love that song too.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm going in reverse order right now, starting with their most recent album and working backwards. Currently stuck in jamming-to-AsuRa BalBalTa-period (pure perfection), give me a few weeks and I'll be moving on to Hexagonal .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 18, 2012)

that's one of my faves too, helps that I stan Baek Ji Young.

Cara, try k2nblog.com, idk any others tho but a lot of sites have been losing files (mediafire has been deleting some old stuff).

releases so far this year have been pretty solid, personal fave release so far is still Miryo's solo, that mini was great.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh, that's what she meant by "replenish" lol, I thought she was saying how her friend wants to get back into the kpop scene and know what's happening right now. Fail


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

Mediafire is taking stuff off, but 4shared seems to be doing fine.

Hexagonal is a really good album too.

This year?

Miryo: Solid release
Nine Muses: Best Girl Group Mini
BB:
Miss A: Another great Girl Group Mini
Mblaq: I really like Run
Sunny Hill and Spica had a solid track aswell.

And it's probably only me but I really liked John Park's mini album. He's like an old school crooner. Doesn't have the smoothest voice but he's got abit of soul in his voice.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 19, 2012)

maybe I'm alone on this but I don't really like Ticket & the new other song. News & Figaro are pretty damn good tho.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

Ticket has a really lazy Chorus but I love the beat of the song. News is still their best release to date though.

And BAP had a great title track.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 19, 2012)

it's a shame performance wise 9M aren't really that great.

enno, are you gonna watch Shut Up! Flower Boy Band? the drummer from mate is in the show (I think you were the one that recommended me them) and the osts are superb.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

> enno, are you gonna watch Shut Up! Flower Boy Band? the drummer from mate is in the show (I think you were the one that recommended me them) and the osts are superb.



I recommended the albums and I do to everyone, Mate are hands down the group with the best Rock ballads in Korea. I'm not sure about the drama but I'll check out the OST. Is the drama the one with L in it?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 19, 2012)

yeap, it's not as long as your typical k-drama (around 45mins an ep) but damn, the drummer of mate is sooooo hot ;o; he plays the drummer in the drama & i'm just ashdohasobcfaobc whenever he appears D:



with se7en's girl





the ost is amazing, I particularly love


----------



## Garudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Damn... Ren reminds me so much of L from Death Note in these videos 

[YOUTUBE]nvM_kQEZVTE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]7WZPM3hfAJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Mar 19, 2012)

> Who is the person in your set. He/she is gorgeous.


 **


----------



## Sasori (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh shit who's the member at the end with the handgun?

That's the hairstyle I had last summer, and I'm trying to find reference pictures to get it cut again.

He even has the same piercings as me o_O

oh wait it says Aron in the video.


----------



## Garudo (Mar 19, 2012)

Yep... Ren is L...


----------



## Hustler (Mar 19, 2012)

It actually sounds pretty good sofar

Chorong <3
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsbcbIx_7nU[/YOUTUBE]

Album wise I love Alive 

- I liked warrior & Secret love a lot from B.A.P's album 
- Sunny hill is my love 
- Ailee is amazing
- Love CNb's new song


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 19, 2012)

so thought about SHINee's mini album?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 19, 2012)

More like Near.


----------



## Sera (Mar 19, 2012)

Dance version of Gonna Gonna Go!


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 19, 2012)

i know i'm super late

but i finally watched the nu'est mv

..................................................

jesus i hope they never change ren.  it's adorable ._.


----------



## Spica (Mar 19, 2012)

Jaekyuuung~ I love her voice. 

And that crotch-slapping move


----------



## Hustler (Mar 19, 2012)

Hyunyoung has a gorgeous body


----------



## Sasori (Mar 19, 2012)

nvm            .


----------



## Hustler (Mar 19, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Sasori (Mar 19, 2012)

I was gonna rep you with the full size image but the file was too large to upload


----------



## Sera (Mar 19, 2012)

Has anyone subbed 'You & I' with Big Bang?


----------



## Chloe (Mar 19, 2012)

Jaekyung is flawless as fuck in the dance version.
Rainbow ruin my life.


----------



## Spica (Mar 19, 2012)

I wanna hear more about their activities in Japan but AKP and Omona are like, fuck Japan < flawless Korea.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 19, 2012)

I know Rainbow have appeared on some japanese variety shows but very little are subbed 
I still watch them in full


----------



## Spica (Mar 19, 2012)

Rainbow has really opened up to me. Jaekyung looks like a mix of Nana and Gyuri for me. She's got the charisma of Gyulsama but the bone-structure of Nana.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 19, 2012)

The group as a whole are great on gag shows.
Woori and Jaekyung are the best at it though 

Watch these and you'll see what I mean.
They're in part one of both.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

CNBlue JPN vids, Rainbow JPN vids, none of them are subbed


----------



## Spica (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm going to start watching Star Golden Bell, they're absolutely hilarious too.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 19, 2012)

=o i'm interested


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

Is SGB is still running? Damn it used to be so good, the idol eps are so much fun.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 19, 2012)

it got cancelled in '10 =/

it was really funny tho, especially the little girl who gave all the quizzes <3


----------



## Hustler (Mar 19, 2012)

Used to love the lil girl vs Taehyun

The whole show was scripted as hell though , fun regardless


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

It's hard to tell what's not scripted in variety.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 19, 2012)

she stans jieun, perfect imo.

the best parts were definitely her vs taehyun


----------



## Hustler (Mar 19, 2012)

Lol the days Ji Suk Jin used to bully people around 

That was really cute . I miss Hyosungs old hair .


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

SGB has such a great bunch of comedians on it. Is Taehyun on any shows right now?

Doojoon to number 3? Don't blame her, Jieun is our Pocahontas Princess.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 19, 2012)

searched google, first result that came up of him was a 2010 assault case =/ i assume he hasn't been allowed on shows


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

One screwed over due to Gambling and the other with Physical assault on his record. Sucks:S


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 19, 2012)

ngl, I never found the gambler guy pretty funny.

oh I remember now, Kim Tae Hyun was one of the MCs on the show 'Secret' (some show that gets celebrities' friends to reveal their friend's secrets, Heechul & Shin Bong Sun were MCs too) but that show got cancelled for low ratings.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 19, 2012)

He also hosts/hosted that ulzzang show . I don't know why he's not on many shows anymore , he's a funny guy .

I just want Mc Mong and KHD back


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 19, 2012)

it's vids like this that really remind me how good soshi is at synchronization. there are definitely a handful of girl groups who beat them dancing talent wise but no girl groups really come close to how synchronized they are.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

He is funny, people should give him a break.

So guys what do you think BTOB's chances are? March is already the toughest month in Kpop for ages, and now with no anticipation they're just debuting the group. Seems like Cube wants them to sink:/

Too many debuts this year anyway. BAP, EXO and Nuest are already barely getting a following not to mention the upcoming debuts of YG's, Woolim and FNC's girl groups, add JYP's rumoured male group to the roster aswell. 

This adds to the already struggling rookies like Nine Muses, A Pink, B1A4, Boyfriend, Dal Shabet, Block B, Rania, My Name, Double A etc. Kpop will implode soon.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 19, 2012)

nah, B.A.P are actually doing alright. It's not rare that a boy group doesn't do well at first (digitally) but they did alright, their single sold very well physically for a rookie group. they just need to keep up their momentum & keep releasing quality stuff. to get better digitally they need to promote more (Infinite started off rough but B.A.P had more momentum going than Infinite did when they debuted so I think they can do it if they promote like them)

BTOB idk really. it depends on how Cube promotes them but their promotion since 2011 have been TERRIBLE. Beast started off weak but they got built up to a great group (yet the reverse for 4minute, once one of the top girl groups, now they're one of the lower tier 'popular' girl groups) the trouble with Cube is, their new groups all seem like copies of previously existing groups. teaser gives off a Beast vibe, image wise seems Infinite like. 

think they might sink because Cube has been constantly debuting artists unlike TS, Pledis and SM, all 3 companies are debuting a new group after 2-3 years (if you ignore Pledis debuting Orange Caramel) so there's no anticipation or hype for Cube. Pledis was always an 'all female' company so the boy group is a new thing for them (thus getting a lot of interest) and info about Pledis Boys has been coming out since late 2010 so they've been slowly gaining fans. SM is a big 3 and this is their first debut since f(x) so people have been waiting for something new from SM (but they might not exactly like them) but people will still look out for EXO just because SM is a big three. 

it all depends on how Cube plays it but really, should've waited for April (then again 4minute are supposedly coming back then =/)


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

4Minute seem done for, Hyuna's popularity is hard to ignore and Cube sucks so much at promoting them as a group. Change should have always been a 4Minute song. Beast is a weird one, they seem to get more and more popular with each release, didn't they outsell Big Bang last year in physical sales? Yet imo as a group they keep getting more and more stale, Fiction was a great song but the lives bordered on boring. And Cube just doesn't seem to care for anyone except Beast and Hyuna. No wonder they pawned off these guys to a sub label.

The song does sound interesting but I feel over saturation is imminent, and it'll lead to alot of groups getting cut.

Oh and DSP are debuting a boy group aswell, we know which is gonna crash and burn first.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

Damn I'm worried about CNblue. Shinhwa is releasing their stuff at the same time. They should have just left the Mini till April:/

Miss A seems to be sliding down fast, seems like this will this be their worst performing song to date.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 19, 2012)

4minute aren't gonna survive past 5 years imo, possibly ending even before that. There are rumors that this comeback is being delayed because of infighting between the group (no surprise) & Hyuna is actually on Birth of a Family with Gina (why not get the whole of 4minute?)

question that's on my mind is that, will Shinsadong Tiger still give 4minute his better songs or will he just save them for T-ara and his own girl group? even sound wise, 4minute has gotten weak.

and ia about Beast, I feel they've staled. they're no longer exciting to watch live, vocally Kikwang has sunk to the bottom now and dance wise, seems like they're getting weaker and weaker with each release.

miss A are sliding down now but I'm not surprised. This comeback was too sudden, I doubt JYP planned for a very long promo cycle, probably to get people to remember 'hey miss A's still here'. Gives me hope that they'll have a second comeback this year that's actually more full out. They're releasing their Touch mini in Taiwan this Friday with the Chinese ver of Touch so I think promos in Korea have ended.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

Shinsadong Tiger won't give 4Minute his best stuff, not when T-ara do much better. I wonder if he's composed the BTOB song though?

Fiction lives were terrible, the singing was okay but the dancing had a "I don't give a darn" vibe to it. Not to mention Junhyung looks like he's bored beyond belief. 

Touch would be regarded s a flop by Miss A standards, Baby Goodbye was still charting after 3 months.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 19, 2012)

the problem with miss A I think would be, their debut song was way too huge, will they ever have a song that will eclipse that in popularity? I mean it was an amazing start but the pressure on them to beat that song must be tough every comeback =/


----------



## Spica (Mar 19, 2012)

BAP is doing quite well, from what I can tell, they're pretty much etched into international fans mind. Together with Nu'Est who have Ren sticking out and make them rememberable (and who says gimmicks doesn't work?). 

Like Valentin said in The Artist: "To be irreplaceable one has to have something others do not." (not accurate quote but it's something like it)

Hyuna isn't my bias but I do understand why she is the most popular one. It's up to the eye of the holder but Hyuna _is_ the prettiest one whether you like it or not, so she gets more attention right from the bat. We have never gotten a chance to see more of the other girls, so they haven't had the chance to show why they are unique in their own way while Hyuna's been everywhere because she's the only one they want to see considering she looks the way she looks.


The other members features don't stick out or are exotically or ideally appealing. 
It's harsh, but CUBE needs to put 4minute out of its misery if they can't manage them as a group.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

Cube was suppoused to release that Jiyoon and Gayoon solo aswell, where did that go?

Hyuna is famous because she was part of WG and she seems to be sold as the next Hyori. I remember Jihyun becoming soewhat popular aswell because of her drama. Meh she should just become an actress.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

Weird promo because Gyuri can't speak and Nicole's leg is injured but Gyuri's never looked better:


----------



## Zach (Mar 19, 2012)

I can't stop listening to that Nu'est song, so catchy.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 19, 2012)

omg just noticed the girl to the left with pink hair is soooooooo cute


----------



## Sera (Mar 19, 2012)

Mr Taxi dance practice:


----------



## Hustler (Mar 19, 2012)

Sas : That be Nicole

Kushina :


----------



## Sera (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## Zach (Mar 19, 2012)

Nicole is always so cute/bias


----------



## Spica (Mar 19, 2012)

When did Nicole get her hair dyed?


----------



## Sera (Mar 19, 2012)

TOP's impression of Seungri picking up women was funny.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah I actually spat out the coffee , so greasy


----------



## Spica (Mar 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=SpqI7oUOEjw[/YOUTUBE]

I need MOAR KARA in Japan.


----------



## Sera (Mar 19, 2012)

I like Gyuri's hair, but she suits dark blonde more.


----------



## JJ (Mar 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Damn I'm worried about CNblue. Shinhwa is releasing their stuff at the same time. They should have just left the Mini till April:/
> 
> Miss A seems to be sliding down fast, seems like this will this be their worst performing song to date.



I'm so worried that CNBlue is going to get screwed during their promotions. They have so much promising talent with every record. However, I was so happy that they got nominated for an MTV VMA Japan award (I think they were the only Korean male group other than 2pm to get nominated). 



Ennoea said:


> Mediafire is taking stuff off, but 4shared seems to be doing fine.
> 
> Hexagonal is a really good album too.
> 
> ...




Miryo and MBLAQ had the same writers and producers for their records. I found out one of the reasons why Run was their follow up track. The song was designed as a stage performance to showcase the skills Joon has learned through his Ninja Assassin experience. That's why you hear the swords and stuff for the song. It was just going to be for the tour, but they decided to put it out there to show what to look forward to on the tour.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 19, 2012)

If 4minute ends then I am heading back to Seoul to propose to Junglasses


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

> The song was designed as a stage performance to showcase the skills Joon has learned through his Ninja Assassin experience.



Our American Star really likes to be a Ninja.


----------



## JJ (Mar 19, 2012)

It was going to be like Seungho doing his flips and stuff as well, but then he hurt his back. I don't know if he is ever going to do those again and if he doesn't that's ok. They've been injured enough.  Joon actually hurt his wrist so he didn't do it for a few promos. Apparently it's going to be more elaborate for the tour.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Our American Star really likes to be a Ninja.



you shouldNT do that






























oh joon, how your strangeness has grown on me


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2012)

He's a weird one isn't he


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 19, 2012)

i like that he apparently has a degree in dance, which is pretty cool for an idol to actually have a formal education predebut

as for his behavior... he's kinda derpy XD


----------



## Spica (Mar 19, 2012)

Off-topic but kinda related to Korea: 

I've never really liked manwhas because of the general art style and pacing I'm not sure is because of the way they teach in art school or if it's a Korean cultural thing to not flow, but I came over a great shonen-esque manwha called Gwisin Byeolgok. Everybody should read it because it's great. And the main character doesn't give a flying fuck about being Mother Theresa and just lets people (except her friends) to die a horrible death.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 20, 2012)

^ Noblesse is pretty good too

She looks very pretty but nothing like herself . Like Jessica and Nana had a baby together


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 20, 2012)

that's Tiffany right? they went heavy on the photoshop.

was NF down the whole day or what lol.

speaking of which, instiz released info that there Brown Eyed Girls, Davichi & unknown group will release a digital single together (as a BIG 3) on the 23rd.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeh that be Fany

Holy crap that sounds like it'll be a total eargasm . When will Ga In be doing her solo since she signed with Loen and all?


----------



## Sera (Mar 20, 2012)

Tiffany looks so pretty!

~
2NE1 - Like a Virgin


----------



## Garudo (Mar 20, 2012)

Dara is amazing!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 20, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Yeh that be Fany
> 
> Holy crap that sounds like it'll be a total eargasm . When will Ga In be doing her solo since she signed with Loen and all?



she did a solo cover for a composer's remake anniversary album or smth (came out today) & is doing a solo variety right now I think (where she's the main character lol) but I think she is asking Loen to at least push it back to let Jea have her solo debut first.

this is the cover she did:


----------



## Sasori (Mar 20, 2012)

8ghosts said:


> I need to see this SNSD and KARA hentai


      ?


----------



## Garudo (Mar 20, 2012)

> In the recent NU’EST Interview for Pledis Boy Magazine, NU’EST member and maknae Ren was asked if who is the Korean Idol star he likes to which he answered “If it is Korean group then, 2NE1. Their Skill, Style and performance are really superb. I envy how they really enjoy the performance on stage”.
> 
> Ren revealed that he likes girl group 2NE1 who is under YG Entertainment because of their skills, style and the way they perform.
> 
> In related news, new boy group NU’EST just made their debut stage with their song ‘Face’ and ‘I’m sorry’ on music program ‘M! Countdown’.


 
NU'EST feat 2NE1


----------



## Sasori (Mar 20, 2012)

Doesn't 2NE1 make fun of pretty boys all the time?


----------



## Sera (Mar 20, 2012)

GD & TOP in Pixie Lott's new song.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 20, 2012)

Wait what u srs?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 20, 2012)

Comments say that's not them.

You can hear its not them anyway.


----------



## Sera (Mar 20, 2012)

I heard GD & TOP were asked to be in Pixie's Japanese single.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 20, 2012)

Pixie has a Japanese single?

Wat?

And why would GD and TOP be in a Japanese single lol

From the comments it says there is one planned with them, but that song itself is not the version with them in it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 20, 2012)

that version isn't the version with Big Bang bc it's the UK release version.

GD&TOP's ver is on the Japanese release, here's an audio link for GD&TOP's ver (they replace rapper guy)

just to clarify, pixie's not releasing a japanese single, she's just releasing her album in Japan (& remade this track to get ppl interested I guess)


----------



## Sera (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh, here's GD & TOP's version:

audio link

Was going to say.  This sounds much better.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 20, 2012)

Flawless taste Ren

I'm actually digging the song . I can't believe there's barely any accent .

Fuck yeah Jea solo . One of the best vocalists who never gets credit , hope she owns .



Lol they have too much money .


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

CCM CEO is desperate for another big group because his treatment of T-ara can only lead to disaster. I hope it flops so he realises T-ara's worth and stops screwing around with them.

Manwhas are pretty good. Shin Angyo Onshi being incredible.



> The company also revealed that that the girls have wrapped up the filming for their 7-part music video



No thanks.

AS and their performance of AH was fucking perfect. Pledis seriously get your act together.

Also I'm really excited for CNB's mini now. The composers are all those that worked on the best CNB tracks like Love/Loner/Love Girl/Sweet Holiday/Imagine/IDKW. Also there will be a Kor ver of In My Head but it's suppoused to be re-arranged, so it's not a lazy release.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

Hust that rep;_;


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 20, 2012)

now I think they might move Hyomin to this new girl group after reading . they got names of actresses, etc. in there... ugh CCM is just gross.

Enno, did you check out Playgirlz? it's shockingly very solid and Jungah practically shines this album.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Hust that rep;_;



I hope I didn't mix up peoples repping pictures . Gyul right? She looks gorgeous but thin 

Sooyoung casted for a new drama . More kissing scenes? lol

I agree with some of the comments on AKP . Too many idols foraying into acting industry means the actual talented hopefuls may never get the chance.

Sooyoung can be a real good actress though , always thought she'd make the best actress in Soshi .


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

I listened to Playgirlz, it was decent. I liked this track:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aM8YHTq0tI[/YOUTUBE]



> I hope I didn't mix up peoples repping pictures . Gyul right? She looks gorgeous but thin



She's been on some crazy starvation diet, she's been complaining about being hungry on twitter for weeks.

I don't like Idols getting in to acting, most of the time the acting is horrible. It's like those RM eps, where they have idols and it's good because they are idols but then they have actual comedians and the eps are beyond hilarious. Keep idols to singing and dancing and try not to waste all that incredible acting talent you have Korea. But then there are exception, Eric from Shinwha for instance, he's an absolutely fantastic actor.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 20, 2012)

Sooyoung has actual acting talent tbh, I say go ahead for her. so glad she got a new drama role because the other one got cancelled. out of all the idols to call out I wouldn't call her out bc she has a lot of hidden potential.

whereas idols like Taecyeon (2pm in general rly), Suzy, Jessica, KHJ, etc. all should stay away from acting, they're very mediocre acting wise (sometimes even worse), stop putting them on these gigs.

thanks for the rep hust, it pushed down Sas' rep of a girl stripping her panties 

^ Broken Heart's my fave too. I'm surprised at how even the line distribution was in that song (in the whole album really) compared to their Korean material


----------



## Hustler (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah she'll do well I hope . How's Yuri in Fashion king? I don't really watch K-dramas .

Suzy is precious , I hope she stays away or improves . Jiyeon is fucking amazing from what I have seen .

I always wondered what Sas repped the girls with


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 20, 2012)

need to spread rep more bleah.

whoever didn't get a rep you missed this:


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

Jiyeon wanted to be an actress first so it's expected, she's good. I haven't seen Sooyoung so can't comment but Yoona isn't terrible from what I remember. I hate KHJ though, he's just the worst thing I've ever seen, it's where my dislike of idol actors comes from. Yonghwa isn't any better

I'll take this Sas rep over some of the other, there was one with some girl doing unimaginable things to the camera.


----------



## Sera (Mar 20, 2012)

Nine Muses' paper cup diet sounds horrible! They do look great though. SNSD have the best diet probably.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

I got a Rep whore set


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

For Hust:


----------



## Sera (Mar 20, 2012)

She has amazing legs.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Mar 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'll take this Sas rep over some of the other, there was one with some girl doing unimaginable things to the camera.





Kushinα said:


> She has amazing legs.



Correction , everything about her is amazing


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

Too small but cute


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

First time she was Teuk naked:


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

The real Kpop trap


----------



## Sera (Mar 20, 2012)

How tall is Hyosung?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

Secret are suppoused to kinda small, Kog said they were wearing heels but they only got to   his shoulders and he's not tall.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Mar 20, 2012)

Not that tall , around 165 I think

Dongwoo as Park Bom is still one of the bizarre yet funniest things I have seen in Kpop


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

Damn she's pretty.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

The stuff they make Hyuna do, I swear


----------



## Hustler (Mar 20, 2012)

You're correct , good sir


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

I wonder if she loves Kikwang?


----------



## Hustler (Mar 20, 2012)

Smallwang wishes 

Daehyun really likes Secret but he won't mention which member , probably Hyosung . Back the fuck up bitch!

Jongup chose Nicki Minaj , terrible terrible taste . Zelo chose Ailee , badass mofo  .


----------



## Spica (Mar 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> First time she was Teuk naked:



I can't help but think that Taeyeon looks like a character from Final Fantasy. Or any other Japanese RPG. 



Ennoea said:


> Damn she's pretty.



Is that.... Hyosung? Whaaat? So doll-like.



lol at people think he's a "macho man" for having an oppai-mousepad.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

Jongup likes Chris Brown too and people were really angry about that. We all know who BYG likes

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DDpo7qQQDI[/YOUTUBE]
Should have just had GD on this, he sounds really good here.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Mar 20, 2012)

BYG chose Tang Wei , Chinese actress?? Someone tell him the best looking Chinese ever is Liu Yi Fei 

People are actually dissing TOP over this ? Even though he wasn't near G-d's level , he wasn't horrible either but really though the whole thing from G-d was perfect . He really knows how to put on a show .


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

Tang Wei is beautiful though, Liu Yifei looks like a reincarnation of an Angel or something.

People were dissing the song aswell, like wtf it's such a good song.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 20, 2012)

I wasn't expecting much from the song since it's Pixie lott and all but turned out to be really great . She should have just kept G-d & TOP for the UK version aswell .

Liu Fei is literally an angel incarnate lol , stunning is an understatement . I actually like Li Bing Bing a lot too , despite her age .

Strong heart YG preview , looks goooooooood!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP_1oqyWGSo[/YOUTUBE]

Another flawless girl in K-pop . People say she looks like Hyosung even though I don't think so . 



I always wondered how you managed to be like 400 posts ahead of me all the time , now I know how


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

> I wasn't expecting much from the song since it's Pixie lott and all but turned out to be really great . She should have just kept G-d & TOP for the UK version aswell .



They're not known so I can understand her not having them on it.



> I always wondered how you managed to be like 400 posts ahead of me all the time , now I know how



You should have known, I spam like mad.

Seems like they're just taking piss out of YG. Man they should have had him on it aswell

Taeyang is gonna bore us with his story of how he found Jesus in his bowl of Cheerios.


----------



## Sera (Mar 20, 2012)

The Boys dance rehearsal.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfOdTQcDAvY&feature=plcp&context=C4a50ed3VDvjVQa1PpcFP_rLG1kLNBsEh8NMibFBk4XFNm2YZHFUg=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

People are being douches to Pixie Lott, rude bastards.


----------



## Garudo (Mar 20, 2012)

Jealous people are jealous...


----------



## Spica (Mar 20, 2012)

Kpop-fanatics are douches to anyone outside of Kpop. Will.I.Am, Snoop Dogg etc, no one's good enough for their oppar and unnir.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 20, 2012)

fucking ren

i already know the names of nu'est because i've watched that MV for him quite a few times now


----------



## Garudo (Mar 20, 2012)

Freaky thing is... Everytime I see Ren, I get hypnotised by his eyes...no homo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 20, 2012)

the lips for me.  no hetero


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

Is BB Ep 2 of RM subbed?


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 20, 2012)

haven't checked.  pretty afraid to even visit kshow because i'm always getting fucking spyware alerts on it.

also anyone familiar with seohyuns shoes?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfOdTQcDAvY[/YOUTUBE]

obviously they're nike but i mean the particular style.  they caught my eye, she has a perfect eye for awesome 

edit: err they LOOK like Nike.  i'm starting to not be sure.

the detail looks like it's on both sides... starting to think they're puma, 10x better than nike...

nope they're nike.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

Not good with trainers, I was too busy spying on what moves Jess wouldn't bother doing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 20, 2012)

every time i think of that goddamn gif...

and i need new shoes, thus my sudden obsession with her shoes. my eyes sorta-WHAT THE HELL IS NICOLE DOING IN YOUR SIG


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

From SGB. She was explaining something that looks rather naughty


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 20, 2012)

dude i've scrolled past it like 10 times today and haven't thought twice about it 

then when i stopped to post i noticed what she was doing  

oh god i might just exploit that


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

This gif deserves to become an Internet Meme.

The amount of stuff that's giffable in Kpop is ridiculous when you think about it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 20, 2012)

indeed it is


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

Give her a cat and she's about the sexiest sounding villain ever.

I'll just watch some Happy Endings.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh wow, Enno, your sig.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 20, 2012)

Her english didn't seem bad imo- accent wise i have no idea what she was going for


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

> accent wise i have no idea what she was going for



Russian secret agent apparently.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 20, 2012)

she should of stuck with her black woman one



also, Nu'est

they're not bad but they have the same problem with most other debuting boy groups, so much goddamn fodder.  they could of been just goddamn baekho and ren, and that's a long shot.


*Spoiler*: __ 



OBVIOUS ONLY NECESSARY MEMBER


----------



## Naked (Mar 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Is BB Ep 2 of RM subbed?



It has been for a week now. 

If you guys still don't trust Kshownow, I can provide direct links to the videos.

Episode 86 with Ha Ji Won and Dynamic Duo's Gaeko (unless it's mislabeled) is out too.

EDIT: Correction


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2012)

> she should of stuck with her black woman one



Not according to the moral police on Omona.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Not according to the moral police on Omona.



if you mean the commenters, i haven't read shit they've posted in forever.  can't go there without wanting to punch a few people in the face. 

if you mean that one chick that posted that one article, i don't even think i read it to form an opinion 

i'm a bit too cautious about that race stuff lately, shit just makes me rage too hard


----------



## Zach (Mar 20, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> she should of stuck with her black woman one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep Ren is all that matters.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 21, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> OBVIOUS ONLY NECESSARY MEMBER


Obviously.

And lol Enno your sig ??


----------



## Sasori (Mar 21, 2012)

Hustler said:


> I always wondered what Sas repped the girls with


The same 



Ennoea said:


> I'll take this Sas rep over some of the other, there was one with some girl doing unimaginable things to the camera.


Links?


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 21, 2012)

This thread is still going on? It's kind of weird how a bunch of people decorated their signatures and avis with Koreans and never stopped.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 21, 2012)

Hust that rep I think you  repped me with that pic before lol


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 21, 2012)

I did!

Anyway I really want Yuri in a bisexual and even lesbian manner of speaking, and I'm really looking forward to watching Fashion King subbed-- but it looks like I have to look out for Engrish spoilers here. Nothing is sacred.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm so tempted to make a Ren gallery lol


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 21, 2012)

Is Ren that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in your signature???


----------



## Sasori (Mar 21, 2012)

No, I don't have any ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in my signature.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 21, 2012)

.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 21, 2012)

That's a woman!?!?!?!?!

bamabamabamabamabama

 I'm getting girly dudes and girls mixed up.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 21, 2012)

Nah dubstep is by far the best stoner music.

It's actually created by high motherfuckers FOR high motherfuckers.

Dubstep induces synthasaesia without even being high.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 21, 2012)

would like BtoB more if they didn't sound like Beast 2.0 =/ nothing unique so far compared to the other debuts this year so far, that's what they got against them imo.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

BTOB are good as I expected. I think I might be a Cube Stan but I'm not sure


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

WTF is this and why is she singing in Korean?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5o9ZyunnCY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

I liked the BTOB teaser song more but Insane is decent.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk-EIcighGo[/YOUTUBE]
This song is pretty good.

Offtopic but I just read that Yamada Yu married Oguri Shun. Wtf is wrong with you love? He's the biggest cheating fuck on the planet yet you say you can't stop loving his face. Wtf is wrong with some women.


----------



## Spica (Mar 21, 2012)

what oguri shun. that pig's got the worst teeth.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

> For Yamada, even when he cheated, even while she was still mad, in the end she’d just say ‘Well, he is that kind of guy’, and return. At one time before, if a girl asked ‘What do you see in that cheating man?’, she’d laugh and say ‘I have a preference for faces.’



Looks fade my dear. This girl is an idiot.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol so clingy . I didn't know Oguri's a cheater hm even though he completely looks it . Yamada is not even that pretty IMO lol .

Can't believe Meisa got prego though


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

Use condoms kids.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol like it's the only way to get the guys to marry them /sigh

Stay away from men Crystal Liu  

Still in love is my jam atm . Yonghwa is not the best vocalist but his voice is different and addictive .

Sherlock 6th on the melon chart , even Ailee is doing better . 

CNB go go go


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

You love your Chinese Actresses don't you Hust



> Still in love is my jam atm . Yonghwa is not the best vocalist but his voice is different and addictive .



He's a really good vocalist. His tone isn't what Korea likes but he's got alot of raw emotion in his voice. And the best thing, he keeps improving. Obviously the line distribution in CNB needs to change though.

Melon is really unstable, Shinee isn't even in the Top 10 right now. CNB are doing okay, they're No 3 on Instiz with a non Title Track.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 21, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> You love your Chinese Actresses don't you Hust



I do?? lol . I duno I only really like Crystal Liu and Li Bing Bing .

Unless you count Victoria talking to plants as acting


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQxVp94XWLk[/YOUTUBE]
One of my favourites.

BB are killing everyone. When was Heaven released? It's pretty crazy how well she's doing for a rookie from a no name company with not much hype. In b4 JYP claims he found her first

What about Zhang ZhiYi? Some of the Chinese models though, good lord they're like something from Heaven.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

> Unless you count Victoria talking to plants as acting



Oscar winning performance in the tragedy called Khuntoria.


----------



## Sera (Mar 21, 2012)

Sooyoung for In Style magazine.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah BB's doing well even though the digital sales are not supposedly as strong as last year . It's for everyone though as the prices for the digital songs dropped or something , huge improvement on physical though .

Smashed the melon roof 25 times , that's pretty impressive .

Lol yes I remember watching Crouching tiger hidden dragon as a kid , I was mesmerized at how pretty Zhang Ziyi was .

I miss seeing Yong on variety shows , I genuinely find him funny and likable .

Lol Khuntoria , both of them just wanted to fuck each other .


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

But the sales are more spread out this time. Fantastic Baby isn't the lead song really but it's up there right now doing well. 



> I miss seeing Yong on variety shows , I genuinely find him funny and likable .



He'll probably be on RM soon lol. He's pretty funny in Japanese interviews but noone subs them.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 21, 2012)

Running man + Yong is perfect combo lol . He should just become a permanent member 

Seobb is so cute and boss

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wu8R2py96OY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

It's just that they're debuting with a style that took Beast 2 years to get to, so they're already equal to Beast music wise, infact Imagine's instrumental is as good as, if not better than Fiction.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

They executed it much better. It's not filled with humdrum arrangements, like they didn't go straight for kpop arrangement, the song and the vocals just flow, people will call it boring but it's well executed and I'll take that.

And their voices have alot of emotion, more than I expected, not to mention they harmonise really well. Basically they have a flavour to their music that is lacking in Beast which seems calculated. I think I might by hyping them too much but I really like them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 21, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It's just that they're debuting with a style that took Beast 2 years to get to, so they're already equal to Beast music wise, infact Imagine's instrumental is as good as, if not better than Fiction.



Psh

bad girl and mystery are the best beast songs ever


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 22, 2012)

So... Jieun is thus far the prettiest idol I've seen irl, she is soooo stunning


----------



## Spica (Mar 22, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> Psh
> 
> bad girl and mystery are the best beast songs ever



what

today i shock

shock

because you said that, i shock

shock


----------



## Hustler (Mar 22, 2012)

I finally listened to Insane by BtoB .

Their style is exactly the same as Beast but I agree with people who said they sound better than Beast .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (Mar 22, 2012)

If you search Sasori in google images, you see Ennoea's avy.


----------



## Sera (Mar 22, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> so that was the fancam I managed to get (my camera failed on me during secret). Hyosung is gorgeous, waved directly at me and made eye contact. Sunhwa saw my bro's fanboard so they kept looking at our area. Jieun is gorgeous irl (honestly think she's the prettiest out of all the idols I've seen so far), Zinger seemed sick, kept clinging to Jieun on the way out.



Wow!  That's amazing. Poor Zinger though.


----------



## Garudo (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2012)

I got bored half way through the Sherlock MV, not good:S

RA you lucky girl, how tall are Secret btw? Are you going to their Fan meet or whatever it is they're having in Singapore?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 22, 2012)

SM mvs are always boring. dead @ getting Sica to feature tho, I guess she was happy she just had to stand there

They didn't seem very tall to me, they were wearing heels too and they were quite short. Yeap, going to the fanmeet tomorrow~


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=140G0Y0iklI[/YOUTUBE]

Who are you more excited to see, Secret or Rice?


----------



## Zach (Mar 22, 2012)

Sherlock doesn't sound as bad as I expected it to be.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 22, 2012)

Lucky lucky RA

Shinhwa album sounds good


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 22, 2012)

Secret. idk when this happened, but Secret tookover Soshi as my favorite group when they released their new albums together and Soshi's disappointed me so bad whereas Secret amazed me. Jieun also overtook Seohyun as my ultimate bias too oops.

rice are still new, they're already one of um... three or four boy groups I stan (outside of Infinite) but really, girl groups always have my heart over the boys.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raOsXsYgd7M#![/YOUTUBE]
You know Shinhwa are a weird group, they were always popular and had a ton of fans but their music has always been kinda crap, esp compared to G.O.D. So it was weird to see so much hype but this sounds decent.

Seohyun has been laying low variety wise since WGM. Jieun though, she's so wonderful. I'm not sure what my rankings are anymore either.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2012)

New member of SNSD:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 22, 2012)

Seohyun's been on Strong Heart mainly these days. I think SM just knows variety is not her forte really. Jieun is another variety disaster as well tho 

ngl, haven't really checked out Shinhwa but honestly it's amazing how they're still around 10 years later, with all 6 original members in tact. g.o.d seem to be the favorites amongst the idols though.

I always find it funny that the Secret girls always support different artists from each other yet as a group, they are one of the closest & most bonded. Hyosung is a Shinhwa fan while Sunhwa is a hardcore g.o.d one


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2012)

> Seohyun's been on Strong Heart mainly these days. I think SM just knows variety is not her forte really. Jieun is another variety disaster as well tho



Jieun always has the "Leave me alone" expression, which I find cute



> ngl, haven't really checked out Shinhwa but honestly it's amazing how they're still around 10 years later



They all promised to suppourt each other and only trust eachother. Out of all the groups they have the most solid relationship. Eric for instance and could have left anytime and would be one of the top most Korean celebs right now but he put the group forward.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEjVL6bvc9E[/YOUTUBE]
Lol.

Ugh I've got an ear infection so i'm gonna rest till Monday. Time for a Kpop/Interweb break.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 22, 2012)

Shinhwa as a group I have lots of respect for . They really have a good bond .



Ennoea said:


> Jieun always has the "Leave me alone" expression, which I find cute



You wana see a leave me alone expression?


----------



## Sera (Mar 22, 2012)

Do you guys like Zinger's solo on the Moving In Secret album? I like it. It really grows on you.


----------



## Suhoon (Mar 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KKMQxRSM85c[/YOUTUBE]
my crys for this release
Eru you are awesome.



Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raOsXsYgd7M#![/YOUTUBE]
> You know Shinhwa are a weird group, they were always popular and had a ton of fans but their music has always been kinda crap, esp compared to G.O.D. So it was weird to see so much hype but this sounds decent.
> 
> Seohyun has been laying low variety wise since WGM. Jieun though, she's so wonderful. I'm not sure what my rankings are anymore either.



try on the road
[YOUTUBE]lK_WrG9naSk[/YOUTUBE]

SHOULD BE TITLE TRACK IN MY OPINION


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 22, 2012)

WORLDS MOST BEAUTIFUL GIRL?

wow SM,

nope.


*Spoiler*: _that title is already taken_


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2012)

> With that said, their dance isn't all that impressive. And their rappers are not in any way groundbreaking, they're good, but not amazing. Give it a while.



The choreo was bad, from what I remember their dancing wasn't bad, eh they can learn how to dance. But the fact that it seems like 5 of them can sing well live is pretty good. I mean this is a solid group if I ever saw one. 

Eunkwang though, dude can sing. It's shame people keep mentioning Beast and ignoring them right now. No worries with some good management imo these guys will get popular. It was funny hearing only two girls screaming in their Mnet performance though


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2012)

I like their tones so much, they all sound similar but unique, it's so smooth and most importantly melodic. The vocalists flow from one to the other, it's not going up and down, and clashing everywhere, and sounds like they're screeching like Banshees. 

Wouter, it seems like we're both BTOB fanboys already

Maknae is a great singer, and he's only gonna get better. Minhyuk guy is good too.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2012)

Did Peniel even sing in Insane? Lol Sungyeol of the group.

Maknae is only 15? Same age as Zelo as well. Two great maknae's so close together. I haven't seen their showcase yet but I will.

Changsub isn't so ugly Wouter, he just looks really old or something

Reminds a bit of Leeteuk lol.

Ilhoon looks like a male Gayoon from 4Minute. His rapping is abit different lol but he stands out.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2012)

You could tell they were really nervous. I'm surprised by how confident Sungjae is, and yeah his voice is good. The four vocalists are fantastic, if not outstanding for rookies.

The rappers are singing Gangster LuvXD

Minhyuk is really an all rounder. Leader is simply great, Maknae is damn good and so is Hyunsik. Changsub is impressive too, so what if he looks like a mix between a Pigeon, Leeteuk and Ukiss' leader.

I wonder if they can compete with EXO and BAP though. SM really has put everything in to EXO.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2012)

Shinee were lipsynching? Why SM are you giving them such silly routines that a vocal group can't even sing while doing it. They don't have the asses to be Pussy Cat Dolls.



> How on earth did they get a hold on Eunkwang, any of the big 3 would love to have him. Did they find Songjae and Ilhoon through cube auditions? Cube is lucky that they decided to audition for them, honestly.



The Big three have shown to be flawed with auditions. SM is obsessed with replacements for Kangta/Taemin or Jaejoong rather than talent. YG is rather strict and very selective so unless you're exactly what they want then no point. And JYP have turned away some of the best idols around so they're just dumb.

Now let's see how well they do on MuBank and Inki.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 22, 2012)

Jessica!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is in da house baby! I'm so curious yeah~~~


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2012)

> nah props for cube for letting him debut though, he's vocally amazing. Kind of get Yesung vibes off him actually. Leader looks more like Leeteuk anyway. Datnose.



So sad that he probably would have to get so much surgery he'd look like Bom if he wanted to debut with a big company. Dude does looks old thoughXD 



> not as much as they love Songjae, holy shit I've been investigating a bit and mark my words the kid will have an army of noona fans before the week is over.



He's the got the bright image down. He's tall, white and looks like something out of a manga so yeah a Noona army cometh.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBRhj3qWPes[/YOUTUBE]
Shit quality but one of them can do a back filp. I think it's Minhyuk.

Sorry to everyone else here who are probably thinking why we're fanboying so hard right now


----------



## Sasori (Mar 23, 2012)

> Ok so this kid is ugly, which makes him instantly recognisable


     .


----------



## Chloe (Mar 23, 2012)

BtoB's debut song is really good.
It's everything Fiction was trying to be I hate Fiction with a burning passion

I think I'm gonna stan Ilhoon.
He looks like a feminine version of Junhyung/Mino.

The maknae is a mix of Sungjong and Myungsoo with some meat on his bones


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 23, 2012)

BTOB Insane is good!! I like it!


----------



## Chloe (Mar 23, 2012)

Ummmm... I have no words.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 23, 2012)

I know right, the mother got what she deserved.

Such a fucked up world we live in where the parent cares more about grades than their children's welfare.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 23, 2012)

Secret were FUCKING FLAWLESS AMAZING ETC. PERFECTION.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2012)

I hate you RA.

Tell how perfect Starlight Moonlight was



> Such a fucked up world we live in where the parent cares more about grades than their children's welfare.



Asian Parent. Give less of a fuck about their kids, more about what their Neighbour/friends think.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 23, 2012)

it was SO FUCKING PERFECT DO YOU KNOW HYOSUNG'S LINE IN THE SECOND CHORUS, SHE POINTED RIGHT AT ME DOING THE DANCE FOR HER LINE I FUCKING DIED.

also Jieun made a lot of eye contact with me during Shy Boy. ahsodhoashdoahds


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow you're so close up. I feel like the fans should stop screaming and just listen though:/



> also Jieun made a lot of eye contact with me during Shy Boy. ahsodhoashdoahds



I see you're crushing


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 23, 2012)

oh and I was with my bro for a lot of this so his fan account will be rly similar to mine LMFAO.

I was like third row. THERE WAS THIS BITCH WHO FLEW FROM KOREA TO SEE THEM FUCKING SHOVING AND PUSHING EVERYONE. she was right up at me (she sneaked in a dslr too) and I was like this bitch needs to stop shoving everyone, screaming at everyone to 'BIKYO (get lost, move away)' and kept screaming non stop and was basically the rudest bitch overall. She wasn't even around during the queuing period where we waited for the thing to start, she shoved her way from the back to the front.

It helped that I stood RIGHT next to my bro who also was waving up a HUGE ASS SECRET SIGNBOARD IN THE MIDDLE, which they could really see clearly.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2012)

> THERE WAS THIS BITCH WHO FLEW FROM KOREA TO SEE THEM FUCKING SHOVING AND PUSHING EVERYONE



Ugh entitlement. Someone should have told her to stop being a rude cow.

So placards are the way to go to get noticed?

If I ever go to a Soshi one I'll have a cucumber one for Jess.

Is your bro active in the Kpop intl fansites?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 23, 2012)

He runs fuckyeahsecrettime tumblr (I help him out from time to time), honestly I think it's one of the best sources out there (bias aside) because most Secret fanbases are really slow at updating or have an annoying style to it lol.

For Secret, yes. They've mentioned a ton before that they look out for their fansigns a lot (esp if they are big and obvious, according to my friend who was at the Australia K-Pop Concert thing, her friend had a Secret placard and the girls were able to spot her out of the sea of other kpop fans and saw that sign and they waved at my friend & her friend a lot). Especially when you are in a crowd of Babys who have BAP placards. God, at the airport my bro was the ONLY Secret fansign I saw out there and it really helped bc Sunhwa saw it and got Hyosung to turn to our direction to wave at us.

I didn't do any for Soshi bc the rules on placards were more strict for their concert here and I kinda knew a ton of fans would have placards so I couldn't be bothered.

she was really rude, I couldn't with her tbh. I think everyone was glad she left. Thank god she left after B.A.P was done, Secret was so much more enjoyable.

and truthfully, Secret are really amazing live, they're soooo charismatic.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 23, 2012)

introductions


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2012)

Who was the most panchak panchak in BAP RA?

I kinda hate listening to old Korean indie songs nowdays because they remind me of my 2006-2009 years and those were some of the most bittersweet years, but such great memories:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dI260PNOT10[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 23, 2012)

jongup, he's an absolute cutie omfggggggg, ruining my bias list rn, almost tied with daehyun. warrior fancam...


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 23, 2012)

Jongup has a lot of energy...


Shinee still amazing live


----------



## koguryo (Mar 23, 2012)

Flying to Orange County today for Movement Lifestyle's theTOUR.  Gonna stay at the Hilton, supposed to be nice.  Get to learn from my favorite dancers.  This is Kpop related cuz Shaun Evaristo, Lyle Beniga, Mari Martin and Keone Madrid


----------



## Sasori (Mar 23, 2012)

If you glance at your sig real fast and only register the facial features and expression.

You will see Taeyang.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 23, 2012)

Not sure if uploader is serious or...

Lovely visuals

The youtube html isn't working for me


----------



## Chloe (Mar 23, 2012)

The one on the right 

Holy shit didn't realise he was that fucking tall 

Is the other guy Ilhoon?


----------



## Naked (Mar 23, 2012)

Ikje said:


> Not sure if uploader is serious or...
> 
> Lovely visuals
> 
> The youtube html isn't working for me



Watching their other videos, they seem serious as fuck.

That's a fundamentalist christian for you.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 23, 2012)

i wish EXO would hurry up and "debut" so we can compare the fuck out of them

currently BTOB is killing the others talent and song-wise

BAP had the best advertising and are likable, but though warrior was fun it wasn't really memorable

nu'est is sorta lagging behind (though ahead of EXO atm ), but does have an interest factor to it though, i could tell them apart instantly and the song was alright and done by an outside composer

edit: oh, btob is losing choreo/dance wise, which sorta was a let down for me


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 23, 2012)

it's funny how i don't recognize most of these names yet i feel like i can probably name 250 idols by now


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2012)

The main big debuts left are DSP's Male/Female group, EXO, Woolim's Girl group, FNC's girl group and Pledis attemtping to screw over AS more with a Girl Group debut.



> 5. Peniel (He still feels a bit filler, but my god is he pretty)



Is he that pretty, haven't noticed him at all.



> 6. Minhyuk (Talent is through the roof, but I'm getting cocky vibes off him)


You're just looking for reasons to throw him to the bottom here

Best dancer in the group and that one line in Imagine shows he's got strong vocals, stronger than Hyunsik so there's no reason for him not to be singing more in Insane. Let Ilhoon and Peniel take care of the rap.



> 7. Hyunshik (Just dislike for no apparent reason.)



I don't dislike him but imo he's too much in Insane, his voice is cool an all and the Chorus sounds great with him but let Pigeon face Changsub, Sungjae, Eunkwang and Minhyuk sing the rest.

Rookies wise:

BAP and BTOB are equal in terms of impact, one had the crazier flashier stage but one imo has the singing talent of the top groups, with some training, time and experience they could well be one of the best vocal Idol groups.

NuEst sorry but lower for me, Ren is very pretty an all but the song didn't do it for me.

EXO, the fap in my pants dance was silly and I dislike Kai, not to mention their singing doesn't seem great. But I did like What is Love. I still see them as a low grade DBSK though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm trying to cover up Ren so he doesn't cloud my judgement.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2012)

You know I showed my sister some debut groups for fun and her responses were pretty amusing:

B1A4: "Wow they're really trying to look cool aren't they". Which I kinda lolled at.

NuEst: "He's not that pretty....wait wtf his skin is like that of a baby's ass, oh damn he's pretty. I bet the MV is about all the guys being attracted to him, no wonder they're all so sad and fighting with eachother. Don't blame them. Oh wait, repeat it because I didn't pay attention to the song."

BAP: She loved BAP and got the song but she say it's only good with the MV. And she can't tell who's who but she likes the dance.

Apink: "Wtf is with Korean men and girls trying to act like children. They should just date Kindergarten children if they like morons."

You guys should do it from time to time. My mom likes Mblaq, and in that I mean she thinks Joon is handsome so I pause whenever he's on screen (esp his ab flashing Oh yeah) and tell her it's her favourite. She tells me to stop being a dumbass


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 23, 2012)

BtoB are impressive vocally but I've been kinda meh with their debut stages so far, they lack much energy & choreo wise, rather messy. Hopefully they can work on that soon or change direction by focusing on the vocals more?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2012)

They need a better choreographer.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 24, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> it was SO FUCKING PERFECT DO YOU KNOW HYOSUNG'S LINE IN THE SECOND CHORUS, SHE POINTED RIGHT AT ME DOING THE DANCE FOR HER LINE I FUCKING DIED.
> 
> also Jieun made a lot of eye contact with me during Shy Boy. ahsodhoashdoahds



That's fucking AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 24, 2012)

koguryo said:


> Flying to Orange County today for Movement Lifestyle's theTOUR.  Gonna stay at the Hilton, supposed to be nice.  Get to learn from my favorite dancers.  This is Kpop related cuz Shaun Evaristo, Lyle Beniga, Mari Martin and Keone Madrid



Soooo jelly I can't ;___;

Disappointed at BtoB's lack of tutting and recycled set tbqh.  Still haven't checked out their stages yet though.

Also:


----------



## Chloe (Mar 24, 2012)

^ People on Omona trying to be funny


----------



## Hustler (Mar 24, 2012)

Maybe just me but I found some of it very accurate lol


----------



## Chloe (Mar 24, 2012)

The 2pm/am, 2NE1 and Suju ones were funny.

The rest were meh or just not funny imo.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 24, 2012)

It's Omona they think they're the funniest K-pop site alive , meh



> Himchan named Hyosung as his ideal girl because she have ?motherly qualities".


----------



## Hustler (Mar 24, 2012)

Rainbow is packin


----------



## Chloe (Mar 24, 2012)

Jaekyung's bewbs have been known for a while.
Rewatch A Korean Ver. if you can tell them apart.




Really you could just look through the Jaekyung tag on my tumblr


----------



## Hustler (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah I knew Jaekyung was packin but just never cared for her since she was so overexposed .

Hyunyoung body prime > Jaekyung IMO


----------



## Sasori (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Chloe (Mar 24, 2012)

Amen to that. 





She's so thin in this pic  I got so sad when she said she lost weight for the To Me/Sweet Dream promotions.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 24, 2012)

Ugh she became so thin , stupid Korea and netizens

She was healthy and perfect 

Song deserves more attention

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5cv3iaEc64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 24, 2012)

damn she lost a lot really fast.

I'm glad Zinger hasn't really slimmed down much, she just poses in very good angles for her selcas to make herself look slimmer. Her bod is fucking amazing irl, envious.

and yes, the flaw of Hyosung is that god gave her no ass so she could be a mortal like the rest of us.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 24, 2012)

If Zinger loses heaps of weight I will pack up and leave. No joke.




Fun fact. Secret and Rainbow are close buddies.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 24, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> damn she lost a lot really fast.
> 
> I'm glad Zinger hasn't really slimmed down much, she just poses in very good angles for her selcas to make herself look slimmer. Her bod is fucking amazing irl, envious.
> 
> and yes, the flaw of Hyosung is that god gave her no ass so she could be a mortal like the rest of us.



Lol can't be too perfect

And it's cute both you and your brother stan Secret


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 24, 2012)

yeah, we both stan mostly the same groups.

I think Secret & the younger Rainbow girls are closer. The Secret girls don't follow Woori or Seungah on twitter if I'm not wrong.

also watched Fashion King, so many cliche characters, etc. but the plot is interesting. the lead actress looks older than yuri & I think Yuri's character is like a few years older than the main character so idg this casting choice. Yuri did alright this ep, I think she's more natural than Sica & so far already looks better than half the idol actors.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 24, 2012)

Lol are you watching all the Soshi dramas? Love Rain and Sooyoung's drama will be probably be good


----------



## Chloe (Mar 24, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> I think Secret & the younger Rainbow girls are closer. The Secret girls don't follow Woori or Seungah on twitter if I'm not wrong.


Secret are definitely closer with the younger members but even when they had the Idol Sports Days and such they seemed to be pretty close to the older members.

And Eunji seems to be friends with most of the members of Rainbow.

Woori (she's also friends with Na Eun)[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3X696RIU8A[/YOUTUBE]
Jisook (Close friends with Hyosung and Jieun)[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ3Y1Qa2oRw[/YOUTUBE]

And I think I remember seeing pictures of Eunji and Hyunyoung laughing together.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 24, 2012)

nah. I only watched like Sica's cut of two episodes and it was... bad. and I heard the story itself was even worse because Sica's role wasn't supposed to be that big (when she was announced for the drama at first) but because the ratings kept plummeting they used her as an 'ace' and increased her role.

Not watching Love Rain though, because I can't stand Jang Geun Suk (as well as time shift stuff, it's supposedly gonna switch from 70s/80s to present, etc.)

I gave up on Dream High 2, it had a lot of promise at first then suddenly went nowhere & got reaaaaally shitty. Maybe I'll continue it when I'm bored 

^ I wouldn't say they aren't close but they're more of 'hey we're kinda friends and all' instead of being real friends kinda thing (idk how to explain this). idols (well the relevant idols) on twitter tend to only follow other idols if they've become good friends instead of just casual friends that you see here & there.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 24, 2012)

Eunji is slutty perfection , she's friends with everyone . Lol pretty cute . 

I remember there was a picture with Eunji and Hyosung , my life was complete .

Never watched a K-drama , don't have the patience . Doesn't it feel like every director is using Soshi to get the ratings up?? 

Dream high 2 is over right? Some one else also mentioned DH2 being really boring


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 24, 2012)

I heard that Yoona was supposed to be 2nd lead not the main lead but the actress who was originally chosen as the lead didn't want to do any romance stuff with JGS so they switched roles (I think this was what happened). meh, it's not surprising they're using the soshi girls for ratings but... from what I see, Yuri's role isn't gonna be super huge so far unless ratings really tank then they might change it for the last few eps.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2012)

> Doesn't it feel like every director is using Soshi to get the ratings up??



I doubt it, they're probably just trying to get some Idol fan interest and get it blogged about or bought by Intl markets because Idols don't have much sway with ratings in Korea.

The Love Rain thing is dodgy, people claimed that they switched it to Yoona being the first lead because they want to sell it in Japan and hoped it having both top idols would make it a big Hallyu drama.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 24, 2012)

don't they earn more from licensing it out anyway, I think they realize the power of intl fans, they really go out & buy every merchandise  I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people end up buying goods from their idols' drama to have a 'complete' set or smth.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2012)

God she's so pretty and her voice is really good.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 24, 2012)

she's really good. we've been focusing on the boy groups the past few days but the female rookies are equally good.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2012)

Who's the girl with the red hair? She's a great singer.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 24, 2012)

Kim Boa. She's got a heaploads of experience. She's worked as guide vocals for most Sweetune productions (and I heard did a few lyrics, KARA & Rainbow songs I think) & sings backup chorus vocals for most Kara/Rainbow sweetune songs (Infinite's Paradise as well). She also recorded guide vocals for Lovey Dovey.

also she was Infinite's vocal coach & sang Lucky with sunggyu


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 25, 2012)

i've concluded that maknae is the test tube clone of Sungjong and Yonghwa.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-USAHE9iMw0[/YOUTUBE]
So cute.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNKL89Ttvj4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
They were lipsyncing like a boss but damn the dance was perfect.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2012)

Been one week of them coming back and Shinee are already dead:


----------



## Sabi (Mar 25, 2012)

Sorry for the intrusion, my first time posting on this thread.

I just recently started listening to Big Bang (I'm more of a girl group fan), and they're friggin' awesome. I can't get my eyes off this mv


----------



## Hustler (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol FB is so awesome , my jam

I haven't watched IY in ages


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2012)

Me neither. I tried watching it but it was boring.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 25, 2012)

^ Yeah the ratings are shit house aswell

CNB is my new love!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZYuZ5DIvn4#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 25, 2012)

IY2 is really boring, I gave up on it. I love Jing but you can tell she is trying & forcing a character out too much on the show bc she has to carry practically the whole cast when Sunny & Hyoyeon aren't around but she doesn't have the variety instinct that Gyuri, Hara or Ham have. the other girls seem reserved... and are newbs to variety which makes them really hard to watch bc they don't seem to get how to start jokes (and how to carry them on from a situation) or when to actually be funny? Woori and Yewon are the best out of the other 5 girls, the other three are just really bad casting choices.

Amber isn't a fun 'bad at korean' ditzy kind of character to watch (idk how to describe it), Nicole is more funny at that bc she's natural at it and more... variety persona.

also Boom is annoying to watch.

wish I liked the CNBLUE song more. wait what am I even saying, I'll love it by the end of the week.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 25, 2012)

Personally I like still in love better but this is still awesome 

I love everything I listen to from CNB , dunno why i'm not stanning them hardcore 

Everyone in IY kinda annoy me . Boom is really useless without his Boom academy .

Hyunwoo is just 

Jing is def trying to hard . I had high hopes for Sugeun but he's a new MC plus he's not comfortable around the cast .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 25, 2012)

he's too old for the cast imo, there's a disconnect between him & the cast bc he can't really connect with the girls well.

should've replaced Hyunwoo & Boom with female MCs that can bridge the gap between Soogeun & the girls.

I like Still in Love more as well. tbh, CNBLUE's self compositions and written tracks are always superior to the hitmaker produced tracks, FNC should just take a risk, Yong's compositions tend to do well anyway & he really knows CNBLUE's music direction unlike the other producers & FNC.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2012)

In terms of variety Jing is okay but she's too much of a brat lol. The cast is a mess.  



> should've replaced Hyunwoo & Boom with female MCs that can bridge the gap between Soogeun & the girls.



They needed female MC's, or older girl idols who tend to be funnier anyway.

I like CNB's song but honestly I only really liked Love from their title tracks, I prefer their Albums more. I expect this mini to be BlueLove quality. I hope anyway.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 25, 2012)

once again cnb releases a song with the same formula 

and i haven't watched IY either.  Suzy wasn't there most of the time within the first few episodes, and 3 males was overkill.  i'd be happy if they had at least 1 female MC, but something tells me the chicks get pretty discouraged with they pack a show with female idols.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2012)

> once again cnb releases a song with the same formula



Dururururur

It works though


----------



## Hustler (Mar 25, 2012)

Lack of Suzy makes it even more boring

Cara still resisting , you know you love Yong Yong


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2012)

They need to do a variety show with Amber, Kevin, Siwon, Seohyun, Taemin, Ren, Kwon, Key, Heechul and that Hong Suk Chun as MC. It would be the Sassiest show on TV.


----------



## Naked (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm waiting for them to bring back the old Season 1 IY cast for an episode or two.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 25, 2012)

Ear fun is pretty awesome , probably my favourite mini after Alive

Run is awesome


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 25, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> They need to do a variety show with Amber, Kevin, Siwon, Seohyun, Taemin, Ren, Kwon, Key, Heechul and that Hong Suk Chun as MC. It would be the Sassiest show on TV.



oh my god yes please

bonus points if it's them traveling around


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2012)

> oh my god yes please
> 
> bonus points if it's them traveling around



Travelling Korea would be fun. Shame we don't work a Korean Channel.

CNBlue Ear Fun:

DreamBoy:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWARBhEt6Xk&feature=plcp&context=C495a010VDvjVQa1PpcFNfecyLHW_urAfdVzH1u3FD5__x1IM6E1U=[/YOUTUBE]
This is such a sweet Pop song. LoveGirl Pt 2. 

Rock N' Roll:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wziWCCZ8-A&feature=plcp&context=C4f38bd6VDvjVQa1PpcFNfecyLHW_urIMKTpm_xEA0ZBx8GRLvGJo=[/YOUTUBE]
This is different to what they've done before. It's closer to American Pop rock than their usual stuff but it's decent. Imo with some more variety in the instrumental it would have been much better though. C'mon guys add some new instruments in there please.

Run:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1xht5agIl4&feature=plcp&context=C4e81802VDvjVQa1PpcFNfecyLHW_urKGistHEzJOQs0HvXq3q3DI%3D[/YOUTUBE]
This is pretty good. They've gone for an all out pop sound for this release.

In my Head:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AM3uWD2KBU&feature=plcp&context=C459332aVDvjVQa1PpcFNfecyLHW_urHMf2GEqHEUjG2OarJaVjWQ%3D[/YOUTUBE]
Their best JPN release in Korean, what could go wrong? I'm glad there's only one remake even though I admit I'm moving more towards their JPN sound.


----------



## JJ (Mar 25, 2012)

I like the CNBlue tracks and I'm glad that Yonghwa had a writing credit on every track. However, I've always felt they had more freedom in their music on their Japanese releases.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2012)

FNC likes to control their music in Korea through their composers to make more pop friendly music. On the first listen I'll say it's as good as Blue Love and Bluetory so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 25, 2012)

IU has twitter now.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> IU has twitter now.





Thanks for providing the link.

Edit:  Well shit, Google translate spits out nonsense.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 25, 2012)

from what i read the first one is her saying "twitter start~" and the others are her asking the other chick to follow her


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> from what i read the first one is her saying "twitter start~" and the others are her asking the other chick to follow her



Ah, thanks.  In any case there probably won't be anything too fun on the Twitter account. :/


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 25, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Been one week of them coming back and Shinee are already dead:



Is the dance actually *that* exhausting?


----------



## Hustler (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 25, 2012)

went to a korean coffee shop today!
and...KPOP woot
just a clip of Sherlock MV kekeke it was getting crowed so i stopped recording>.<
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjOVfALcm5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zach (Mar 25, 2012)

Part of me is glad people in America are finding this out, part of me isn't glad because America will fuck it up if they start doing English albums.


----------



## Suhoon (Mar 26, 2012)

so i have a dilemma i need help with.
I ordered face along with 2am's mini.
but yesasia put autographed ones up for sale the day the other package shipped, i asked if i could get it and by chance i did.

So my question is, what should i do with the unautographed [Face] album?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 26, 2012)

sell it off on ebay or something?

Enno, do you know where I could find Minhyuk's concept photos for Ear Fun? i'm tragic at this


----------



## Hustler (Mar 26, 2012)

Is NF fucked or just my comp? can't quote anyone

Zach : Agree

RA : Tumblr??

[sp]
[/sp]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 26, 2012)

;o; thanks hust. not really following much cnblue blogs and i didn't find a good quality one earlier.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 26, 2012)

lmao @ yonghwa's height

they should at least push Jungshin's higher to keep the ranges correct.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 26, 2012)

Suhoon said:


> So my question is, what should i do with the unautographed [Face] album?


!. Forge the signatures using the signed one as a reference.
2. Sell on ebay
3. ????
4. Profit!

Who the guy on the top right handside? This is the kind of hairstyle I want. (Or did have)


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2012)

Tumblr is your friend RA. Try the Kang Minhyuk tab.

Yep NF has gone to the dogs, ads everywhere and the tags aren't working.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 26, 2012)

Top right is Yonghwa.

GODDAMMIT WHY IS REN SO PRETTY

i wanna see them on something.  just want to see if he acts girly   not like in a sungjong way, but generally


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2012)

I think he acts androgynously if that makes sense, he's pretty but doesn't act girly nor manly. He's just serene like a statue.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 26, 2012)

WOAH
WOAH
WOAH

I JUST FOUND A VIDEO

APPARENTLY MINHYUN

SHARES MY BIRTHDAY

SORRY REN, BUT ME AND HIM ARE NOW BOUND BY SOMETHING MORE POWERFUL THAN YOUR PRETTINESS.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 26, 2012)

I think they have a variety show, idk whether they have a subbing team tho.

Ear Fun kinda disappointed me B( it's the first release by CNBLUE that I didn't like on instant listen.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwnbthO4tUg&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

they're playing their own mini running man game


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2012)

> Ear Fun kinda disappointed me B( it's the first release by CNBLUE that I didn't like on instant listen.



I kind of know what you mean, but from what I read Yonghwa said they're changing their sound so this was their last record of using this style. Their older minis have more variety, this one lacked that even though the quality is still there.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2012)

IU and I share a birthday, oh yeah


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm watching this to analyze Ren, but they're all actually pretty cute.  They seem to really like each other. XD

And yeah, Ren is super androgynous.  He's super relaxed, he was adorable hiding while everyone else was playing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I kind of know what you mean, but from what I read Yonghwa said they're changing their sound so this was their last record of using this style. Their older minis have more variety, this one lacked that even though the quality is still there.



yeah there's a lack of variety in the songs this release, I think it might be their weakest, I love their ballads a lot more because they're not very standard & more emotional. idk I might place First Step below this because it only gave us really 3 new songs, the rest were remakes.

I actually listened to Hey You & Intuition back to back and I didn't even realize I was listening to two different songs until Intuition was almost ending. I hope FNC stops getting producers to write their material, just let the boys work their magic.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2012)

FNC just went for the typical song they could with Hey You. You can even tell CNBlue don't even sound like they're playing the instruments. Compare it to Where you Are or IMH, there's zero emotion.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Where the hell is my CSJH?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 26, 2012)

^ SM's basement



> [UPDATE] Woollim Ent has stated to Allkpop "Infinite - Second Invasion Evolution Concert" will be streamed live on YouTube on April 1st.



oh wow okay i like this. I hope it's not an April Fools' Joke tho


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol asshole SM said they would be returning next year. Liars! Got my hopes up for nothing. Oh well, back to watching "My Everything" for the 1000'th time. /Sigh.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD9H78OXMYU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm digging CNB's album tbh , maybe because I never truly appreciated their music 

When I can't sing is a great song . JYP is quite talented lol .


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2012)

That Suju kid was freaking mental

His Rain dance, fucking hell the kids got swag


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2012)

> I'm digging CNB's album tbh , maybe because I never truly appreciated their music



It's a good album, goes to show how good their previous album were though. I think the problem here was that Jonghyun didn't get to contribute, he usually make the best CNB rock ballads. He just adds variety that is needed.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 26, 2012)

Do we have any other clear pics of peniel?

guy barely shows up in the lives

usually you can look at idols and be like OH IT'S AN AMERICAN instantly

but this guy has evaded the camera


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 26, 2012)

i dunno, sometimes it's easy to tell that they're american

i think it's the way they move their mouths compared to native korean speakers


----------



## Sasori (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm so jealous of Ren's hair but I know I'd never be able to pull that off.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 26, 2012)

maybe you could

even though he's super pretty his male features are there, it's pretty obvious he's feminine by choice


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 26, 2012)

So my friend went to Korea for Spring Break and apparently the four songs she could NOT escape were "Warrior" by BAP, "Heaven" by Ailee, "Severely" by FTI, and "Falling" by John Park.

Also, I got a facemask from her and I can't wait to try it out... I'm assuming since it's from Korea it's legit.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 26, 2012)

lol, when my friend went it was lovey dovey.  at least it wasn't that over and over


----------



## Chloe (Mar 27, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB54X5QR9hM[/YOUTUBE]


That kid is gonna go far in life


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 27, 2012)

It's creepy how we talked about this yesterday and now changes are being made to the iy2 cast.

Shinyoung is replacing Soogeun & Hyunwoo


----------



## Hustler (Mar 27, 2012)

Why Sugeun? If anything it should be Boom & Hyunwoo


----------



## Sasori (Mar 27, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> maybe you could
> 
> even though he's super pretty his male features are there, it's pretty obvious he's feminine by choice


I know what my next hairstyle will be


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2012)

> he's got a weird face, idk what it i



Apparently Peniel got alot of surgery Pre Debut. A few of the Intl fans from California know of him and say he used to looks better before.

Why do I keep getting malware warnings on NF? Should I be worried?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 27, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Why Sugeun? If anything it should be Boom & Hyunwoo







> Lee Soo Geun?s departure was due to the fact that he wanted to spend more time with his family and concentrate on other programs at hand. Meanwhile, Ji Hyun Woo is busy with filming for his new drama, ?Queen In Hyun?s Man? and decided to leave to avoid schedules clashing.



isn't Soo Geun involved with 1n2d? 

o so this was why shinyoung wasn't on


> It was also revealed that Kim was actually asked to helm ?Invincible Youth 2″ from the start. But because it clashed with her schedule as a fixed cast for MBC?s ?Quiz that Changes the World? which also aired on Saturday night, she had to decline. But with the new time slot for ?Invincible Youth 2″ set for Saturday afternoon, it was now a possibility with KBS moving quickly to sign her on.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Why do I keep getting malware warnings on NF? Should I be worried?


Same. I can't visit NF at all without firefox blocking me.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm getting the warning as well on chrome. must be one of the ads on NF smh


----------



## Chloe (Mar 27, 2012)

Yuri kissing some guy in her drama.
I don't like him


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2012)

> Yonghwa: "Hey You" became the title track because we've reached an agreement with FNC on continuing the style of our past title tracks until this album. Instead of acting, I will get a break of 2-3 months for the first time and work on music for our future albums. It'll be our (similar) style until this album



Also they'll only promote for a Month after which Yonghwa's saying he's taking a 2 month break.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 27, 2012)

that's good.

yuri kiss scene animation in full


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2012)

K drama kisses are so awkward


----------



## Chloe (Mar 27, 2012)

Rapper J'kyun made his own version of Fantastic Baby showing his love for Sunny.
This is so fucking cute, I cannot.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiikhM81eZ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Mar 27, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> isn't Soo Geun involved with 1n2d?



Oh that's right his wife is sick , must be really hard for him


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2012)

Guys there's a Trojan on this site, I'm out till Tazmo cleans it up. I already had enough of someone giving me a shit link that ended up destroying my HDD last year.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 27, 2012)

Currently NF (as a forum) is fine, but yeah be careful.  don't click those ads whatever you do >_>

it'll be fixed soon enough, MBxx has disappeared for the moment

edit: also, poor shinee. they're tired as fuck.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Guys there's a Trojan on this site, I'm out till Tazmo cleans it up. I already had enough of someone giving me a shit link that ended up destroying my HDD last year.



Should a virus scan find it, if your computer got it?

atm, I cant click the tag buttons when I post so I have to do it manually like  etc. Would that be the sign of a Trojan?


----------



## JJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Also they'll only promote for a Month after which Yonghwa's saying he's taking a 2 month break.



With Minhyuk and Jonghyun doing dramas this makes sense too. 

Minhyuk is doing "My Husband Got a Family" while Jonghyun will make his drama debut with "A Gentleman's Dignity".  With them promoting in Japan and touring, I wish they would promote a little more. However, Yonghwa needs a break. He's also had to do promos internationally for Heartstrings on top of all of this.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 28, 2012)

That kiss was fucking intense.

Real passionate ;__;


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2012)

^Usually they just jam their faces together.

YG called CL ugly? Wtf she's really cute. GTFO YG, you look like a Dinosaur.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 28, 2012)

Cl has been looking mighty fine lately 

Still the long nails gota go , it creeps me out


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 28, 2012)

Sasori said:


> That kiss was fucking intense.
> 
> Real passionate ;__;



What kiss are you talking about? Yuri's? 

Havent seen that yet. I know there are gifs, clips and pics of it but Im still not emotionally prepared to see it in its entirety...:sweat

When I see pics and gifs of it I squint and flinch to obscure the image before my eyes as I scroll down quickly and avoid it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0PpkzI3jRM[/YOUTUBE]

CL is hot, dunno what YG is talking about

specially in the clap your hands video.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 28, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> What kiss are you talking about? Yuri's?
> 
> Havent seen that yet. I know there are gifs, clips and pics of it but Im still not emotionally prepared to see it in its entirety...:sweat
> 
> When I see pics and gifs of it I squint and flinch to obscure the image before my eyes as I scroll down quickly and avoid it.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 28, 2012)

^ Oh dude wtF!!!

Spoiler that stuff!

Im not gonna look at this thread till page 241 now, Im out...lol

*EDIT:* oh geez my rep panels hurts my heart too now.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2012)

You do not tell us what annoys you, Hust one of us will troll you.

Yongwha's vocals in Dream Boy, damn his tone can be really nice when he wants it to be.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Yo, for some reason I am addicted to this song. I just love the vibe and I LOVE duets.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjhy8W0WHVE&list=PL2AF5E325CCAA15E8&index=4&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]

My question to you people is...can you link me some songs of duets of the same type of songs. Take a look at a vid to get the just of what I am saying. I NEED MORE OF THIS. Hook me up peeps.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 28, 2012)

Banmal song! lol 

You could also check out "We fell in love" by Adam couple and "Nagging" by Iu and Seulong

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X08dWUMmj1U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Yo, for some reason I am addicted to this song. I just love the vibe and I LOVE duets.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtu6be.com/watch?v=zjhy8W0WHVE&list=PL2AF5E325CCAA15E8&in4dex=4&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> My question to you people is...can you link me some songs of duets of the same type of songs. Take a look at a vid to get the just of what I am saying. I NEED MORE OF THIS. Hook me up peeps.



I honestly felt that song was a little boring. Maybe because they were singing in monotone..? 

Try listening to this:


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2012)

I like this one:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpAykXijbpM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Mar 28, 2012)

Is it bad that I am really gleeful that Love Rain is bombing? Poor Yoona, I know, but I am so happy that Jang Geun Suk is failing. Oh, the fairness of life.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I like this one:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 29, 2012)

this is honestly one of my favorite duets


----------



## LMJ (Mar 29, 2012)

DH2 as a whole was shit, especially compared to DH1. I only liked a few characters from DH2. The story was weak as hell. The characters barely developed, and for the most part, it all happened on the 2nd to last episode. Didn't have enough time. But day Hyorin . Sexy body and sexy voice. Plus it lost points cuz it teased me with IU at the beginning. Assholes.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 29, 2012)

eh, it started off alright imo, I was pretty interested the first few eps then it completely fell flat from like ep 6 or 7 onwards and kept on getting worse


----------



## LMJ (Mar 29, 2012)

What got me was episode 2 or 4 or w/e when they did the medley of songs when the A group entered the dorms. That shit was too much....too long. Cept for the Ailee + Hyorin duet. :swoon

Edit: Oh yea, that DBSK's Balloon remake was cute.


----------



## Spica (Mar 29, 2012)

The only thing I liked about DH was Ailee, Jiyeon and Hyori. Kang Sora was the most unlikeable actress I've ever seen.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2012)

40% rating, which world are they living in?


----------



## Chloe (Mar 29, 2012)

Question.

Why is it such an unpopular thing to like Mir's rapping?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Chloe (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't want most of them to set foot in my country.
I would have much preferred Beast


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 29, 2012)

according to instiz:
Huh Gak comeback (2nd Mini) set at 10th April.
4minute comeback release currently set at 12th April (may be moved to middle of month)
A Pink's comeback is end of the month (late April)


----------



## Spica (Mar 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> 40% rating, which world are they living in?



South-Korea. Land of the delusions. 

But seriously, they thought Love Rain had what it took to beat The Moon That Embraces The Sun? Hah!

*kicks Jang Geun Suk while he's down*


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2012)

Why are The Wanted claiming they've broken the US? They're so terrible.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 29, 2012)

Love Rain is a different timeslot from TMETS tho (even tho it ended, it was airing on a diff day), it's up against Fashion King (Yuri's Drama) and Light & Shadows (which got extended due to good ratings, Narsha/Seungri made cameo appearances, Son Dam Bi is one of the main cast). L&S is at 20+% ratings tho while Fashion King is around 10%.

meanwhile Love Rain got to take DH2's shit viewership and was left with 5%


----------



## Sasori (Mar 29, 2012)

Virus shit fixed on NF now?

I stayed away for a bit cos I actually got some malware from here.

Anyways if any of you are LoL fans I've been watching the Korean tournament that's happening right now. And all I can say is the interviewer is hotttt:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DVQex6QPBY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Mar 29, 2012)

I love how they ask what part of her does she think attracted the American and European fans


----------



## Chloe (Mar 29, 2012)

Her english is so cute


----------



## LMJ (Mar 29, 2012)

Lawls, Love's Rain has high ratings? I know for sure Moon/Sun did? But, really? Love's Rain? All prob because of the pretty boy.


----------



## Spica (Mar 29, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lawls, Love's Rain has high ratings? I know for sure Moon/Sun did? But, really? Love's Rain? All prob because of the pretty boy.



No, Love Rain has less than 5%, but they expected to have 40%. 

And what prettyboy?  All I see is a turd. And Yoona.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 29, 2012)

Poor Yoona , she looks really nice in that drama


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh god there's already scenes of her bandaging him up. Winter Sonata is the most boring drama ever made so I didn't have much hope for this.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a classmate who just went to Korea with his family and they took a tour package and basically every stop is "HERE IS WHERE THIS SCENE OF WINTER SONATA WAS FILMED" and he was like "fuck this shit never ever take a tour in korea"

there are much more interesting stops in other dramas... at least you could do namsam tower which would have the kim sam soon steps & the boys over flowers cable car thing.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2012)

I've read a few Korea tour books and there are alot of nice places to visit out of Seoul. Jeju looks absolutely beautiful. Winter Sonata was filmed in the most boring places on earth. I swear I hate that drama, I watched 5 eps of them crying about everything, weep weep, wah wah. Yeah sure the drama looked nice but god it was so stupid. 

You guys have to watch this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYnaNISNhuw[/YOUTUBE]
That rat was disgusting beyond belief


----------



## Sasori (Mar 29, 2012)

Nothing else matters but Seoul.

It's where the clubs at yo'


----------



## Spica (Mar 29, 2012)

B-Bomb is truly extraordinary.  He's amazing, to calmly eat all that. I wouldn't have a problem with the rat either but the cow urine pills and mealworms just fudging no. 

P.O. is such a crybaby.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 29, 2012)

Nothing else matters but Seoul.

It's where the clubs at yo'


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 29, 2012)

A girl I went to school with passed away yesterday.  

I'm posting it here because she liked Kpop, one of the few(as in 2) people I knew of IRL that did.  

I went to school with her for two years (overlapping her Freshman/Sophomore with my Junior/Senior) and she was a senior ready to graduate, we didn't have a close friendship of any sorts, but she was part of a group I was in, so she was special.

I don't know who her favorite idol was, but on her phone one year i saw a picture of Kikwang as the wallpaper.  

So for her:


----------



## LMJ (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear that ^

So ya, that drama is failing, half of the problem is because people cant comprehend that half the drama is from the 70's perspective, and that really doesn't interest people. Sans Baker King Kim Tak Gu. I'd rather watch Rooftop Princes or The King 2 Hearts.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 29, 2012)

What recent ones have you seen Ennoea?

<3 me some Moon/Sun. I am looking for another action/suspense one like IRIS or Athena, but I decided with a family drama this season, High Kick 3.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 29, 2012)

lol music trucks driving around Shinjuku blasting out Big Bang and 2NE1 album to promote.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2012)

> What recent ones have you seen Ennoea?



I watched about 25 eps of Ojakgyo Brothers, up till ep 25 it was a really decent drama but I haven't watched the rest and I've heard it gets bad.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (Mar 29, 2012)

She's my waifu ;__;


----------



## Spica (Mar 29, 2012)

Deputy Myself: I just saw your body.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2012)

Wouter how much time do you spend in the gym?

Also BTOB should have promoted Imagine instead of Insane. It's just a much better song.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 29, 2012)

sas has an american waifu

who listens to exo

time to start making spreadsheets


----------



## Alien (Mar 29, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to penis someone who plays Moba games 

And i have fucking low standards


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2012)

Why am I watching some random girl watch Kpop mvs with music from her MMO on at the same time.......


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 30, 2012)

can we finally post? good lord NF problems the past few days.

Sistar comeback in mid April as well, looks like 4min's gonna have some competition


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

